# Wabo's Humble HT



## Waboman


Theater under construction

 

 

Will be back soon


----------



## Roger That




----------



## ohyeah32

That is AWESOME!!!!!!! I have been waiting for a very long time to see some in depth pics of the "Fortress of Solitude. All I can say is WOW!!!! That is one amazing setup you have mi amigo! And the photos you took are primo! I love all the different angles you took of all the gear. Your system is definitely magazine worthy.


Thank you for sharing your system on here.







I know it's going to get a lot of responses.



Seth


----------



## g_bartman

VERY nice system. That has to sound amazing. Is that a dedicated room?

How big is the room?


----------



## Franin

Hey Hey Waboman, fantastic brother.







The McIntosh are the way you have an awesome setup. Those Fathoms 113 look impressive







I love the cabinet the McIntosh are sitting in. Your photography is top notch. Well done mate. You and Seth have an impressive system especially with the Martin Logans. Well done.


----------



## ldgibson76


























Waboman, the system is just stunning! Denon, Mc and ML's! No doubt, one of the supreme systems on the sight! Thanks for sharing your accomplishment with us.



Regards,


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17620195
> 
> 
> That is AWESOME!!!!!!! I have been waiting for a very long time to see some in depth pics of the "Fortress of Solitude. All I can say is WOW!!!! That is one amazing setup you have mi amigo! And the photos you took are primo! I love all the different angles you took of all the gear. Your system is definitely magazine worthy.
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing your system on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's going to get a lot of responses.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Thank you for the kind words, Seth. I appreciate it. It's because of you I finally got my a** in gear and took some pics. Muchas gracias, amigo.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman* /forum/post/17620445
> 
> 
> VERY nice system. That has to sound amazing. Is that a dedicated room?
> 
> How big is the room?



Thanks g_bartman. It is a semi-dedicated room. It's 26.5'x13.5'x8.5', it actually opens up towards the back, if that makes sense.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17620608
> 
> 
> Hey Hey Waboman, fantastic brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The McIntosh are the way you have an awesome setup. Those Fathoms 113 look impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the cabinet the McIntosh are sitting in. Your photography is top notch. Well done mate. You and Seth have an impressive system especially with the Martin Logans. Well done.



Thanks for the compliments, Frank.







As you know, my wife thinks I'm completely off my rocker.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17620779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waboman, the system is just stunning! Denon, Mc and ML's! No doubt, one of the supreme systems on the sight! Thanks for sharing your accomplishment with us.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thanks ldgibson76.







I've been drooling over all these wonderful systems on AVS, and with a little prodding and a kick in the rear







I finally joined the club.


----------



## Waboman

Sleeping in, sipping on coffee and watching football. I love days like these.


----------



## pcweber111

Great setup you have there. What's funny though is out of all that awesomeness the only thing I could think is: "I wonder if he's gonna get Michael Dorn to sign that poster?".


----------



## ldgibson76

Yeah, what's up with Worf not signing the poster? Just like a Klingon!!

















By the way Waboman, you have an impressive media collection.


And the Marvin the Martian figure along with Pinky and the Brian and Speedy Gonzalez....classic! I grew up on the Warner Bros., cartoons. Most kids of today haven't a clue of what a good cartoon is! You are alright with me!










Regards,


----------



## croseiv

Wow! You have a sweet set up there Waboman. I'm really impressed with the Star Trek NG autographed picture there. That's one set up I'd love to hear.


----------



## Waboman

New banner courtesy of ohyeah32.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17622232
> 
> 
> Great setup you have there. What's funny though is out of all that awesomeness the only thing I could think is: "I wonder if he's gonna get Michael Dorn to sign that poster?".





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17622285
> 
> 
> Yeah, what's up with Worf not signing the poster? Just like a Klingon!!



Lol. It's a funny story. Michael Dorn actually signed a very small amount. It was brought to his attention there was a contract dispute and he wasn't getting paid to sign. So he took off (just like a Klingon







). The few he did sign are worth a good chunk o' change.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By the way Waboman, you have an impressive media collection.
> 
> 
> And the Marvin the Martian figure along with Pinky and the Brian and Speedy Gonzalez....classic! I grew up on the Warner Bros., cartoons. Most kids of today haven't a clue of what a good cartoon is! You are alright with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thanks. Yeah, I'm a Loony Toons fan. I have a few more statues of different characters too. My kids and I still watch Scooby Doo and the classics.







Remember when we were young and had to wait until Saturday morning to watch all the good cartoons? Now with satellite there's cartoons on 24/7... To quote Bobby Dylan, "the times, they are a changin'."



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/17622356
> 
> 
> Wow! You have a sweet set up there Waboman. I'm really impressed with the Star Trek NG autographed picture there. That's one set up I'd love to hear.



Thank you, croseiv.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17622134
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind words, Seth. I appreciate it. It's because of you I finally got my a** in gear and took some pics. Muchas gracias, amigo.



You're welcome.







And I meant every word, your system rocks!


It was worth all the gentle prodding here and there, because the photos you took are perfect! And you said you don't take good pics.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17622161
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, my wife thinks I'm completely off my rocker.



Don't worry mate my wifes the same if she knew I was going to end buying all this HT stuff she wouldn't of let me buy my RCA prologic system 10 years ago. It's a historical day in our family that my wife calls it Regretful Day!


----------



## Gelinas

Amazing system you have there. Very tastefully done.


On a side note, your signature quote, "Growing Older not Up" was my Father in Law's advice for me in my recent marriage. I believe he was inspired by a shirt from Senior Frogs. I find it to be useful for times when we take life too seriously.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17620608
> 
> 
> Hey Hey Waboman, fantastic brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The McIntosh are the way you have an awesome setup. Those Fathoms 113 look impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the cabinet the McIntosh are sitting in. Your photography is top notch. Well done mate. You and Seth have an impressive system especially with the Martin Logans. Well done.



Hi Frank.










Yes I agree, his photos came out awesome! It's tough taking good pics with no natural light, so I am very impressed. And thanks for the compliment on my system also.











Seth


----------



## AvGeek07

WOW! can we all come over for a movie!?

any way,that's a nice setup. Now some of us low budget audiophiles are jealous. ha,ha.


----------



## Klipper

The room & the gear look excellent the 2 reel traps behind the main speakers have u noticed the difference since u put them on the wall.


Regards lino.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17627180
> 
> 
> Hi Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I agree, his photos came out awesome! It's tough taking good pics with no natural light, so I am very impressed. And thanks for the compliment on my system also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Thanks guys. It's nice to hear. Plus with the Mac's all glass front panel everything is a reflection. Talk about ruining a picture fast. All you need is to see me in the reflection, all contorted trying to take a pic. Now that's scary!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17625606
> 
> 
> Don't worry mate my wifes the same if she knew I was going to end buying all this HT stuff she wouldn't of let me buy my RCA prologic system 10 years ago. It's a historical day in our family that my wife calls it Regretful Day!



That's classic, Frank. Let me be the first to wish you a happy Regretful day.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/17625856
> 
> 
> Amazing system you have there. Very tastefully done.
> 
> 
> On a side note, your signature quote, "Growing Older not Up" was my Father in Law's advice for me in my recent marriage. I believe he was inspired by a shirt from Senior Frogs. I find it to be useful for times when we take life too seriously.



Thanks, Gelinas. That's good advice your father-in-law gave you. I try not to take things too seriously. I actually got the quote from a guy who lives the ultimate lifestyle, Jimmy Buffett. It's a song title to one of his songs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AvGeek07* /forum/post/17627234
> 
> 
> WOW! can we all come over for a movie!?
> 
> any way,that's a nice setup. Now some of us low budget audiophiles are jealous. ha,ha.



Come on over AvGeek07. Just make sure to bring some cold fermented beverages with you.







We get thirsty crankin' it up.













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Klipper* /forum/post/17627978
> 
> 
> The room & the gear look excellent the 2 reel traps behind the main speakers have u noticed the difference since u put them on the wall.
> 
> 
> Regards lino.



Thanks Klipper. Yes, I noticed a big difference with the Reel Traps in place. The audio became much more "tight" and not as "airy" if that makes any sense?


----------



## Klipper

Hi thanks for that and i actually spend a few hours today in a hi-fi shop listenning in a movie room with & without the panels and i have to agree when the panels where on the wall the sound was amazing.


Regards Lino.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17627180
> 
> 
> Hi Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I agree, his photos came out awesome! It's tough taking good pics with no natural light, so I am very impressed. And thanks for the compliment on my system also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



No probs Seth both you and Waboman have an impressive system you should be proud of. Im glad to have you both as friends on a personal level.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17632516
> 
> 
> Im glad to have you both as friends on a personal level.



Likewise my friend.


----------



## Waboman

What a great hobby, bringing all of us together not only from different states, but different continents as well.







All in the pursuit of the ultimate A/V. So we can turn it up and rock out!


----------



## rollo131

That is a super setup, dude. I'm envious. Looks like a million bucks and it must sound phenomenal.


Maybe you could get a poster of the DS9 cast or CHiPs cast and get Dorn to sign that


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17646051
> 
> 
> What a great hobby, bringing all of us together not only from different states, but different continents as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in the pursuit of the ultimate A/V. So we can turn it up and rock out!



I agree


----------



## ddgtr

Waboman,


Congratulations! You have a world class system, I had a chance to audition a 2 channel ML and Macs and totally loved it!


Very well done!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollo131* /forum/post/17646297
> 
> 
> That is a super setup, dude. I'm envious. Looks like a million bucks and it must sound phenomenal.
> 
> 
> Maybe you could get a poster of the DS9 cast or CHiPs cast and get Dorn to sign that



Thanks rollo131.










Say, did ya ever see the Family Guy episode when Stewie kidnaps TNG cast? Classic.






&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17660301
> 
> 
> Waboman,
> 
> 
> Congratulations! You have a world class system, I had a chance to audition a 2 channel ML and Macs and totally loved it!
> 
> 
> Very well done!



Thanks ddgtr.


I really like the Logan/Mac combo. I just picked up the new Terminator Salvation BD today and can't wait to fire it up.


----------



## Waboman

*Tiger Woods' Christmas Card Photo.*


Happy Holidays.


----------



## ddgtr

^^ LOL, This is great!!


----------



## BasicBlak

An absolutely FABULOUS setup, Waboman!! I wanna be just like you (and ddgtr) when I grow up.







Hat's off to you on a job extremely well done, sir!


----------



## Gelinas

Hey Waboman,


Did you install your projector yourself? What kind of mount are you using and how long is your hdmi run?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BasicBlak* /forum/post/17681570
> 
> 
> An absolutely FABULOUS setup, Waboman!! I wanna be just like you (and ddgtr) when I grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat's off to you on a job extremely well done, sir!



Thanks for the kind words, BasicBlak. However, if you ask my wife, she'll say I still haven't grown up yet.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/17681873
> 
> 
> Hey Waboman,
> 
> 
> Did you install your projector yourself? What kind of mount are you using and how long is your hdmi run?



Hi Gelinas.


I was all set to install the projector myself, then said "ya know, I better bring in someone who knows what they're doing.







" I have the Chief Pro mount and I'm running a 50' HDMI cable.


----------



## hometheatergeek

I finally got a chance to compliment your setup.


You have some nice heavy hitting equipment list there Wabo. I've worked on a couple of installs in the past with Mcintosh equipment but not the pairing with Martin Logan speakers. I wish I lived near you just to hear how good that must sound.


Nice laserdisc player. I own the CLD-97. I can not believe we spent over $1800.00 for those players back when.


Like everyone else said, we need to find budget airfare and all come over and sit a spell while being mesmerized by your system.


----------



## btf1980

Waboman, I'm floored man. Your setup is incredible. I love the MCD500. What a player!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17695718
> 
> 
> I finally got a chance to compliment your setup.
> 
> 
> You have some nice heavy hitting equipment list there Wabo. I've worked on a couple of installs in the past with Mcintosh equipment but not the pairing with Martin Logan speakers. I wish I lived near you just to hear how good that must sound.
> 
> 
> Like everyone else said, we need to find budget airfare and all come over and sit a spell while being mesmerized by your system.



Thanks HTG. I really appreciate the kind words.










Come on by, the door is always open to my HT buddies. Cheers.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice laserdisc player. I own the CLD-97. I can not believe we spent over $1800.00 for those players back when.



Lol. I was pretty big into LDs back in the day. And they weren't cheap.







Sadly, I've retired my player to the closet and sold off most of my collection. I did keep a few though. All my Disney CAV titles, most of my DTS titles and a few odds and ends...


For example, my CAV Star Wars box set with Han shooting first







before Lucas messed it up.












The Japanese import of Episode 1. This was before it was released on DVD. I think I paid close to $100 for this!







What was I thinking???












And the original THX Wow! montage on LD. Which I have replaced with it's blu-ray counterpart. I used to demo this thing all the time. Brings back fond memories of the glory days...


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/17701359
> 
> 
> Waboman, I'm floored man. Your setup is incredible. I love the MCD500. What a player!



Thanks btf1980.










I had a chance to check out your system as well. Wow! First off, you take great photos! I love that stand your TT is on. Plus the Marantz SA-15 SACD player is purty sexy too. I'd like to get some better power conditioners/surge protectors. I'm lacking in that area. *Sigh* Someday perhaps...


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Lol. I was pretty big into LDs back in the day. And they weren't cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I've retired my player to the closet and sold off most of my collection. I did keep a few though. All my Disney CAV titles, most of my DTS titles and a few odds and ends...



Yes my friend, it was, and is an expensive hobby. But you and I where able to enjoy, for at least 10 years, the cutting edge movie experience. Thanks for stopping by my thread and leaving a post.


----------



## BasicBlak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17690753
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, BasicBlak. However, if you ask my wife, she'll say I still haven't grown up yet.



Hey, that's okay... There's something to be said for those of us among the Romper Room crowd.










Funny you and Geek should mention laserdiscs. I, too, was among the LD fanatics back in the day. And I still have several of them including the three you posted above. (THX Wow! is a true gem of a collectors item now.) And you guys are right, we paid an absolute fortune for those things. I musta been completely off my rocker back then! The first T2 CAV special edition set me back a cool C-note. And let us not forget how 20th Century Fox, probably the greediest of all the studios, never failed to stick it to us with their titles. Oh but what fun we had getting screwed at the cash register!










Josh Zyber of High Def Digest.com had probably one of the best quotes I've ever seen in an AVSF signature. In response to complaint about the current price of Blu-ray titles, shut up, "...Bend over, and take it like a former laserdisc owner." LOL... Classic!


----------



## Hyabusha

HOLY MOLY!!! Awesome!!! ^_^


----------



## Fabricator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BasicBlak* /forum/post/17702665
> 
> 
> Hey, that's okay... There's something to be said for those of us among the Romper Room crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you and Geek should mention laserdiscs. I, too, was among the LD fanatics back in the day. And I still have several of them including the three you posted above. (THX Wow! is a true gem of a collectors item now.) And you guys are right, we paid an absolute fortune for those things. I musta been completely off my rocker back then! The first T2 CAV special edition set me back a cool C-note. And let us not forget how 20th Century Fox, probably the greediest of all the studios, never failed to stick it to us with their titles. Oh but what fun we had getting screwed at the cash register!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Zyber of High Def Digest.com had probably one of the best quotes I've ever seen in an AVSF signature. In response to complaint about the current price of Blu-ray titles, shut up, "...Bend over, and take it like a former laserdisc owner." LOL... Classic!




LOL, YES, that is classic !!! cld-d907 owner here. i have a small stack of disc's. watched most of em 1 time







. it is because of this, that i learned NOT to spend a bunch of money on this stuff. i have a couple of reference, and thats it.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BasicBlak* /forum/post/17702665
> 
> 
> Hey, that's okay... There's something to be said for those of us among the Romper Room crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you and Geek should mention laserdiscs. I, too, was among the LD fanatics back in the day. And I still have several of them including the three you posted above. (THX Wow! is a true gem of a collectors item now.) And you guys are right, we paid an absolute fortune for those things. I musta been completely off my rocker back then! The first T2 CAV special edition set me back a cool C-note. And let us not forget how 20th Century Fox, probably the greediest of all the studios, never failed to stick it to us with their titles. Oh but what fun we had getting screwed at the cash register!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Zyber of High Def Digest.com had probably one of the best quotes I've ever seen in an AVSF signature. In response to complaint about the current price of Blu-ray titles, shut up, "...Bend over, and take it like a former laserdisc owner." LOL... Classic!



BasicBlak, you are the man!! Nicely done!!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17702242
> 
> 
> Thanks HTG. I really appreciate the kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on by, the door is always open to my HT buddies. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I was pretty big into LDs back in the day. And they weren't cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I've retired my player to the closet and sold off most of my collection. I did keep a few though. All my Disney CAV titles, most of my DTS titles and a few odds and ends...
> 
> 
> For example, my CAV Star Wars box set with Han shooting first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before Lucas messed it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese import of Episode 1. This was before it was released on DVD. I think I paid close to $100 for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was I thinking???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the original THX Wow! montage on LD. Which I have replaced with it's blu-ray counterpart. I used to demo this thing all the time. Brings back fond memories of the glory days...



Those are definitely some collectible LD's. I too was a big time LD collector during the 90's. A lot of cool memories of those days. I don't use my LD player too much these days, but when I want to see that certain LD that was never released on DVD or Blu-ray (Ransom extended version comes to mind), that's when I'm happy I kept on to it.


And again AWESOME setup mi amigo!



Seth


----------



## hometheatergeek

Wow I did not know we had alot of HT early adopters on this forum. So many LD owners who did not have the sense to just stick with VHS until DVD came along.

















Maybe if we had not read Widescreen Review (How many subscribers besides me?), we would all have even better systems than we currently own.



> Quote:
> "...Bend over, and take it like a former laserdisc owner."


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17705513
> 
> 
> Wow I did not know we had alot of HT early adopters on this forum. So many LD owners who did not have the sense to just stick with VHS until DVD came along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if we had not read Widescreen Review (How many subscribers besides me?), we would all have even better systems than we currently own.



Hello HTG!


Remember when DVD's first hit the market in 1996-7? Widescreen Review would defend the laser disc technology to it's death?!







To me, it was a no-brainer to adopt the dvd concept. And I love my laser discs. I had a Pioneer Elite LD player and collected my share of LD's. But once DVD's came on the scene, it was a wrap. The convenience in storage space alone made me switch!









Those were the days!


Regards,


----------



## Fabricator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17705513
> 
> 
> Wow I did not know we had alot of HT early adopters on this forum. So many LD owners who did not have the sense to just stick with VHS until DVD came along.



i have had a system since about 1985. it was a simple stereo setup. but it was set up RIGHT. i heard PRO-LOGIC surround, out of 2 speakers. before i even knew what surround was. i sat there watching a movie, and the sounds around my head. i was like "







wth was that !"










then i met my wife. her dad was into it. he gave me his STEREOPHILE mags.

i then had to go out and buy all new gear.


----------



## NuDLP

Extremely clean looking- great choices in gear in EVERY area! ML speakers rock and I love the JL subs! Not only does it look organized and clean, it looks ultra-professional, too. So many other theaters on this forum look like a place where equipment has been dumped in random places and look cluttered and messy. They can all take a page from your book here. Beautiful theater and I am sure you get endless hours of enjoyment on building and watching in this room!


----------



## adabo

Apartment or not, your neighbors will hate you


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BasicBlak* /forum/post/17702665
> 
> 
> Hey, that's okay... There's something to be said for those of us among the Romper Room crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you and Geek should mention laserdiscs. I, too, was among the LD fanatics back in the day. And I still have several of them including the three you posted above. (THX Wow! is a true gem of a collectors item now.) And you guys are right, we paid an absolute fortune for those things. I musta been completely off my rocker back then! The first T2 CAV special edition set me back a cool C-note. And let us not forget how 20th Century Fox, probably the greediest of all the studios, never failed to stick it to us with their titles. Oh but what fun we had getting screwed at the cash register!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Zyber of High Def Digest.com had probably one of the best quotes I've ever seen in an AVSF signature. In response to complaint about the current price of Blu-ray titles, shut up, "...Bend over, and take it like a former laserdisc owner." LOL... Classic!




Double B, you hit the nail on the head.


I have three or four T2's on LD.







What were we thinking??? And speaking of 20th Century Fox, remember the CAV box sets of Aliens & The Abyss? I think they were close to a hundo each! I bought both of them. Josh Zyber's signature was spot on, "...Bend over, and take it like a former laserdisc owner."










But those were some damn fun times.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17705258
> 
> 
> Those are definitely some collectible LD's. I too was a big time LD collector during the 90's. A lot of cool memories of those days. I don't use my LD player too much these days, but when I want to see that certain LD that was never released on DVD or Blu-ray (Ransom extended version comes to mind), that's when I'm happy I kept on to it.
> 
> 
> And again AWESOME setup mi amigo!
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Thanks, Seth.










I was unaware the Ransom extended version was not available on either DVD or blu-ray. I wonder how many more of our cherished LD's didn't make the cut to DVD/blu-ray?


Should we start the LD revolution? The resistance begins here!


Viva la revolution!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NuDLP* /forum/post/17711817
> 
> 
> Extremely clean looking- great choices in gear in EVERY area! ML speakers rock and I love the JL subs! Not only does it look organized and clean, it looks ultra-professional, too. So many other theaters on this forum look like a place where equipment has been dumped in random places and look cluttered and messy. They can all take a page from your book here. Beautiful theater and I am sure you get endless hours of enjoyment on building and watching in this room!



Thank you, NuDLP for the very nice compliments..













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adabo* /forum/post/17712858
> 
> 
> Apartment or not, your neighbors will hate you



Nah, I have beer.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17715848
> 
> 
> Thanks, Seth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unaware the Ransom extended version was not available on either DVD or blu-ray. I wonder how many more of our cherished LD's didn't make the cut to DVD/blu-ray?
> 
> 
> Should we start the LD revolution? The resistance begins here!
> 
> 
> Viva la revolution!



I have to admit that is one era I missed the LD era. That was the time I was playing Bass, had a mullett and thought I was Billy Ray Cyrus. As you can see my music career went far.


----------



## prepress

McIntosh Monos! If I had the space and money, they'd definitely work with my MCD301. That is, if they're solid state (I'm not patient enough to deal with tubes, I think). If not them, then Brystons.


Still, it's an elegant setup you have. I have an Elite DVL-91, and it still gets some work as I have about 160 LDs. I'd say rack it if you can, and play those LDs.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17723153
> 
> 
> I have to admit that is one era I missed the LD era. That was the time I was playing Bass, had a mullett and thought I was Billy Ray Cyrus. As you can see my music career went far.



Now that is something I want to see a picture of!







I can just see you breaking achy breaky hearts all over OZ.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17727382
> 
> 
> McIntosh Monos! If I had the space and money, they'd definitely work with my MCD301. That is, if they're solid state (I'm not patient enough to deal with tubes, I think). If not them, then Brystons.
> 
> 
> Still, it's an elegant setup you have. I have an Elite DVL-91, and it still gets some work as I have about 160 LDs. I'd say rack it if you can, and play those LDs.



Yes, the amps are solid state. Since my room is used for HT and music I wanted big mono-blocks with lots o' wattage.









My Logans do get thirsty.







If I ever did a dedicated 2-channel music room I'd love to use an all tube setup. But alas, that just isn't in the cards.










I may still yet dust off my LD player and find room in the rack for it. But I'm so spoiled with blu-rays I don't know If I can go back.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17731611
> 
> 
> Yes, the amps are solid state. Since my room is used for HT and music I wanted big mono-blocks with lots o' wattage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Logans do get thirsty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever did a dedicated 2-channel music room I'd love to use an all tube setup. But alas, that just isn't in the cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may still yet dust off my LD player and find room in the rack for it. But I'm so spoiled with blu-rays I don't know If I can go back.



Well, I don't watch LD for anything I have on DVD. But some things are only LD, and I don't have a problem with watching them that way. Some of them didn't make it to DVD as far as I know. Anyway, have fun.


McIntosh monos. Very good.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17731505
> 
> 
> Now that is something I want to see a picture of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can just see you breaking achy breaky hearts all over OZ.



Ha ha , I wish


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17736305
> 
> 
> Ha ha , I wish



Someday, my friend...


----------



## Waboman

Just want to wish everyone Happy Holidays! Cheers!


----------



## Waboman

Santa came early to ol' Wabo's house. He must have heard about the impending snow storm heading our way and wanted to deliver this brand new PS Audio Power Plant Premier (PPP) to me.










This thing is a beast, weighing more than some receivers! I can't wait to get this all hooked up... hopefully tonight!


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Waboman!


Congrats on the new PS Audio PPP!


But I have a question for you? In the infamous words of Peter Stormare of the hilarious Volkswagon GTI (Unpimp your auto) commercials,...


"What does this do?"










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfWSc...ture=related 


Waboman, No doubt, you have a pimped out power center and I'm definitely not implying that it needs to be UNPIMPED!









When I saw the photo, the VW commercial came to mind because that PS Audio PPP is the shi-nizzle!


And your room is definitely ROCKIN'!


PS Audio, holdin' it down on the Power Center tip, y'alll!










Regards,


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17772024
> 
> 
> Hello Waboman!
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new PS Audio PPP!
> 
> 
> But I have a question for you? In the infamous words of Peter Stormare of the hilarious Volkswagon GTI (Unpimp your auto) commercials,...



Lol. I remember that commercial. Peter Stormare is great.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "What does this do?"



In a nutshell, the PPP generates new AC power for the entire system. It is like having a power generating station right in your own home. Quiet, clean and powerful, the winner of the TAS product of the year, the Premier is the single most effective means of improving your system performance and providing you with a crisp, clear A/V experience. It does this not by "conditioning" but by rebuilding the old AC power into new, pure, regulated AC. The Premier doesn't care what the quality of your incoming AC is; what comes out is perfect.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Waboman, No doubt, you have a pimped out power center and I'm definitely not implying that it needs to be UNPIMPED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw the photo, the VW commercial came to mind because that PS Audio PPP is the shi-nizzle!



If anything I need to pimp my power!







Because right now, it's very unpimped.










I have three dedicated 20 amp circuits I use for my HT. To be honest, and this is embarrassing but we're all friends here... I'm using cheap Monster Cable strips for all my power/surge protection.














I knooowwww, what am I thinking?







Outta sight, outta mind.







With the exception of the power amps. I have them plugged directly into the wall. So as you can see, I need to pimp these unpimped Monster cable strips, fo-shizzle.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And your room is definitely ROCKIN'!
> 
> 
> PS Audio, holdin' it down on the Power Center tip, y'alll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Word.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17753927
> 
> 
> Just want to wish everyone Happy Holidays! Cheers!



Looks good mate. I have all the family coming over to celebrate Christmas Eve at our house. Christmas Day is then at my mums and then my inlaws. Its like a constant feed. Know where did I place my treadmill


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17772024
> 
> 
> Hello Waboman!
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new PS Audio PPP!
> 
> 
> But I have a question for you? In the infamous words of Peter Stormare of the hilarious Volkswagon GTI (Unpimp your auto) commercials,...
> 
> 
> "What does this do?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfWSc...ture=related
> 
> 
> Waboman, No doubt, you have a pimped out power center and I'm definitely not implying that it needs to be UNPIMPED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw the photo, the VW commercial came to mind because that PS Audio PPP is the shi-nizzle!
> 
> 
> And your room is definitely ROCKIN'!
> 
> 
> PS Audio, holdin' it down on the Power Center tip, y'alll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Very nice and a must have. Congrats mate. Santa has been good to you


----------



## ohyeah32

That is one sweet looking new addition you got there! I saw a video with Paul McGowan explaining what this puppy can do. It sure does look impressive. I'm looking forward to your thoughts on it once you have some time with it. It might be something I'd look into getting for my system.


Congrats!!!!



Seth


----------



## Franin

Waboman wishing you and your family a merry Christmas. Try not to drink too much


----------



## ddgtr

Merry Christmas, Waboman and everyone else!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17778147
> 
> 
> That is one sweet looking new addition you got there! I saw a video with Paul McGowan explaining what this puppy can do. It sure does look impressive. I'm looking forward to your thoughts on it once you have some time with it. It might be something I'd look into getting for my system.
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Thanks Seth. I actually want to get another PPP. Unfortunately, one will have to do for the time being. Perhaps next year.










It's quite a piece of gear. It shows the voltage coming in and then the voltage going out to the connected components. I have 122v coming in and 121v going out. I need tweak it to an even 120v. Which is pretty easy, just haven't had the time. Also, it shows the THD coming in and out. I have 3.8% coming in and only 0.6% going out. I have noticed a difference in the short amount of time I've had it. Notes a are crisper. When watching a blu-ray, sounds are much more pronounced. Sometimes making me jump.







It's amazing what clean power can do to hungry amps and other HT components. I highly recommend this to anyone thinking about it.


P.S. Great video, btw!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17781095
> 
> 
> Waboman wishing you and your family a merry Christmas. Try not to drink too much



Merry Christmas, Frank! I raise my Christmas glass to you and your family. Cheers.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17782231
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, Waboman and everyone else!



Thank you and a very Merry Christmas, ddgtr.


----------



## croseiv

Happy Holidays Waboman!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17782465
> 
> 
> Thanks Seth. I actually want to get another PPP. Unfortunately, one will have to do for the time being. Perhaps next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite a piece of gear. It shows the voltage coming in and then the voltage going out to the connected components. I have 122v coming in and 121v going out. I need tweak it to an even 120v. Which is pretty easy, just haven't had the time. Also, it shows the THD coming in and out. I have 3.8% coming in and only 0.6% going out. I have noticed a difference in the short amount of time I've had it. Notes a are crisper. When watching a blu-ray, sounds are much more pronounced. Sometimes making me jump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing what clean power can do to hungry amps and other HT components. I highly recommend this to anyone thinking about it.
> 
> 
> P.S. Great video, btw!



This looks like something I will definitely be adding to my system in the not too distant future. Only 0.6% THD going out! Wow! That's amazing! Looks like you're gonna get some time to really enjoy it over the weekend.










Merry Christmas mi amigo!



Seth


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hope you and your family have some good times during this holiday season.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Waboman.


Glad to hear that the pimped out PS Audio Power Center is exceeding your expectations.


Happy Holidays to you and the family.


Regards,


Lawrence


----------



## prepress

Merry Christms to all. Happy New Year.


I saw the video for the PPP also, and would consider it if I had the money. But, I'm running all my stuff on two Tripplite units and have no reason to complain.


----------



## Waboman

Thank you, everyone. I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas Eve.










We spend the Eve with my wife's side. Trying to get the kids in bed after opening their gifts is like trying to herd cats!







Damn near impossible. Our house is covered in wrapping paper... got to clean that up, because we're gonna do it all over again tomorrow morning (not too early I hope).










I've been getting into the show Fringe. Netflix delivered a couple BDs from the first season yesterday. I do believe it's time to make a Christmas cocktail and adjourn into the HT. Cheers, my friends.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17782763
> 
> 
> This looks like something I will definitely be adding to my system in the not too distant future. Only 0.6% THD going out! Wow! That's amazing! Looks like you're gonna get some time to really enjoy it over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas mi amigo!
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



I finally got around to dialing in exactly 120 volts output on the PPP. It's definitely time to rock!


----------



## ldgibson76












It's nice to hear that you are enjoying the Triple "P"!


Now that you've un-pimped the Monster Cable Power Strips, your system is now "Definitely ROCKIN'!


The PS Audio PPP makes my Panamax M5400-PM look like a "Kmart-special" power strip!










If it does as advertised, it's a pretty powerful piece of equipment and a worthy investment for sure!

Congrats.


Regards,


----------



## Franin

You guys get some cool emoticons


----------



## Franin

Did your kids get spoiled waboman ? Today's toys are amazing


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17791491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to hear that you are enjoying the Triple "P"!
> 
> 
> Now that you've un-pimped the Monster Cable Power Strips, your system is now "Definitely ROCKIN'!
> 
> 
> The PS Audio PPP makes my Panamax M5400-PM look like a "Kmart-special" power strip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it does as advertised, it's a pretty powerful piece of equipment and a worthy investment for sure!
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Hi ld. Thanks, my friend. I am enjoying the (pimped) triple P.







I tell you though, your Panamax is a lot better than the un-pimped Monster Strips (not too mention several other brands of power protection out there) I've been using for years.










That darn upgraditus bug keeps biting! Someone needs to find a cure..fast!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17791709
> 
> 
> Did your kids get spoiled waboman ? Today's toys are amazing



Oh my goodness, Frank. My entire house is covered in wrapping paper.







The toys they have nowadays are mind-blowing. We were robbed growing up.







What did your kids end up getting?


My wife and kids are Bon Jovi fans.







They just happen to be touring here in April. So for Christmas I got us 4 tix to see them.


I got winter Crocs. You know, for us people who have snow on the ground.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Jeff!


Welcome back! Are you finished galavanting over in Bluray.com?!
















Pretty fun site isn't it? They showed you a lot of love! That's until I brought up the PS Audio PPP!







My Bad










They just don't understand. I know if I had the resources, I would be all over the Triple P!


Anyway, it was a joy watching post after post submitted to your thread. and I'm sure many more will come.


The Vikings are about to pull it out! It's tied!










Regards,


----------



## ldgibson76

Special teams.....They're killin' me!










The Bears just scored!


----------



## ldgibson76



















The Vikings score! 30-30 Going to OT!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17804470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vikings score! 30-30 Going to OT!



This game is killin' me.


----------



## ldgibson76

Why didn't they go for 2 after they scored with 12 seconds left!?! They score 2, they win the game!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17804650
> 
> 
> Why didn't they go for 2 after they scored with 12 seconds left!?! They score 2, they win the game!



They do not look like a playoff caliber team.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17804354
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> Welcome back! Are you finished galavanting over in Bluray.com?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty fun site isn't it? They showed you a lot of love! That's until I brought up the PS Audio PPP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just don't understand. I know if I had the resources, I would be all over the Triple P!
> 
> 
> Anyway, it was a joy watching post after post submitted to your thread. and I'm sure many more will come.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Hi ld.


Holy moly, did you ever open a can with the Triple P post.







It's still going.







Wow!


Yeah, it is a pretty fun site. Yes, they sure did show me a lot of love.







That was pretty cool and very humbling. However, the love is starting to leave over the power conditioners debate.

















I dunno...


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Jeff.


That's one of the reasons why I prefer the WYSC section of the forum. I've said it before and it holds true. IMO, this thread is a celebration of what we have and/or will accomplish with our A/V setups. Yes, a debate occurs ever so often, but for the most part, it's where you can get encouragement, positive reinforcement, constructive critiquing, and ideas of how you can improve on what you have. It's also a fun way of measuring what you have to what others have without the negativity, sans not posting photos when you list your equipment!







(Some of the guys have a fit when photos aren't posted!) Not to mention the photos of the setups. Thread can also be a vehicle for humility. Why? Just when you think you've got this stuff figured out, some one starts a thread and posts photos of their system that makes you realize, there's better out there, or there's more that you can do with your system and/or room. I know there have been times when I had delusions of grandeur, thinking there was nothing else I could possibly do to my system!







That was 3 years ago. 20 modifications later, here I am!










Ok, I'm finished!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17806761
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> 
> That's one of the reasons why I prefer the WYSC section of the forum. I've said it before and it holds true. IMO, this thread is a celebration of what we have and/or will accomplish with our A/V setups. Yes, a debate occurs ever so often, but for the most part, it's where you can get encouragement, positive reinforcement, constructive critiquing, and ideas of how you can improve on what you have. It's also a fun way of measuring what you have to what others have without the negativity, sans not posting photos when you list your equipment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Some of the guys have a fit when photos aren't posted!) Not to mention the photos of the setups. Thread can also be a vehicle for humility. Why? Just when you think you've got this stuff figured out, some one starts a thread and posts photos of their system that makes you realize, there's better out there, or there's more that you can do with your system and/or room. I know there have been times when I had delusions of grandeur, thinking there was nothing else I could possibly do to my system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That was 3 years ago. 20 modifications later, here I am!:*p
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm finished!



Hi ld.


The storm has subsided and things have calmed down over there. What a fun, wild ride.







There's been quite a few AVSers signing up. In fact, it was really cool to see ohyeah32 start his thread.







Now we just need Franin to get his pics set up in the gallery.










Lol. The upgrade bug just keeps biting!







Speaking of, has your new amp arrived.


----------



## Waboman

I grew up rockin' out to these guys. In fact, they were my first concert back in 1979.







What happened?









YouTube - Kiss @ Wal-Mart


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17815436
> 
> 
> I grew up rockin' out to these guys. In fact, they were my first concert back in 1979.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Kiss @ Wal-Mart



Happy new year Waboman


----------



## ohyeah32

Happy New Year amigo!


----------



## ldgibson76

Happy New Year Jeff!


Regards,


----------



## hometheatergeek

Have a Rockin Good Year WABO!! Enjoy that new Christmas gift.


Let's us know how the new PS Audio Power Center works.


----------



## prepress

I don't have the money to get a PPP, but the Audio Advisor video is enjoyable. I'd likely get one in different circumstances. As is, the only potential upgrade I'd make now is my amplification, and that's not an essential one.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17825438
> 
> 
> Happy new year Waboman





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17825990
> 
> 
> Happy New Year amigo!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17826019
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> Regards,





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17829415
> 
> 
> Have a Rockin Good Year WABO!! Enjoy that new Christmas gift.
> 
> 
> Let's us know how the new PS Audio Power Center works.



Thanks guys!







And a very happy new year to each of you!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17830241
> 
> 
> I don't have the money to get a PPP, but the Audio Advisor video is enjoyable. I'd likely get one in different circumstances. As is, the only potential upgrade I'd make now is my amplification, and that's not an essential one.



No worries. Here's wishing you a very happy new year filled with new amplifiers.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hey Jeff,


Do you think we've galavanted enough over at Blu-ray?! Dude, you have well over 200 entries in just 3 days!







I've created a monster!










It's nice to see the positive response to your thread. Well deserved indeed!


Regards,


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17832229
> 
> 
> 
> it's nice to see the positive response to your thread. Well deserved indeed!
> 
> 
> Regards,


*+1*!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17832229
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> Do you think we've galavanted enough over at Blu-ray?! Dude, you have well over 200 entries in just 3 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've created a monster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see the positive response to your thread. Well deserved indeed!
> 
> 
> Regards,



Hi ld.


It's nice to be appreciated.







Though not sure if all the accolades are deserving.







I can't believe how fast it moves over at bluray. It's mind numbing. I blink and four pages have gone by.

















Thanks again, ld for all your support!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17832330
> 
> *+1*!



Thanks, amigo.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17832009
> 
> 
> No worries. Here's wishing you a very happy new year filled with new amplifiers.



Same to you. The Happy New Year part, that is. You've got the amps already, big time. My amplifier short list so far:


Emotiva XPA-1 monos

B&K 200.1 Reference monos

Cambridge Audio 840W stereo amp (2)

Odyssey Stratus monos


Emotiva's HQ isn't too far from Nashville, where I'll likely be headed for the holidays this year. Maybe a trip can be arranged, and if I can get past the size and weight of the XPA-1s to buy them, my setup will almost begin to resemble yours (not really).


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17835866
> 
> 
> Same to you. The Happy New Year part, that is. You've got the amps already, big time. My amplifier short list so far:
> 
> 
> Emotiva XPA-1 monos
> 
> B&K 200.1 Reference monos
> 
> Cambridge Audio 840W stereo amp (2)
> 
> Odyssey Stratus monos
> 
> 
> Emotiva's HQ isn't too far from Nashville, where I'll likely be headed for the holidays this year. Maybe a trip can be arranged, and if I can get past the size and weight of the XPA-1s to buy them, my setup will almost begin to resemble yours (not really).



Nice list of amps.







I've heard really good things about the Emo's. Let us know if you make it to Emo HQ. I think that is a great idea. IMO, the XPA-1's will be right at home in the prepress HT!


----------



## Waboman

I'm thinking of doing a cable upgrade over time. Starting with my speaker cables. I'm currently using the "higher" end Monster cables.







I'd like to replace them with Wireworld Eclipse 6 speaker cables. It's been quite awhile since I've looked at cables... they ain't cheap! I guess I've been spoiled with Blue Jeans and Monoprice.


I know cable discussions can degrade faster than a signal thru a Bose system.







Just wondering what cables other members are using.


----------



## prepress

For speakers, I have Kimber 8TC; interconnects are a combo of Kimber Hero and Audioquest King Cobra and Black Mamba II. No complaints.


----------



## Waboman

Time to rock!


----------



## Waboman

My new Wireworld Silver Eclipse speaker cables arrived today.







This concludes phase one in my plan to completely upgrade all my cables. They ain't cheap. So I plan on doing a little at a time. Up next is a single Silver Eclipse for my center channel.


----------



## kubalj

Holy Bejesus....I think I'm out of my league. I just joined this forum a few days ago, and I'm humbled and awed by this. Nice setup.


----------



## BasicBlak

Waboman, those Silver Eclipse cables look like some serious butt-kickage for sure. Phase 1 appears to be a smashing success, my friend! Looking forward to continuing the journey with ya.


----------



## Anubisrocks

Wow! That's some serious power equipment you have there! I like the speakers too. Very nice Waboman.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kubalj* /forum/post/17883908
> 
> 
> Holy Bejesus....I think I'm out of my league. I just joined this forum a few days ago, and I'm humbled and awed by this. Nice setup.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anubisrocks* /forum/post/17896097
> 
> 
> Wow! That's some serious power equipment you have there! I like the speakers too. Very nice Waboman.



Thank you for the kind words, kubalj & Anubisrocks. Oh, and welcome to the forum kubalj.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BasicBlak* /forum/post/17884049
> 
> 
> Waboman, those Silver Eclipse cables look like some serious butt-kickage for sure. Phase 1 appears to be a smashing success, my friend! Looking forward to continuing the journey with ya.



Thanks Double B. Phase 2 has covertly been given the green light. We need black ops to evade the enemy, the Mrs.







If she knew what I spent on these cables, she would have me committed and have the key melted down. Send in the HT ninjas.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17905740
> 
> 
> Thanks Double B. Phase 2 has covertly been given the green light. We need black ops to evade the enemy, the Mrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she knew what I spent on these cables, she would have me committed and have the key melted down. Send in the HT ninjas.



The way to approach these things, I think, is as an investment. I don't know what David Salz (or the store, if not bought direct) charges for these cables, but Wireworld is said to make good products. I look at the money I spent and products I bought as investments, knowing I won't need to go on such a binge again for some time (unless something unusual happens). Even the current idea I have about new amps, though not necessary, would be a move to long-term benefit (the _still-working_ B&Ks I have go back to 1992/93; that should tell you something).


If you ran to your wife every few months for the next/latest upgrade or gadget, that would be shaky; I would wonder about you myself.







But you're building a system which will give _long-term_ enjoyment and which will mitigate the need to go out for fun. Buy right, and frequent upgrades aren't necessary. I seriously doubt, for example, that those Mac monos will be replaced next year if they aren't broken, not to mention the MCD500. So I'd say be sure she understands there is a purpose behind the purchases and it isn't a random, unorganized process. The less random it seems, the better the chance of agreement (or acquiescence, as the case may be).


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17905893
> 
> 
> The way to approach these things, I think, is as an investment. I don't know what David Salz (or the store, if not bought direct) charges for these cables, but Wireworld is said to make good products. I look at the money I spent and products I bought as investments, knowing I won't need to go on such a binge again for some time (unless something unusual happens). Even the current idea I have about new amps, though not necessary, would be a move to long-term benefit (the _still-working_ B&Ks I have go back to 1992/93; that should tell you something).
> 
> 
> If you ran to your wife every few months for the next/latest upgrade or gadget, that would be shaky; I would wonder about you myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're building a system which will give _long-term_ enjoyment and which will mitigate the need to go out for fun. Buy right, and frequent upgrades aren't necessary. I seriously doubt, for example, that those Mac monos will be replaced next year if they aren't broken, not to mention the MCD500. So I'd say be sure she understands there is a purpose behind the purchases and it isn't a random, unorganized process. The less random it seems, the better the chance of agreement (or acquiescence, as the case may be).



I agree 100% with you. It's an investment that I will reap the rewards of for many a night watching movies with the fam.







I have no intentions of replacing my amps, SACD player, etc. anytime soon. After a lot of research, I laid down a solid foundation of A/V gear that will last me for a very long time. I invested in what I wanted, and now get to enjoy my hard work. I do get the upgraditus fever every now and then.







My cable upgrade is a necessity.







Must be done. But it's all worth it , when we make a big bowl of popcorn and settle in for a quality movie night. Priceless.


I still won't tell the Mrs. what I paid for the cables!
























P.S. What amps are thinking of getting?


----------



## prepress

Waboman,


If I had all resources, facilities and power on this, I'd get either the McIntosh or Bryston monos. That not being likely, there are the original ones I listed earlier: B&K 200.1 Reference monos, Odyssey Stratus monos, Emotiva XPA-1 monos, and Cambridge Audio 840W stereo (2 for b-amping).


As for which ones, I'm a bit daunted by the Emotiva's size & weight (actually, the Macs are even bigger and heavier than the Emotivas), along with the (to me) inordinate amount of break-in time the Stratos needs according to my readings. I'm familiar with the basic B&K sound and like it, but possibly the new generation is better than the ones I have.


The frontrunners on my list are the Cambridge Audio amps (the most expensive option of the bunch), along with the B&Ks. It's still possible I'll just stand pat with my 2 pair of older B&Ks. Easy to think that way after listening to anything, especially movie soundtracks on BD. What I've begun to do is get manuals and compare specs and features.


But if I had a house and funds, it would be one of those first two options, probably the 500wpc Mac monos.


----------



## prepress

On those Mac monos. Can you bi-wire them?


----------



## ddgtr

prepress, have you had a chance to audition the Stratus amps yet? I hear great things about them, but haven't been able to give them a listen as of now. I can vouch for their preamps though, the Candela I have is not bad, not bad at all...


----------



## pcweber111

ATI all the way. Love their amps.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17947208
> 
> 
> prepress, have you had a chance to audition the Stratus amps yet? I hear great things about them, but haven't been able to give them a listen as of now. I can vouch for their preamps though, the Candela I have is not bad, not bad at all...



I haven't auditioned anything yet. This is the information-gathering phase (which, with me, will always be the longest). Factors include what's available that is reasonably attainable and that are practical from a physical standpoint (though I'm actually considering Waboman's Mac monos, which are beyond my projected budget and probably not practical for my setup). The Stratos monos are mail-order only so I'd have to order them for an audition, I guess.


And I remind myself this isn't a necessary purchase, as my B&Ks are doing quite well. I could still decide to keep what I have. If I somehow get an opportunity with the Stratos and am still thinking about changing amps at that point, I'll listen for sure.


On the 501s, i'd be interested to hear details about Waboman's experience with them, as they're great amps.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17947208
> 
> 
> prepress, have you had a chance to audition the Stratus amps yet? I hear great things about them, but haven't been able to give them a listen as of now. I can vouch for their preamps though, the Candela I have is not bad, not bad at all...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17947634
> 
> 
> ATI all the way. Love their amps.



Since we're spending prepress money, I say he gets a couple of the MBL 9011 mono-blocks. Then of course, if he has those amps, he'll need the 101 X-treme speakers to compliment those smoking hot amps. Oh yeah, we can do it!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17930629
> 
> 
> Waboman,
> 
> 
> If I had all resources, facilities and power on this, I'd get either the McIntosh or Bryston monos. That not being likely, there are the original ones I listed earlier: B&K 200.1 Reference monos, Odyssey Stratus monos, Emotiva XPA-1 monos, and Cambridge Audio 840W stereo (2 for b-amping).
> 
> 
> As for which ones, I'm a bit daunted by the Emotiva's size & weight (actually, the Macs are even bigger and heavier than the Emotivas), along with the (to me) inordinate amount of break-in time the Stratos needs according to my readings. I'm familiar with the basic B&K sound and like it, but possibly the new generation is better than the ones I have.
> 
> 
> The frontrunners on my list are the Cambridge Audio amps (the most expensive option of the bunch), along with the B&Ks. It's still possible I'll just stand pat with my 2 pair of older B&Ks. Easy to think that way after listening to anything, especially movie soundtracks on BD. What I've begun to do is get manuals and compare specs and features.
> 
> 
> But if I had a house and funds, it would be one of those first two options, probably the 500wpc Mac monos.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17948311
> 
> 
> 
> On the 501s, i'd be interested to hear details about Waboman's experience with them, as they're great amps.



prepress,


I love my Mac amps. All us A/V geeks have our own opinions and biases when it comes to amps and hi-fi gear.







Before I had the Mac mono-blocks I was using Krell amps. I had one of their big full-balanced amps as well as a 5 channel amp from their KAV line. I really prefer the current match-up of the Mac/Logan combination. I like to turn it up when I listen to music. I can crank it pretty loud and the Mac's don't break a sweat. What's even nicer, I get no listening fatigue from my amp/speaker combo. It's a wonderful thing.







The Krells were great, but a bit too sterile, if that makes sense? I think Bryston makes great amps as well. And you gotta love their warranty. Probably the best in the business. I understand amps can get pretty expensive. But as we talked about earlier, it's an investment. I had those Krell amps for over 10 years. And I foresee me having the Macs for just as long, if not longer. I feel it's better to spend a little extra now and get what you want.













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17946474
> 
> 
> On those Mac monos. Can you bi-wire them?



Do you mean like this?


----------



## aaron71

Holy crap! That's amazing!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17952118
> 
> 
> Do you mean like this?



I e-mailed McIntosh on this, and they said you can bi-wire, using the other terminals for the lower impedance. Not my favorite way, but doable. Or I could get new cables pre-configured for bi-wiring.


Anyway, as it stands the 501s don't fit my setup, so I'd have logistical realities to deal with first (not to mention financial ones).


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17951968
> 
> 
> Since we're spending prepress money, I say he gets a couple of the MBL 9011 mono-blocks. Then of course, if he has those amps, he'll need the 101 X-treme speakers to compliment those smoking hot amps. Oh yeah, we can do it!



MBL!










Seriously, I started my own thread for this amplifier stuff, though I'm not getting much traffic there. Oh ,well..


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaron71* /forum/post/17955914
> 
> 
> Holy crap! That's amazing!!



Thanks aaron71, for dropping by and the kind words.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17957448
> 
> 
> I e-mailed McIntosh on this, and they said you can bi-wire, using the other terminals for the lower impedance. Not my favorite way, but doable. Or I could get new cables pre-configured for bi-wiring.
> 
> 
> Anyway, as it stands the 501s don't fit my setup, so I'd have logistical realities to deal with first (not to mention financial ones).



The cables I was using were pre-configured for bi-wiring. Which just happen to be for sell.










Logistical realities? There's no such thing, my friend. We can make it work!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17958380
> 
> 
> MBL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I started my own thread for this amplifier stuff, though I'm not getting much traffic there. Oh ,well..



MBL. Go big or go home.










I will check out your amp thread.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Jeff!


How are you man! I see you're sneaking around on the forums while the wife sleeps! (Refer to your thread in bluray.com)










Guess what? I am too!
























How are the ML's sounding with the new cables!?!

And how 'bout them Vikes!










Regards,


----------



## ldgibson76

Yo Jeff!


Did you get my PM I sent you on bluray.com regarding naturephoto's thread?! If you didn't, I'd be happy to copy it here for you. It's pretty funny!


Regards,


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17961687
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> How are you man! I see you're sneaking around on the forums while the wife sleeps! (Refer to your thread in bluray.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what? I am too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the ML's sounding with the new cables!?!
> 
> And how 'bout them Vikes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Hi ld.


How's it going? Did you have a good weekend?


Lol. Yeah, the wife doesn't understand why I'm on these forums so much. She just shakes her head. Cracks me up. She can be in the room, talking for a good 10 minutes to me while I'm on AVS, and I won't hear a word she said, but I can relate your Rotel and SC-05 quest to her verbatim.







I'm chuckling as I write this.


My Logans and I are both loving the new cables. Something I should have done a long time ago. Sadly, my cable upgrade has come to an abrupt halt.







See post to come. (I know, very suspenseful







)


Enjoyed the first 4 hours of 24. That's right... Jack's back! Love that show.


The Vikes looked superb!!! I loved seeing Jerry Jones sulking on the sideline. I hope my boys in purple can bring that intensity to N.O. this weekend. I think we match up pretty well with the Saints. Should be a fun game.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17961706
> 
> 
> Yo!
> 
> 
> Did you get my PM I sent you on bluray.com regarding naturephoto's thread?! If you didn't, I'd be happy to copy it here for you. It's pretty funny!
> 
> 
> Regards,



Hey ld.


Haven't had a chance yet. I haven't been visiting bluray that much lately. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## pcweber111

Well I shouldn't be surprised, that's what the Cowboys get for getting hyped up the whole week. I had a feeling something like that would happen. Oh well maybe next year since the Superbowl will be down here.










Sorry, I know that contributed 0% to the thread but I had to get it out. To contribute something worthy, I am on the edge of my seat awaiting your reason for the abrupt halt to the cable upgrade.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17961629
> 
> 
> The cables I was using were pre-configured for bi-wiring. Which just happen to be for sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logistical realities? There's no such thing, my friend. We can make it work!



"Logistical realities" as in the Macs are even bigger and heavier than the Emos, plus being beyond my budget, PLUS living in a 2nd-floor, 1 bedroom walkup, PLUS not having anywhere to put them in my current system configuration; getting the things up here from the 1st floor would be the triumph of the year. Stranger things have happened, though.


Now, on your setup, are you running the system on a regular house line or do you have a dedicated 20A line?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17962424
> 
> 
> Well I shouldn't be surprised, that's what the Cowboys get for getting hyped up the whole week. I had a feeling something like that would happen. Oh well maybe next year since the Superbowl will be down here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I know that contributed 0% to the thread but I had to get it out. To contribute something worthy, I am on the edge of my seat awaiting your reason for the abrupt halt to the cable upgrade.



Hi pcweber111.


It's all good. Football talk is welcomed here. Especially during the playoffs. As the Vikes continue their path of destruction towards Miami.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17966311
> 
> 
> "Logistical realities" as in the Macs are even bigger and heavier than the Emos, plus being beyond my budget, PLUS living in a 2nd-floor, 1 bedroom walkup, PLUS not having anywhere to put them in my current system configuration; getting the things up here from the 1st floor would be the triumph of the year. Stranger things have happened, though.
> 
> 
> Now, on your setup, are you running the system on a regular house line or do you have a dedicated 20A line?



We can worry about the logistics later.







Lets get you some mono-blocks. To quote Rob Schneider "we can do eet!" A couple flights of stairs, no worries.







I'm sure UPS will be more than happy to lug 'em up there for you. Afterall, what can Brown do for you?







Seriously, I hear what you're saying. Both the Emos and B&K are quality amps. You really can't go wrong with either one. Also, check out Bryston and Rotel. Their amps are excellent too. Just trying to give you more options.


I have three dedicated 20 amp lines I use for my HT. However, for the ultimate check out Franin's 32 amp line!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17977575
> 
> 
> We can worry about the logistics later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets get you some mono-blocks. To quote Rob Schneider "we can do eet!" A couple flights of stairs, no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure UPS will be more than happy to lug 'em up there for you. Afterall, what can Brown do for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I hear what you're saying. Both the Emos and B&K are quality amps. You really can't go wrong with either one. Also, check out Bryston and Rotel. Their amps are excellent too. Just trying to give you more options.
> 
> 
> I have three dedicated 20 amp lines I use for my HT. However, for the ultimate check out Franin's 32 amp line!



32 amps. I can only imagine.


The one other thing about those Mac 501s is that they will run on a regular household line. Good for me. The trick, ultimately, is whether I can justify them given size, weight, price, and that I don't really need that much power. But I know they'll sound really good.


I'm investigating the Odyssey Stratos monos harder and they're starting to look good, especially since they idle at much lower power than the B&Ks will. The long (to me) break-in period seems a pain, but perhaps I can overlook that.


As for football, notice that three of the four teams left play in a dome?


----------



## Waboman

Sadly, my cable upgrade project has come to an abrupt and indefinite halt. My PC gave up the ghost last week. I was using my iPhone, but that just didn't cut it, so I commandeered one of my kids PCs.







With the family vacation coming up and now the added expense of buying a new 'puter, my beautiful cable dream has been shattered. *Sigh* I told my wife we don't need any of that fancy food stuff like fruit & vegetables. Wonder bread & water is fine for a few months.







Heck, I'll even break out the peanut butter on weekends. Well, the answer to that was, "no







cables." Not even the HT ninjas can save this one.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17980978
> 
> 
> Sadly, my cable upgrade project has come to an abrupt and indefinite halt. My PC gave up the ghost last week. I was using my iPhone, but that just didn't cut it, so I commandeered one of my kids PCs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the family vacation coming up and now the added expense of buying a new 'puter, my beautiful cable dream has been shattered. *Sigh* I told my wife we don't need any of that fancy food stuff like fruit & vegetables. Wonder bread & water is fine for a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I'll even break out the peanut butter on weekends. Well, the answer to that was, "no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cables." Not even the HT ninjas can save this one.



Wonder does make whole-wheat bread, you know.


Computers are an almost-necessity these days, so that would come first. I changed out a mattress, computer, TV, A/V stand, SACD player, and couch all in progression, meaning it was planned. I didn't plan the BD players, that "happened."







So make a plan that has structure, but with some flexibility and those cables will come at the right time. Meantime, perhaps you can re-assess how things sound with the current cables and decide upgrades can, in fact, wait.


----------



## pcweber111

I'd rather eat ramen all day and get the new computer. Priorities man! Get your wife in check!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17981161
> 
> 
> Wonder does make whole-wheat bread, you know.
> 
> 
> Computers are an almost-necessity these days, so that would come first. I changed out a mattress, computer, TV, A/V stand, SACD player, and couch all in progression, meaning it was planned. I didn't plan the BD players, that "happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So make a plan that has structure, but with some flexibility and those cables will come at the right time. Meantime, perhaps you can re-assess how things sound with the current cables and decide upgrades can, in fact, wait.



Hello Jeff!


Please forgive prepress's level headed suggestion! He just doesn't understand. Your wife and mine are of the same ilk!














There are just times when you have to run away and live to fight another day!










And you know I understand your dilemma! I live it everyday!










I'm with you in spirit!


----------



## White Noise

Beautiful.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17981785
> 
> 
> Hello Jeff!
> 
> 
> Please forgive prepress's level headed suggestion! He just doesn't understand. Your wife and mine are of the same ilk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There are just times when you have to run away and live to fight another day!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know I understand your dilemma! I live it everyday! [URL='http://forum.blu-ray.com/images/smilies/imported/strangle.gif%5BIMG']http://forum.blu-ray.com/images/smilies/imported/strangle.gif[IMG[/URL] ]
> 
> 
> I'm with you in spirit!
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That's what I said.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *White Noise* /forum/post/17982510
> 
> 
> Beautiful.



Thanks for dropping by and the compliment, WN.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17979618
> 
> 
> 
> As for football, notice that three of the four teams left play in a dome?



Is that a plug for your NY Jets?







Great football awaits us. I like the Jets and their head coach, Rex Ryan ( I liked his dad Buddy too). But can a rookie QB beat the Colts in the AFC Championship game? I dunno...


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17981785
> 
> 
> Hello Jeff!
> 
> 
> Please forgive prepress's level headed suggestion!



Exactly! Prepress will never get those mono-block amps thinking like that.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17991093
> 
> 
> Is that a plug for your NY Jets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great football awaits us. I like the Jets and their head coach, Rex Ryan ( I liked his dad Buddy too). But can a rookie QB beat the Colts in the AFC Championship game? I dunno...



Observation, not a plug.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17981785
> 
> 
> Hello Jeff!
> 
> 
> Please forgive prepress's level headed suggestion! He just doesn't understand. Your wife and mine are of the same ilk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are just times when you have to run away and live to fight another day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know I understand your dilemma! I live it everyday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you in spirit!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17991097
> 
> 
> Exactly! Prepress will never get those mono-block amps thinking like that.



I'm just more methodical than some.







I began reading manuals for the various contenders, and paying attention to specs even though I'm not about to run out now and get new amps. "Level-headed" would be to stick with my current amps (which sounded mighty fine last night, by the way). In a bluntly practical sense, I can't justify buying _anything_ since my current B&Ks are working. Still, My MCD301 came as a result of deciding that something didn't sound right with my previous player, but nothing was malfunctioning. So we'll see.


----------



## dt_

Absolutely incredible  The speakers in particular look super impressive.


----------



## prepress

And do not forget those Mac monos!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17993120
> 
> 
> I'm just more methodical than some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began reading manuals for the various contenders, and paying attention to specs even though I'm not about to run out now and get new amps. "Level-headed" would be to stick with my current amps (which sounded mighty fine last night, by the way). In a bluntly practical sense, I can't justify buying _anything_ since my current B&Ks are working. Still, My MCD301 came as a result of deciding that something didn't sound right with my previous player, but nothing was malfunctioning. So we'll see.



The force is strong with you, prepress.







But I just know your MCD301 is getting lonely. It needs some Mac lovin'.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dt_* /forum/post/17995275
> 
> 
> Absolutely incredible  The speakers in particular look super impressive.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17998022
> 
> 
> And do not forget those Mac monos!



Thanks guys!


----------



## Waboman

My new toy. I jumped ship from a PC to the forbidden fruit.


----------



## ddgtr

Congrats, Wabo! You'll definitely have a lot of fun with it!!


BTW, sorry about the Viks....


LOL, any more pics of J.Alba???


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18004853
> 
> 
> My new toy. I jumped ship from a PC to the forbidden fruit.



I noticed a few here prefer the mac's how do they compare to your standard pc?


Btw congrats on your new aquisition waboman


----------



## prepress

The iMac is a good get. I use Macs at work (G5) and at home (Mac Mini). I find them much easier than PCs, and I'm not a computer wiz, so that may say something. I believe you'll like using it.


As for my amp investigations (which have become a secondary topic on this thread), I'll say that my list has been revised; all are monoblocks but one. Listed in order of price:


Parasound JC 1

McIntosh MC501

Odyssey Stratos Extreme

Cambridge Audio 840W (stereo)

Odyssey Stratos

B&K 200.1 Reference

Emotiva XPA-1


The JC 1 and Macs are well beyond my budget, but when you apply to college, you include at least one Ivy League school, right? Do not be surprised then, Waboman, if I ask an occasional question about those 501s. As for the JC-1s, I'd prefer black (but they don't come that way







). After those two and the Emos, we're talking _two_ pair for bi-amping (or just two, in the Cambridge's case); that's what I have now and it does make a subtle difference.


----------



## kevon27

Ah gheez, Macs are PC's (personal computers). Hardware wise, they are Intel (x86) based just like some HP, Dell, Gateway, etc. The difference is the Operating system. A computer with just an OS is useless. It's the application you use to do work makes a computer useful.

So in reality if an operating system has software written of it, which you need to work on and the software does what you want, it should not make much difference if the computer is running Windows, Linux, OSX, or Dos.

Besides... Google is going to control all pc's via the web aka (the cloud).


----------



## pcweber111

Nice Mac. I have both Windows PCs and a Mac Mini and like each for what they bring to the table.


----------



## btf1980

I'm a mac guy myself. Congrats.


----------



## prepress

I notice in the MC501 manual that they recommend the amps be plugged directly into the wall outlet due to their high current demands. Have you had ANY issues with them plugged into the PPP? Are they, in fact, plugged into it?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18004873
> 
> 
> Congrats, Wabo! You'll definitely have a lot of fun with it!!
> 
> 
> BTW, sorry about the Viks....



Thanks Double D. I am having a lot fun with the new iMac. It's pretty slick and so quiet. My old PC sounded like a jet taking off.










Yeah, the Vikings loss was a heartbreaker.







Sigh...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18004873
> 
> 
> ...any more pics of J.Alba???



Ask and ye shall receive. We all need a day brightener like Ms. Alba.









*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18005089
> 
> 
> I noticed a few here prefer the mac's how do they compare to your standard pc?
> 
> 
> Btw congrats on your new aquisition waboman



Hi Frank.


Besides my iPhone this is my first adventure into the Apple world. So far it's pretty slick.


A buddy of mine found out I bought an Apple and said he can longer be seen with me. The PC in him dies hard.


----------



## ddgtr

Re: spoiler... YOU DA MAN, WABO!!!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18005634
> 
> 
> The iMac is a good get. I use Macs at work (G5) and at home (Mac Mini). I find them much easier than PCs, and I'm not a computer wiz, so that may say something. I believe you'll like using it.
> 
> 
> As for my amp investigations (which have become a secondary topic on this thread), I'll say that my list has been revised; all are monoblocks but one. Listed in order of price:
> 
> 
> Parasound JC 1
> 
> McIntosh MC501
> 
> Odyssey Stratos Extreme
> 
> Cambridge Audio 840W (stereo)
> 
> Odyssey Stratos
> 
> B&K 200.1 Reference
> 
> Emotiva XPA-1
> 
> 
> The JC 1 and Macs are well beyond my budget, but when you apply to college, you include at least one Ivy League school, right? Do not be surprised then, Waboman, if I ask an occasional question about those 501s. As for the JC-1s, I'd prefer black (but they don't come that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). After those two and the Emos, we're talking _two_ pair for bi-amping (or just two, in the Cambridge's case); that's what I have now and it does make a subtle difference.



All great amps, prepress.







Who knows, a Harvard may still be in your future.







Yes, please feel free to ask any question regarding the Macs (McIntosh not Macintosh







)


When in doubt please refer to this and all questions shall be answered.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevon27* /forum/post/18006815
> 
> 
> The difference is the Operating system.



Yep, as a life long Windows user, I could operate their OS blind folded. Now it's taking a bit to get used to the Apple way of doing things. Nonetheless, it's pretty slick.










P.S. Not sure what "the cloud" is?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/18007527
> 
> 
> Nice Mac. I have both Windows PCs and a Mac Mini and like each for what they bring to the table.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/18007645
> 
> 
> I'm a mac guy myself. Congrats.



Thanks. We still have two PCs (my kids) and a laptop (the Mrs.) in the house. But I think ol' Wabo may have to put a "hands off" sign on the new Mac.


----------



## Franin

Absolutley fantastic photos. Isn't she beautiful. Lucky I'm at work







my wife would not be impressed if I was looking at those photos.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18007798
> 
> 
> I notice in the MC501 manual that they recommend the amps be plugged directly into the wall outlet due to their high current demands. Have you had ANY issues with them plugged into the PPP? Are they, in fact, plugged into it?



Yes, I have my 501's plugged into the PPP. And have no issues but pure, *clean* power. My MC205 is not plugged into the PPP. For that I will need another PPP. Let me explain. I did a lot of research on this. It was ingrained in my head ever since my Krell days to plug amps directly into the wall. But the PPP is so much more than just a "filter" box. I know a discussion on power protection can degrade faster than a signal thru a Bose system.(ld knows what I mean.







)


My Denon pre/pro draws 2 amps, the MC501's draw 6.6 amps each (only at peak continuous power), the Oppo BDP-83 draws 0.3 amp, and the MCD500 draws 0.3 amp. That's 15.8 amps full load current. The PPP is able to deliver 12.5 amps continuously, and has been designed to be able to dump additional current above that 12.5 amps on short term demands.


My biggest current draws are the amplifiers, but they usually draw less than two amps each. Their load is variable depending on their output. I talked to someone who has 501's and he measured his MC501 amps with an ammeter while turning up the volume and watching the output power meters. With his meters peaking 200 watts the amps were barely over 2 amps each. At 300 watts output the ammeter displayed in the range of 3.5 amps. This is for each amplifier. Doubling that would equal 7 amps load with both amps peaking 300 watts output, plus 2 amps for the Denon pre/pro, and less than 1 amp for MCD500 and the Oppo BDP-83 together. Call it 10 amps continuous load for ease of calculation. That load will easily be supported by a single PPP. Now eventually I'd like to get another PPP and have everything connected to them, which in turn are plugged into dedicated 20 amp circuits.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18012400
> 
> 
> Yes, I have my 501's plugged into the PPP. And have no issues but pure, *clean* power. My MC205 is not plugged into the PPP. For that I will need another PPP. Let me explain. I did a lot of research on this. It was ingrained in my head ever since my Krell days to plug amps directly into the wall. But the PPP is so much more than just a "filter" box. I know a discussion on power protection can degrade faster than a signal thru a Bose system.(ld knows what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> My Denon pre/pro draws 2 amps, the MC501's draw 6.6 amps each (only at peak continuous power), the Oppo BDP-83 draws 0.3 amp, and the MCD500 draws 0.3 amp. That's 15.8 amps full load current. The PPP is able to deliver 12.5 amps continuously, and has been designed to be able to dump additional current above that 12.5 amps on short term demands.
> 
> 
> My biggest current draws are the amplifiers, but they usually draw less than two amps each. Their load is variable depending on their output. I talked to someone who has 501's and he measured his MC501 amps with an ammeter while turning up the volume and watching the output power meters. With his meters peaking 200 watts the amps were barely over 2 amps each. At 300 watts output the ammeter displayed in the range of 3.5 amps. This is for each amplifier. Doubling that would equal 7 amps load with both amps peaking 300 watts output, plus 2 amps for the Denon pre/pro, and less than 1 amp for MCD500 and the Oppo BDP-83 together. Call it 10 amps continuous load for ease of calculation. That load will easily be supported by a single PPP. Now eventually I'd like to get another PPP and have everything connected to them, which in turn are plugged into dedicated 20 amp circuits.



Sounds like if I can resolve the cost/size/weight issues, these are a strong contender. I lean toward them and the Odysseys right now. but any purchase is at least months away, if not more. But I start the process early.


When I'm watching a DVD/BD, I've never noticed the meter on my line conditioner go beyond 7.1 amps; that's with the plasma, VP, BD player, preamp, and 2 pair of B&K Sonatas all going (at about 1/3 full volume), plus the other components on standby. the line is 120V/20A, so no problem. Did your friend with the meter say anything about turn-on surge with the 501?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18013264
> 
> 
> Sounds like if I can resolve the cost/size/weight issues, these are a strong contender. I lean toward them and the Odysseys right now. but any purchase is at least months away, if not more. But I start the process early.
> 
> 
> When I'm watching a DVD/BD, I've never noticed the meter on my line conditioner go beyond 7.1 amps; that's with the plasma, VP, BD player, preamp, and 2 pair of B&K Sonatas all going (at about 1/3 full volume), plus the other components on standby. the line is 120V/20A, so no problem. Did your friend with the meter say anything about turn-on surge with the 501?



Nothing wrong with starting the process early.










Turn-on surge with the 501s is minimal. No worries there. The Odysseys are great amps too. You're not gonna lose with either choice. Just make sure you get a couple of guys with strong backs to help you lug 'em up the stairs.


What more can I say that Ms. Alba hasn't already said?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18032270
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with starting the process early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn-on surge with the 501s is minimal. No worries there. The Odysseys are great amps too. You're not gonna lose with either choice. Just make sure you get a couple of guys with strong backs to help you lug 'em up the stairs.
> 
> 
> What more can I say that Ms. Alba hasn't already said?



Not much. But anything I get won't be for her.










If I can swing the 501s, we'll see. I carried my old TV (108 lbs.) downstairs myself. But the 501s in their boxes are only 3 lbs lighter, and I was almost a year younger then.


----------



## AvGeek07

Macs are built on "unix",so there just like linux. just different interface.

Nice mac btw (by the way).


----------



## ohyeah32

Mucho congrats on the new iMac!!







It's one fine looking machine. Almost as nice as Ms. Alba.







Thanks for the eye candy.



Seth


----------



## prepress

The PPP is a voltage regenerator. If I recall, it doesn't offer voltage regulation. Have you felt any need for that? Of course, if the incoming line is sufficiently stable it's not an issue, I guess. Here in NY I'm pleased to have regulation on my system.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AvGeek07* /forum/post/18038004
> 
> 
> Macs are built on "unix",so there just like linux. just different interface.
> 
> Nice mac btw (by the way).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/18039069
> 
> 
> Mucho congrats on the new iMac!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one fine looking machine. Almost as nice as Ms. Alba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Thanks, guys.


Ms. Alba and I are enjoying the dual Macs (McIntosh/Macintosh.)


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18041898
> 
> 
> The PPP is a voltage regenerator. If I recall, it doesn't offer voltage regulation. Have you felt any need for that? Of course, if the incoming line is sufficiently stable it's not an issue, I guess. Here in NY I'm pleased to have regulation on my system.



The PPP generates new AC power for the entire system. It does this not by "conditioning" but by rebuilding the old AC power into new, pure, regulated AC. As for voltage regulation, I have no worries.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18048541
> 
> 
> Thanks, guys.
> 
> 
> Ms. Alba and I are enjoying the dual Macs (McIntosh/Macintosh.)



She's scheduled to be on Jay Leno tonight, according to the paper.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18048585
> 
> 
> The PPP generates new AC power for the entire system. It does this not by "conditioning" but by rebuilding the old AC power into new, pure, regulated AC. *As for voltage regulation, I have no worries*.



You _definitely_ don't live in NY.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18048755
> 
> 
> You _definitely_ don't live in NY.



Nope, not in NY.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17723153
> 
> 
> I have to admit that is one era I missed the LD era. That was the time I was playing Bass, had a mullett and thought I was Billy Ray Cyrus. As you can see my music career went far.



Maybe because Billy Ray Cyrus didn't play bass?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18050116
> 
> 
> Maybe because Billy Ray Cyrus didn't play bass?



It wasn't about the bass it was about his trademark - the mullett


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18050571
> 
> 
> It wasn't about the bass it was about his trademark - *the mullett*



You can't say that and not produce a picture. It's in the Geneva convention. A pic of Franks mullet is required by international law.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18051699
> 
> 
> You can't say that and not produce a picture. It's in the Geneva convention. A pic of Franks mullet is required by international law.



Ill have to visit the folks family album.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18050571
> 
> 
> It wasn't about the bass it was about his trademark - the mullett



It's a package deal.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17947208
> 
> 
> prepress, have you had a chance to audition the Stratus amps yet? I hear great things about them, but haven't been able to give them a listen as of now. I can vouch for their preamps though, the Candela I have is not bad, not bad at all...



To revisit your post, ddgtr, I've begun reading reviews and they're all positive, even glowing. These would cost much less than the 501 or JC 1 and give me good sound. As good I don't know, but good and quite possibly a step up from my current amps. I have an e-mail out to Odyssey regarding power consumption and the value of two pair for bi-amping.


The downside would be the break-in time, which is about 6 weeks in the manual, but in one review I read Klaus Bunge (the head guy at Odyssey) spoke about 6 months for the Stratos monos to hit their peak. Ouch.


Jonathan Valin at The Absolute Sound will be reviewing the Stratos monos in an upcoming issue; I don't know which. Since it's likely I won't buy anything soon I'll keep an eye out for that, but I already know he thinks they're good.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Jeff!


What's shaken' up in MN?!


That was a nice article that btf1980 was featured in. Did you see the Electronic House article Seth (ohyeah32) was featured in? That was really strong.


Are you doing anything special for the upcoming Viking-less







Super Bowl?


Regards,


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/18070165
> 
> 
> Hello Jeff!
> 
> 
> What's shaken' up in MN?!
> 
> 
> That was a nice article that btf1980 was featured in. Did you see the Electronic House article Seth (ohyeah32) was featured in? That was really strong.
> 
> 
> Are you doing anything special for the upcoming Viking-less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl?
> 
> 
> Regards,



Hi Lawrence.


Just enjoying a little _warm_ spell before the snow hits this weekend.


Yeah, what a great write-up in the Wall Street Journal for our friend btf.







Spreading the vinyl word to the masses. And Seth's feature in Electronic House was just awesome! It couldn't have happened to a more worthy HT.


For the big game (go Colts) I ordered 3 Giordano's pizza pies from Chicago. They're packed in dry ice and next day aired. Ridiculously awesomeness comes to mind when I think about these pies.










In fact, Seth also ordered a few pies from the windy city.










Check it out: Giordanos Famous Chicago Style Pizza 


The Travel Channel did a quick expo on them. Blinkx Video: Giordano Pizza 


What about you? Any special plans for the "super" weekend?


----------



## philosoraptor

that room must sound amazing


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17961687
> 
> 
> Hello Jeff!
> 
> 
> How are you man! I see you're sneaking around on the forums while the wife sleeps! (Refer to your thread in bluray.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what? I am too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the ML's sounding with the new cables!?!
> 
> And how 'bout them Vikes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



It's past time time to get a new banana.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *philosoraptor* /forum/post/18086305
> 
> 
> that room must sound amazing



Thanks for stopping by, philosoraptor.


----------



## Waboman

Pondering the idea of getting an universal remote. I need one that will do all the micro operations of my stand alone remotes. Any suggestions? Or should this old dog stay with my table of 'motes?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18116213
> 
> 
> Pondering the idea of getting an universal remote. I need one that will do all the micro operations of my stand alone remotes. Any suggestions? Or should this old dog stay with my table of 'motes?



Start a remote store.










You have me beat. I have only 8.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18116811
> 
> 
> Start a remote store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have me beat. I have only 8.



Lol. Wabo's discount remote store coming to a shopping mall near you.










And those are only my active remotes. I have a drawer full of 'motes I no longer use.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18129821
> 
> 
> Lol. Wabo's discount remote store coming to a shopping mall near you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those are only my active remotes. I have a drawer full of 'motes I no longer use.



I did get a nice remote caddy for mine, which reduced the clutter on my table. If you think you'll continue to use the remotes for a while, a caddy might help organize them.


----------



## LowBudget5.1

Very impressive.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Wabo,


Gorgeous system! Nuthin like a pair of MC501s!


I have the same problem as you with the remotes...I bought a Universal but have not bothered to install it...seems like more work than it is worth!


Cheers!

Mike


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowBudget5.1* /forum/post/18134431
> 
> 
> Very impressive.



Thanks, LowBudget5.1.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18135876
> 
> 
> Wabo,
> 
> 
> Gorgeous system! Nuthin like a pair of MC501s!
> 
> 
> I have the same problem as you with the remotes...I bought a Universal but have not bothered to install it...seems like more work than it is worth!
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike.


Thanks. Yes, the 501s are something special.


What universal remote did you buy? I agree, it seems more work than it's worth.


Our friend Franin just bought a brand new Pronto 9800. This thing looks freakin' cool. But I'm so used to my table full of 'motes and you know what they say about old dogs and new tricks.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

I have the Universal Remote MX980








http://www.universalremote.com/produ....php?model=135 


I just know that I will always wish it could do this or that...and the hassle of the ir wiring just seems like a pain...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18140036
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yes, the 501s are something special.



Despite their price, I went to check out the 501s today, and ended up with a mini-audition. We used the MCD301 and Kimber 8TC speaker cable, so at least those were familiar things. There were a couple of tracks from Eliane Elias' _Cross Currents_ CD, and _Fanfare for the Common Man_ by the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra. It was through a Mac preamp (interestingly, the store guy says my preamp is better, though 16 years old; it's an ARC LS3) with B&W speakers.


On _Fanfare_, I heard more separation of instruments when the brass section blows; at home it sounds more homogenized. On the Elias tracks (she plays piano, if you didn't know that) it didn't sound that far off from what I get at home. But the system overall gave me more of a sense of musicians in the room, though we weren't in a room but an open display area.


Perhaps I need to do this again in a more controlled environment. The 501 may creep back onto my list even with the price tag. And despite what may not sound like a scintillating review, you have got some _nice_ amps for sure.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Jeff!


It's been a while. I just have to say that I'm really not impressed with the number of remotes you have on your table!














If I were the 'Old Dog" you claim to be, I would have, count 'em! 12 remotes on my table! Of course, my 12 components when compared to your ensemble could be easily categorized as "you can keep it" or "Who would want it?!"










Dude, you have to invest in a good universal remote! Having one is liberating! I lie to you not! When I incorporated my MX-850, it was if I had a brand new system. Your system deserves nothing less than the URC MX-880. I would also consider the Harmony 1100. But if you really want limitless control, the URC MX-980 is the truth.


Jeff, I'll get back to you later.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18140327
> 
> 
> I have the Universal Remote MX980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.universalremote.com/produ....php?model=135
> 
> 
> I just know that I will always wish it could do this or that...and the hassle of the ir wiring just seems like a pain...



Hello KahunaCanuck.


I know this entry should be posted in your thread, but you embedded a photo of the MX-980 so you are open game!

















First off, we haven't been properly introduced. I'm Ldgibson76. Welcome to the WYSC section.

You're system is REEEEE-DICULOUS! I'll post in your thread, how I really feel momentarily.

















Now about the MX-980 remote. KC, despite not having a touchscreen, this is arguably the nicest remote you can own. Virtually, limitless memory and as far as the macro configuration, you would need way more equipment than you currently own to max it out. The remote can control every remote controlled device in your home! And IR isn't an issue. Programming is at first a little difficult, but once you do it, nothing can touch the functionality. Besides, all you have to do is call Universal Remote and they will walk you thru the programming. If you like, I will PM you a direct line # to one of the Customer Service-Tech reps. They are very helpful and patient!


----------



## Waboman

After resisting the call of the streaming minions, I finally decided to throw in the towel and get on board... kicking and screaming the whole way.










I went out and bought the Apple Airport Express. Of course you can't just buy any old optical cable. Nope, that would be too easy. You need a mini optical to Toslink cable.







Damn you Steve Jobs. After much running around I finally got what I needed.


Now I just need to download the 'remote' app on my iPhone and let the streaming mirth & merriment commence.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18263273
> 
> 
> After resisting the call of the streaming minions, I finally decided to throw in the towel and get on board... kicking and screaming the whole way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out and bought the Apple Airport Express. Of course you can't just buy any old optical cable. Nope, that would be too easy. You need a mini optical to Toslink cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you Steve Jobs. After much running around I finally got what I needed.
> 
> 
> Now I just need to download the 'remote' app on my iPhone and let the streaming mirth & merriment commence.



Well, I've resisted a cell phone so far...and never succumbed to the wiles of the VCR.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18265531
> 
> 
> Well, I've resisted a cell phone so far...



I honestly envy you. Had my job not depended on a cell phone, I would throw mine in the middle of the freeway and not miss it for a second...


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18265531
> 
> 
> Well, I've resisted a cell phone so far...and never succumbed to the wiles of the VCR.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18269468
> 
> 
> I honestly envy you. Had my job not depended on a cell phone, I would throw mine in the middle of the freeway and not miss it for a second...



I hear ya. They can definitely be a ball & chain. Some of my kids' friends already have cell phones.







And I often hear, "dad, when can we have a cell phone?"














*Sigh*


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18269667
> 
> 
> I hear ya. They can definitely be a ball & chain. Some of my kids' friends already have cell phones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I often hear, "dad, when can we have a cell phone?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sigh*



You gotta becareful with that watched a documentary about cyber bullying regarding phones.


----------



## prepress

The only reason I can think of to have a cell phone is as a backup if my current phone went down; for that _alone_, I have been considering it. With no wife or children, there's no pressing need for one otherwise.


The A/V gear is more needful in my view, for psychological reasons if no other. Systems like waboman's, or anyone else's, are enjoyable to have and provide a means to reconnect with our inner selves and the world in a different and healthier way (depending upon what one watches or listens to). They can be just plain fun, too.


----------



## Waboman

Awhile back I had an epiphany. Like John Belushi in Blues Brothers I was on a mission... a vintage 2-channel mission.










When I first started out on this quest, I had no idea how time consuming it would become. Also, the word vintage = expensive.







I'm impressed at how well certain gear (mainly the ones I want) hold their value. I guess a lot of people my age want to relive the golden era of hi-fi.


It's taken a bit of time, and I spent a bit more than I had planned, but I finally put together my vintage 2-channel system. Keep in mind, the gear here is 30+ years old. What a testament to how they made quality gear back then.


Enough chit-chat, lets get down to business.


----------



## Waboman

*My Vintage 2-channel system*





*Turntable;*

Marantz 6200 with an Audio Technica AT90 Cartridge mounted in a Marantz headshell. - This turntable was manufactured between 1976 - 1978. I replaced the belt and will eventually have to replace the needle. But for now, I simply enjoy spinning the wax.

*Receiver;*

Marantz 2252B - This was manufactured between 1977 - 1979. This beast is rated at 52x2 @ 8 ohms 65x2 @ 4 ohms of tube like power. I really like the look, feel and sound of this piece.

*Speakers;*

Pioneer HPM-100 - These are a 4 way, 4-speaker Bass-Reflex loudspeaker system designed by Bart Locanthi and his team of ex-JBL engineers who designed the famous L100, 4311/12 JBLs and then went to work for Pioneer. These beauties were manufactured between 1976 - 1977.

*Not sure I like the cabinet. But it fits the vintage look, I think. Keeping my eyes open for something else that might grab me.





*The Marantz 2252B;*









*Love the gyro-touch tuning;*









*The cool cat jamming to Steely Dan on vinyl;*

















*Spinning some wax;*









*The Pioneer HPM-100;*



























*The Marantz 6200 turntable;*


















_*Some rockin' classics on 180g vinyl;*_

















_*Classic animation cel signed by the boys themselves;*_



























_*And one to commemorate the fuzzy memories that were the 70's!*_











As always, turn it to 11 and rock the joint!


----------



## jehingr

Awesome retro 2-channel gear! I had a roommate with that Marantz receiver - it totally rocked a cinder block dorm room!


----------



## prepress

What disturbs me is that you let your cat that close to unprotected speaker drivers!


It looks very retro, and therefore fun.


----------



## hikarate

Thanks for sharing those. Where else ya gonna see stuff like that!


----------



## Gelinas

I'm diging the new set-up, wabo

Someday I'd like to get into vinyl it seems like fun.


----------



## Hammie

Damn, boy!!!!


That is one sweet setup. All you guys going retro really has me jonesing for some old school stuff. My wife is SO against any more gear in the house. I would love a setup in my front room.


----------



## BostonHxC

Nice setup! I have about 500 records in my collection that are screaming to hang out with that setup!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jehingr* /forum/post/18332652
> 
> 
> Awesome retro 2-channel gear! I had a roommate with that Marantz receiver - it totally rocked a cinder block dorm room!



Thanks, jehingr. Ah yes, nothing beats the acoustics of a cinder block dorm room











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18332834
> 
> 
> What disturbs me is that you let your cat that close to unprotected speaker drivers!
> 
> 
> It looks very retro, and therefore fun.



Not too worry, prepress, the cat's a rocker. Plus, the speaker grills went back on after the photo-shoot.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/18333283
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing those. Where else ya gonna see stuff like that!



Thanks, my pleasure. I had a lot of fun putting it together.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/18333397
> 
> 
> I'm diging the new set-up, wabo
> 
> Someday I'd like to get into vinyl it seems like fun.



Thanks, Gelinas. I had forgotten how good vinyl sounds. I find myself staying up way too late just spinning LPs. The wife and kids are asleep and the house is quiet. Perfect time to cue up the wax.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hammie* /forum/post/18333460
> 
> 
> Damn, boy!!!!
> 
> 
> That is one sweet setup. All you guys going retro really has me jonesing for some old school stuff. My wife is SO against any more gear in the house. I would love a setup in my front room.



Thanks, Hammie. Yeah, getting the Mrs. to approve bringing new gear into the house is always risky. That's why I always say it's better to ask for forgiveness than permission.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BostonHxC* /forum/post/18333977
> 
> 
> Nice setup! I have about 500 records in my collection that are screaming to hang out with that setup!



Wow! Nice collection of LPs, BostonHxC. I can only hope to amass that many in my collection. Again, this would be an instance of asking for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## Waboman

I had bought a lava lamp from Amazon to add ambiance to the room. Unfortunately, it was defective and i had to send it back.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18337381
> 
> 
> That's why I always say it's better to ask for forgiveness than permission.




Amen!! That has always worked for me!


Wabo, that receiver is insane! I love that look!


Peace!


----------



## BostonHxC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18337381
> 
> 
> Thanks, Hammie. Yeah, getting the Mrs. to approve bringing new gear into the house is always risky. That's why I always say it's better to ask for forgiveness than permission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Nice collection of LPs, BostonHxC. I can only hope to amass that many in my collection. Again, this would be an instance of asking for forgiveness than permission.



LOL - It took a long time of collecting. My old man had a setup similar to this back in the day, except it was Technics Reciever and Turntable; seeing that setup brings me back.


-B


----------



## btf1980

That's a sweet 2 channel rig. Very nice.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18337286
> 
> 
> Thanks, my pleasure. I had a lot of fun putting it together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Gelinas. I had forgotten how good vinyl sounds. I find myself staying up way too late *just spinning LPs*. The wife and kids are asleep and the house is quiet. Perfect time to cue up the wax.



That's why the system is perfect. It doesn't inspire "audiophilia nervosa" or reviewer-type descriptions of sound. All you want to do is play/hear music. Fussy is not always better, or even good. Simple can be elegant.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18337381
> 
> 
> Thanks, Hammie. Yeah, getting the Mrs. to approve bringing new gear into the house is always risky. That's why I always say it's better to ask for forgiveness than permission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Nice collection of LPs, BostonHxC. I can only hope to amass that many in my collection. Again, this would be an instance of asking for forgiveness than permission.



Even better is to do no sin in the first place.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BostonHxC* /forum/post/18337857
> 
> 
> LOL - It took a long time of collecting. My old man had a setup similar to this back in the day, except it was Technics Reciever and Turntable; seeing that setup brings me back.
> 
> 
> -B



Great story Boston. Classic gear is just... classic.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/18372172
> 
> 
> That's a sweet 2 channel rig. Very nice.



Thanks, btf.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18378178
> 
> 
> Simple can be elegant.



So true, prepress.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18387198
> 
> 
> Even better is to do no sin in the first place.



Oh, ya gotta have a little fun.


----------



## Waboman












I just got back from vacation. What's the latest scoop? Anyone get anything new and cool? A new amp or processor, perhaps?


----------



## prepress

There's fun, and there's the fun that isn't because you did something wrong and have to go ask for forgiveness. Spare yourself the trauma, I say.


The stand is obviously particle board (not a favorite, I gather) but it fits the look. Still, real wood would be nicer if something similar-looking can be found. In any case, put on the records and boogie!





































Or perhaps the Temptations are in town. You could see them instead.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18394089
> 
> 
> There's fun, and there's the fun that isn't because you did something wrong and have to go ask for forgiveness. Spare yourself the trauma, I say.



Yeah, but if I did that, she'd wonder what happened to the real me.







Think body snatchers.











> Quote:
> The stand is obviously particle board (not a favorite, I gather) but it fits the look. Still, real wood would be nicer if something similar-looking can be found. In any case, put on the records and boogie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or perhaps the Temptations are in town. You could see them instead.



Correct, the stand isn't my favorite. But it does kind of fit with my whole vintage motif. Plus, the price was right.


No Temptations, but we are gonna go see Bon Jovi this Wednesday.


----------



## Waboman

I've been having so much fun with my vintage system, my HT started to feel bad. So I got another PS Audio PPP to make it all better.










Well now, this is it for me. I'm done. I'm waving the HT white flag.










This current setup should hold me for quite some time to come. What about HDMI 1.4 and 3D you ask? Well, I will tell you, Nein ! Perhaps HDMI 1.4 if Denon makes it an upgrade for the AVP. I would like a couple of room treatments in the future, but no more.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18419223
> 
> 
> I've been having so much fun with my vintage system, my HT started to feel bad. So I got another PS Audio PPP to make it all better.



LOL!!!

















As far as you being done: errrr, yeah, for about 2 weeks or so...










The PPP looks awesome Wabo, congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18419659
> 
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as you being done: errrr, yeah, for about 2 weeks or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PPP looks awesome Wabo, congrats and enjoy!!!



Thanks, double D.


It's tough not to upgrade anything hangin' out with this crowd.







Just when I think I'm done, they suck me back in!


----------



## Waboman

Time to sit back, enjoy a cocktail, and have some fun.


----------



## btf1980

I never get tired of looking at mac amps.


----------



## premiertrussman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/18421034
> 
> 
> I never get tired of looking at mac amps.



hahaha i was just thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18420524
> 
> 
> Thanks, double D.
> 
> 
> It's tough not to upgrade anything hangin' out with this crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just when I think I'm done, they suck me back in!



For now, I can consider _software_ purchases as system upgrades.


----------



## pcweber111

Hey you upgrade anyway you can.










I always consider a new purchase an upgrade, be it a movie, game, or even just a cable. It's fun to get any new addition to my system.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18424448
> 
> 
> For now, I can consider _software_ purchases as system upgrades.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/18427306
> 
> 
> Hey you upgrade anyway you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always consider a new purchase an upgrade, be it a movie, game, or even just a cable. It's fun to get any new addition to my system.



I agree. Any new purchase is an upgrade... and it is fun getting new additions.










So, what software did you get?


----------



## prepress

My most recent software upgrades:

_The T.A.M.I. Show_ (DVD; unavailable in any home video format until now. Came with a cool poster, too.)
_Olga Viva, Viva Olga_—Olga Tanon (DVD); merengue concert, anyone?
_The Blind Side_ (BR)
_La Traviata_ (BR; my first opera!)
_Messiah_—performed by the Upper Galilee Choir/Ranaana Symphonette Orchestra
_Jazz Legends:_ Billy Cobham (DVD)
_Tim Conway is Dorf: Superfan Collection_ (DVD; Tim Conway has always been a hoot)


These are all in the last 10 days or so; still waiting on a Doobie Brothers concert from the late 70's. You don't want me to go back further than this. Trust me.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18428553
> 
> 
> My most recent software upgrades:
> 
> _The T.A.M.I. Show_ (DVD; unavailable in any home video format until now. Came with a cool poster, too.)
> _Olga Viva, Viva Olga_—Olga Tanon (DVD); merengue concert, anyone?
> _The Blind Side_ (BR)
> _La Traviata_ (BR; my first opera!)
> _Messiah_—performed by the Upper Galilee Choir/Ranaana Symphonette Orchestra
> _Jazz Legends:_ Billy Cobham (DVD)
> _Tim Conway is Dorf: Superfan Collection_ (DVD; Tim Conway has always been a hoot)
> 
> 
> These are all in the last 10 days or so; still waiting on a Doobie Brothers concert from the late 70's. You don't want me to go back further than this. Trust me.



Those look like great titles, prepress. It sounds like you have quite a collection.







You can never have too much music.


P.S. I'm a Doobie Brothers fan too. Tim Conway cracks me up.


----------



## pcweber111

I love music dvds, it's really entertaining with a good theater system and is the next best thing to being there (minus the drug induced haze lol). I've seen some concert DVDs and BDs that are amazing. The Eagles Hell Freezes Over DTS DVD was one of my first intros to concert DVDs and I was floored at how good it sounds if mixed properly.


----------



## Waboman

Rounding the corner, I happened to look up and caught a glimpse of a furry little tail hopping mighty fast out the door. When I went to investigate, I found an iPad in my basket tonight. I know, I know, I pledged not to buy any more upgrades or gear for my HT. But this isn't technically in the HT category. So technically I didn't break my pledge.







Besides, i'm blaming it on the Easter bunny.










*Note: I couldn't bring myself to remove the protective plastic covering the iPad. Keep that in mind when viewing the pics.


----------



## prepress

Happy Easter to all!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18429847
> 
> 
> Rounding the corner, I happened to look up and caught a glimpse of a furry little tail hopping mighty fast out the door. When I went to investigate, I found an iPad in my basket tonight. I know, I know, I pledged not to buy any more upgrades or gear for my HT. But this isn't technically in the HT category. So technically I didn't break my pledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, i'm blaming it on the Easter bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: I couldn't bring myself to remove the protective plastic covering the iPad. Keep that in mind when viewing the pics.



"Technically" doesn't count. And the fact you'd blame this on a non-existent creature makes it worse.


----------



## prepress

Recently back from church, and remembered that there was _one_ minor hardware addition, an Impact Acoustics S-Video/Digital Audio Selector. This will allow me to attach my LD player audio to both the TV _and_ the stereo, so I can play LDs either way. It will also allow me to use analog outs for sound rather than HDMI on a couple of devices, thereby mitigating/avoiding any dropout issues going through my Duo VP. That's the idea, anyway.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/18429840
> 
> 
> I love music dvds, it's really entertaining with a good theater system and is the next best thing to being there (minus the drug induced haze lol). I've seen some concert DVDs and BDs that are amazing. The Eagles Hell Freezes Over DTS DVD was one of my first intros to concert DVDs and I was floored at how good it sounds if mixed properly.



I agree, The Eagles Hell Freezes Over is an excellent disc. I have the HD DVD version and it just rocks!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18430236
> 
> 
> Happy Easter to all!



A very happy Easter to you, my friend.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18430238
> 
> 
> "Technically" doesn't count. And the fact you'd blame this on a non-existent creature makes it worse.



Ah c'mon, I swear it was the bunny!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18431035
> 
> 
> Recently back from church, and remembered that there was _one_ minor hardware addition, an Impact Acoustics S-Video/Digital Audio Selector. This will allow me to attach my LD player audio to both the TV _and_ the stereo, so I can play LDs either way. It will also allow me to use analog outs for sound rather than HDMI on a couple of devices, thereby mitigating/avoiding any dropout issues going through my Duo VP. That's the idea, anyway.



A-ha! I see you're doing some upgrading too. It's ok, I'll let you blame it on the bunny.


That is too cool you're still playing the LDs. I have a few left myself. Though my player isn't currently hooked up.


----------



## John Megadeth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18433637
> 
> 
> I agree, The Eagles Hell Freezes Over is an excellent disc. I have the HD DVD version and it just rocks!



Do you mean the HD DVD version of the Eagles: Farewell 1 Tour - Live From Melbourne? That's the only Eagles HD DVD I've seen around. I looked for Hell Freezes Over on HD DVD, but only see the DVD version. That would rock if it existed...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18433653
> 
> 
> A-ha! I see you're doing some upgrading too. It's ok, I'll let you blame it on the bunny.
> 
> 
> That is too cool you're still playing the LDs. I have a few left myself. Though my player isn't currently hooked up.



Well, this thing was bought well before Easter so the rabbit has no part, though I confess to not having hooked it up yet. But it would result in playing more LDs, as I wouldn't have to go through the ritual of firing up the whole system (more of a deterrent than you'd think). There's also the issue of making the time.


You, on the other hand, don't have room in your rack for your LD player from what I can see. And if you don't have a lot of LDs there may be no major incentive to make room.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Megadeth* /forum/post/18434365
> 
> 
> Do you mean the HD DVD version of the Eagles: Farewell 1 Tour - Live From Melbourne? That's the only Eagles HD DVD I've seen around. I looked for Hell Freezes Over on HD DVD, but only see the DVD version. That would rock if it existed...



Yeah I think he meant that one. I've listened to that version too and it was excellent.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18434384
> 
> 
> Well, this thing was bought well before Easter so the rabbit has no part, though I confess to not having hooked it up yet. But it would result in playing more LDs, as I wouldn't have to go through the ritual of firing up the whole system (more of a deterrent than you'd think). There's also the issue of making the time.
> 
> 
> You, on the other hand, don't have room in your rack for your LD player from what I can see. And if you don't have a lot of LDs there may be no major incentive to make room.



I do understand the making time issues. It seems the older we get, the less of it we have. *sigh*


If I really wanted to I could find a way to incorporate my LD player into my rack. I can get pretty creative when it comes to making gear fit.







But I only kept a few LDs, and can't remember the last time I watched one. I did keep several different versions of Star Wars and Terminator 2. Most of my Disney CAV discs and a few DTS ones too. Other than that, I sold off most of my collection years ago.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Megadeth* /forum/post/18434365
> 
> 
> Do you mean the HD DVD version of the Eagles: Farewell 1 Tour - Live From Melbourne? That's the only Eagles HD DVD I've seen around. I looked for Hell Freezes Over on HD DVD, but only see the DVD version. That would rock if it existed...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/18435199
> 
> 
> Yeah I think he meant that one. I've listened to that version too and it was excellent.



Oops, my bad.







You guys are exactly right. It's the Farewell Tour - Live From Melbourne I have on HD DVD. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## John Megadeth

Too bad-- I was excited about it! Oh well


----------



## Gelinas

Waboman--nice Pad


the I-pad is pretty cool too....


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Megadeth* /forum/post/18435965
> 
> 
> Too bad-- I was excited about it! Oh well



Yeah, me too. Sorry I got you excited.







Good Eagles story though. I went to see them last summer when they came to town. It was an incredible show. Frey was funny and witty, Walsh was hilarious and Henley was his usual smug and unentertaining self. The audio was absolutely phenomenal. I couldn't believe how tight and clean those guys sounded. Good time.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/18436045
> 
> 
> Waboman--nice Pad
> 
> 
> the I-pad is pretty cool too....













Thanks, Gelinas!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17951968
> 
> *Since we're spending prepress money*, I say he gets a couple of the MBL 9011 mono-blocks. Then of course, if he has those amps, he'll need the 101 X-treme speakers to compliment those smoking hot amps. Oh yeah, we can do it!



I just realized, _this_ must be why I'm poor.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18429819
> 
> 
> Those look like great titles, prepress. It sounds like you have quite a collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can never have too much music.
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm a Doobie Brothers fan too. Tim Conway cracks me up.



Just got the e-mail. The Doobie Bros. DVD shipped today.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18445663
> 
> 
> I just realized, _this_ must be why I'm poor.



Lol. Have you got your 101 X-treme speakers yet?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18457989
> 
> 
> Just got the e-mail. The Doobie Bros. DVD shipped today.



That's great news. I'm looking forward to your thoughts on it.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18459074
> 
> 
> Lol. Have you got your 101 X-treme speakers yet?



No. When did you order them?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18459074
> 
> 
> That's great news. I'm looking forward to your thoughts on it.



Collector's Choice Music, Like Amazon, is too dangerous for me now. But I'll look forward to the disc. It's the Michael McDonald version of the DB, in its prime. It's a 2-DVD set with two shows, from '77 and '79.


How's the iPad working for you?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18460110
> 
> 
> No. When did you order them?



They haven't arrived yet?













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Collector's Choice Music, Like Amazon, is too dangerous for me now. But I'll look forward to the disc. It's the Michael McDonald version of the DB, in its prime. It's a 2-DVD set with two shows, from '77 and '79.
> 
> 
> How's the iPad working for you?



Have you got your Doobies DVD?


To be honest, I returned the iPad.


----------



## Waboman

I picked up a couple of classic 80's LPs today. These are brand new and pressed on 180g, audiophile vinyl. The ol' vintage system will be rockin' tonight!


----------



## pcweber111

Nice pick up.










Let us know what your impressions are.


----------



## Gelinas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18475125
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I returned the iPad.



What lead to this decision? I know it's kind of a love it or hate piece or technology, but your personal impressions would be appreciated as my father in law is currently debating getting one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18475146
> 
> 
> I picked up a couple of classic 80's LPs today. These are brand new and pressed on 180g, audiophile vinyl. The ol' vintage system will be rockin' tonight!



Nice pick-ups, I've got a sweet spot for appetite for destruction. I know it's a bit older, but I've always loved Iron Maiden's The Number of the Beast as well.


----------



## pcweber111

Well, if he's anything like me the excitement wears off and you realize that it really serves no purpose other than being a giant ipod. If that's what you want then cool. I just don't see the long term viability of the device. Just my .02 though.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18475125
> 
> 
> They haven't arrived yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got your Doobies DVD?
> 
> 
> To be honest, I returned the iPad.



The DVD hasn't arrived yet, no. It will usually take a week or so once things ship from CCM. I'd start to look for it near week's end, though.


So the iPad didn't work out. Sorry to hear, but then did you really need it? As cool a gadget as it appears to be, it doesn't seem to have any real value other than being cool. I'm a big fan of Apple computers, but haven't taken the plunge on any of their other stuff.


Now, music is _much_ more necessary.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/18475887
> 
> 
> What lead to this decision? I know it's kind of a love it or hate piece or technology, but your personal impressions would be appreciated as my father in law is currently debating getting one.



See below.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice pick-ups, I've got a sweet spot for appetite for destruction. I know it's a bit older, but I've always loved Iron Maiden's The Number of the Beast as well.



Appetite, for me, is one of the top 5 (maybe higher) albums of the last 3 decades. Both Number Of The Beast and Piece Of Mind are classic metal albums. I remember buying them in the 80's on vinyl and admiring the art work. Eddie rocks!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/18477338
> 
> 
> Well, if he's anything like me the excitement wears off and you realize that it really serves no purpose other than being a giant ipod. If that's what you want then cool. I just don't see the long term viability of the device. Just my .02 though.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18479092
> 
> 
> The DVD hasn't arrived yet, no. It will usually take a week or so once things ship from CCM. I'd start to look for it near week's end, though.
> 
> 
> So the iPad didn't work out. Sorry to hear, but then did you really need it? As cool a gadget as it appears to be, it doesn't seem to have any real value other than being cool. I'm a big fan of Apple computers, but haven't taken the plunge on any of their other stuff.
> 
> 
> Now, music is _much_ more necessary.




PC, you hit the nail on the head. Exactly. It is a slick gadget. No question. But what did I need it for? I don't use it for reading, preferring the old fashioned way of books and newspapers.







All I was doing was surfing the net. And the "coolness" factor wore off fast. My kids were disappointed to see it go, as they liked playing games on it. To answer prepress, no I didn't need it at all. It's the gadget geek in me that had to have it.


----------



## pcweber111

I'm the same way. I was that way with my PSP. It was a cool gadget that could multitask yet it didn't do anything specifically well. It had a low resolution screen so movies didn't really look good on it. It had the annoying UMD so games had long load times. Nintendo definitely nailed it with the DS. The PSP also is a weak music player and the web browser sucks. Saying that, it was pretty cool to mess around with older games in emulation but that's not my cup of tea so the two that I've had were bought, played around with for awhile, and sold. I just can't get myself to actually want to own one for any amount of time. The DS does games perfectly for my needs and frankly if I want everything else the PSP does I can get a netbook. I definitely know where you're coming from.


----------



## prepress

The iPad does have some usefulness in an HT setup, but even there, isn't _necessary_. The "gadget geek" appears to be dangerous, and an eye must be kept on him;







perhaps this is the beginning of that realization. I have the "luxury" of limited funds and an uncertain job situation, so I have some immunity in the battle (though the limited funds in itself doesn't stop an upgrade; you work with it). Waboman, the setup you have now is a very good one, and should provide years of enjoyment. If a useful upgrade comes along, consider it. If not, know that your system is killer as is.


I bought a breadmaking machine several years ago, and can count on one hand the times I've used it. I have an ice cream maker that hasn't gotten work in about 6 years. Some of that is schedule/lifestyle changes (not all voluntary), but some of it is "moving on," whether it's my circumstances or me. Maybe I'll return to those items, who knows? But I doubt you'll return to the iPad, and for good reason.


----------



## Bunga99

Well, its official - I dont know you but I hate you!


Just Kidden, AWESOME system man!!

Love it even if I'm green with Envy


----------



## hikarate

Waboman is too cool to hate. If you need to hate someone, focus on Michael Dorn!


----------



## pcweber111

lol


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18486679
> 
> 
> The iPad does have some usefulness in an HT setup, but even there, isn't _necessary_. The "gadget geek" appears to be dangerous, and an eye must be kept on him;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps this is the beginning of that realization. I have the "luxury" of limited funds and an uncertain job situation, so I have some immunity in the battle (though the limited funds in itself doesn't stop an upgrade; you work with it). Waboman, the setup you have now is a very good one, and should provide years of enjoyment. If a useful upgrade comes along, consider it. If not, know that your system is killer as is.
> 
> 
> I bought a breadmaking machine several years ago, and can count on one hand the times I've used it. I have an ice cream maker that hasn't gotten work in about 6 years. Some of that is schedule/lifestyle changes (not all voluntary), but some of it is "moving on," whether it's my circumstances or me. Maybe I'll return to those items, who knows? But I doubt you'll return to the iPad, and for good reason.



Hehe, yes, the gadget geek is a formidable, and dangerous foe. Fortunately, or unfortunately (depending on how you look at it) the Mrs keeps a close eye on the GG.










And like I said before, I've thrown in the HT towel and surrendered.










P.S. Lol. Years ago, the wife just had to have a breadmaker. So we bought one. Like you, it was used just a handful of times, now it sits in the cupboard collecting dust. Ha! Good purchase sweetie.







Remember that when it comes time to upgrade the speakers.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/18495664
> 
> 
> Well, its official - I dont know you but I hate you!
> 
> 
> Just Kidden, AWESOME system man!!
> 
> Love it even if I'm green with Envy



Hi Bunga99. Thanks for the kind words... I think.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/18496075
> 
> 
> Waboman is too cool to hate. If you need to hate someone, focus on Michael Dorn!



Haha. Thanks, hikarate.










Yeah, what's up with Dorn not signing my picture?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18475125
> 
> 
> They haven't arrived yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got your Doobies DVD?
> 
> 
> To be honest, I returned the iPad.



The Doobies DVD came todayand the case is broken.










When I return from the gym I'll call Collector's Choice Music and see what happens. I have enough collector's blood in me that a broken/cracked case won't do.


----------



## prepress

Waboman,


New Doobies DVD set arrived yesterday, and the case is good. We'll hope the discs are too.


I think you actually haven't bought anything new hardware-wise. Good for you! Your wallet will no doubt appreciate that. Now, how are you enjoying your system? The lack of obsession (along with the attendant distraction) over the latest gear can allow you to spend quality time with the system you have and appreciate it more, at least enough to avoid the upgrade virus for a while.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18662095
> 
> 
> Waboman,
> 
> 
> New Doobies DVD set arrived yesterday, and the case is good. We'll hope the discs are too.
> 
> 
> I think you actually haven't bought anything new hardware-wise. Good for you! Your wallet will no doubt appreciate that. Now, how are you enjoying your system? The lack of obsession (along with the attendant distraction) over the latest gear can allow you to spend quality time with the system you have and appreciate it more, at least enough to avoid the upgrade virus for a while.



Hi prepress.


Congrats on the new Doobies DVD, and with an unbroken case too.







Let me know how it is. As a matter of fact, I was spinning some Doobies on vinyl this afternoon.


Nope, like I said, I'm done buying for quite some time now. In fact, I even canceled my pre-order of Alice In Wonderland on BD. I'm gonna go the renting route for awhile. I am enjoying some quality time in the ol' HT. However, it's not with movies.







All my tv shows are either ending their seasons or are ending altogether (24 and Lost most notably). I've had the same 3 movies from Netflix just collecting dust for far too long. I will have to watch them this weekend.


Enough about me. Do tell about your amp quest.


----------



## pcweber111

Not gonna buy Alice? Oh come on man, you can do it!


----------



## prepress

I've played one of the Doobies discs, though on the inexpensive setup at work, and the preliminary verdict is mixed.


Disc 2 (the one I played) is from a _Soundstage!_ on PBS in 1979. The song selection is good, but there are those mini-interview/comments intercut throughout. In fact, _Long Train Running_ is barely heard. I'd prefer a straight concert, or at least songs uninterrupted by interview clips. That said, the performances are good, and there are 13 songs. Disc one has 13 songs too, and some overlap. I'll look forward to playng it. I'm inspired to go get _Tolouse Street_ on vinyl, 180-gram if I can find it. Music Direct may have it.


On the amps, the plan is now to either keep my current B&Ks for now, or, if the job situation stabilizes (more layoffs are coming), I'll probably call Odyssey and see about some Stratos monos, maybe even (gasp) _two_ pair for bi-amping.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/18666587
> 
> 
> Not gonna buy Alice? Oh come on man, you can do it!



Hehe. You can do it!







I used to be a sucker for this crap. Now I'm just gonna rent.


P.S. I did pre-order Super Mario Galaxy 2.







That's a must have.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18668757
> 
> 
> I've played one of the Doobies discs, though on the inexpensive setup at work, and the preliminary verdict is mixed.
> 
> 
> Disc 2 (the one I played) is from a _Soundstage!_ on PBS in 1979. The song selection is good, but there are those mini-interview/comments intercut throughout. In fact, _Long Train Running_ is barely heard. I'd prefer a straight concert, or at least songs uninterrupted by interview clips. That said, the performances are good, and there are 13 songs. Disc one has 13 songs too, and some overlap. I'll look forward to playng it. I'm inspired to go get _Tolouse Street_ on vinyl, 180-gram if I can find it. Music Direct may have it.
> 
> 
> On the amps, the plan is now to either keep my current B&Ks for now, or, if the job situation stabilizes (more layoffs are coming), I'll probably call Odyssey and see about some Stratos monos, maybe even (gasp) _two_ pair for bi-amping.



I hate when they interrupt the musical performances with interviews. Drives me nuts. I just want the concert uninterrupted. Save all the foo-foo and interviews for _after_ the performance.


I have the Mobile Fidelity SACD of Toulouse Street. I recommend it. However, the 180g vinyl will be cool too.










I completely understand your dilemma. Your B&Ks are working fine, but you long for the Stratos monos (Bi-amping is cool). Tough choices, my friend. The care-free, wild Wabo would say get the Stratos monos.







But the new & improved Wabo says take a step back and enjoy your awesome setup. See how the job situation plays out. The Stratos aren't going anywhere. Wow! Did I say that?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18670816
> 
> 
> Hehe. You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a sucker for this crap. Now I'm just gonna rent.
> 
> 
> P.S. I did pre-order Super Mario Galaxy 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a must have.



Mario appears to have lost a step. Change his diet when he gets there.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18670890
> 
> 
> I hate when they interrupt the musical performances with interviews. Drives me nuts. I just want the concert uninterrupted. Save all the foo-foo and interviews for _after_ the performance.
> 
> 
> I have the Mobile Fidelity SACD of Toulouse Street. I recommend it. However, the 180g vinyl will be cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely understand your dilemma. Your B&Ks are working fine, but you long for the Stratos monos (Bi-amping is cool). Tough choices, my friend. The care-free, wild Wabo would say get the Stratos monos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the new & improved Wabo says take a step back and enjoy your awesome setup. See how the job situation plays out. The Stratos aren't going anywhere. Wow! Did I say that?



Well...one pair of the B&Ks was a demo pair and now and then a rocker switch sticks (the switches were replaced once before for this reason; one actually stuck in place, prompting the repair). But yes, they work otherwise. As for sound, I think (audiophile enters here) my "complaint" is that some recordings sound a bit harsh, not necessarily the amps' fault, but they may contribute. A more refined amp such as the Stratos should smooth things out a bit, plus more detail as I've heard. The Extremes use some of the same parts that the Parasound JC 1s use. But on video sources, no complaint about harsh anything. Smooth, clean, rich, if the source is that way.


The other issue is the room, since the soundstage is pretty flat, though nice and wide. Because of the room's construction the system sits on the long wall and fires across the short dimension, giving the image less room. My ears are about 9.5' from the plane of the speakers, and the rear wall is immediately behind me. And my bookcases may be diffusing things a bit, as they sit on the side walls; being bipolars, my Mirages like reflective surfaces on the sides and rear. I have some modest acoustic treatment to put up behind my seat and will see if that helps any.


You have space in that HT room. Your system can breathe, and you have great equipment to boot. I'm sure it's fun to listen to. As for the two channel setup, is that a large room? I don't remember.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18670816
> 
> 
> Hehe. You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a sucker for this crap. Now I'm just gonna rent.
> 
> 
> P.S. I did pre-order Super Mario Galaxy 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a must have.



he he







were getting super mario galaxy 2. With the first one it started with my daughter playing it then I took over and I was hooked. I will come home from work and straight me and the little one will play super mario galaxy. Bowser didnt know what hit him when I took over. Buwhahahah!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18671760
> 
> 
> Well...one pair of the B&Ks was a demo pair and now and then a rocker switch sticks (the switches were replaced once before for this reason; one actually stuck in place, prompting the repair). But yes, they work otherwise. As for sound, I think (audiophile enters here) my "complaint" is that some recordings sound a bit harsh, not necessarily the amps' fault, but they may contribute. A more refined amp such as the Stratos should smooth things out a bit, plus more detail as I've heard. The Extremes use some of the same parts that the Parasound JC 1s use. But on video sources, no complaint about harsh anything. Smooth, clean, rich, if the source is that way.
> 
> 
> The other issue is the room, since the soundstage is pretty flat, though nice and wide. Because of the room's construction the system sits on the long wall and fires across the short dimension, giving the image less room. My ears are about 9.5' from the plane of the speakers, and the rear wall is immediately behind me. And my bookcases may be diffusing things a bit, as they sit on the side walls; being bipolars, my Mirages like reflective surfaces on the sides and rear. I have some modest acoustic treatment to put up behind my seat and will see if that helps any.
> 
> 
> You have space in that HT room. Your system can breathe, and you have great equipment to boot. I'm sure it's fun to listen to. As for the two channel setup, is that a large room? I don't remember.



Yeah, one thing I'd like more of are room treatments. I have a few ideas, but nothing I will implement in the short term. My room is actually pretty good for 2-channel music. For HT I use the Audyssey room correction. However, for 2-channel I'm still a purist, and don't like any type of eq applied to my music.


I've actually jumped onto the streaming bandwagon (kicking & screaming







) and have been doing a lot of that lately. I rip the music with Apple Lossless and have an Airport Express connected optically to my McIntosh MCD500, so I can utilize it's DACs. I have the MCD500 connected via XLRs to my AVP. I use my iPhone as a remote and it actually sounds damn good. CD quality good? Nope, but the convenience is sooo nice.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18671742
> 
> 
> Mario appears to have lost a step. Change his diet when he gets there.



Our favorite plumber has been hitting the Olive Garden all you can eat pasta a bit too much.

























> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18672342
> 
> 
> he he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were getting super mario galaxy 2. With the first one it started with my daughter playing it then I took over and I was hooked. I will come home from work and straight me and the little one will play super mario galaxy. Bowser didnt know what hit him when I took over. Buwhahahah!



Haha. I can just see ol' Franco unleashing the smack-down on poor, unsuspecting Bowser! The thunder from down under! Bwahahaha!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18677886
> 
> 
> Our favorite plumber has been hitting the Olive Garden all you can eat pasta a bit too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. I can just see ol' Franco unleashing the smack-down on poor, unsuspecting Bowser! The thunder from down under! Bwahahaha!!



I tell you there were some hard bits. But we passed them. I made sure Mario got his girl at the end.


----------



## homank76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18499181
> 
> 
> Remember that when it comes time to upgrade the speakers.



What better speakers would you upgrade to?


----------



## ivanpino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18677837
> 
> 
> Yeah, one thing I'd like more of are room treatments. I have a few ideas, but nothing I will implement in the short term. My room is actually pretty good for 2-channel music. For HT I use the Audyssey room correction. However, for 2-channel I'm still a purist.




First, let me say you have a great looking HT. I just thought why you don't want to use audyssey for your 2 channel listening. Not having any room treatments and not using audyssey makes your whole room an eq. Audyssey can only help not make worse. I hope this helps. thanks



Ivan


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *invers* /forum/post/18711110
> 
> 
> wow wow wow!!!!



Thank you, thank you, thank you.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homank76* /forum/post/18711191
> 
> 
> What better speakers would you upgrade to?



No plans to upgrade. I've had my speakers for awhile now, and every so often I like to think "what if..."



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ivanpino* /forum/post/18714208
> 
> 
> First, let me say you have a great looking HT. I just thought why you don't want to use audyssey for your 2 channel listening. Not having any room treatments and not using audyssey makes your whole room an eq. Audyssey can only help not make worse. I hope this helps. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan



Hi Ivan.


Thanks. I hear ya. I've had a few people tell me they swear by Audyssey for 2-channel. It may be time for this old dog to try it out. Can't hurt.


P.S. I actually do have two room treatments.


----------



## Waboman

For those interested, here's a ​ VU meter[/URL] app for the iPhone/iTouch. The meter bounces along to your playlist. It's pretty cool and it's free.










Get yourself two iPhones or two iTouches and you'll have a pair of mono-blocks.


----------



## ivanpino




Waboman said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ivan.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I hear ya. I've had a few people tell me they swear by Audyssey for 2-channel. It may be time for this old dog to try it out. Can't hurt.
> 
> 
> P.S. I actually do have two room treatments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> It would be intresting to find out what you think. Like I said I don't think it can make it sound worst. Give it a try for a while, so you can adjust to it. Thanks for taking my advise. Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18670890
> 
> 
> I hate when they interrupt the musical performances with interviews. Drives me nuts. I just want the concert uninterrupted. Save all the foo-foo and interviews for _after_ the performance.
> 
> 
> I have the Mobile Fidelity SACD of Toulouse Street. I recommend it. However, the 180g vinyl will be cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely understand your dilemma. Your B&Ks are working fine, but you long for the Stratos monos (Bi-amping is cool). Tough choices, my friend. The care-free, wild Wabo would say get the Stratos monos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the new & improved Wabo says take a step back and enjoy your awesome setup. See how the job situation plays out. The Stratos aren't going anywhere. Wow! Did I say that?



This is interesting.


The old Waboman would have said "get the amps"; the new one advises caution. Well, there's another twist to the story.


While things are still a bit uncertain at work, it does seem a bit more stable for now. I was going to replace my VPI PLC with the newer (and supposedly better) SDS, since the PLC quit a couple of months back. But just as I was getting ready to actually make the move, something said try the PLC. So I just did, and it's working! I'm not sure what happened, but the PLC's going back into the system and the SDS is out of the picture, unless the PLC shows problems again.


And unless the B&Ks give me trouble, I'm planning to hang on to them until fall, at least. The upgrade jones just isn't that strong now, but I still have my eye on the Odysseys if the B&Ks falter. And it doesn't have to be _both_ pair; having one fail will prompt a change, finances permitting.


By the way, aren't you glad your "gadget geek" is quiet? How much better does the system sound now that he's left?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18766874
> 
> 
> This is interesting.
> 
> 
> The old Waboman would have said "get the amps"; the new one advises caution. Well, there's another twist to the story.
> 
> 
> While things are still a bit uncertain at work, it does seem a bit more stable for now. I was going to replace my VPI PLC with the newer (and supposedly better) SDS, since the PLC quit a couple of months back. But just as I was getting ready to actually make the move, something said try the PLC. So I just did, and it's working! I'm not sure what happened, but the PLC's going back into the system and the SDS is out of the picture, unless the PLC shows problems again.
> 
> 
> And unless the B&Ks give me trouble, I'm planning to hang on to them until fall, at least. The upgrade jones just isn't that strong now, but I still have my eye on the Odysseys if the B&Ks falter. And it doesn't have to be _both_ pair; having one fail will prompt a change, finances permitting.
> 
> 
> By the way, aren't you glad your "gadget geek" is quiet? How much better does the system sound now that he's left?



Hi Prepress.


Good to hear your PLC is still going strong. I think it was just testing your love for it.










I hear ya on the upgrade Jones. As long as your B&Ks are still rockin' no sense in replacing them... at least until fall.










My gadget geek got the better of me today, and I went down to my local AT&T store and pre-ordered the new iPhone 4G.














*Sigh*, it was a week moment for me. I can already hear the Mrs yelling, "what's wrong with your







3GS iPhone!?!?" "But honey" I will say, "it's so 2009."


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18783203
> 
> 
> Hi Prepress.
> 
> 
> Good to hear your PLC is still going strong. I think it was just testing your love for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya on the upgrade Jones. As long as your B&Ks are still rockin' no sense in replacing them... at least until fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gadget geek got the better of me today, and I went down to my local AT&T store and pre-ordered the new iPhone 4G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sigh*, it was a week moment for me. I can already hear the Mrs yelling, "what's wrong with your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3GS iPhone!?!?" "But honey" I will say, "it's so 2009."



3G iPhones can be had for $99 now, you know. If the 4G will do something important better than the phone you have, then it's an upgrade. If I get a cell phone, I can make a case for "gadget geek" since I don't consider having one a necessity.


By the way, I was on Amazon the other day and ran across _Takin' it to the Streets_ and _Toulouse Street_ on CD for a ridiculously low price, so I pounced. Also a 3-DVD set featuring Dolly Parton, Loretta Lynn and Patsy Cline called _Queens of Country_ went into the cart, as did a pre-order of a new animated Batman Blu-ray. So the gadget geek's software division is still active, if a bit restrained of late. Not that I have anyplace to put the new aquisitions when they arrive.


----------



## prepress

Well, the VPI PLC quit working again. It's SDS time, and this guarantees no amp moves for a while unless there's a malfunction.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18783854
> 
> 
> 3G iPhones can be had for $99 now, you know. If the 4G will do something important better than the phone you have, then it's an upgrade. If I get a cell phone, I can make a case for "gadget geek" since I don't consider having one a necessity.
> 
> 
> By the way, I was on Amazon the other day and ran across _Takin' it to the Streets_ and _Toulouse Street_ on CD for a ridiculously low price, so I pounced. Also a 3-DVD set featuring Dolly Parton, Loretta Lynn and Patsy Cline called _Queens of Country_ went into the cart, as did a pre-order of a new animated Batman Blu-ray. So the gadget geek's software division is still active, if a bit restrained of late. Not that I have anyplace to put the new aquisitions when they arrive.



Hi prepress.


Yes, the 8GB iPhone can be had for $99. Not a bad deal. However, I currently have the 32GB 3GS and will be staying with the 32GB version when I get the new iPhone 4G on release day, this Thursday. I can't wait.










I hear ya, my friend. Amazon is a dangerous site.







I was browsing it the other day and ended up pre-ordering four blu-rays!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18808243
> 
> 
> Well, the VPI PLC quit working again. It's SDS time, and this guarantees no amp moves for a while unless there's a malfunction.



That's too bad. I guess it was always meant to be the SDS in the end. When does it arrive?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18808871
> 
> 
> Hi prepress.
> 
> 
> Yes, the 8GB iPhone can be had for $99. Not a bad deal. However, I currently have the 32GB 3GS and will be staying with the 32GB version when I get the new iPhone 4G on release day, this Thursday. I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya, my friend. Amazon is a dangerous site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was browsing it the other day and ended up pre-ordering four blu-rays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad. I guess it was always meant to be the SDS in the end. When does it arrive?



I haven't ordered it yet, as the PLC episode was just last night. I decided to go to a B&M store rather than online, which is more hassle but better for tax purposes. I'll go to Lyric Hi-Fi here in NY, where I got my Mac 301. There goes the rest of my tax refund.


----------



## Waboman

I've been waiting for FedEx to deliver my new toy all morning. It finally arrived. The new iPhone 4G. Oh yeah, it's party time.


----------



## prepress

Is there any thought of using it in conjunction with the HT?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18821628
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for FedEx to deliver my new toy all morning. It finally arrived. The new iPhone 4G. Oh yeah, it's party time.



Let us know what you think Waboman


----------



## prepress

I went to the store to check out and order the VPI SDS. While there I took a quick look at your Mac 501s. The demo pair can be had for 20% off MSRP. I'm actually thinking about it.










It'll likely wear off in a few days. I trust. If not, I'll have more questions for you.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18823700
> 
> 
> Is there any thought of using it in conjunction with the HT?



I use the 'Remote' app to control all my songs in iTunes. I use the DAC's in the MCD500. Sounds darn good and it's soooo freakin' convenient.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18824068
> 
> 
> Let us know what you think Waboman



Franin, it's da shizzle. Word.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18829283
> 
> 
> I went to the store to check out and order the VPI SDS. While there I took a quick look at your Mac 501s. The demo pair can be had for 20% off MSRP. I'm actually thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll likely wear off in a few days. I trust. If not, I'll have more questions for you.



Alright, prepress! A new SDS and a couple o' Mac monoblocks. Now we're talking! Go big or go home.










There'll be no wearing off in a few days. Remember what Jessica says...


----------



## prepress

The "old" Waboman is back. _That_ didn't last long.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18821628
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for FedEx to deliver my new toy all morning. It finally arrived. The new iPhone 4G. Oh yeah, it's party time.





prepress, Franin, Wabo and everyone else, how y'all doing?


LOL, I saw the huge line in front of the iphone store at our local mall and I immediately thought of Wabo, I was sure he'd find a way to be among the first to get one of these delivered to his house without having to wait in a long ass line...


Well done my friend!!


prepress, you are getting closer...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> prepress, Franin, Wabo and everyone else, how y'all doing?
> 
> 
> LOL, I saw the huge line in front of the iphone store at our local mall and I immediately thought of Wabo, I was sure he'd find a way to be among the first to get one of these delivered to his house without having to wait in a long ass line...
> 
> 
> Well done my friend!!
> 
> 
> prepress, you are getting closer...



Hey ddgtr doing great how are you?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The "old" Waboman is back. That didn't last long.



All hail king Waboman.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18832075
> 
> 
> The "old" Waboman is back. _That_ didn't last long.



Just when I think I'm out, Darth Franin pulls me back in.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18833018
> 
> 
> prepress, Franin, Wabo and everyone else, how y'all doing?
> 
> 
> LOL, I saw the huge line in front of the iphone store at our local mall and I immediately thought of Wabo, I was sure he'd find a way to be among the first to get one of these delivered to his house without having to wait in a long ass line...
> 
> 
> Well done my friend!!
> 
> 
> prepress, you are getting closer...



Good to hear from you, dd.







I saw those long lines on the news. Not being a fan of long ass lines, I figure why not chill at home and let the 4G to come to me.


Say, how goes your new HT build? Getting closer to "opening" day? I'm saving some bourbon to toast it's completion with you.


P.S. I believe prepress is getting closer. Darth Franin is workin' the Force on him.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18834757
> 
> 
> All hail king Waboman.



Lol. Don't make me bust out the boomstick.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18836792
> 
> 
> Good to hear from you, dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw those long lines on the news. Not being a fan of long ass lines, I figure why not chill at home and let the 4G to come to me.
> 
> 
> Say, how goes your new HT build? Getting closer to "opening" day? I'm saving some bourbon to toast it's completion with you.
> 
> 
> P.S. I believe prepress is getting closer. Darth Franin is workin' the Force on him.




Checking in for my weekly dose of JA...


LOL, The Force is strong with Darth Franin...


Opening day is really close. I am now working on room treatments, but have encountered some problems with flutter echoes in the higher area of the room. I need to get some diffusers above my absorption panels. Also upgrading my amp, I'm getting the x350.5 from Pass. Around July 8 I'm taking a 2 hour drive to go audition it vs. XA.5 class A monos... Stay tuned.


LD hasn't checked in in a while now, he must still be working on his room. These things take 3 times longer than one would think...


Cheers!!


----------



## prepress

"Darth Franin" has no power over me except I let him have it. It's the same with "Gadget Geek." This is true for everybody.







I'm actually in more danger from the GG's _software_ division; 3 more DVD titles on the way from Amazon: Rory Block, Santana, and Duke Robillard. Also stuff from Rediscover Music: The Rooftop Singers (CD) and Mel Tormé (DVD), plus a couple of DVD comps featuring guitar players.


I ordered the SDS Saturday. The store will call when they have it in, and I'll either go get it or have them ship it to me. Could I get along without it? Technically, yes. But I prefer the convenience and control it offers me and my VPI 'table. And it's legit because I'm replacing a failed component (the PLC).


So there.


----------



## prepress

I'm curious. What was the reason you chose Wireworld over other speaker cable brands? And which others (if any) did you try?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18833018
> 
> 
> prepress, Franin, Wabo and everyone else, how y'all doing?
> 
> 
> LOL, I saw the huge line in front of the iphone store at our local mall and I immediately thought of Wabo, I was sure he'd find a way to be among the first to get one of these delivered to his house without having to wait in a long ass line...
> 
> 
> Well done my friend!!
> 
> 
> prepress, you are getting closer...



I am well, and trust you are too. The current heat wave isn't helping, though. The power grid here in NYC is working hard, I'm sure.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18838311
> 
> 
> Checking in for my weekly dose of JA...
> 
> 
> LOL, The Force is strong with Darth Franin...
> 
> 
> Opening day is really close. I am now working on room treatments, but have encountered some problems with flutter echoes in the higher area of the room. I need to get some diffusers above my absorption panels. Also upgrading my amp, I'm getting the x350.5 from Pass. Around July 8 I'm taking a 2 hour drive to go audition it vs. XA.5 class A monos... Stay tuned.
> 
> 
> LD hasn't checked in in a while now, he must still be working on his room. These things take 3 times longer than one would think...
> 
> 
> Cheers!!



Sounds like your new theater room is really coming together. Congrats on your amp upgrade.







Very nice! July 8th is right around the corner, road trip! I look forward to your thoughts.


It has been awhile since we've heard from LD. He probably has the A/C cranked, sipping lemonade and enjoying his HT.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18839549
> 
> 
> "Darth Franin" has no power over me except I let him have it. It's the same with "Gadget Geek." This is true for everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually in more danger from the GG's _software_ division; 3 more DVD titles on the way from Amazon: Rory Block, Santana, and Duke Robillard. Also stuff from Rediscover Music: The Rooftop Singers (CD) and Mel Tormé (DVD), plus a couple of DVD comps featuring guitar players.
> 
> 
> I ordered the SDS Saturday. The store will call when they have it in, and I'll either go get it or have them ship it to me. Could I get along without it? Technically, yes. But I prefer the convenience and control it offers me and my VPI 'table. And it's legit because I'm replacing a failed component (the PLC).
> 
> 
> So there.



Some nice purchases there, prepress. One can never have too much software.










Any ETA on your SDS?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18872309
> 
> 
> I'm curious. What was the reason you chose Wireworld over other speaker cable brands? And which others (if any) did you try?



It basically came down to a sweet deal on the Wireworld cables. With that said, I'm not sure I would spend that amount on cables again, regardless of the manufacturer or deal.


Perhaps I need to take Bluto's advice. Afterall, he is pre-med.


----------



## prepress

I haven't heard from the store yet on the SDS. I understand VPI can be a bit quirky; I was also amazed to hear that it's a small operation. If I don't hear anything by tomorrow, I may call.


As for cables, I use Kimber 8TC, which is great and not that expensive (MSRP of $640 for two 6-ft. pair with bananas). Wireworld is supposed to be good, though I've never heard it. David Salz seems like a nice guy, though, and it's good you got a deal on the cables, as I imagine they're more expensive than mine (I can't see you going for WW's lower-end stuff with the 501s).


And as for Bluto's advice, that's why going to the doctor is a last resort for some







. In fact, if you spent too much, perhaps it's because you listened to Bluto (also see Ephesians 5:18)







?


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Hey Wabo,


Wanted to check in and say Hi, also let ya know I pulled the trigger on another pair of 501s for my 2 channel setup this time...woohoo, can't wait!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Wabo,
> 
> 
> Wanted to check in and say Hi, also let ya know I pulled the trigger on another pair of 501s for my 2 channel setup this time...woohoo, can't wait!



Congrats mike on your purchase!!


----------



## prepress

Waboman, I don't think I ever asked this so I will now. Do the 501s run hot in your setup? That would be important for me to know, since I still have (however faint) the idea of possibly going for the demo pair at the local dealer.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18877705
> 
> 
> I haven't heard from the store yet on the SDS. I understand VPI can be a bit quirky; I was also amazed to hear that it's a small operation. If I don't hear anything by tomorrow, I may call.
> 
> 
> As for cables, I use Kimber 8TC, which is great and not that expensive (MSRP of $640 for two 6-ft. pair with bananas). Wireworld is supposed to be good, though I've never heard it. David Salz seems like a nice guy, though, and it's good you got a deal on the cables, as I imagine they're more expensive than mine (I can't see you going for WW's lower-end stuff with the 501s).
> 
> 
> And as for Bluto's advice, that's why going to the doctor is a last resort for some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In fact, if you spent too much, perhaps it's because you listened to Bluto (also see Ephesians 5:18)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Here's hoping you get your SDS sooner, rather than later.


Lol. I think it's because of Bluto's advice I spent as much as I did.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18882277
> 
> 
> Waboman, I don't think I ever asked this so I will now. Do the 501s run hot in your setup? That would be important for me to know, since I still have (however faint) the idea of possibly going for the demo pair at the local dealer.



The 501's run incredibly cool. No matter how much I crank it, the amps stay cool. Quite a contrast to the Krell class A amps they replaced. You could literally burn your hand after a quality listening session with the Krells.










I think a pair of 501's in the prepress household is a wonderful idea. If you need any help, just take Bluto's advice.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18878888
> 
> 
> Hey Wabo,
> 
> 
> Wanted to check in and say Hi, also let ya know I pulled the trigger on another pair of 501s for my 2 channel setup this time...woohoo, can't wait!



Hi KC,


That's a fantastic 2-channel system you're putting together. I can't wait to see some pics! Wow! Another set of 501's!! Way cool, amigo. I think you're gonna take the "big shooter" title away from Franin.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18883502
> 
> 
> The 501's run incredibly cool. No matter how much I crank it, the amps stay cool. Quite a contrast to the Krell class A amps they replaced. You could literally burn your hand after a quality listening session with the Krells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a pair of 501's in the prepress household is a wonderful idea. If you need any help, just take *Bluto's advice*.



If I went there, it would be due to depression after seeing what the 501s did to my bank account







.


For less money I could get two pair of Odyssey Stratos Extremes. Or those refurb JC 1s. Or _four_ pair of Emotiva XPA-1s (yes, they've slipped back into the mix). It's like the cell phone thing: Part of me wants to make a move, but I lack a compelling reason. Of these amps, only the Stratos requires no additional purchases or system reconfigs, a strong point in their favor.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi KC,
> 
> 
> That's a fantastic 2-channel system you're putting together. I can't wait to see some pics! Wow! Another set of 501's!! Way cool, amigo. I think you're gonna take the "big shooter" title away from Franin.



Big shooter!! I did not even know I had the title. Far from it. You folks are the big shooters I'm just a battler making ends meet.


Waboman is definitely the man who will have this title. With the gear he has I'm surprised they haven't done a write up of his home theatre room.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18883934
> 
> 
> Big shooter!! I did not even know I had the title. Far from it. You folks are the big shooters I'm just a battler making ends meet.
> 
> 
> Waboman is definitely the man who will have this title. With the gear he has I'm surprised they haven't done a write up of his home theatre room.



I would think that Cnet.com should do an entire running narrative of Waboman for all of the gadgets he has scored. Or maybe he's just planning for the future on a museum of electronics that were available back in the last and present century.


----------



## Franin

Waboman also should have a booth in Cedia.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18885842
> 
> 
> Waboman also should have a booth in Cedia.



Whereas I would have to buy a ticket.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18884847
> 
> 
> I would think that Cnet.com should do an entire running narrative of Waboman for all of the gadgets he has scored. Or maybe he's just planning for the future on a museum of electronics that were available back in the last and present century.



Hehe. I do have a lot of junk. I'm sure we all do. As we get older and move thru life, it's amazing the stuff that one accumulates. Nothing museum quality, I assure you.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18885842
> 
> 
> Waboman also should have a booth in Cedia.



Easy now, Mr. 5 blu-ray players!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18886467
> 
> 
> Whereas I would have to buy a ticket.



Lol. Only to Franin's booth, that's where all the cool kids will be hangin' out.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18887641
> 
> 
> Lol. Only to Franin's booth, that's where all the cool kids will be hangin' out.



How many BD players do _you_ have, then? Maybe Franin will let you open a franchise.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> How many BD players do you have, then? Maybe Franin will let you open a franchise.



Two.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18887948
> 
> 
> Two.



Ah, our systems are equal in that, at least. Mine are in the same system, though connected differently.


But equal only in that. Your system has outstanding equipment and must sound great. I know it's an HT, but I still think in terms of stereo and music (it's ingrained). Maybe this was asked before, but what are the specs on those Martin Logans? Recommended power, sensitivity in particular.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18889951
> 
> 
> Ah, our systems are equal in that, at least. Mine are in the same system, though connected differently.
> 
> 
> But equal only in that. Your system has outstanding equipment and must sound great. I know it's an HT, but I still think in terms of stereo and music (it's ingrained). Maybe this was asked before, but what are the specs on those Martin Logans? Recommended power, sensitivity in particular.



You have a wonderful system. Don't sell yourself short. Both my BD players are low to middle end. Nothing fancy at all. I have one in my HT and the other in the family room, for the wife & kids.







You have the beautiful Pioneer Elite 09. That's one helluva player.


Here's some info on my Martin Logan Prodigies. And a review by Stereophile magazine.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18891698
> 
> 
> You have a wonderful system. Don't sell yourself short. Both my BD players are low to middle end. Nothing fancy at all. I have one in my HT and the other in the family room, for the wife & kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the beautiful Pioneer Elite 09. That's one helluva player.
> 
> 
> Here's some info on my Martin Logan Prodigies. And a review by Stereophile magazine.



Thanks for the info. I'm comparing some of the specs for your Prodigy to my Mirage M3-si. The Mirages have the same power handling (recommended 100–300 watts vs. 300) but are less sensitive (83 dB vs. 91 dB) and have a higher impedance (6 ohms nominal, 4 minimum vs. 4 nominal, 1 minimum). And for the heck of it, the M3-si is 2 pounds heavier. So yes, I believe the 501 will work with my speakers. And yes, this shows I'm still researching even though it's not clear I'm going to get new amps this fall. But having just had a viewing session with some company, I _am_ certain that I want amps that run cool should I decide to change. Right now that probably means Odyssey Stratos or (despite the price and weight) Mac 501. And Emotivas don't run that hot, I hear.


Do you leave your 501s on all the time, or only when you're ready to use the system?


And, thanks for the compliment. The 09, coupled with my 111, gives a great picture.


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18892640
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm comparing some of the specs for your Prodigy to my Mirage M3-si. The Mirages have the same power handling (recommended 100-300 watts vs. 300) but are less sensitive (83 dB vs. 91 dB) and have a higher impedance (6 ohms nominal, 4 minimum vs. 4 nominal, 1 minimum). And for the heck of it, the M3-si is 2 pounds heavier. So yes, I believe the 501 will work with my speakers. And yes, this shows I'm still researching even though it's not clear I'm going to get new amps this fall. But having just had a viewing session with some company, I _am_ certain that I want amps that run cool should I decide to change. Right now that probably means Odyssey Stratos or (despite the price and weight) Mac 501. And Emotivas don't run that hot, I hear.
> 
> 
> Do you leave your 501s on all the time, or only when you're ready to use the system?
> 
> 
> And, thanks for the compliment. The 09, coupled with my 111, gives a great picture.



So if your speakers are less sensitive I think the 501s will be even more of an improvement due to their high current design. I have mine set to trigger on with my Processor...only on when in use. As Wabo said, they run cool...I have felt them during extended "loud" sessions and only a trace of warmth when you touch them. Be like Tiger...just do it!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18893239
> 
> 
> So if your speakers are less sensitive I think the 501s will be even more of an improvement due to their high current design. I have mine set to trigger on with my Processor...only on when in use. As Wabo said, they run cool...I have felt them during extended "loud" sessions and only a trace of warmth when you touch them. Be like Tiger...just do it!



I responded in your thread, but here's more. The Odysseys are recommended to be left on all the time, which would add about $15 to my monthly electric bill. But they're _much_ less expensive than the 501, which would add the expense of reconfiguring my system. As far as power consumption I haven't found out what the 501 pulls at idle, but it'd be nice to know for comparison. I'll keep at that.


----------



## ripclawsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18419223
> 
> 
> I've been having so much fun with my vintage system, my HT started to feel bad. So I got another PS Audio PPP to make it all better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now, this is it for me. I'm done. I'm waving the HT white flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This current setup should hold me for quite some time to come. What about HDMI 1.4 and 3D you ask? Well, I will tell you, Nein ! Perhaps HDMI 1.4 if Denon makes it an upgrade for the AVP. I would like a couple of room treatments in the future, but no more.



Hi Waboman


Can you please tell me what you've got plugged into your 2 Power Plant Premiers? Do you have your amps connected to one? If so, how much load can one Power Plant Premier handle? I'm thinking of plugging in 3 Anthem A2 power amps. Would the Power Plant Premier be able to handle this?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ripclawsa* /forum/post/18893755
> 
> 
> Hi Waboman
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me what you've got plugged into your 2 Power Plant Premiers? Do you have your amps connected to one? If so, how much load can one Power Plant Premier handle? I'm thinking of plugging in 3 Anthem A2 power amps. Would the Power Plant Premier be able to handle this?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi rip.


I have my two 501's plugged into one PPP and the MC205 (5-channel amp) and the rest of the gear plugged into the other PPP.


My Denon AVP-A1HDC1 pre/pro draws 2 amps, the MC501's draw 6.6 amps each (only at peak continuous power), the Oppo BDP-83 draws 0.3 amp, and the MCD500 draws 0.3 amp. That's 15.8 amps full load current. The PPP is able to deliver 12.5 amps continuously, and has been designed to be able to dump additional current above that 12.5 amps on short term demands.


My biggest current draws are the amplifiers, but they usually draw less than two amps each. Their load is variable depending on their output. I talked to someone who has 501's and he measured his MC501 amps with an amp meter while turning up the volume and watching the output power meters. With his meters peaking 200 watts the amps were barely over 2 amps each. At 300 watts output the amp meter displayed in the range of 3.5 amps. This is for each amplifier. Doubling that would equal 7 amps load with both amps peaking 300 watts output, plus 2 amps for the Denon pre/pro, and less than 1 amp for the MCD500 and the Oppo BDP-83 together. Call it 10 amps continuous load for ease of calculation. That load will easily be supported by a single PPP. But since I also have the MC205 5-channel amp, another PPP was needed. Both PPP's are plugged into dedicated 20 amp circuits.


Hope this helps.


Hey, that was some wild World Cup action in your neck of the woods.









Here's a neat video with Paul McGowan explaining the PPP. Enjoy


----------



## prepress

^ ^ ^


Thanks again. More info.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18892640
> 
> 
> 
> Do you leave your 501s on all the time, or only when you're ready to use the system?



Hi prepress.


I turn them and the whole system off when not in use.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18893239
> 
> 
> Be like Tiger...just do it!


----------



## ripclawsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18895914
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



It does indeed help. Many thanks!!










Can you please tell me what power cables you are using between your PPP's and your components? Also, what cables do you have running from your wall into your 2 PPP's?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18895914
> 
> 
> Hey, that was some wild World Cup action in your neck of the woods.



Yes, it was awesome!!! My country really put on a great show. My wife and I went for 2 games, and it was an unforgettable experience. I hope that you enjoyed the games as much as we enjoyed hosting it.


----------



## prepress

The Mac 501 consumes less than 50w at idle. In case you're figuring your electric bill







.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18895914
> 
> 
> Hi rip.
> 
> 
> I have my two 501's plugged into one PPP and the MC205 (5-channel amp) and the rest of the gear plugged into the other PPP.
> 
> 
> My Denon AVP-A1HDC1 pre/pro draws 2 amps, the MC501's draw 6.6 amps each (only at peak continuous power), the Oppo BDP-83 draws 0.3 amp, and the MCD500 draws 0.3 amp. That's 15.8 amps full load current. The PPP is able to deliver 12.5 amps continuously, and has been designed to be able to dump additional current above that 12.5 amps on short term demands.
> 
> 
> My biggest current draws are the amplifiers, but they usually draw less than two amps each. Their load is variable depending on their output. I talked to someone who has 501's and he measured his MC501 amps with an amp meter while turning up the volume and watching the output power meters. *With his meters peaking 200 watts the amps were barely over 2 amps each. At 300 watts output the amp meter displayed in the range of 3.5 amps.* This is for each amplifier. Doubling that would equal 7 amps load with both amps peaking 300 watts output, plus 2 amps for the Denon pre/pro, and less than 1 amp for the MCD500 and the Oppo BDP-83 together. Call it 10 amps continuous load for ease of calculation. That load will easily be supported by a single PPP. But since I also have the MC205 5-channel amp, another PPP was needed. Both PPP's are plugged into dedicated 20 amp circuits.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Hey, that was some wild World Cup action in your neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a neat video with Paul McGowan explaining the PPP. Enjoy



How LOUD was this?


----------



## prepress

Okay. Just to show I AM capable of a dark side moment:











Yes, a cell phone. But only for emergency or necessary calls. The landline phone is still the main man.


----------



## prepress

One last thing. The taps on the back of the 501 have allowance for bare or prepared wire connections, to be placed in the side access hole. Is that hole large enough for a standard banana pin







?


Ok, I'm done.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ripclawsa* /forum/post/18898045
> 
> 
> It does indeed help. Many thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me what power cables you are using between your PPP's and your components? Also, what cables do you have running from your wall into your 2 PPP's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was awesome!!! My country really put on a great show. My wife and I went for 2 games, and it was an unforgettable experience. I hope that you enjoyed the games as much as we enjoyed hosting it.



It's hard for me to justify spending mucho dinero on fancy power cords. I'll bite the bullet a bit on exotic speaker cables and such (still not 100% convinced on them either), but just can't do it for fancy-pants power cords. So with that said, I'm using the stock power cords that came with each piece into the PPPs.


Way cool you and your wife attended a couple of world cup games. Did you bring your Vuvuzela?










Also, congrats on Louis Oosthuizen winning the British Open. South Africa is on a roll.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18914318
> 
> 
> How LOUD was this?



Lol. I wasn't there for his experiment. I assume he had the joint rockin' though.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18919462
> 
> 
> Okay. Just to show I AM capable of a dark side moment:
> 
> 
> Yes, a cell phone. But only for emergency or necessary calls. The landline phone is still the main man.



Holy moly! The 'press got a cell phone!? Hey, what a minute... I'm thinking something is going on...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18922607
> 
> 
> One last thing. The taps on the back of the 501 have allowance for bare or prepared wire connections, to be placed in the side access hole. Is that hole large enough for a standard banana pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm done.



Honestly, it's been so long since I've actually looked at the back of my amps and fiddled with the speaker connections I just don't recall.







I think KC answered this in his thread.


----------



## ripclawsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18925346
> 
> 
> It's hard for me to justify spending mucho dinero on fancy power cords. I'll bite the bullet a bit on exotic speaker cables and such (still not 100% convinced on them either), but just can't do it for fancy-pants power cords. So with that said, I'm using the stock power cords that came with each piece into the PPPs.
> 
> 
> Way cool you and your wife attended a couple of world cup games. Did you bring your Vuvuzela?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, congrats on Louis Oosthuizen winning the British Open. South Africa is on a roll.



Thanks, Waboman. I also agree that spending too much on power cabling might be overkill.


No, we didn't bring our Vuvuzelas.  I expect to see a lot of this at the next World Cup in Brazil.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18925381
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's been so long since I've actually looked at the back of my amps and fiddled with the speaker connections I just don't recall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think KC answered this in his thread.



He did, but not really.







The top of the tap accommodates bananas, but I asked specifically about the side hole because that would perhaps allow me to bi-wire using my current cables. To have to buy new cables would eliminate those 501s from any consideration due to the additional expense.


But then again, there are going to be additional layoffs at work, so I'm on hold anyway. Not sure if this will affect my area, but no need to be foolish and make a large purchase.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, there are going to be additional layoffs at work, so I'm on hold anyway. Not sure if this will affect my area, but no need to be foolish and make a large purchase.



Exactly!!


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18926057
> 
> 
> He did, but not really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top of the tap accommodates bananas, but I asked specifically about the side hole because that would perhaps allow me to bi-wire using my current cables. To have to buy new cables would eliminate those 501s from any consideration due to the additional expense.
> 
> 
> But then again, there are going to be additional layoffs at work, so I'm on hold anyway. Not sure if this will affect my area, but no need to be foolish and make a large purchase.



Sorry if i didn't make it clear...so you have 2 sets of bananas (biwired?) to attach to each tap? I think you can do that...I just haven't tried it...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18928155
> 
> 
> Sorry if i didn't make it clear...so you have 2 sets of bananas (biwired?) to attach to each tap? I think you can do that...I just haven't tried it...



Hi there KC,


It's a simple misunderstanding, don't worry. Yes, I'm using 2 pair of Kimber 8TC with my 2 pair of monos to bi-wire/amp my speakers. That would mean 2 bananas per tap. It would help the 501's cause if I don't have to replace my 8TC (probably with 1 bi-wire pair of 12TC, MSRP around $500 for 6 ft.).


But as I said, this has to wait because of the situation at work. In fact, I learned today 3 people in the unit adjacent to mine were laid off. I'm sure those demo 501s won't wait forever, but _I_ need to wait, at least a while longer.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18925346
> 
> 
> It's hard for me to justify spending mucho dinero on fancy power cords. I'll bite the bullet a bit on exotic speaker cables and such (still not 100% convinced on them either), but just can't do it for fancy-pants power cords. So with that said, I'm using the stock power cords that came with each piece into the PPPs.
> 
> 
> Way cool you and your wife attended a couple of world cup games. Did you bring your Vuvuzela?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, congrats on Louis Oosthuizen winning the British Open. South Africa is on a roll.



There are some inexpensive ones from Pangea (9 and 14 AWG, too). Audio Advisor has them.


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18928267
> 
> 
> Hi there KC,
> 
> 
> It's a simple misunderstanding, don't worry. Yes, I'm using 2 pair of Kimber 8TC with my 2 pair of monos to bi-wire/amp my speakers. That would mean 2 bananas per tap. It would help the 501's cause if I don't have to replace my 8TC (probably with 1 bi-wire pair of 12TC, MSRP around $500 for 6 ft.).
> 
> 
> But as I said, this has to wait because of the situation at work. In fact, I learned today 3 people in the unit adjacent to mine were laid off. I'm sure those demo 501s won't wait forever, but _I_ need to wait, at least a while longer.



No need to rush into anything until you are ready...


I noticed on Agon under the McIntosh section someone sells spade to banana adapters so you could easily use your current Kimbers...


Sorry Wabo, feel like I am hanging out in your house...without being invited...


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18938535
> 
> 
> Sorry Wabo, feel like I am hanging out in your house...without being invited...



Lol. No worries, KC. You and anyone else have an open invitation. The door is always open.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18943952
> 
> 
> Lol. No worries, KC. You and anyone else have an open invitation. The door is always open.



Great So now that we have an open invite I'm bringing Mini Me with me to get my missing socks back.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18944337
> 
> 
> Great So now that we have an open invite I'm bringing Mini Me with me to get my missing socks back.



Just make sure lil' Mini is bringing along a suitcase with my one million dollars in it. Oh, and I could use a few of these too.


----------



## hometheatergeek

I own a couple of these. Is this what you had in mind?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18945597
> 
> 
> I own a couple of these. Is this what you had in mind?



Yes! Finally, sharks with fricking laser beams attached to their head! Though the ill-tempered sea bass sound intriguing too.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18946646
> 
> 
> Yes! Finally, sharks with fricking laser beams attached to their head! Though the ill-tempered sea bass sound intriguing too.



You mean this ill-tempered Seabass?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yab9fyO3M14&NR=1


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18952370
> 
> 
> You mean this ill-tempered Seabass?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yab9fyO3M14&NR=1



Yeah, that ill-tempered sea bass will do just fine.










I forgot how funny that movie is.


----------



## prepress

I give up.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18968031
> 
> 
> I give up.



Why? This isn't fun to U? This is called letting off some steam. It's the end of July, it's fricking hotter then hell all over the country. Please join in and show us something to amuse us.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18968227
> 
> 
> Why? This isn't fun to U? This is called letting off some steam. It's the end of July, it's fricking hotter then hell all over the country. Please join in and show us something to amuse us.



Actually, I thought the post was funny. It was to me








.


Anyway, in order to contribute something, and since I have no laser-toting sharks, not to mention a pool for them to swim in, here.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18973312
> 
> 
> Actually, I thought the post was funny. It was to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Anyway, in order to contribute something, and since I have no laser-toting sharks, not to mention a pool for them to swim in, here.



Start your own thread damn it. lol







We need an equipment list, pics of your family and all available angles of your equipment. Not just one measly thumbnail of your TV. Give him hell Wabo!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18973312
> 
> 
> Actually, I thought the post was funny. It was to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Anyway, in order to contribute something, and since I have no laser-toting sharks, not to mention a pool for them to swim in, here.



Holy moly!! Is that a pic of the prepress system? Very cool. It's nice to see what we've only heard and imagined it to be. Good work and thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18973770
> 
> 
> Start your own thread damn it. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need an equipment list, pics of your family and all available angles of your equipment. Not just one measly thumbnail of your TV. Give him hell Wabo!



Lol. Cracks me up.







This is a breakthrough for the 'press. It's all about baby steps. In no time soon he'll be sailing.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Yes maybe I was a bit harsh on him. As longs as he takes his time and does not try to hit ludicrous speed .


I also wouldnt want the press to get all worked up over it.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18976842
> 
> 
> Lol. Cracks me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a breakthrough for the 'press. It's all about baby steps. In no time soon he'll be sailing.



Where's Christopher Cross when you need him







?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18983447
> 
> 
> Where's Christopher Cross when you need him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



You just got to look in the right places


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18977365
> 
> 
> Yes maybe I was a bit harsh on him. As longs as he takes his time and does not try to hit ludicrous speed .
> 
> 
> I also wouldnt want the press to get all worked up over it.



I see your Schwartz is as big as mine.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18983447
> 
> 
> Where's Christopher Cross when you need him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Caught between the moon and New York City.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18984717
> 
> 
> Caught between the moon and New York City.



Is that the best that you can do








?


----------



## hikarate

This is the most coverage Christopher Cross has got in 30 years.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18984717
> 
> 
> Caught between the moon and New York City.


----------



## prepress

Waboman,


I picked up the VPI SDS today, rather than have the store ship it. While there, I took another look at your 501s. The demo pair isn't sold yet, but I am pretty sure I'm waiting until October to make a final decision on an amp upgrade.


I did learn that if I got the 501s I couldn't use my Kimber 8TC. The side hole on the binding posts is the wrong size. So it would be either revert to the Tara Labs RSC I still have or get a bi-wire pair of 12TC.


By the way, when you guys post photos, how are you getting them on here so hi-rez looking (some of them, anyway). Isn't there a 500KB limit?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18985277
> 
> 
> Is that the best that you can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Well, I could fall in love. But that's no fun.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/18985402
> 
> 
> This is the most coverage Christopher Cross has got in 30 years.



Haha. Just think, now when someone does a search on Christopher Cross, they're gonna get directed to AVS.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18987019
> 
> 
> Waboman,
> 
> 
> I picked up the VPI SDS today, rather than have the store ship it. While there, I took another look at your 501s. The demo pair isn't sold yet, but I am pretty sure I'm waiting until October to make a final decision on an amp upgrade.
> 
> 
> I did learn that if I got the 501s I couldn't use my Kimber 8TC. The side hole on the binding posts is the wrong size. So it would be either revert to the Tara Labs RSC I still have or get a bi-wire pair of 12TC.
> 
> 
> By the way, when you guys post photos, how are you getting them on here so hi-rez looking (some of them, anyway). Isn't there a 500KB limit?



Prepress,


Congrats on your new VPI SDS! Way cool. Have you got it hooked up yet? Thoughts? Opinions? Talk to me.


Don't let a little thing like cables keep you away from the 501s.










As for posting hi-rez and larger pics, you need an image hosting site. I use Photobucket. But there are others like Flickr too. Then simply upload your photo to the site and copy it's Img code and paste it on the forum. You don't even need to add the







You can also choose the size of your pics.


Examples:


Here's my famous watermelon cocktails. I took this with my cell phone.










Here's a pic of my TT. I took this with a real camera, i.e. not a cell phone.


















More stuff.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18987248
> 
> 
> Prepress,
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new VPI SDS! Way cool. Have you got it hooked up yet? Thoughts? Opinions? Talk to me.



No, still in the box. In fact, I haven't opened the shipping box or even taken the rope and handle off. I hope to set it up sometime today after I get home from church.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Hey Pre, there is a solution see here: http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls....New-Fit-other- it's from the Mc section of Agon...so I think the kimber will be fine...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18989413
> 
> 
> Hey Pre, there is a solution see here: http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls....New-Fit-other- it's from the Mc section of Agon...so I think the kimber will be fine...



That looks promising. One pair can use the banana port, and I can use those adaptors for the other pair. I didn't know McIntosh made those. Good find, KC.


----------



## prepress

Ok, I connected the SDS, which was pretty simple. I used the strobe disc to check proper speed (though I don't think it was absolutely necessary), and listened to four sides: one each from Yes; Bola Sete; Blood, Sweat & Tears; and El Chicano. The records all sounded as I remember them sounding, so the setup is good. Good enough, anyway.


As for an improvement over putting the VPI table straight into my LCR2400, I won't say I heard any big difference. I got the SDS more for control than anything else, as it means I don't have to move the belt around to go from 33-1/3 to 45 rpm speed.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18990371
> 
> 
> That looks promising. One pair can use the banana port, and I can use those adaptors for the other pair. I didn't know McIntosh made those. Good find, KC.



They don't. Those are not OEM. If that matters.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18990402
> 
> 
> Ok, I connected the SDS, which was pretty simple. I used the strobe disc to check proper speed (though I don't think it was absolutely necessary), and listened to four sides: one each from Yes; Bola Sete; Blood, Sweat & Tears; and El Chicano. The records all sounded as I remember them sounding, so the setup is good. Good enough, anyway.
> 
> 
> As for an improvement over putting the VPI table straight into my LCR2400, I won't say I heard any big difference. I got the SDS more for control than anything else, as it means I don't have to move the belt around to go from 33-1/3 to 45 rpm speed.



Any purchase that makes your system easier and more fun is a quality purchase. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Waboman

I was browsing thru Amazon (that can be dangerous) the other day and came across these great 80's movies I haven't seen in at least a decade, some even longer. I was surprised to find these made it to DVD and with an anamorphic transfer to boot. Sadly, there's little hope of these gems getting the blu treatment. But that's ok. I immediately ordered these bad boys up.


Spring Break is the strongest of the titles. This movie was filmed on location in Ft. Lauderdale, FL in the early 80's, during the heyday of spring break there. Plus, it features a kickin' soundtrack too. Highly recommended.










Gonna fire up my DeLorean to 88mph and travel back in time to enjoy these long forgotten treasures. C-ya on the beach.


----------



## prepress

A question (yes, part of my research). How long is the stock power cord that comes with the 501? Thanks.


----------



## prepress

Never mind, I found out it's 6 feet. Too short, so I'll have to get an extension cord.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19057620
> 
> 
> Never mind, I found out it's 6 feet. Too short, so I'll have to get an extension cord.



The 501 will take any IEC D shaped cable No? Something like this?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19058307
> 
> 
> The 501 will take any IEC D shaped cable No? Something like this?



Yes, as long as it's at least 14 AWG. I don't need more than 3 feet extra, so I'll use a 3ft-extension I have (assuming I'm not already using it). I do have a power strip I could stick the amp into also, at least temporarily; I prefer not to do that; I think it's awkward. But used just to establish the amps work, it's fine.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19058416
> 
> 
> Yes, as long as it's at least 14 AWG. I don't need more than 3 feet extra, so I'll use a 3ft-extension I have (assuming I'm not already using it). I do have a power strip I could stick the amp into also, at least temporarily; I prefer not to do that; I think it's awkward. But used just to establish the amps work, it's fine.



Ask around for anyone you know working with PCs for a living like what I do. I got them all over the place at work.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Wabo, how is your Vintage setup workin? I picked up a 70's Marantz for a little retro setup myself...thought about the TT and was going to go Vintage, but now I am unsure, may put the money into a new TT for my main room and put my Marantz (Clearaudio made) TT in with the old Marantz Receiver...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19076581
> 
> 
> Wabo, how is your Vintage setup workin? I picked up a 70's Marantz for a little retro setup myself...thought about the TT and was going to go Vintage, but now I am unsure, may put the money into a new TT for my main room and put my Marantz (Clearaudio made) TT in with the old Marantz Receiver...



Instant retro!


----------



## Waboman

First and foremost let me say congrats to prepress on acquiring his new power amps. very cool. Looking forward to your thoughts and of course pics. As always remember to turn it up!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19076581
> 
> 
> Wabo, how is your Vintage setup workin? I picked up a 70's Marantz for a little retro setup myself...thought about the TT and was going to go Vintage, but now I am unsure, may put the money into a new TT for my main room and put my Marantz (Clearaudio made) TT in with the old Marantz Receiver...



Hey KC. Nice score on the 70's marantz. I really enjoy my vintage 2-channel setup. I wanted every piece to be from the 70's. It's nothing fancy, but it sounds good and I'm digging spinning the wax. My suggestion for you, put your money into a good TT for your main room. You will really love it. In fact, I have just the TT for you.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19081251
> 
> 
> Hey KC. Nice score on the 70's marantz. I really enjoy my vintage 2-channel setup. I wanted every piece to be from the 70's. It's nothing fancy, but it sounds good and I'm digging spinning the wax. My suggestion for you, put your money into a good TT for your main room. You will really love it. In fact, I have just the TT for you.



When the audiophile/videophile expectations and mindset are out of the way, one can enjoy his/her music/video discs unfettered, and without fanfare or angstthe fun's the thing, as brought by the sounds and pictures (as opposed to _the_ sound and _the_ picture) and what they bring.


I trust you've been similarly grooving along without worrying about the fancy stuff







.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Thanks Wabo, I really thought about those, but since the current TT is a Marantz made by Clearaudio, like the MT 10 is, I want to try something a little different...I'm close to getting a VPI Classic...


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19097170
> 
> 
> Thanks Wabo, I really thought about those, but since the current TT is a Marantz made by Clearaudio, like the MT 10 is, I want to try something a little different...I'm close to getting a VPI Classic...



Your 2-channel setup is fantastic. I keep checking my mailbox for that elusive and highly coveted invite to the KahunaCanuck hifi palace.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Haha, the invite is always there...you mix, I'll clean the vinyl!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19097170
> 
> 
> Thanks Wabo, I really thought about those, but since the current TT is a Marantz made by Clearaudio, like the MT 10 is, I want to try something a little different...I'm close to getting a VPI Classic...



Everything I hear and read about the Classic is good. If I were in the market for a turntable and funds permitted, I'd get that one. However, I'm not and they don't







.


----------



## Waboman

The other day I was bored and messing around online. I was searching different HT's on youtube. I was bored.







I stumbled across a video by our old friend ldgibson76. He used to be a frequent poster here. Not sure why he stopped. But regardless, it was cool seeing his vid...


...fast forward to tonight. I'm sipping on a few cocktails, screwing around and thinking about the cool vid our friend ldgibson76 did. Well, I had some time, so I said what the heck. I've never made a video for youtube before. In fact, until today, I wasn't even a member. Whoosh! Anyway, let me know what you think. And turn it up!


----------



## Franin

Will watch tonigh


----------



## ddgtr

Damn Wabo, are you sure you aren't some Hollywood producer bumping around here on avs??


Dude, this vid is awesome! "Starring: MC501's as themselves" ?? CLASSIC!


Well done, my friend!!


----------



## Franin

I agree absolutley fantastic. Well done Wabo


----------



## prepress

Interesting video, Wabo. Well done. But who did the makeup?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19144629
> 
> 
> Damn Wabo, are you sure you aren't some Hollywood producer bumping around here on avs??
> 
> 
> Dude, this vid is awesome! "Starring: MC501's as themselves" ?? CLASSIC!
> 
> 
> Well done, my friend!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19144658
> 
> 
> I agree absolutley fantastic. Well done Wabo



Hehe. Thanks guys! Now if you'll excuse me, Ms. Alba and Ms. Beckinsale need to see me in private.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19146455
> 
> 
> Interesting video, Wabo. Well done. But who did the makeup?



Real amps don't wear makeup. My boys go commando.


----------



## MSmith83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19143959
> 
> 
> The other day I was bored and messing around online. I was searching different HT's on youtube. I was bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stumbled across a video by our old friend ldgibson76. He used to be a frequent poster here. Not sure why he stopped. But regardless, it was cool seeing his vid...



Nice video!


I hope your ACϟDC album collection consists of non-2003 remasters, as the group's catalog needs to be heard with proper dynamics on that excellent system.


----------



## btf1980

Great video. What does it say about me if I found the MCD500 slot going in several times to be "hot"? LMAO!


----------



## hometheatergeek

Well well well, Waboman is some highfalutin video producer now.
















Man










Very nicely done. HT pr0n, Gotta love it.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MSmith83* /forum/post/19147511
> 
> 
> Nice video!
> 
> 
> I hope your ACϟDC album collection consists of non-2003 remasters, as the group's catalog needs to be heard with proper dynamics on that excellent system.



Thanks for dropping by and the nice comment. Now, talk to me, MS. I do have the remasters. Are you saying the old Atlantic CDs have more dynamic range than the newer Sony remasters? Shizer!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/19147588
> 
> 
> Great video. What does it say about me if I found the MCD500 slot going in several times to be "hot"? LMAO!



Lol. That's awesome, btf. And no worries, you won't go blind.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19147668
> 
> 
> Well well well, Waboman is some highfalutin video producer now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nicely done. HT pr0n, Gotta love it.



Hehe. That's right HTG. I done told Bruckheimer to back off, man!


----------



## Waboman

I thought I'd try and show my little vintage 2-channel setup. It's really nothing fancy at all.







But it does rock, and I do enjoy spinning the wax. Keep in mind all this gear is from the 70's, which was my goal when I started piecing it together. I hope you like it and as always, turn it up!









My vintage, all 70's, 2-channel setup


----------



## MSmith83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19150777
> 
> 
> Are you saying the old Atlantic CDs have more dynamic range than the newer Sony remasters? Shizer!



Yup, and what I think is a much more pleasing sound as well. You can really crank up the volume without getting a sense of ear fatigue.


In my opinion, the original masters are the way to go. Early, pre-1994 CD pressings of the older albums (from _High Voltage_ to _The Razors Edge_) containing the original masters are generally going for cheap in the used market.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MSmith83* /forum/post/19153509
> 
> 
> Yup, and what I think is a much more pleasing sound as well. You can really crank up the volume without getting a sense of ear fatigue.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the original masters are the way to go. Early, pre-1994 CD pressings of the older albums (from _High Voltage_ to _The Razors Edge_) containing the original masters are generally going for cheap in the used market.



Thanks for the tip on this. I will have to look into it. What's ironic is I got rid of all my old Atlantic AC/DC CDs for the remastered Sony versions. D'oh!







Lol.


----------



## Waboman

This video (I hope) gives you more of an idea of what my little room looks like. I gotta say I'm very disappointed in the quality of my camcorder.







Sorry about that. Try and overlook the blurry & graininess of said video.







It may be time to think of an upgrade.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19178812
> 
> 
> This video (I hope) gives you more of an idea of what my little room looks like. I gotta say I'm very disappointed in the quality of my camcorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. Try and overlook the blurry & graininess of said video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be time to think of an upgrade.
> 
> 
> For some reason, this is the first video (I've only done 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that youtube is sticking ads on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please just 'x' out of the ad. Sorry again.



Fantastic!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19178812
> 
> 
> This video (I hope) gives you more of an idea of what my little room looks like. I gotta say I'm very disappointed in the quality of my camcorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. Try and overlook the blurry & graininess of said video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be time to think of an upgrade.



Just how "little" is this room again? It does have some nice stuff in it. The grain in the video makes it more real, actually, and it's a pretty neat setup. It's also nice and tidy; would that my room was. Still, my long-awaited pillars came, so I'm ready for the next step.


But you have a great setup. Congratulations.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Boy Dude, Very impressive. I especially enjoy the accoutrements in the room. Not only do you have the Kiss members but you have them positioned in the bookcase lined up as they would on stage when they perform. Another nice touch is the Bug Bunny/Monster scene from the cartoon Hair-Raising Hare. It is my wife's all time favorite cartoon. The scene starts at the 4 minute mark.







I have a commemorative plate of the same scene on my Media bookcase along with the DVD of Looney Tunes Golden collection.

Attachment 186031


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19178812
> 
> 
> This video (I hope) gives you more of an idea of what my little room looks like. I gotta say I'm very disappointed in the quality of my camcorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. Try and overlook the blurry & graininess of said video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be time to think of an upgrade.




Wabo, the vid is incredible!! I love how you shot the CD tray closing!!


Questions: did you have the component cabinet custom made to fit all the gear?


Very nice room Wabo, I totally dig it...


----------



## Bunga99

This is incredible! I love it all, the video, the system, toys/collectables - everything. Awesome job!!


If I may, the only improvement or suggestion I would make is a good universal remote. I have the Harmony One remote by Logitech and love it.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19206296
> 
> 
> Just how "little" is this room again? It does have some nice stuff in it. The grain in the video makes it more real, actually, and it's a pretty neat setup. It's also nice and tidy; would that my room was. Still, my long-awaited pillars came, so I'm ready for the next step.
> 
> 
> But you have a great setup. Congratulations.



Hi prepress.


Thanks for the kind words. I just have one question for you. What is THIS and where did it come from?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19208758
> 
> 
> Boy Dude, Very impressive. I especially enjoy the accoutrements in the room. Not only do you have the Kiss members but you have them positioned in the bookcase lined up as they would on stage when they perform. Another nice touch is the Bug Bunny/Monster scene from the cartoon Hair-Raising Hare. It is my wife's all time favorite cartoon. The scene starts at the 4 minute mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a commemorative plate of the same scene on my Media bookcase along with the DVD of Looney Tunes Golden collection.




Hi HTG.


Thank you for the kind comments.


I love Gossamer. Very cool commemorative plate you have!







As you can tell, I'm a fan of Looney Tunes collectibles. Many years back I had (have







) a Loony Tunes laser disc devoted to the classic Loony Tunes monsters. Hair-Raising Hare was one of them. Your wife has good taste.


I don't think my "big" Gossamer made it in the video. He was sad, so I had him pose for a pic and here he is.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19212974
> 
> 
> Wabo, the vid is incredible!! I love how you shot the CD tray closing!!
> 
> 
> Questions: did you have the component cabinet custom made to fit all the gear?
> 
> 
> Very nice room Wabo, I totally dig it...



Thank you, double D.


My stand is the Salamander Synergy Triple 30. I know, it's not as cool as a custom made stand. But what can you do?







Btw, I'm still waiting for my jalepeno ginger crab with clams.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/19213030
> 
> 
> This is incredible! I love it all, the video, the system, toys/collectables - everything. Awesome job!!
> 
> 
> If I may, the only improvement or suggestion I would make is a good universal remote. I have the Harmony One remote by Logitech and love it.



Hi Bunga.


Thanks for stopping by and the kind words.


Lol. Are you saying you don't like my collection of remotes?







I know, I know. I need an universal remote.







But the saying, you can't teach old dogs new tricks, applies here. I'm an old dog, bunga.


----------



## hikarate

Somehow I missed your transition from audiophile to one of my favorite directors of all time. Those videos were awesome!!! Michael Dorn is going to be asking for your autograph if you keep it up.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19220928
> 
> 
> Hi Bunga.
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping by and the kind words.
> 
> 
> Lol. Are you saying you don't like my collection of remotes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know. I need an universal remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the saying, you can't teach old dogs new tricks, applies here. I'm an old dog, bunga.



Don't feel bad. There's an art to being old.


----------



## ddgtr

I know I'm in the minority but I must side with Wabo on this one. After much pressure from my friends I finally gave in and got a Harmony. I've had nothing but problems with it, as it does really weird things to the activities that are programmed in. To make matters worse, my friend who is a Harmony guru programmed mine and I KNOW that guy is good. He had to give up. I'll probably get a lot of heat for saying these things but oh well.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know I'm in the minority but I must side with Wabo on this one. After much pressure from my friends I finally gave in and got a Harmony. I've had nothing but problems with it, as it does really weird things to the activities that are programmed in. To make matter worse, my friend who is a Harmony guru programmed mine and I KNOW that guy is good. He had to give up. I'll probably get a lot of heat for saying these things but oh well.



Should of got a pronto!!


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19220928
> 
> 
> Hi Bunga.
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping by and the kind words.
> 
> 
> Lol. Are you saying you don't like my collection of remotes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know. I need an universal remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the saying, you can't teach old dogs new tricks, applies here. I'm an old dog, bunga.



Your system rocks regardless of your remotes!










The Harmony One is so easy to set up, its not even funny. You basically hook it up to your PC with a supplied cable and pick what devices you have from an online menu. Then it ask you some simple questions like what input are you using on your TV when watching, dvds, cable tv, etc and it basically does the rest. I've programmed other remotes before and the Harmony one is by FAR the easiest one I've Ever used. It also made the wife stop calling me at work and ask me how to use this or that or turn this on. Shoot -I even found that I can control the little fan that its my room with it.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19221741
> 
> 
> I know I'm in the minority but I must side with Wabo on this one. After much pressure from my friends I finally gave in and got a Harmony. I've had nothing but problems with it, as it does really weird things to the activities that are programmed in. To make matters worse, my friend who is a Harmony guru programmed mine and I KNOW that guy is good. He had to give up. I'll probably get a lot of heat for saying these things but oh well.



I don't have a universal remote, either. No heat from me.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/19220992
> 
> 
> Somehow I missed your transition from audiophile to one of my favorite directors of all time. Those videos were awesome!!! Michael Dorn is going to be asking for your autograph if you keep it up.



Haha. Thanks hikarate. Yeah, Dorn has called me a few times looking for a role. I let it go straight to voicemail.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19221859
> 
> 
> Should of got a pronto!!



I had a pronto pup at the state fair. Overrated.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19220921
> 
> 
> Thank you, double D.
> 
> 
> My stand is the Salamander Synergy Triple 30. I know, it's not as cool as a custom made stand. But what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm still waiting for my jalepeno ginger crab with clams.



Did you put the Synergy together yourself, or have the store do it? I didn't get one of those because of a user review somewhere stating that they were tricky to put together, and at 65" wide didn't fit my space. But it looks great, and it compliments your gear nicely, especially the color you chose against the blues and greens of the Mac gear.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19220872
> 
> 
> Hi prepress.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. I just have one question for you. What is THIS and where did it come from?



That's my thread! The opening shot was to build suspense. The system's setup is not as elegant as yours, but it was time.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19248462
> 
> 
> I had a pronto pup at the state fair. Overrated.



lol! We had our city fair today. I tell you pockets are empty these kids drained me


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19248461
> 
> 
> Haha. Thanks hikarate. Yeah, Dorn has called me a few times looking for a role. I let it go straight to voicemail.



You will make a great Klingon


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19249609
> 
> 
> Did you put the Synergy together yourself, or have the store do it? I didn't get one of those because of a user review somewhere stating that they were tricky to put together, and at 65" wide didn't fit my space. But it looks great, and it compliments your gear nicely, especially the color you chose against the blues and greens of the Mac gear.



Hi prepress.


Thank you. Yes, I assembled the stand myself. It's pretty straight forward. And this is coming from a guy who hates assembling furniture! I make sure my kids aren't around because it turns R rated fast.







As for the size, consider the Synergy Twin at 44.5"w, instead of the Triple.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19249644
> 
> 
> That's my thread! The opening shot was to build suspense. The system's setup is not as elegant as yours, but it was time.



Lol. I know. That was my attempt at humor.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19250089
> 
> 
> lol! We had our city fair today. I tell you pockets are empty these kids drained me



You're not kidding. Fairs + kids =













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19250100
> 
> 
> You will make a great Klingon



Lol. Thanks. However, I'd be a rogue Klingon out to conquer the universe! Bwhahaha!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19252494
> 
> 
> Lol. I know. That was my attempt at humor.



That's why I responded.


----------



## Waboman

My metal packaged IM2 arrived in the mail today! Whoo-hoo. Let the carnage begin.


----------



## IGO2XS

you got some Martin logan wine around the house? I saw the coffee cup and figured spending that kind of dough you might get a small wine cellar....lol. Nice system. I have a Universal MX-3000 that works pretty well. Between the remote and the triggers I have on my system it is kind of nice to hit one button. I have a lot of gear too and the stuff is not wife friendly.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS* /forum/post/19270035
> 
> 
> you got some Martin logan wine around the house? I saw the coffee cup and figured spending that kind of dough you might get a small wine cellar....lol. Nice system. I have a Universal MX-3000 that works pretty well. Between the remote and the triggers I have on my system it is kind of nice to hit one button. I have a lot of gear too and the stuff is not wife friendly.



Lol. A nice Martin Logan merlot does sound tasty. I don't have any of that, but I do have a very nice Kiss cab. This is a 1995 cabernet sauvignon, limited to 800 cases.










I've often toyed with the idea of a universal remote. One day...


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19276685
> 
> 
> I've often toyed with the idea of a universal remote. One day...



Hold the line, Wabo, hold the line!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19277148
> 
> 
> Hold the line, Wabo, hold the line!!



Lol. I'm trying, my friend.


----------



## Waboman

My Bluejeans Series-1 Belden Bonded-Pair HDMI cable broke the other night.







To my chagrin it's falling apart. WTF! I again said aloud. This is a 50' cable that I have running thru the walls and ceiling. It's not easily swapped out. Again, I said WTF!










Sent Blue Jeans Cable an email. Their reply in a nutshell, said how fragile HDMI connectors are and that they can't accept returns on any cable over 30 days old (mine is over the limit.) The best they can do for me is a discount on B-stock cable. Honestly, I wasn't sure what to expect. But it is what it is.


Been one of those weeks so far. Yesterday my Blue Jeans HDMI cable broke







rendering my HT inoperable and tonight my kid opened my wife's car door smack into my car door leaving a nice big ding.














Serenity now!


----------



## prepress

The obvious question (one of them, at least): how did this happen?


----------



## hikarate

The Wabo thread has taken a dark turn. I see this as an ill omen and will be extra cautious today. I recommend everyone else do the same.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/19290635
> 
> 
> The Wabo thread has taken a dark turn. I see this as an ill omen and will be extra cautious today. I recommend everyone else do the same.



Maybe blasting the video too loud?


----------



## KahunaCanuck

I feel your pain buddy!!










Can you somehow tie the new one to the old one and pull it through?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19289856
> 
> 
> The obvious question (one of them, at least): how did this happen?



The weight of the cable itself was too much for the cheap HDMI connection and it pulled itself apart.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/19290635
> 
> 
> The Wabo thread has taken a dark turn. I see this as an ill omen and will be extra cautious today. I recommend everyone else do the same.



Indeed it has.










They say bad things come in threes.


1. Broken HDMI cable

2. Big ding in my car door

3. ????


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19291745
> 
> 
> I feel your pain buddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you somehow tie the new one to the old one and pull it through?



Thanks, KC.


That's my plan. I'm hoping it goes smooth & easy and I don't hit any snags.


I ordered this cable in 50' w/ the Ethernet. It should arrive Friday. I'm ready for HDMI 1.4 now, baby!










My HT has only been down for 3 days and I'm already going nuts.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19295082
> 
> 
> Indeed it has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say bad things come in threes.
> 
> 
> 1. Broken HDMI cable
> 
> 2. Big ding in my car door
> 
> 3. ????


*3. JA shows up at my house instead of yours...*










Wabo, sorry, just couldn't help it!!


Hey, on a more serious note I am really sorry about that cable. I ran mine (in anticipation of a projector) through a 1 1/2" pvc pipe, this way it would be really easy to fish in case something happened.


Hope everything works out...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19295071
> 
> 
> The weight of the cable itself was too much for the cheap HDMI connection and it pulled itself apart.



This reminds me of why I returned those Pangea AC-9s. As I struggled with connecting one to an amp, the other end came out of the plug. The things were too heavy (7-gauge!) and inflexible. Fifty-foot anything is going to be heavy, even HDMI, and if it's 24 AWG then it's stiffer as well. Sorry to hear.


Replacing it will be a pain, but what other option is there? Running it along the baseboard, a la cable?







Meantime, use the 2-channel rig to keep warmed up.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19295089
> 
> 
> Thanks, KC.
> 
> 
> That's my plan. I'm hoping it goes smooth & easy and I don't hit any snags.
> 
> 
> I ordered this cable in 50' w/ the Ethernet. It should arrive Friday. I'm ready for HDMI 1.4 now, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My HT has only been down for 3 days and I'm already going nuts.



While it is my own self-doing, if it makes you feel any better, my system has been in continual limbo for the past 10 months! Serves me right for angering the audiophile Gods by selling off what was as close to audio perfection that I've ever owned, thinking that I could do just as well for less.


Now that I have a solid plan to rebuild my system, I'm flat out of cash.... and it will likely be months before I have enough to even just place the down payment for the speakers.


Right now, all I have are set of $500 mini-speaker from my den to use for what used to be my state-of-the-art sound system. Oh the humanity!


----------



## hikarate

Hifi,


Your post reminded me of the episode where the continuum made Q human


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/19298871
> 
> 
> Hifi,
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of the episode where the continuum made Q human



I had to look up that reference since I'm not a Trekie, but thanks to Wiki, I get the analogy. It has been a humbling experience.


----------



## hikarate

It will just make getting that new gear setup that much sweeter when the time comes.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/19298990
> 
> 
> It will just make getting that new gear setup that much sweeter when the time comes.



Yes it will. Reminds me of the 3 months I spent on a crabbing vessel in Alaska as a teenager. It was a living hell, but when it was over, everything for a while after just seemed like cake.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19299015
> 
> 
> Yes it will. Reminds me of the 3 months I spent on a crabbing vessel in Alaska as a teenager. It was a living hell, but when it was over, everything for a while after just seemed like cake.



Tim, this is incredible!! Not too many people have the balls to do that!! And btw, very nice gesture sending V3 those goodies!


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19299117
> 
> 
> Tim, this is incredible!! Not too many people have the balls to do that!! And btw, very nice gesture sending V3 those goodies!



Ha! Don't think too highly of what I did. I was young, didn't think past my nose, and was lured in by the promise of a small fortune for 3 months work. Of course, I didn't read past the fine print of the contract and I only made it home with $1K to show for all of that agony. I could have made more working at McDonalds, and I wouldn't have had to work amongst what could have only been prisoners on work release that were on that crab boat.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19298593
> 
> 
> While it is my own self-doing, if it makes you feel any better, my system has been in continual limbo for the past 10 months! Serves me right for angering the audiophile Gods by selling off what was as close to audio perfection that I've ever owned, thinking that I could do just as well for less.
> 
> 
> Now that I have a solid plan to rebuild my system, I'm flat out of cash.... and it will likely be months before I have enough to even just place the down payment for the speakers.
> 
> 
> Right now, all I have are set of $500 mini-speaker from my den to use for what used to be my state-of-the-art sound system. Oh the humanity!



What!?







I swear I just saw your HT with those gorgeous B&W 805Di's and a new Denon AVR. What happened? What I'd miss?







Room is spinning, getting dizzy...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19299015
> 
> 
> Yes it will. Reminds me of the 3 months I spent on a crabbing vessel in Alaska as a teenager. It was a living hell, but when it was over, everything for a while after just seemed like cake.



That is too cool. Your very own Worlds Deadliest Catch life experience.


----------



## Waboman

While I try and gather my senses after reading Tim's $500 mini-speaker reduction







, I just watched Halladay pitch only the second no-hitter in playoff history. Congrats to him & Phillies fans. Now it's time to watch my Twins wax the Spankees.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19299252
> 
> 
> What!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I just saw your HT with those gorgeous B&W 805Di's and a new Denon AVR. What happened? What I'd miss?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room is spinning, getting dizzy...



Room is spinning ....










Well, as you know, I sold off the lovely Wilson Benesch and Classe, and it has been a downward spiral from there. First up, Canton, nope-- too metallic sounding and couldn't get the midrange to sound right. Next B&W, nope-- edgy, overly sharp highs and lack of coherence between the drivers. Next Dynaudio C1, nope-- neutral from top to bottom, but they just didn't "move" me. Then (and currently) Audio Physic Virgo 25, nope-- great sounding speakers, but the side-firing woofers won't play nice with my room.


Soo... back to Wilson Benesch I go. IF ... I can scrape enough pennies together to get that plan off the ground anytime soon. Then, once the speakers are purchased, I'll save some more and wait some more for Lexicon to release their next flagship processor. My best guess is that it will take me 3-6 months to get the speakers, and a year minimum for the processor.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19299252
> 
> 
> What!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I just saw your HT with those gorgeous B&W 805Di's and a new Denon AVR. What happened? What I'd miss?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room is spinning, getting dizzy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too cool. Your very own Worlds Deadliest Catch life experience.



Maybe if you would stop by your thread HERE instead of hanging out at Bluray.com you would be able to keep up. lol










Bummer about the HDMI cable. Maybe you should not trip over the wires next time.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19299307
> 
> 
> Room is spinning ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you know, I sold off the lovely Wilson Benesch and Classe, and it has been a downward spiral from there. First up, Canton, nope-- too metallic sounding and couldn't get the midrange to sound right. Next B&W, nope-- edgy, overly sharp highs and lack of coherence between the drivers. Next Dynaudio C1, nope-- neutral from top to bottom, but they just didn't "move" me. Then (and currently) Audio Physic Virgo 25, nope-- great sounding speakers, but the side-firing woofers won't play nice with my room.
> 
> 
> Soo... back to Wilson Benesch I go. IF ... I can scrape enough pennies together to get that plan off the ground anytime soon. Then, once the speakers are purchased, I'll save some more and wait some more for Lexicon to release their next flagship processor. My best guess is that it will take me 3-6 months to get the speakers, and a year minimum for the processor.



Very cool journey you've been on, my friend. I now recall the Dynaudio's & Cantons. For some reason I was fixated on those beautiful B&Ws. Plus, I'm just getting old.










I see your pilgrimage to A/V nirvana is leading you back to the Wilson Benesch. You've come full circle. Very cool.


What's the latest news on a new Lexicon pre/pro? I've had many Lexicon processors over the years. Starting with the DC-1, MC-1 and MC-12B. I've been a fan of theirs, but haven't followed them since I sold my MC-12B a couple of years ago.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19299317
> 
> 
> Maybe if you would stop by your thread HERE instead of hanging out at Bluray.com you would be able to keep up. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer about the HDMI cable. Maybe you should not trip over the wires next time.



I see we have the AVS equivalent of Dr. Phil. I'm just trying to spread the love, Dr. HTG.










And if LDG would finally come over and work his cable management magic, I wouldn't be tripping over the darn cables!


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19300736
> 
> 
> Very cool journey you've been on, my friend. I now recall the Dynaudio's & Cantons. For some reason I was fixated on those beautiful B&Ws. Plus, I'm just getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your pilgrimage to A/V nirvana is leading you back to the Wilson Benesch. You've come full circle. Very cool.
> 
> 
> What's the latest news on a new Lexicon pre/pro? I've had many Lexicon processors over the years. Starting with the DC-1, MC-1 and MC-12B. I've been a fan of theirs, but haven't followed them since I sold my MC-12B a couple of years ago.



It has been interesting, and I wish I were one to enjoy the journey more than I do, but it is a relief to know that I can get off the merry-go-round for a while.


There was a string of talk about the new Lex processor on the last page of my thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...139308&page=37 


It seems to be a ways out still, but there may be something shown at CES in Jan? I hope.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19302703
> 
> 
> It has been interesting, and I wish I were one to enjoy the journey more than I do, but it is a relief to know that I can get off the merry-go-round for a while.
> 
> 
> There was a string of talk about the new Lex processor on the last page of my thread.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...139308&page=37
> 
> 
> It seems to be a ways out still, but there may be something shown at CES in Jan? I hope.



Very cool. This new Lex processor definitely has my interest piqued. I wonder if I should start saving my pennies now? Nah, my kids don't need to eat. Food is overrated. Daddy needs a new processor!


----------



## Waboman

Look what the nice UPS guy just dropped off. That's right, my new HDMI cable! Right in time for the weekend. Now comes the un-fun chore of getting this thru the ceiling.










P.S. Is that a Robin Hood bluray just waiting to be watched? I think it is.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19298593
> 
> 
> While it is my own self-doing, if it makes you feel any better, my system has been in continual limbo for the past 10 months! Serves me right for angering the audiophile Gods by selling off what was as close to audio perfection that I've ever owned, thinking that I could do just as well for less.
> 
> 
> Now that I have a solid plan to rebuild my system, I'm flat out of cash.... and it will likely be months before I have enough to even just place the down payment for the speakers.
> 
> 
> Right now, all I have are set of $500 mini-speaker from my den to use for what used to be my state-of-the-art sound system. Oh the humanity!



Actually, remembering our humanity may bring some perspective. It might be that you rediscover the power of the music itself, not being distracted by the equipment. A "purist" kind of thing. Then, when you're able to put your system back together, the music will be even more enjoyable. A thought, anyway.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19310019
> 
> 
> Actually, remembering our humanity may bring some perspective. It might be that you rediscover the power of the music itself, not being distracted by the equipment. A "purist" kind of thing. Then, when you're able to put your system back together, the music will be even more enjoyable. A thought, anyway.



I think I'll always be a gear-head as much I am music-lover; it's in my genes.


Music and movies are an enjoyable recreation, but they are passive, so I think I will always be looking for something to "do" with my system to make it better, or perhaps just different.


But at least I will try to be more conservative and patient with my decisions in the future.


----------



## Waboman

Pulling my new HDMI cable thru the ceiling turned out to be a much more daunting job than I had anticipated.














But I got-r-done.









*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Once I started pulling the cable thru, I realized it's not gonna fit thru my ceiling bracket.


















Time to bust out the tools.










You can see the masking tape I used to connect the defective cable to the new good cable.










Almost there...










Job complete. Whoosh. Now where's my beer?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19310851
> 
> 
> Pulling my new HDMI cable thru the ceiling turned out to be a much more daunting job than I had anticipated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got-r-done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Once I started pulling the cable thru, I realized it's not gonna fit thru my ceiling bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to bust out the tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the masking tape I used to connect the defective cable to the new good cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Job complete. Whoosh. Now where's my beer?



Ok, spoiler question. Shouldn't you use something more sturdy than masking tape for the repair (or were you going to paint the cable, too?







)?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, spoiler question. Shouldn't you use something more sturdy than masking tape for the repair (or were you going to paint the cable, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?



The masking tape was just to attach the new good cable to the bad cable so when I pulled the bad cable out of the ceiling, the new cable gets pulled along and replaces it. The masking tape is then removed, the new cable gets plugged in and the bad cable goes in the trash. Bada bing!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19311924
> 
> 
> The masking tape was just to attach the new good cable to the bad cable so when I pulled the bad cable out of the ceiling, the new cable gets pulled along and replaces it. The masking tape is then removed, the new cable gets plugged in and the bad cable goes in the trash. Bada bing!



Ok, you're excused.


----------



## prepress

Wait, Waboman. I never asked. Which power cords are you using? it's not in your equipment listing at the first post.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19393876
> 
> 
> Wait, Waboman. I never asked. Which power cords are you using? it's not in your equipment listing at the first post.



Hi prepress.


How's the new HT treating you? Have you gotten it all set up and dialed in?


I use the stock power cords that came with my equipment. I figure if it's good enough for the manufacturer, it's good enough for me. Sorry I couldn't give you a more exotic answer.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19396581
> 
> 
> Hi prepress.
> 
> 
> How's the new HT treating you? Have you gotten it all set up and dialed in?
> 
> 
> I use the stock power cords that came with my equipment. I figure if it's good enough for the manufacturer, it's good enough for me. Sorry I couldn't give you a more exotic answer.



The stock cords don't sound bad at all. The whole thing started because of my system configuration, with one cord being too short to reach my power conditioner. Plus, I have a $500 credit with The Cable Company I need to use.


----------



## Waboman

After FedEx got me all excited, then blew the delivery date, twice! My new Oppo 93 is finally in it's home.


----------



## hometheatergeek

You must of gotten the wrong shipment. Did you mean to order a oddo?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19571296
> 
> 
> You must of gotten the wrong shipment. Did you mean to order a oddo?



Hehe. I'm like what is he talking about until I looked at the pic again. Lol. It does look like oddo.


----------



## Waboman

It's time to fire it up and watch the first blu on my new 93.


----------



## bryangreen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19572777
> 
> 
> It's time to fire it up and watch the first blu on my new 93.




WOW.. epic system.. FAIL MOVIE! you gonna watch the movie with your eyes closed? LOL!


----------



## hikarate

I thought Expendables was fun, it is what it is. Gratz Wabo on the Oppo!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19572772
> 
> 
> Hehe. I'm like what is he talking about until I looked at the pic again. Lol. It does look like oddo.



I find that is the best humor. Make ppl think about the joke and then they get it after awhile.










Let me know how the new player performs. I have not done the research but is it DNLA enabled?


----------



## prepress

If I needed a main player and money were no object (since the 501 purchase, _everything_ is an object), I think I'd look at the Oppo 93 for sure. Do you still have the Oppo 83?


----------



## Waboman

I enjoyed The Expendables. There's a quality body count, plus it's fun seeing all those "old" action stars doing their thing together again.







Fun movie. The AQ is simply awesome. For me its a keeper.










Plus, seeing this never gets old.


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* 
I find that is the best humor. Make ppl think about the joke and then they get it after awhile.










Let me know how the new player performs. I have not done the research but is it DNLA enabled?
I don't plan on having my 93 connected to my home network, but I believe it is DNLA enabled. I think it will be a nice fit in the HTG's component rack.


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *prepress* 
If I needed a main player and money were no object (since the 501 purchase, _everything_ is an object), I think I'd look at the Oppo 93 for sure. Do you still have the Oppo 83?
I hear ya, prepress. I sold my 83 and was using my trusty, bulletproof Panny BD30 in the interim.


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bryangreen* 
WOW.. epic system.. FAIL MOVIE! you gonna watch the movie with your eyes closed? LOL!
Thanks. However, I disagree and quite enjoyed The Expendables.









Quote:

Originally Posted by *hikarate* 
I thought Expendables was fun, it is what it is. Gratz Wabo on the Oppo!
Thanks, hikarate. How have you been?


----------



## hometheatergeek

Yes the oppo 93 would be nice. Plus the new Integra 80.2 would be nice. But until something breaks it will be status quo.


I guess you and I are going to get a sick rep in our movie choices. We both got a kick out of The Expendables, Jonah Hex and The Last Airbender but even if a movie's plot, or bad dialogue or bad acting is in the movie, as long as it has kick ass sound, we're in like flint. Right Amigo?


Ok I guess we are sick.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19580191
> 
> 
> Yes the oppo 93 would be nice. Plus the new Integra 80.2 would be nice. But until something breaks it will be status quo.
> 
> 
> I guess you and I are going to get a sick rep in our movie choices. We both got a kick out of The Expendables, Jonah Hex and The Last Airbender but even if a movie's plot, or bad dialogue or bad acting is in the movie, as long as it has kick ass sound, we're in like flint. Right Amigo?
> 
> 
> Ok I guess we are sick.




Think of it as collecting demo material, then.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19570585
> 
> 
> After FedEx got me all excited, then blew the delivery date, twice! My new Oppo 93 is finally in it's home.



If it makes you feel any better, not that you need to now that you finally got your player, but the shipping company that is handling the delivery of my speakers monumentally f**ked up. Misrouted for a week, then missing paperwork at customs just in time to have them sit at JFK over the Thanksgiving day weekend, then they lost track of 3 of the 4 boxes until yesterday. They were shipped out from the manufacturer on 11/17 and I won't get them until 12/14.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19580191
> 
> 
> I guess you and I are going to get a sick rep in our movie choices. We both got a kick out of The Expendables, Jonah Hex and The Last Airbender but even if a movie's plot, or bad dialogue or bad acting is in the movie, as long as it has kick ass sound, we're in like flint. Right Amigo?
> 
> 
> Ok I guess we are sick.



Count me in. Not every movie needs critical acclaim or an Oscar to be enjoyable. If it's an action flick, all I need is a thrill ride and a killer soundtrack. Sometimes you just want to have a bit of fun and peel the paint off the walls with LFE and surround effects.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19591600
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, not that you need to now that you finally got your player, but the shipping company that is handling the delivery of my speakers monumentally f**ked up. Misrouted for a week, then missing paperwork at customs just in time to have them sit at JFK over the Thanksgiving day weekend, then they lost track of 3 of the 4 boxes until yesterday. They were shipped out from the manufacturer on 11/17 and I won't get them until 12/14.



Oh no! I hate hearing shipping horror stories. Talk about a complete nightmare for you.







I hope there's no more screw-ups and you actually receive them on or before the 14th. Might be time to take a play from Al Czervik's playbook, "Moose, Rocko, help the shipping company find my speakers."










Out of curiosity, what speakers will soon be in the hifisponge HT?


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19606314
> 
> 
> Oh no! I hate hearing shipping horror stories. Talk about a complete nightmare for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope there's no more screw-ups and you actually receive them on or before the 14th. Might be time to take a play from Al Czervik's playbook, "Moose, Rocko, help the shipping company find my speakers."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what speakers will soon be in the hifisponge HT?



Well, I've finally cooled down, but man was I furious when it was just one mistake after another and no one on the other side seemed to care.


I normally don't get too bent over things that are out of my control, and if I was told up front that it would take a total of 8 weeks for delivery, it would have been easier to swallow. It was being told one thing and then being strung along that wasn't cool.


Anyway, I've got enough other things to tend to that the new speakers aren't at the forefront of my mind right now, which I am thankful for.


I'm going back to Wilson Benesch. I tried finding something less expensive that I liked as much, but that was a bit idealistic. Not that there aren't some great sounding speakers for much less than WB, but none of them have the build and look of WB.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19606590
> 
> 
> Well, I've finally cooled down, but man was I furious when it was just one mistake after another and no one on the other side seemed to care.
> 
> 
> I normally don't get too bent over things that are out of my control, and if I was told up front that it would take a total of 8 weeks for delivery, it would have been easier to swallow. It was being told one thing and then being strung along that wasn't cool.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've got enough other things to tend to that the new speakers aren't at the forefront of my mind right now, which I am thankful for.
> 
> 
> I'm going back to Wilson Benesch. I tried finding something less expensive that I liked as much, but that was a bit idealistic. Not that there aren't some great sounding speakers for much less than WB, but none of them have the build and look of WB.



I bet you were a race car in the red! That's ridiculous how the delivery company kept stringing you along. Especially with such an expensive purchase. I'd be on pins & needles.


Very cool you're going back to the Wilson Benesch. Your HT has come full circle. I remember reading in your thread awhile back when you first decided to sell the WB's and look elsewhere. I'm happy to hear you found your HT nirvana.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19628310
> 
> 
> I bet you were a race car in the red! That's ridiculous how the delivery company kept stringing you along. Especially with such an expensive purchase. I'd be on pins & needles.
> 
> 
> Very cool you're going back to the Wilson Benesch. Your HT has come full circle. I remember reading in your thread awhile back when you first decided to sell the WB's and look elsewhere. I'm happy to hear you found your HT nirvana.



Yeah, it is funny how it all worked out. This is a first for me, to go back to a speaker that I've already had, but I think I've (finally) exhausted all of my options. Settling down on the audio hobby also gives me some cash flow for other male interests, like this....











(took possession of this bad boy a couple of days ago)


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19628336
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is funny how it all worked out. This is a first for me, to go back to a speaker that I've already had, but I think I've (finally) exhausted all of my options. Settling down on the audio hobby also gives me some cash flow for other male interests, like this....
> 
> 
> 
> (took possession of this bad boy a couple of days ago)



Holy moly, hifi!!







Now that's what I'm talkin' about! Way cool.










Have you taken her out yet and seen what she can do?


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19628420
> 
> 
> Holy moly, hifi!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I'm talkin' about! Way cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you taken her out yet and seen what she can do?



Well, yes and no. Haven't really pushed it around corners too hard, but I've run through the gears on a few straight aways. The roar of that Flat 6 coming from the rear of the car is just plain AWESOME!










And as expensive as the car looks, it's a 2001 and only cost about as much as a new Honda Accord. It won't be cheap to maintain, but the trade-off is worth it.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19629611
> 
> 
> Well, yes and no. Haven't really pushed it around corners too hard, but I've run through the gears on a few straight aways. The roar of that Flat 6 coming from the rear of the car is just plain AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as expensive as the car looks, it's a 2001 and only cost about as much as a new Honda Accord. It won't be cheap to maintain, but the trade-off is worth it.



I bet the sound of that beautiful German engine is stunning. The car looks great! And much more fun than an Accord. Is it even legal to mention a Honda and Porsche in the same sentence?







Look on the bright side, the maintenance has to be cheaper than getting new speakers every other week.










At least you got to run her through the gears. We just had a blizzard come through here, and that's just not conducive to driving a high performance sports car.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19638624
> 
> 
> I bet the sound of that beautiful German engine is stunning. The car looks great! And much more fun than an Accord. Is it even legal to mention a Honda and Porsche in the same sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look on the bright side, the maintenance has to be cheaper than getting new speakers every other week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you got to run her through the gears. We just had a blizzard come through here, and that's just not conducive to driving a high performance sports car.



Call it a mid life crisis, but I feel like a kid on Christmas ever time I get in the car. Driving a Porsche is an "experience". And I write this as I listen to the beautiful and sometimes exciting sounds produced by the Wilson B's. Got them all set-up last night. Life is good.










What part of the world are you in that you are getting snow? We should probably have some, but it has been a warm and rainy winter. Feels more like fall around here.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19639004
> 
> 
> Call it a mid life crisis, but I feel like a kid on Christmas ever time I get in the car. Driving a Porsche is an "experience". And I write this as I listen to the beautiful and sometimes exciting sounds produced by the Wilson B's. Got them all set-up last night. Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of the world are you in that you are getting snow? We should probably have some, but it has been a warm and rainy winter. Feels more like fall around here.



Lol. I wouldn't call it a midlife crisis. You appreciate a fine German engineered automobile.







Nothing quite like a spirited drive in a high performance sports car to get the juices flowing.










Congrats on getting the WBs all set up! Do they sound like you remember them? Yes, life is good, my friend.


I'm in MN. We got pounded with snow and wind. The most snow we've got in a day since '91. It closed down the airport, stranding the NY Giants (they are supposed to play the Vikings on Sunday) in kansas City. The game is now being played in Detroit. Not to mention it collapsed the Metrodome where the Vikings play.










Stay warm.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19643410
> 
> 
> Lol. I wouldn't call it a midlife crisis. You appreciate a fine German engineered automobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing quite like a spirited drive in a high performance sports car to get the juices flowing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting the WBs all set up! Do they sound like you remember them? Yes, life is good, my friend.
> 
> 
> I'm in MN. We got pounded with snow and wind. The most snow we've got in a day since '91. It closed down the airport, stranding the NY Giants (they are supposed to play the Vikings on Sunday) in kansas City. The game is now being played in Detroit. Not to mention it collapsed the Metrodome where the Vikings play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay warm.



Ahhh, MN. The winters are hard there. Been their once on business and did not prepare for the arctic temps over there.


That video is amazing. Epic failure on that roof.


----------



## pcweber111

Reminds me of the collapse of the Cowboys practice facility awhile back, except there wasn't anyone inside that got hurt. Good thing. Still amazing to see.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19668039
> 
> 
> Ahhh, MN. The winters are hard there. Been their once on business and did not prepare for the arctic temps over there.
> 
> 
> That video is amazing. Epic failure on that roof.



Yes, this is weather for real men.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/19676284
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the collapse of the Cowboys practice facility awhile back, except there wasn't anyone inside that got hurt. Good thing. Still amazing to see.



Hi PC.


How have you been?


Lol. I'm surprised Jerry Jones allowed it to snow on the Cowboys.


----------



## hometheatergeek












Hope you are having a great Christmas weekend despite what happen to Santa.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are having a great Christmas weekend despite what happen to Santa.



Lol. Sorry, didn't mean to take out Santa like that.










Thanks, HTG. A very merry Christmas to you and your family too.


----------



## humboldt101

Sooooo, do you have any wiring pics or how you set up your wiring system in general. I was interested in how you separated things, cleaned up the rear of your system, etc. Great looking system, I don't think I could EVER convince the wife to go for something that extravagant.


----------



## Franin

Happy Holidays buddy!! Woo hoo


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humboldt101* /forum/post/19711936
> 
> 
> Sooooo, do you have any wiring pics or how you set up your wiring system in general. I was interested in how you separated things, cleaned up the rear of your system, etc. Great looking system, I don't think I could EVER convince the wife to go for something that extravagant.



Hi humboldt101.


Hehe, I hide it well. I do not have any pics of my wiring. Believe me, you'd have nightmares if you ever saw my (lack of) wire-managemanet. In fact, if the wire-management gurus (LDG, HTG, etc.) ever saw my mess, their heads would explode. *poof* Headless.


As far as your wife is concerned, let me leave you with this bit of wisdom, it's better to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19712721
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays buddy!! Woo hoo



Thanks, Frank! Can you believe the start of a new decade is right around the corner? Whew, where does the time go?


Time to put on our party shoes!










Cheers.


----------



## humboldt101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19716894
> 
> 
> Hi humboldt101.
> 
> 
> Hehe, I hide it well. I do not have any pics of my wiring. Believe me, you'd have nightmares if you ever saw my (lack of) wire-managemanet. In fact, if the wire-management gurus (LDG, HTG, etc.) ever saw my mess, their heads would explode. *poof* Headless.
> 
> 
> As far as your wife is concerned, let me leave you with this bit of wisdom, it's better to ask for forgiveness than permission.



Hahaha, yeah my hobbies are kind of that way already. I just sold one of my guns to buy some WF-34's and a WC-34 center today. I am just getting back into the home theater thing again and have to start somewhere. Forgiveness is definitely better than permission some days!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> As far as your wife is concerned, let me leave you with this bit of wisdom, it's better to ask for forgiveness than permission.



Lol I agree with that. Permission make you promise things that you will regret later on.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19693409
> 
> 
> Hi PC.
> 
> 
> How have you been?
> 
> 
> Lol. I'm surprised Jerry Jones allowed it to snow on the Cowboys.



lol hey Waboman doing good just enjoying some time away from work. I love the car btw. I'm insanely jealous.










Also, there was a storm that blew through Dallas a few years ago that knocked down their practice facility while players and personnel were in there and one coach was paralyzed from the waist down while another had to have back surgery. Of course none of the companies responsible for design or construction want to admit fault and are blaming the others. It turned out to be faulty design. The same thing happened awhile back with another team that had a similar inflatable practice facility. On a lighter note Jerry Jones though doesn't seem to care what happens to the Cowboys today though, snow included. He got his billion dollar Taj Mahal of football. He's set. lol


Anyway how are you enjoying BDs on the new Oppo?


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Waboman* 
Thanks, Frank! Can you believe the start of a new decade is right around the corner? Whew, where does the time go?


Time to put on our party shoes!










Cheers.








I agree. It goes very fast I remember when I was at school wishing it will go this fast( never happened) and know it just flies by.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humboldt101* /forum/post/19716966
> 
> 
> Hahaha, yeah my hobbies are kind of that way already. I just sold one of my guns to buy some WF-34's and a WC-34 center today. I am just getting back into the home theater thing again and have to start somewhere. Forgiveness is definitely better than permission some days!



Yep, wether it's guns or HT (both can be expensive and addicting) it's how you play the honey-do game that counts.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/19717335
> 
> 
> lol hey Waboman doing good just enjoying some time away from work. I love the car btw. I'm insanely jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there was a storm that blew through Dallas a few years ago that knocked down their practice facility while players and personnel were in there and one coach was paralyzed from the waist down while another had to have back surgery. Of course none of the companies responsible for design or construction want to admit fault and are blaming the others. It turned out to be faulty design. The same thing happened awhile back with another team that had a similar inflatable practice facility. On a lighter note Jerry Jones though doesn't seem to care what happens to the Cowboys today though, snow included. He got his billion dollar Taj Mahal of football. He's set. lol
> 
> 
> Anyway how are you enjoying BDs on the new Oppo?



Hi PC.


I'm happy to hear you're doing well. Time away from work is must. Gotta regroup and reenergize the body & mind. Thanks for the compliment on the car. Unfortunately (for me), it's parked in hifisponge's garage and not mine.














It is a beautiful car, btw.


Yeah, no one ever wants to admit fault. A few years back, we had a major bridge collapse into the Mississippi. It was pretty bad. And of course, the finger pointing starts. Just the nature of the game, I guess. Jerry's Taj Mahal is pretty cool. It'd be even cooler if the Vikings were playing there Feb. 6th in the Superbowl.










I'm enjoying the new Oppo 93. Just watched Resident Evil: Afterlife the other night. Loved it. Great LFE and excellent use of the surrounds. Plus, Milla is so hot! Lets go kill us some zombies!


Any big plans for the new years?


----------



## pcweber111

lol Do'h my bad on the car. I feel dumb.










As for plans for New Years, nah not much. Gonna chill with the family. I don't like to get out on that night; too many idiots on the road. You?


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pcweber111*
lol Do'h my bad on the car. I feel dumb.










As for plans for New Years, nah not much. Gonna chill with the family. I don't like to get out on that night; too many idiots on the road. You?
I hear ya. We're just gonna chill at home too. We'll let the kids stay up until midnight and watch the ball drop. They like that.










Of course there will be adult beverages for the older kids at heart.


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Waboman*
I hear ya. We're just gonna chill at home too. We'll let the kids stay up until midnight and watch the ball drop. They like that.










Of course there will be adult beverages for the older kids at heart.








At the inlaws for new years eve party.


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin*
At the inlaws for new years eve party.
Is that what you guys are doing?


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Waboman*
Is that what you guys are doing?
Yep. It's not exactly a party to be honest.


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin*
Yep. It's not exactly a party to be honest.
Frank, you are the party.










Party on, Wayne.

Party on, Garth.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Frank, you are the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party on, Wayne.
> 
> Party on, Garth.



I was when I was single my life was, clubbing , alcohol and girls. Know days my life is my family.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19736568
> 
> 
> I was when I was single my life was, clubbing , alcohol and girls. Know days my life is my family.



I think it's a right of passage for a man to have those as his priorities until he gets married. Every man needs to get it out of his system for at least a little while before being beaten dow...I mean settle down.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a right of passage for a man to have those as his priorities until he gets married. Every man needs to get it out of his system for at least a little while before being beaten dow...I mean settle down.



Lol settle down is a nicer way of saying it


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Howdy boys,


Hope all is well and you all have a great New Years Eve! All the best in 2011!


Mike


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck*
Howdy boys,


Hope all is well and you all have a great New Years Eve! All the best in 2011!


Mike
Happy new year mike it's 4:25pm here and the buzz is beginning


----------



## Franin

Hey wabo getting ready for the big night?


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* 
Howdy boys,


Hope all is well and you all have a great New Years Eve! All the best in 2011!


Mike
Thanks, KC.


I hope your last day of '10 is a great and memorable one.









Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
Happy new year mike it's 4:25pm here and the buzz is beginning
It's 3am here. Time to hit the hay.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
Hey wabo getting ready for the big night?
I was born ready, Franin!







The big night will hit you first. Take some pics!


----------



## Franin

Happy new year Waboman best wishes for 2011


----------



## prepress

The best for 2011. If you get up and have nothing to regret it was a good evening the night before.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19738236
> 
> 
> The best for 2011. If you get up and have nothing to regret it was a good evening the night before.



Have yourself a Happy New Year Amigo!! See you on the other side.











Seth


----------



## hometheatergeek

I will predict we all go over to Seth's (ohyeah32) house in 2011 and see his new 152" plasma.











Wabo you have a great 1/1/11 and a great 1/11/11 and also a fantastic 11/1/11 and 11/11/11 this year.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Happy New Year Wabo buddy! Hope you are warm in Minnesota! Wishing you and your family all the best in 2011!


----------



## Waboman

Thanks, guys.










A very happy 2011 to each and everyone! I tell ya, it's been a coffee kind of morning.







We let our kids stay up to watch the ball drop. We thought since they went to bed so late, they'd sleep in. Nope!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very happy 2011 to each and everyone! I tell ya, it's been a coffee kind of morning. We let our kids stay up to watch the ball drop. We thought since they went to bed so late, they'd sleep in. Nope!



I hate when that happens.


----------



## Waboman

I've been toying with the idea of getting an universal remote for sometime now. But for some reason, I never pull the trigger. I guess I've become content with how things work. I've gotten pretty good navigating my sea of remotes. Keep in mind, I know next to nothing about universal remotes.







This week in Best Buys ad , they have the Harmony 1100 on sale for $299. That's a $100 bucks off. I see a lot of members use harmonies. Is this is a good deal? How about the remote? Is the 1100 a decent one? Or would you suggest a different universal remote? Thanks!












These are the remotes I use. I've stored the other ones. No sense in taking up valuable real estate.


----------



## bencorn

I love my harmony. I have the 880 and my wife jokes that it saved our marriage. She would get so angry having to figure out which remote to grab to do things and I only had a fraction of the number you have. I picked mine up used for 25 bucks.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

I have Harmony's and they are ok...I find depending on how many things you ask it to do say at start up, they can be slow (i.e.) My wife never holds it steady enough when she uses it, so something doesn't get turned on or set to the right setting...


I just picked up the L5 remote for ipad, ipod touch or iphone(I know you returned your ipad), so for $50 or so it seems kinda cool...you can customize it etc. link 










I'll let you know how it works out...


----------



## Fanaticalism

Wabo, why not something like Control 4? It is very affordable with loads of expandibility and completely retrofit.


----------



## Franin

You can always go nevo


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bencorn* /forum/post/19804669
> 
> 
> I love my harmony. I have the 880 and my wife jokes that it saved our marriage. She would get so angry having to figure out which remote to grab to do things and I only had a fraction of the number you have. I picked mine up used for 25 bucks.



That's awesome, bencorn. And only $25! Stellar deal. I'm still sitting on the fence.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19805621
> 
> 
> I have Harmony's and they are ok...I find depending on how many things you ask it to do say at start up, they can be slow (i.e.) My wife never holds it steady enough when she uses it, so something doesn't get turned on or set to the right setting...
> 
> 
> I just picked up the L5 remote for ipad, ipod touch or iphone(I know you returned your ipad), so for $50 or so it seems kinda cool...you can customize it etc. link
> 
> 
> I'll let you know how it works out...



So with the Harmonies you must hold it real steady when using it? What about later at night after a few libations?







Also, do you have the Harmony turn on your amps? Is it even capable of that? If I have all my components in line of sight of the Harmony, do I need any RF control? Also, I have a remote for my lights & blackout blinds too. Will any of the Harmonies be able to control these? I know, so many questions.







Sorry.


This L5 looks very promising. Please keep me posted on your thoughts and opinions. Thanks, KC!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/19805842
> 
> 
> Wabo, why not something like Control 4? It is very affordable with loads of expandibility and completely retrofit.



Hi Fanaticalism.


I guess I'm not that familiar with control 4. If I get this correctly, I download the app for free, then contact a dealer for a license? How will it control all my gear?


I'm just concerned I will still need my dedicated remotes to get into the GUI of say, my pre/pro or projector. Are these valid concerns or am I making this more difficult than it needs be? I've been known to that.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19805879
> 
> 
> You can always go nevo



Too expensive. I don't want to plunk down a lot of coin on an universal remote. Especially my first one.


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19806114
> 
> 
> Hi Fanaticalism.
> 
> 
> I guess I'm not that familiar with control 4. If I get this correctly, I download the app for free, then contact a dealer for a license? How will it control all my gear?
> 
> 
> I'm just concerned I will still need my dedicated remotes to get into the GUI of say, my pre/pro or projector. Are these valid concerns or am I making this more difficult than it needs be? I've been known to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too expensive. I don't want to plunk down a lot of coin on an universal remote. Especially my first one.


 http://www.control4.com/residential/ 


It is basically a unit with flashers and an internet connection where your components are located. You can use any iDevice as a controller or purchase an HC300 which comes with a remote that has an OLED display on it.


C4 is basically a cost friendly home automation system that can be done a step at a time or just a one room solution.


You won't need your remotes every again!


----------



## bencorn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19806092
> 
> 
> So with the Harmonies you must hold it real steady when using it? What about later at night after a few libations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you have the Harmony turn on your amps? Is it even capable of that? If I have all my components in line of sight of the Harmony, do I need any RF control? Also, I have a remote for my lights & blackout blinds too. Will any of the Harmonies be able to control these? I know, so many questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> This L5 looks very promising. Please keep me posted on your thoughts and opinions. Thanks, KC!



You don't really have to hold it steady by any means but if you don't have RF you need to aim it in the direction of your equipment for a few seconds depending on how much you need turned on and switched. Like when I hit "Watch Media Center" it turns on my media center, receiver, projector, and switches my receiver to HDMI1 and it takes about 3 seconds to send those commands. Depending on how long your macro is, you might need to aim it for longer but you can't just hit the button and toss the remote back down unless you have everything set up with RF. I've never found it to be an issue. It will be able to control your blinds and lights as well as long as they have remotes. I set mine up to control an oscillating fan one afternoon just to see if it could.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19741552
> 
> 
> I will predict we all go over to Seth's (ohyeah32) house in 2011 and see his new 152" plasma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wabo you have a great 1/1/11 and a great 1/11/11 and also a fantastic 11/1/11 and 11/11/11 this year.



If I were to get that beast of a display into my HT, you guys are most welcome to check it out.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/19816498
> 
> 
> If I were to get that beast of a display into my HT, you guys are most welcome to check it out.



When do you take delivery, Seth? HTG and I already have driving plans, and Frank's Vegimite boat is near completion.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> When do you take delivery, Seth? HTG and I already have driving plans, and Frank's Vegimite boat is near completion.



Lol problem is I was using slice bread for a sail and I got hungry. Back to the shop for me remember don't start without me.


----------



## Waboman

Ok guys, I'm still on the fence as to what route to take. But apparently I have too much time on my hands because I made a video about my remote control woes.







Why not, huh?


I forgot how poorly my camcorder films indoors. Sorry.


Turn it up!


----------



## Franin

Great video waboman after seeing it go universal







. Man thats alot of remotes!!


----------



## ohyeah32

Loved the video amigo!! I've said it before, but everytime I see your setup I am totally wowed! All that McIntosh gear is sweet! And of course we can't leave out the heart of the system, the mighty AVP!










Now about them remotes, you know you almost have as many as I do.







I have like 13 of them suckers! Of course the ones I use most often are for the TV, Satellite, AVP, Denon A1UDCI, Denon 2500, Sony CDP-XA20ES, Denon CDR-W1500, and the two Toshiba HD-XA2 HD DVD players.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Loved the video amigo!! I've said it before, but everytime I see your setup I am totally wowed! All that McIntosh gear is sweet! And of course we can't leave out the heart of the system, the mighty AVP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now about them remotes, you know you almost have as many as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have like 13 of them suckers! Of course the ones I use most often are for the TV, Satellite, AVP, Denon A1UDCI, Denon 2500, Sony CDP-XA20ES, Denon CDR-W1500, and the two Toshiba HD-XA2 HD DVD players.



You gents need one remote to rule them all, one remote to find them one remote to bring them all and in the darkness bind them


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19819233
> 
> 
> You gents need one remote to rule them all, one remote to find them one remote to bring them all and in the darkness bind them



Very well said Frank.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hello again my friend,


Check out this site for everything relating to Universal Remotes .


There you could do some research into which brand of universal would work best with your HT system. Of course you would want to find the best brand that will work with the majority of your equipment plus the remote should be able to learn codes from your OEM remotes in case the universal does not have the proper codes.


Or you could just pay me to come and program which ever remote you do purchase.


----------



## Gelinas

My vote is for the harmony One.

I've had one for a year and a half and its awesome.

Does everything it's supposed to and very well engineered. It fits your hand perfectly, the buttons have a nice feel to them, and the touch screen is cool. It also has a good strong ir signal.


I'd pick it over the 1100 because you only need opne hand to use it. They have been on sale around the web for as little as $149 lately.


As for your questions, you don't have to hold it that still, you just have to point it at your system untill it is finished sending signals (which can vary in length depending on how many actions you have in a given macro).


Not sure about turning on your amps, mine auto turns on and off when my reciever gets powered on or off. And you wouldn't need any rf unless you are trying to control something that is out of direct line of sight.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/19822471
> 
> 
> My vote is for the harmony One.
> 
> I've had one for a year and a half and its awesome.
> 
> Does everything it's supposed to and very well engineered. It fits your hand perfectly, the buttons have a nice feel to them, and the touch screen is cool. It also has a good strong ir signal.
> 
> 
> I'd pick it over the 1100 because you only need opne hand to use it. They have been on sale around the web for as little as $149 lately.
> 
> 
> As for your questions, you don't have to hold it that still, you just have to point it at your system untill it is finished sending signals (which can vary in length depending on how many actions you have in a given macro).
> 
> 
> Not sure about turning on your amps, mine auto turns on and off when my reciever gets powered on or off. And you wouldn't need any rf unless you are trying to control something that is out of direct line of sight.



+1 on the Harmony One (or the RF version). I used to be a devoted Philips Pronto Remote user, and would custom design the interface for every device, but I really missed having hard buttons for things like numbers and transport controls. It wasn't until the Harmony One that Logitec offered enough customization of their touch screen so I stuck with the touch-screen only Pronto for a while. The harmony isn't perfect, and the RF version can be a bit sluggish on screen changes when changing devices or activities, but overall it does all that I need it to. If you haven't used a modern universal, the biggest gain from making the switch for me is the ability to control devices by activity. Select "Watch TV" on the touch screen, and the volume control buttons control the preamp, the channel +/- buttons and numeric keypad control the satellite receiver, and touch screen buttons can be customized to control the TV functions, or what have you. This way you don't have to be constantly changing to each device's control, which is just about as much of a pain in the arse as picking up a new remote each time.


----------



## roadster-s

^^^^^^


x2 Coming from Sony RMA touch screen remotes over the last 12 years, this Harmony One is 100x easier to program and it's activities are dumb proof!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19821581
> 
> 
> Hello again my friend,
> 
> 
> Check out this site for everything relating to Universal Remotes .
> 
> 
> There you could do some research into which brand of universal would work best with your HT system. Of course you would want to find the best brand that will work with the majority of your equipment plus the remote should be able to learn codes from your OEM remotes in case the universal does not have the proper codes.
> 
> 
> Or you could just pay me to come and program which ever remote you do purchase.



Thanks for the link, HTG. Excellent resource.










The research is done. I've pretty much made up my mind... actually the deal is in place and the money paid.










Now you're more than welcome to stop over, have a cocktail, I'll fire up the BBQ (while you program the new remote







) on our way to Seth's for his big unveiling.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/19822471
> 
> 
> My vote is for the harmony One.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19823219
> 
> 
> +1 on the Harmony One (or the RF version).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roadster-s* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this Harmony One is 100x easier to program and it's activities are dumb proof!




You're close, fellas. Very close... but not the One.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Ok if you don't reveal your choice soon I might just have to post that Anticipation video song by Carly Simon again.







Looking forward to the unveiling.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19855379
> 
> 
> You're close, fellas. Very close... but not the One.



But it is the One. It says so right on the remote.










What else do you have in mind?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19856186
> 
> 
> Ok if you don't reveal your choice soon I might just have to post that Anticipation video song by Carly Simon again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the unveiling.










...











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19857089
> 
> 
> But it is the One. It says so right on the remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else do you have in mind?



It is from Logitech and it does have a one in the model number... but it's not a One. Did I just blow your minds!


I need to pick up a few 1/8 mini plug cables for my amplifier triggers. I'm thinking these cables
 will do the trick.


----------



## hifisponge

hmmm.... its a harmony, and its got a one, but its not the one....


Blam!


The Harmony 1100!











Oh yeah, that's the one isn't it.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19873154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is from Logitech and it does have a one in the model number... but it's not a One. Did I just blow your minds!
> 
> 
> I need to pick up a few 1/8 mini plug cables for my amplifier triggers. I'm thinking these cables
> will do the trick.



Instead of paying $9 for the 1/8 cables from RS, how about 65 cents for the same cable from here ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19874325
> 
> 
> hmmm.... its a harmony, and its got a one, but its not the one....
> 
> 
> Blam!
> 
> 
> The Harmony 1100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that's the one isn't it.



Hehe. Yep, that's the one, but yet not the One.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19874653
> 
> 
> Instead of paying $9 for the 1/8 cables from RS, how about 65 cents for the same cable from here ?



Thank you and good call, HTG. It didn't even occur to me to check monoprice.










EDIT: I just ordered them. And since I needed more than 2 that brought them down to .62 cents each.


----------



## hikarate

Gratz Wabo! Hope you love it, I like pretty much everything Logitech does.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/19878243
> 
> 
> Gratz Wabo! Hope you love it, I like pretty much everything Logitech does.



Thanks, hikarate. Looking forward to it. I will finally move into the one button on/off club. In my old age, it's the small things that count.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19877115
> 
> 
> Thank you and good call, HTG. It didn't even occur to me to check monoprice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just ordered them. And since I needed more than 2 that brought them down to .62 cents each.



No prob man. I'm just looking out for my Homies.


----------



## ddgtr

Wabo, congrats on the new toy, it's cool lookin' !! Just like one of them Star Trek devices!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No prob man. I'm just looking out for my Homies.



You da shizzle, HTG.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wabo, congrats on the new toy, it's cool lookin' !! Just like one of them Star Trek devices!!



Hi ddgtr.


Good to hear from you. How are things going?


Beam me up, Scotty.


----------



## Waboman

UPS just dropped this package off. Hmm, what could it be...?


----------



## dbachman

Maybe Jimmy Buffett tickets.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Waboman* 
UPS just dropped this package off. Hmm, what could it be...?
Hmmm


A nondescript box with no writing on it. Did that come from the Love Shack?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19887538
> 
> 
> UPS just dropped this package off. Hmm, what could it be...?



I love packages what is it?


----------



## Gelinas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19890774
> 
> 
> I love packages what is it?



Perhaps a new remote?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps a new remote?



Yes a logitech??


----------



## hikarate

A hamster?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/19891210
> 
> 
> A hamster?



Obviously, an accessory for the scissors. Which belong to the hamster.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbachman* /forum/post/19887646
> 
> 
> Maybe Jimmy Buffett tickets.



I'd trade what's in the box for 2 first class tickets to Margaritaville. I needs to get back. Now where's my cheeseburger in paradise?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19890489
> 
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> 
> A nondescript box with no writing on it. Did that come from the Love Shack?




























> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19890774
> 
> 
> I love packages what is it?



The love shack, baby!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/19891210
> 
> 
> A hamster?



Yes! A dancing hamster!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19893261
> 
> 
> Obviously, an accessory for the scissors. Which belong to the hamster.



Not any ol' hamster, a dancing hamster!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/19890998
> 
> 
> Perhaps a new remote?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19891106
> 
> 
> Yes a logitech??



Yep. I know it's not as exciting as the dancing hamster, but it's all I could afford.


I think I'm over my head. This old dog is too old school for these new fangled 'motes.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19894041
> 
> 
> Yep. I know it's not as exciting as the dancing hamster, but it's all I could afford.
> 
> 
> I think I'm over my head. This old dog is too old school for these new fangled 'motes.



Your such a funnie man. It really is amazing how simple these remotes are to setup. Write down your model numbers of your equipment. Enter those models into the remote while the remote is attached to your PC under system devices. Then follow the easy to understand directions to set up activities.


To give you some inspiration, I have on my remote:


"Watch TV" sound comes from the TV speakers.

"Watch TV with surround" this turns on the AVR and output the sounds through the 5.1 system.

"Watch a Bluray" turns on the AVR plus the BD player in order to watch a BD or DVD.

"Watch a LaserDisc" are you following me now?

"Listen to music" leaves the TV off. turns on the AVR and changes the DVR to the music channels.

"Listen to a CD"



If you need personal attention, PM me and we can talk on the phone this weekend.


EDIT: in setting up the remote.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I know it's not as exciting as the dancing hamster, but it's all I could afford.
> 
> 
> I think I'm over my head. This old dog is too old school for these new fangled 'motes.



Good stuff congrats on your new remote.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I know it's not as exciting as the dancing hamster, but it's all I could afford.
> 
> 
> I think I'm over my head. This old dog is too old school for these new fangled 'motes.



You'll pick it up you can do great movies on you tube for your setup this should be a walk in the park for you.


----------



## hikarate

Wabo you are going to love that remote. The software to set it up is way easy, and since you got the big dog, you don't have any limitations with what you can do with it. You are gonna be dancing like that hamster in no time!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19894864
> 
> 
> Your such a funnie man. It really is amazing how simple these remotes are to setup. Write down your model numbers of your equipment. Enter those models into the remote while the remote is attached to your PC under system devices. Then follow the easy to understand directions to set up activities.
> 
> 
> To give you some inspiration, I have on my remote:
> 
> 
> "Watch TV" sound comes from the TV speakers.
> 
> "Watch TV with surround" this turns on the AVR and output the sounds through the 5.1 system.
> 
> "Watch a Bluray" turns on the AVR plus the BD player in order to watch a BD or DVD.
> 
> "Watch a LaserDisc" are you following me now?
> 
> "Listen to music" leaves the TV off. turns on the AVR and changes the DVR to the music channels.
> 
> "Listen to a CD"
> 
> 
> 
> If you need personal attention, PM me and we can talk on the phone this weekend.
> 
> 
> EDIT: in setting up the remote.



Lol. Thanks, HTG. I do need me some personal attention.


I just received the remote yesterday. So I haven't had too much time to play with it yet. However, it seems everything I've been able to do is what I guess you call 'macros.' How do I get into certain components GUIs? For example my AVP-A1HDCI processor? So I can change single inputs and not have multiple things happen? For example, I want to hit one button and have my processor, amps, projector and satellite receiver come on, and if possible have my blinds close. Then, say I want to watch a bluray, I want to hit another button turning on the player, but not changing the input on my processor until I'm ready. Then once I'm ready, and the BD has loaded, hit a button again and switch the input on my processor and dim the lights. Keeping my satellite receiver on. I don't want things just shutting down until I'm ready for them to shut down. Another example, I'd like to be watching tv, turn my bluray player on without changing inputs (still watching tv) then switch inputs to my BD player when I want to. Is it a matter of adding more bluray buttons or activities? I'm still getting the lingo down.







Is this possible? I hope I'm explaining this correctly. I think I need to have more hands on time with it.


You may be getting a PM.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19895418
> 
> 
> You'll pick it up you can do great movies on you tube for your setup this should be a walk in the park for you.



Lol. There's no such thing as a walk in the park, for this old dog.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/19895691
> 
> 
> Wabo you are going to love that remote. The software to set it up is way easy, and since you got the big dog, you don't have any limitations with what you can do with it. You are gonna be dancing like that hamster in no time!



Thanks, hikarate. I think I just need more "hands on" time to play with it some more. I can't wait to bust a move like that hamster.


----------



## Waboman

I can't figure out how to alter any activities. It's always the same. For example, if I want to just turn on the BD player, nothing else, Harmony always wants the pj & processor on too. I can't figure out how to do individual inputs.













Just trying to do a quick, simple setup and it's telling me it can't do my DirecTV DVR? It's a pretty standard DVR (HR21-100). Is this normal? Or am I just missing something?


Thanks!


----------



## hifisponge

The harmony set-up program can be a little screwy sometimes, but you have to understand that it is an activity-based remote, so it is going to try to group things that it thinks are needed for a given activity. If you want to just control a single device, when using the remote, you push the "devices" soft key to pick the component you want to control.


So if you want to just turn on the BD player, instead of selecting an activity (like Watch TV, or Watch Movie, or Listen to Music), select "devices", then select the BD player from the list, and press the power button on the touch screen. You'll have to make sure that you add the power button to the BD Player device menu (see steps 1 - 5 below).





























As for your DVR, if the codes aren't in the Logitech library, you can always teach all of the commands to the Harmony remote manually (one by one) using the "learn infrared commands" option shown on my second screen grab above.


----------



## hometheatergeek

If you like we can talk on the phone this evening. PM me. You need to have a run thru on how to setup your activities. You did install the software on your PC correct? If so I believe the software is the same no matter which Harmony you own. I have the 880 and what we can do is open the software together so I can walk you thru the setup routine. I'll check back around 7:30 EST today.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19896326
> 
> 
> The harmony set-up program can be a little screwy sometimes, but you have to understand that it is an activity-based remote, so it is going to try to group things that it thinks are needed for a given activity. If you want to just control a single device, when using the remote, you push the "devices" soft key to pick the component you want to control.
> 
> 
> So if you want to just turn on the BD player, instead of selecting an activity (like Watch TV, or Watch Movie, or Listen to Music), select "devices", then select the BD player from the list, and press the power button on the touch screen. You'll have to make sure that you add the power button to the BD Player device menu (see steps 1 - 5 below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your DVR, if the codes aren't in the Logitech library, you can always teach all of the commands to the Harmony remote manually (one by one) using the "learn infrared commands" option shown on my second screen grab above.



Hi hifi.


Thanks for the screen shots. I really appreciate it. I always seem to work better with visual aids. I'm actually working on the Harmony now... in between getting distracted by the wife & kids.







I will post some screen shots to see if I'm doing this right.


Thanks again!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19899732
> 
> 
> If you like we can talk on the phone this evening. PM me. You need to have a run thru on how to setup your activities. You did install the software on your PC correct? If so I believe the software is the same no matter which Harmony you own. I have the 880 and what we can do is open the software together so I can walk you thru the setup routine. I'll check back around 7:30 EST today.



Hi HTG.


PM sent.


Yes, I installed the software on my computer. Trying to wrk on it as we speak.


----------



## Waboman

Hey guys. Here's what I want my 1100 to do. I want to hit one button and have things turn on. After that, I want complete control of each individual component. Not have the Harmony try and switch everything for me. I want to be able to change the input on my pre/pro on the fly, to whichever input I want. Quick and painless. Is this possible with the 1100?


So basically, I want to turn my on BD player, but not have my processor switch inputs until I'm ready. The way it is now, I hit "watch a bluray" and the Harmony turns on my player and switches the input on my pre/pro. I only want the Harmony to turn on my BD and I will switch the input when I'm ready. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Waboman

Here's the best way I can explain what I'm after.. I think. The only 'activity' I want the 1100 to do is turn on/off my processor, amp, pj, PPPs, & sat receiver. After that is done, I want individual control of all my gear. I want to turn on my BD player and select when I want to switch inputs. Not have an activity decide when it's time for me.


----------



## hifisponge

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Waboman* 
Hey guys. Here's what I want my 1100 to do. I want to hit one button and have things turn on. After that, I want complete control of each individual component. Not have the Harmony try and switch everything for me. I want to be able to change the input on my pre/pro on the fly, to whichever input I want. Quick and painless. Is this possible with the 1100?


So basically, I want to turn my on BD player, but not have my processor switch inputs until I'm ready. The way it is now, I hit "watch a bluray" and the Harmony turns on my player and switches the input on my pre/pro. I only want the Harmony to turn on my BD and I will switch the input when I'm ready. Does that make any sense?
Why? What are you doing between the time you turn on the BD player and the time that you decide to use it?


The activity based programming is intended to make using the remote easier for the common things you do, like watch TV, watch a movie, or listen to music. When watching TV", the controls for this activity allows you to adjust the volume on the prepro, change the channel on the cable box, and change picture settings in the TV wiithout having to switch to a different device for each.


I think you need to give the activity scheme a chance rather than trying to use it like an old-tech universal.


BUT... if you want to do what you are saying, you would make just one "activity" that turns on all of your components, and then on my remote there is a "devices" soft key in the lower right of the touch screen. You would press the equivalent of this button on your remote to access a list of your individual components and control each of them from there.


----------



## Fanaticalism

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hifisponge* 
*Why*? What are you doing between the time you turn on the BD player and the time that you decide to use it?
I asked myself the same question.


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hifisponge* 
Why? What are you doing between the time you turn on the BD player and the time that you decide to use it?
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* 
I asked myself the same question.








Lol. I don't know, maybe make a sandwich or put in a pizza.










I like to turn on the BD player, have it go thru it's start up ritual, all the while I'm still watching tv not a blank screen with a bluray is loading icon. Then insert the disc, let it load, go thru the FBI warnings, etc. all the while I'm still watching tv not an FBI warning, etc. Then when both the BD and I are ready, switch inputs on my processor to the BD player, sip my cocktail and watch a fantastic movie. In a nutshell.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hifisponge*
The activity based programming is intended to make using the remote easier for the common things you do, like watch TV, watch a movie, or listen to music. When watching TV", the controls for this activity allows you to adjust the volume on the prepro, change the channel on the cable box, and change picture settings in the TV wiithout having to switch to a different device for each.


I think you need to give the activity scheme a chance rather than trying to use it like an old-tech universal.


BUT... if you want to do what you are saying, you would make just one "activity" that turns on all of your components, and then on my remote there is a "devices" soft key in the lower right of the touch screen. You would press the equivalent of this button on your remote to access a list of your individual components and control each of them from there.
I now understand this is foremost an activity remote. I may be trying to do things the old school way, because in fact, I am old school. So, I may try the one activity that turns on the gear, then keep my 1100 on the devices screen and use that. We'll see. There's always ebay.


----------



## hikarate

You might could try a button mapped to turning on the BD player under your "Watch TV" activity. You can then setup your "Watch a Movie" activity to turn on everything else, and leave the BD player out of that activity.


I think that should give you the results you want for at least this one scenario. The remote is pretty flexible if you are willing to a do a few workarounds like this for things.


----------



## hifisponge

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hikarate* 
You might could try a button mapped to turning on the BD player under your "Watch TV" activity. You can then setup your "Watch a Movie" activity to turn on everything else, and leave the BD player out of that activity.


I think that should give you the results you want for at least this one scenario. The remote is pretty flexible if you are willing to a do a few workarounds like this for things.
This is a great suggestion. You could also set-up the remote so that the BD player comes on when you power up the entire system, and force it into an "always on" state (through the PC software). This way you could load your disc and wait a few minutes, then press the watch movie activity button when you are ready.


If this remote doesn't work out for you, check out Philips Pronto.


----------



## hometheatergeek

I also believe (and i will have to check) but somewhere in the software you can put in a delay between whan the BD is first turned on and when the other components are switched to the correct inputs. But I like hikarate suggestion better. While you are watching TV just select the device button, press the BD player, rearrange the "power on" button so it is on the first page when you switch to the BD device then power on the BD player. The only downside to that is when using HDMI you PJ might flicker and the audio might drop some when the BD first turns on.


----------



## Waboman

Thanks guys! I appreciate you taking the time and helping me out. I gotta remind myself that I've only had the remote for a few days, and a 'mote Jedi I am not... yet.










I just need more time to play with it. I'm working my way up to universal remote Jedi status. The force is strong with this one.


----------



## hikarate

Help me Wabowan, you are my only hope!


----------



## THE_FORCE

Just a suggestion, but if it was me I'd set up 2 activities on the remote...


The first could be called 'Watch BD pt. 1' or similar, which turns on only the BD player - and a second one called 'Watch BD pt. 2' (e.g) which then switches TV inputs, AV inputs etc.


Of course you'd still have to include all the devices in the first activity so that you could still have full control of the kit, but this should involve the least amount of button presses that I can think of for what you want to do.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hey amigo,


If and when you figure out how you want to use your new toy, you need to go run out and buy the movie RED. I just watched the rental and with just our little bantering back and forth, on word play, I can tell this is a movie we both must own. The humor in this movie is ggrrreeeaaattt. Not to mention all of the gun play.


----------



## hikarate

+1 red


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hikarate* 
Help me Wabowan, you are my only hope!
Lol. If that's the case, we're in trouble.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/19915944
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion, but if it was me I'd set up 2 activities on the remote...
> 
> 
> The first could be called 'Watch BD pt. 1' or similar, which turns on only the BD player - and a second one called 'Watch BD pt. 2' (e.g) which then switches TV inputs, AV inputs etc.
> 
> 
> Of course you'd still have to include all the devices in the first activity so that you could still have full control of the kit, but this should involve the least amount of button presses that I can think of for what you want to do.



Whassup Force?


Thanks for dropping by. I thought you'd be out ripping up the Autobahn in your new Bond-mobile.










Believe it or not, after all this, I configured the 1100 in my old school ways. My trigger cables came and have been installed. It's nothing but easy street now.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19916427
> 
> 
> Hey amigo,
> 
> 
> If and when you figure out how you want to use your new toy, you need to go run out and buy the movie RED. I just watched the rental and with just our little bantering back and forth, on word play, I can tell this is a movie we both must own. The humor in this movie is ggrrreeeaaattt. Not to mention all of the gun play.



What it is, HTG.


We are on the same page, my friend. I bought RED and have watched it twice already!










FYI, if you decide to buy RED, make sure you get the lossless DTS-HD MA version. Believe it or not, Summit Entertainment released one version of the bluray with lossy DD.







Madness!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19916792
> 
> 
> What it is, HTG.
> 
> 
> We are on the same page, my friend. I bought RED and have watched it twice already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, if you decide to buy RED, make sure you get the lossless DTS-HD MA version. Believe it or not, Summit Entertainment released one version of the bluray with lossy DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madness!



And in my view that is BS that you have to pick the correct version. If it is a BD then there should only be HD audio on it. I want to buy the movie then again ...


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19916775
> 
> 
> Whassup Force?
> 
> 
> Thanks for dropping by. I thought you'd be out ripping up the Autobahn in your new Bond-mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, after all this, I configured the 1100 in my old school ways. My trigger cables came and have been installed. It's nothing but easy street now.



hehe - trigger cables still get the job done !


Reckon I'm gonna have to get an 1100 to replace my 1000 as I think it's giving up the ghost.










Keep rockin' !


----------



## Waboman

I've always wanted those cool signs all you guys seem to have. I just can't find them. These are cheap, and not as nice as I'd like.


----------



## hometheatergeek

I found out a secret about you on another forum so with that said:


----------



## nezff

hey there wabo.


----------



## hikarate

Is it your BD Wabo? If so HBD!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19997227
> 
> 
> I found out a secret about you on another forum so with that said:




Thanks, HTG.










The dancing chipmunks rock.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/19998090
> 
> 
> hey there wabo.



Hi nezff.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/20000479
> 
> 
> Is it your BD Wabo? If so HBD!



Thanks, hikarate. Tis true, I'm old.


----------



## Waboman

Gentlemen, I put my Wireworld Silver Eclipse speaker cables up on the gon. So feel free to click on over and hit the 'buy it now' button.









http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls....-Eclipse-5.2-s


----------



## Carmant

Wow, this is what I want one day


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carmant* /forum/post/20009840
> 
> 
> Wow, this is what I want one day



Hi Carmant. Thanks for the very nice comment.


----------



## BrolicBeast

This gear is outstanding!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20035855
> 
> 
> This gear is outstanding!!



Hi, BB. Thanks for dropping by and the nice comment.


----------



## ddgtr

Phew, I just got back from Disney On Ice, took the girls to see it... Would have been alright except for they cranked out the sound too high and combined with the wrong music that can be way below average...


Wabo, how did you figure out the Logitech remote after all? I've got a 880 and can't say I'm thrilled with it...


----------



## craftworld

Wow!! Great setup. I like!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craftworld* /forum/post/20038027
> 
> 
> Wow!! Great setup. I like!



Thanks, craftworld.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20037172
> 
> 
> Phew, I just got back from Disney On Ice, took the girls to see it... Would have been alright except for they cranked out the sound too high and combined with the wrong music that can be way below average...
> 
> 
> Wabo, how did you figure out the Logitech remote after all? I've got a 880 and can't say I'm thrilled with it...



Lol. I've been to many of those live kids show. They're hit or miss. The Wiggles were fun. Captain Feathersword cracks me up.










Went to "I Am Number Four" at the IMAX yesterday. I tell you what, if you're gonna leave your HT and pay to see a movie, the IMAX is da shizzle.


Re the Logitech. I just kept plugging away at it. PM coming.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20050063
> 
> 
> Lol. I've been to many of those live kids show. They're hit or miss. The Wiggles were fun. Captain Feathersword cracks me up.



Is that before or after the libations?


----------



## ddgtr

HTG, cool picture!! That must happen in high end bars where I don't meet the dress code, the blues playing dives we frequent hit us with an Old Grandad right when we walk through the door. Just got a killer Mai Tai recipe though, allegedly one of better ones - my first brush with fancy cocktails.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20050647
> 
> 
> Is that before or after the libations?



Nice pic, HTG. That looks tasty. With the weekend upon us, I think libations are definitely in order.


The wife went out of town for a scrap-booking getaway with her girlfriends thru the weekend.







I keep asking her if there's gonna be a pillow fight and if so, send me pics.







It's just gonna be my kids and I living the bachelor lifestyle. Can you say pizza every night for dinner! That's how dad rolls.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20059257
> 
> 
> HTG, cool picture!! That must happen in high end bars where I don't meet the dress code, the blues playing dives we frequent hit us with an Old Grandad right when we walk through the door. Just got a killer Mai Tai recipe though, allegedly one of better ones - my first brush with fancy cocktails.



Lol. I can see the double d sportin' his finest Armani, raising the back of his hand to anyone who gets out of line.







The Old Grandad in your hand as you walk in the door is a touch of class. Speaking of, please share your Mai Tai recipe. I can sip it and pretend all the snow outside is soft, white beach sand.


----------



## ddgtr

Yeah, pimp daddy dd bumping around all dressed up in a red-with-white-stripes custom Armani, hat, yellow hankie and the works, ladies fainting left and right... That's how I roll...


I wish.


I'll send you the Mai Tai recipe. It's from a bartender in an upscale place in Maui who gave it up after he saw me raise the back of my hand (haha). No, a friend of mine went on a quest to find the best Mai Tai which he did in Maui. He was so excited and asked so many "intelligent" questions on the subject that the bartender gave up the recipe.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20060139
> 
> 
> Yeah, pimp daddy dd bumping around all dressed up in *a red-with-white-stripes custom Armani, hat, yellow hankie and the works, ladies fainting left and right... That's how I roll...*
> 
> I wish.
> 
> 
> I'll send you the Mai Tai recipe. It's from a bartender in an upscale place in Maui who gave it up after he saw me raise the back of my hand (haha). No, a friend of mine went on a quest to find the best Mai Tai which he did in Maui. He was so excited and asked so many "intelligent" questions on the subject that the bartender gave up the recipe.



Not with an outfit like that you won't.










Better to stay home and enjoy your system.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20060139
> 
> 
> Yeah, pimp daddy dd bumping around all dressed up in a red-with-white-stripes custom Armani, hat, yellow hankie and the works, ladies fainting left and right... That's how I roll...
> 
> 
> I wish.
> 
> 
> I'll send you the Mai Tai recipe. It's from a bartender in an upscale place in Maui who gave it up after he saw me raise the back of my hand (haha). No, a friend of mine went on a quest to find the best Mai Tai which he did in Maui. He was so excited and asked so many "intelligent" questions on the subject that the bartender gave up the recipe.



Ya gots to roll with a strong pimp hand!


I look forward to your Mai Tai recipe. In fact, I'm feeling rather parched now.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20061499
> 
> 
> Not with an outfit like that you won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better to stay home and enjoy your system.



The double d, rollin' hard and doing bizness..


----------



## Waboman

For a brief time I contemplated (thanks hifi







) selling my PPPs and getting the new PS Audio P10. I did however come to my senses, apologized profusely to my PPPs (I think they're still angry with me) and will be sitting this one out... for now.











Bringing back sexy. You know it!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20064121
> 
> 
> For a brief time I contemplated (thanks hifi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) selling my PPPs and getting the new PS Audio P10. I did however come to my senses, apologized profusely to my PPPs (I think they're still angry with me) and will be sitting this one out... for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing back sexy. You know it!



i don't think the power capacity is any greater with the P10 (1200 continuous), though there is a higher current reserve (70A, I think). So unless you were going for the look or there's some feature you liked, I don't see the benefit. And they're twice the price of your current PPPs.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20064082
> 
> 
> Ya gots to roll with a strong pimp hand!
> 
> 
> The double d, rollin' hard and doing bizness..




Haha, the Cuban is a nice touch!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20065671
> 
> 
> i don't think the power capacity is any greater with the P10 (1200 continuous), though there is a higher current reserve (70A, I think). So unless you were going for the look or there's some feature you liked, I don't see the benefit. And they're twice the price of your current PPPs.



You're absolutely correct, prepress. The only reason for me wanting the P10 is to have the latest & greatest. Plus the front panel display is perty cool. Other than that, there really is no benefit. I can get carried away with new gear. Especially sexy new gear.







The PPPs continue to rock!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20066394
> 
> 
> Haha, the Cuban is a nice touch!



Lol. It's supposed to be a pimp.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20066777
> 
> 
> Lol. It's supposed to be a pimp.




LOL, I know, I was referring to the "ceegar"!!!

















I did make a batch of that it tasted really good but again, I don't have a good frame of reference. After all, no graphs, no blind tasting it's all subjective!!


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ddgtr* 
LOL, I know, I was referring to the "ceegar"!!!

















I did make a batch of that it tasted really good but again, I don't have a good frame of reference. After all, no graphs, no blind tasting it's all subjective!!















Oops.







It is a nice ceegar, btw.










Lol. I'll try and make a batch here soon. I need to track down all the ingredients. Which will be no small task. Then I will run REW and get it just right.


----------



## ddgtr

Wabo, what's the haps with the props, my man!!







You've been kind of quiet lately!


Hope all is well,

Peace!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20126466
> 
> 
> Wabo, what's the haps with the props, my man!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been kind of quiet lately!
> 
> 
> Hope all is well,
> 
> Peace!



Hi dd.


What's up, brotha? Is your room fully operational now? It sure is perty.










I've just been chillin' like a villain. Keepin' it on the down-low.







Not much new going on here.


Rock on!


----------



## Waboman

My new speaker cables arrived today. I just ordered them Tuesday and two days later they're in my house. And that was with free shipping!










As a bouns they sent two free cables along. What a nice surprise. Color me impressed.


----------



## hometheatergeek

TGIF Wabo. Nice looking cables. How did you hear about Calabrine? I guess we all know what you're doing this weekend.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20133000
> 
> 
> Hi dd.
> 
> 
> What's up, brotha? Is your room fully operational now? It sure is perty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been chillin' like a villain. Keepin' it on the down-low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much new going on here.
> 
> 
> Rock on!



Nah, still waiting for the speaks... Sailboat left Italy two weeks ago, it'll probably reach NYC in another 2 weeks then the horse carriage will zoom across the States at a whopping 15 mph...







I know, good speakers are like good food, it takes time to make...


Hey, great looking cables! The XLR's are a nice surprise, are they also made by Calabrine? Been meaning to ask you, do you use balanced connections in your system?


Congrats!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20135216
> 
> 
> TGIF Wabo. Nice looking cables. How did you hear about Calabrine? I guess we all know what you're doing this weekend.



Whassup, HTG?


The weekend is finally upon us. Any big plans? I'm soooo far behind on my bluray watching.







My excuse is that my HT was down for five days without speaker cable.







I heard about the Calabrine cables on a different forum.







Sorry. I just hooked them up last night. Hopefully, this weekend will give me a chance to turn it up!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20138128
> 
> 
> Nah, still waiting for the speaks... Sailboat left Italy two weeks ago, it'll probably reach NYC in another 2 weeks then the horse carriage will zoom across the States at a whopping 15 mph...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, good speakers are like good food, it takes time to make...
> 
> 
> Hey, great looking cables! The XLR's are a nice surprise, are they also made by Calabrine? Been meaning to ask you, do you use balanced connections in your system?
> 
> 
> Congrats!!



Hey, dd. What's shaking, my man?


Lol. Yes, that slow boat from Italy can be maddening. From the country that gave us Ferrari's and Lambo's, you'd think they could get the speakers here faster.







I like the food analogy. It fits perfectly in this scenario.







I'm looking forward to seeing how even more awesomeness your room will become.










Unfortunately, the freebies weren't XLRs. They're an S-video cable and a digital optical cable. But hey, they were free.










Yes, my system is fully balanced. I use all balanced connections. How about you?


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20133008
> 
> 
> My new speaker cables arrived today. I just ordered them Tuesday and two days later they're in my house. And that was with free shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a bouns they sent two free cables along. What a nice surprise. Color me impressed.



Great looking cables and reasonably priced too. I really like the look of their ICs and digital cables too. And when you are a cable non-believer like me, as long they are shielded and the proper gauge, the choice is pretty much made on how cool they look.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20141462
> 
> 
> Hey, dd. What's shaking, my man?
> 
> 
> Lol. Yes, that slow boat from Italy can be maddening. From the country that gave us Ferrari's and Lambo's, you'd think they could get the speakers here faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the food analogy. It fits perfectly in this scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing how even more awesomeness your room will become.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the freebies weren't XLRs. They're an S-video cable and a digital optical cable. But hey, they were free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my system is fully balanced. I use all balanced connections. How about you?



Fantastic Waboman. I love getting stuff like that. Balanced for me too


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Jeff.


Man have I missed out on so much over here. It's great reading the chats between the old crew.










Now that you have the new cables installed, have you heard or detected any sonic differences in the ML's? Like really, the "Silvers" were some serious speaker cables. The Calabrines are 1/8th the price of the Wireworlds aren't they?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20141669
> 
> 
> Great looking cables and reasonably priced too. I really like the look of their ICs and digital cables too. And when you are a cable non-believer like me, as long they are shielded and the proper gauge, the choice is pretty much made on how cool they look.



Hi Tim.


I completely agree. The days of me buying extremely expensive cables are done. I'm digging the Calabrines. They're well made, sound great and look cool. What else is there?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20157329
> 
> 
> Fantastic Waboman. I love getting stuff like that. Balanced for me too



Hi Frank.


Absolutely. Balanced is the only way to go.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/20157734
> 
> 
> Hello Jeff.
> 
> 
> Man have I missed out on so much over here. It's great reading the chats between the old crew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you have the new cables installed, have you heard or detected any sonic differences in the ML's? Like really, the "Silvers" were some serious speaker cables. The Calabrines are 1/8th the price of the Wireworlds aren't they?



Hi Lawrence.


Good to see you around, even if it took 8 months.










I'm completely satisfied with the Calabrines. Don't get me wrong, the Wireword was/is a quality cable. But for the price, they're not, _to me_, 10x better than the Calabrines. To each his own, right buddy?










How have you been? A little bird has mentioned you have the upgrade bug bad.







Only one way to cure that... upgrade.


----------



## Waboman

I've been battling a cold/flu







but managed to pick up an iPad 2 the other day.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did manage to get out and pick up an iPad 2 the other day.



Very nice congrats wabo. Have you had a chance to play with it?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20163662
> 
> 
> Very nice congrats wabo. Have you had a chance to play with it?



Thanks, Franin.


I've been too sick to play with it.







It's just sitting there, still shrink wrapped, taunting me.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20163647
> 
> 
> Hi Lawrence.
> 
> 
> Good to see you around, even if it took 8 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm completely satisfied with the Calabrines. Don't get me wrong, the Wireword was/is a quality cable. But for the price, they're not, _to me_, 10x better than the Calabrines. To each his own, right buddy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How have you been? A little bird has mentioned you have the upgrade bug bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one way to cure that... upgrade.




Hello My Friend.


I hope you are feeling better. I know you were under the weather. I'm assuming that you are feeling better now, being that you posting on the threads. I know when I had the flu bug, I was out for the count for several days! Posting on the threads,.... I couldn't if I tried! Too weak!










I happy to hear that you are happy with the new Calabrines.

And congrats on the new iPAD2. Steve Jobs gotcha didn't he!?! I understand,.... really, I do!!! I just purchased the iPhone 4 for my wife, I got the Apple TV, and the iPad 2 is looking pretty tempting. My wife doesn't understand why I'm contemplating getting one. I currently own 4 computers. 1 desktop, 2 laptops and an HTPC. Not to mention, both daughters have a laptop, and the wife has one. So with 7 computers in the house, adding an iPad, to her, is ridiculous. I tried to explain that it's not only a computer, but a technical marvel!







Here's the thing, Reluctantly, she's fallen in love with her iPhone. I know for a fact that if I bring the iPad in the home, she'll fall in love with it also.







We'll see.


Yeah, the upgrade affliction has taken hold. Since I integrated the HTPC, I'm now in the zone! There is a mom and pop hi-end audio store in South Jersey that has a NIB Rotel RSP-1098 w/HDMI connectivity. They are offering it to me for $850.00. The lowest I've seen a retro-fitted RSP-1098 go for recently is $1000! That's used! So a NIB with the HDMI at $850 is a steal. But, you know the caveat to owning this lovely piece,..... it's old outdated technology!

But it looks so good!







If I'm gonna do this, this will be the one. If I don't then I will set my sites on the Integra 40.2/80.2. Then there is the matter of the amp! It never stops my brutha, it never stops.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/20163857
> 
> 
> Hello My Friend.
> 
> 
> I hope you are feeling better. I know you were under the weather. I'm assuming that you are feeling better now, being that you posting on the threads. I know when I had the flu bug, I was out for the count for several days! Posting on the threads,.... I couldn't if I tried! Too weak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happy to hear that you are happy with the new Calabrines.
> 
> And congrats on the new iPAD2. Steve Jobs gotcha didn't he!?! I understand,.... really, I do!!! I just purchased the iPhone 4 for my wife, I got the Apple TV, and the iPad 2 is looking pretty tempting. My wife doesn't understand why I'm contemplating getting one. I currently own 4 computers. 1 desktop, 2 laptops and an HTPC. Not to mention, both daughters have a laptop, and the wife has one. So with 7 computers in the house, adding an iPad, to her, is ridiculous. I tried to explain that it's not only a computer, but a technical marvel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing, Reluctantly, she's fallen in love with her iPhone. I know for a fact that if I bring the iPad in the home, she'll fall in love with it also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> 
> Yeah, the upgrade affliction has taken hold. Since I integrated the HTPC, I'm now in the zone! There is a mom and pop hi-end audio store in South Jersey that has a NIB Rotel RSP-1098 w/HDMI connectivity. They are offering it to me for $850.00. The lowest I've seen a retro-fitted RSP-1098 go for recently is $1000! That's used! So a NIB with the HDMI at $850 is a steal. But, you know the caveat to owning this lovely piece,..... it's old outdated technology!
> 
> But it looks so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm gonna do this, this will be the one. If I don't then I will set my sites on the Integra 40.2/80.2. Then there is the matter of the amp! It never stops my brutha, it never stops.



Hi LDG.


How are you? I'm still feeling pretty terrible.







Thing is, if I lay down, I have these violent coughing attacks. So I'm just killing time on the threads until the cough syrup kicks in.


Lol. Yeah, ol' Mr. Jobs got me.







I think the iPad 2 will be right at home in the LDG household. Once the Mrs. is on board, it's a done deal.







I haven't even opened mine up yet. How sad is that?


Here's my oft-kilter take your upgrade dilemma. Quality is quality. You can't mask that. How many flashing lights a company can put on their receiver, quality does not make. I love my old Marantz 2252 receiver from the 70's. That baby has build quality and sounds fantastic. The Rotel is a quality piece. Sure it doesn't have all the latest codecs, but I bet it excels in the AQ department. Plus, don't you have a 7.1 switcher or something to take advantage of the new codecs? Now with that said, four years down the road, the Rotel will still sound great, but might be showing it's age in the HT department. Audyssey really is a nice feature for HT. I think if you want to be more future secured, the 80.2 is probably the way to go. And it pains me, because the Rotel is such a sweet piece. Then again, this all my be the cough syrup talking.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20141462
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the freebies weren't XLRs. They're an S-video cable and a digital optical cable. But hey, they were free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my system is fully balanced. I use all balanced connections. How about you?



Wabo, what is up...


Man, I hope you're feeling better, it seems everyone has been coming down with some sort of flu or cold lately...


I missed the above post, I've just seen it! I guess that closeup pic of the s-video cable looked like an xlr, lol...


I do use balanced cables myself. I didn't care too much until one of my humming problems went away when I switched to all balanced. Besides, I can run longer cables to my sub when I wheel it around the room looking for the best response...


Congrats on the new ipad toy, LOL please tell me you didn't wait in one of those 400 people lines at the mall in front of the Apple store!!

















Get well soon Wabo!!


----------



## hikarate

Feel better Wabo! I still watch your video with AC/DC and the terminator stomping skulls! Hope your skull fairs better!


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/20163857
> 
> 
> Yeah, the upgrade affliction has taken hold. Since I integrated the HTPC, I'm now in the zone! There is a mom and pop hi-end audio store in South Jersey that has a NIB Rotel RSP-1098 w/HDMI connectivity. They are offering it to me for $850.00. The lowest I've seen a retro-fitted RSP-1098 go for recently is $1000! That's used! So a NIB with the HDMI at $850 is a steal. But, you know the caveat to owning this lovely piece,..... it's old outdated technology!
> 
> But it looks so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm gonna do this, this will be the one. If I don't then I will set my sites on the Integra 40.2/80.2. Then there is the matter of the amp! It never stops my brutha, it never stops.



Hey ldg! Long time no see. Wabo, I hope you don't mind me offering some advice in your thread, but I've got it on my UserCP list of threads to follow, so...










Rotel makes some good sounding 2CH gear, but I can't say that their multichannel stuff is anything special in the sound quality dept and it is always just a bit behind the times in regards to tech. I know you have the itch, but if you want some good sounding gear at affordable prices, consider NAD or Marantz. The *new* 7005 prepro from Martanz is only $1500 MSRP, and I have a contact that will sell it for at least 25% off, maybe 30%.


Drop me a PM if you are interested.










Wabo - feel better soon!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20167174
> 
> 
> Wabo, what is up...
> 
> 
> Man, I hope you're feeling better, it seems everyone has been coming down with some sort of flu or cold lately...
> 
> 
> I missed the above post, I've just seen it! I guess that closeup pic of the s-video cable looked like an xlr, lol...
> 
> 
> I do use balanced cables myself. I didn't care too much until one of my humming problems went away when I switched to all balanced. Besides, I can run longer cables to my sub when I wheel it around the room looking for the best response...
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new ipad toy, LOL please tell me you didn't wait in one of those 400 people lines at the mall in front of the Apple store!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get well soon Wabo!!



Thanks, dd. I'm actually feeling a bit more human today.


How is your room progressing? Have you got most of it dialed in?


Lol. There's no way I would ever stand in line for an iPad or most anything else for that matter. I must have got lucky. I called Target, they had just gotten a shipment in. So I drove over there and picked one up. Used a gift card too.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/20167198
> 
> 
> Feel better Wabo! I still watch your video with AC/DC and the terminator stomping skulls! Hope your skull fairs better!



Thanks, hikarate. That cracked me up. Lol. My head feels about the same as the skull getting stomped on.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20167900
> 
> 
> Hey ldg! Long time no see. Wabo, I hope you don't mind me offering some advice in your thread, but I've got it on my UserCP list of threads to follow, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotel makes some good sounding 2CH gear, but I can't say that their multichannel stuff is anything special in the sound quality dept and it is always just a bit behind the times in regards to tech. I know you have the itch, but if you want some good sounding gear at affordable prices, consider NAD or Marantz. The *new* 7005 prepro from Martanz is only $1500 MSRP, and I have a contact that will sell it for at least 25% off, maybe 30%.
> 
> 
> Drop me a PM if you are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wabo - feel better soon!



Hi, Tim.


No problemo, amigo. Please feel free to chime in here any time you want. Mi casa su casa.


I agree, the AV7005 is a sweet deal. In fact, I believe I even mentioned it your thread, LDG. I'm just sayin'.










Now I'm a separates man and can be heard shouting the battle cry, viva la separates!










Ah, decisions, decisions.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/20163857
> 
> 
> Hello My Friend.
> 
> 
> I hope you are feeling better. I know you were under the weather. I'm assuming that you are feeling better now, being that you posting on the threads. I know when I had the flu bug, I was out for the count for several days! Posting on the threads,.... I couldn't if I tried! Too weak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happy to hear that you are happy with the new Calabrines.
> 
> And congrats on the new iPAD2. Steve Jobs gotcha didn't he!?! I understand,.... really, I do!!! I just purchased the iPhone 4 for my wife, I got the Apple TV, and the iPad 2 is looking pretty tempting. My wife doesn't understand why I'm contemplating getting one. I currently own 4 computers. 1 desktop, 2 laptops and an HTPC. Not to mention, both daughters have a laptop, and the wife has one. So with 7 computers in the house, adding an iPad, to her, is ridiculous. I tried to explain that it's not only a computer, but a technical marvel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing, Reluctantly, she's fallen in love with her iPhone. I know for a fact that if I bring the iPad in the home, she'll fall in love with it also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> 
> Yeah, the upgrade affliction has taken hold. Since I integrated the HTPC, I'm now in the zone! There is a mom and pop hi-end audio store in South Jersey that has a NIB Rotel RSP-1098 w/HDMI connectivity. They are offering it to me for $850.00. The lowest I've seen a retro-fitted RSP-1098 go for recently is $1000! That's used! So a NIB with the HDMI at $850 is a steal. But, you know the caveat to owning this lovely piece,..... it's old outdated technology!
> 
> But it looks so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm gonna do this, this will be the one. If I don't then I will set my sites on the Integra 40.2/80.2. Then there is the matter of the amp! It never stops my brutha, it never stops.



I'm SO glad I'm not into HT, only stereo














.


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Waboman* 
Hi, Tim.


No problemo, amigo. Please feel free to chime in here any time you want. Mi casa su casa.


I agree, the AV7005 is a sweet deal. In fact, I believe I even mentioned it your thread, LDG. I'm just sayin'.










Now I'm a separates man and can be heard shouting the battle cry, viva la separates!










Ah, decisions, decisions.
viva la separates!


----------



## weird 23

What's up Wabo? How are the new speaker cables? I've never been one to be able to really tell the difference between cables, as long as they're of descent quality and well shielded that's good enough for me.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weird 23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's up Wabo? How are the new speaker cables? I've never been one to be able to really tell the difference between cables, as long as they're of descent quality and well shielded that's good enough for me.



Hi, weird 23. Good to see you here, my friend.










I agree completely. I'm enjoying my new speaker cable. Does everything my ridiculously expensive cable did.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20228639
> 
> 
> Hi, weird 23. Good to see you here, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely. I'm enjoying my new speaker cable. Does everything my ridiculously expensive cable did.



Wouldnt suprise me. I guess we all get suckered in at first.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weird 23* /forum/post/20217646
> 
> 
> What's up Wabo? How are the new speaker cables? I've never been one to be able to really tell the difference between cables, as long as they're of descent quality and well shielded that's good enough for me.



Don't forget good gauge size! That is what I attribute the improvement I hear to (more detail).


So Waboman, how'd you hear about Calabrine? I've never heard of them.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20229274
> 
> 
> Wouldnt suprise me. I guess we all get suckered in at first.



Yep. No more though.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20231785
> 
> 
> Don't forget good gauge size! That is what I attribute the improvement I hear to (more detail).
> 
> 
> So Waboman, how'd you hear about Calabrine? I've never heard of them.



I agree. A good gauge size is a must. I was turned onto the Calabrines by accident. I'm glad I found them.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. No more though.



Same!


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20239596
> 
> 
> I agree. A good gauge size is a must. I was turned onto the Calabrines by accident. I'm glad I found them.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20239600
> 
> 
> Same!



I gave up exotic wires long ago, but my system still sounds better when I wear a tinfoil hat and place a rose quartz crystal on my CD player.


----------



## Hammie

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Waboman*
I agree. A good gauge size is a must. I was turned onto the Calabrines by accident. I'm glad I found them.








You're welcome...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20239691
> 
> 
> I gave up exotic wires long ago, but my system still sounds better when I wear a tinfoil hat and place a rose quartz crystal on my CD player.



You have to sit at a 90-degree angle to get the best effect, though.


Seriously, those Calabrines look to be of good quality. Ultra-expensive cables don't make a lot of sense to me in my humble situation (I don't mind if they _look_ expensive), but a good deal is always great to find. Congratulations to you for taking advantage, Waboman.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20239691
> 
> 
> I gave up exotic wires long ago, but my system still sounds better when I wear a tinfoil hat and place a rose quartz crystal on my CD player.



I would pay money to see hifi dressed in his tinfoil hat and robe, doing the rose quartz crystal dance and sacrificing a laserdisc to appease the A/V Gods.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hammie* /forum/post/20269818
> 
> 
> You're welcome...



Yes sir. My inspiration.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20273004
> 
> 
> You have to sit at a 90-degree angle to get the best effect, though.
> 
> 
> Seriously, those Calabrines look to be of good quality. Ultra-expensive cables don't make a lot of sense to me in my humble situation (I don't mind if they _look_ expensive), but a good deal is always great to find. Congratulations to you for taking advantage, Waboman.



If you're in the market prepress, these cables are definitely worth considering. I'm so done with over priced "exotic" cables.







Perhaps I need Tim's rose colored quartz crystal.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20277798
> 
> 
> If you're in the market prepress, these cables are definitely worth considering. I'm so done with over priced "exotic" cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I need Tim's rose colored quartz crystal.



You're not gettin' mine. I had to trudge through the depths of Mordor and snatch this thing from the crown of the Dark Lord.


----------



## seanfarley2

So you being the high roller and all...plus you buying me drinks and $300 dinner when I go up there next....you should make a donation to my next ht purchases since you are a good friend like that







.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20277831
> 
> 
> You're not gettin' mine. I had to trudge through the depths of Mordor and snatch this thing from the crown of the Dark Lord.



Lol. I think I lost mine in Mordor last time I was there. Looks like I have to settle for the tinfoil hat.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20277970
> 
> 
> Lol. I think I lost mine in Mordor last time I was there. Looks like I have to settle for the tinfoil hat.



So this crystal I posses, is actually yours then? What a small world we live in.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanfarley2* /forum/post/20277891
> 
> 
> So you being the high roller and all...plus you buying me drinks and $300 dinner when I go up there next....you should make a donation to my next ht purchases since you are a good friend like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



What's up stranger? I had to do a double take make sure I was seeing right.







What else do you need in your HT? You pretty much have it all covered. However, I do accept your invitation to take me out for drinks and a $300 dinner. Hey, it's the least I can do.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20277993
> 
> 
> So this crystal I posses, is actually yours then? What a small world we live in.



Lol. I will let you keep it. Just send me a few pounds of Dungeness.


----------



## seanfarley2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20277996
> 
> 
> What's up stranger? I had to do a double take make sure I was seeing right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else do you need in your HT? You pretty much have it all covered. However, I do accept your invitation to take me out for drinks and a $300 dinner. Hey, it's the least I can do.



Need to get a turntable, music server (apple tv is only meant to be for movie/photo/netflix/etc. streaming off my 5.1 speakerbar bedroom setup), and I'd like to upgrade my dac. I could use Rel sub to integrate with my Sapphires also. Then there is my photography needs...any donations are welcome







.


YOU are buying drinks and dinner. I'm poor.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20278019
> 
> 
> Lol. I will let you keep it. Just send me a few pounds of Dungeness.



It is worth a few pounds of Alaskan King, but so be it.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20277798
> 
> 
> If you're in the market prepress, these cables are definitely worth considering. I'm so done with over priced "exotic" cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I need Tim's rose colored quartz crystal.



I'm OK with my Kimber 8TC so I'm not in the market, but I sometimes look ahead to what I'd get if a system component/accessory needed replacing. I have a plan for my speakers and am considering one for the preamp also. If speaker cable was needed, Calabrines might be on the list along with Kimber 12TC.


Another factor with cables is whether or not a system has the resolving power to make any differences audible. Even if I could afford exotic, high-dollar cables I don't know if they'd be worth it in my system. I'll stick with my current formula.


----------



## hikarate

Wabo, saw this and thought of you, you can go mobile!
http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/us/Produ...roductId=MXA60


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20279730
> 
> 
> I'm OK with my Kimber 8TC so I'm not in the market, but I sometimes look ahead to what I'd get if a system component/accessory needed replacing. I have a plan for my speakers and am considering one for the preamp also. If speaker cable was needed, Calabrines might be on the list along with Kimber 12TC.
> 
> 
> Another factor with cables is whether or not a system has the resolving power to make any differences audible. Even if I could afford exotic, high-dollar cables I don't know if they'd be worth it in my system. I'll stick with my current formula.



Your Kimber cables are just fine. I've stopped worrying about the "what-if's". Let me suggest, kicking back, putting your feet up, getting a beverage of your choice, and enjoying that awesome system you've put together. That's the prescription straight from DR. Wabo.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/20308642
> 
> 
> Wabo, saw this and thought of you, you can go mobile!
> http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/us/Produ...roductId=MXA60



What's shaking, hikarate?


I know, isn't that mini-mac system just the coolest!?







Sadly though, it's outta my budget. But it's still cool.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Your Kimber cables are just fine. I've stopped worrying about the "what-if's". Let me suggest, kicking back, putting your feet up, getting a beverage of your choice, and enjoying that awesome system you've put together. That's the prescription straight from DR. Wabo.



I agree with Dr Wabo prescription.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20315834
> 
> 
> Your Kimber cables are just fine. I've stopped worrying about the "what-if's". Let me suggest, kicking back, putting your feet up, getting a beverage of your choice, and enjoying that awesome system you've put together. That's the prescription straight from DR. Wabo.



A highly economically sound prescription, too.


----------



## Dodger66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17619839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about having fun. Here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> *Speakers:*
> 
> Martin Logan;
> 
> Prodigy (mains)
> 
> Theater (center)
> 
> 4 Scripts (sides & rear)
> 
> *Subs:*
> 
> 
> JL Audio Fathom f113(x2)
> 
> *Preamp/Processor:*
> 
> 
> Denon AVP-A1HDCI
> 
> *Amplifiers:*
> 
> 
> McIntosh MC501(x2) (Mono-block amps)
> 
> McIntosh MC205 (5-channel amp)
> 
> *Sources:*
> 
> 
> McIntosh MCD500 (SACD/CD player)
> 
> Oppo BDP93 (blu-ray)
> 
> Toshiba A-35 (HD-DVD)
> 
> DirecTV HR-21
> 
> *Display:*
> 
> 
> JVC DLA-HD950 projector and Stewart Firehawk G3 screen
> 
> *Power Protection:*
> 
> 
> PS Audio Power Plant Premier PPP(x2)
> 
> *Cables:*
> 
> 
> Wireworld Silver Eclipse speaker cables
> 
> *Acoustic Treatments:*
> 
> 
> Two Reel Traps behind the Prodigies
> 
> *Components that have been put in the storage closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... for now:*
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite CLD-99 (Laser disc)
> 
> B&K DT-1 (RF demodulator)
> 
> Pioneer Elite PDR-19RW (CD-recorder) - Pre PC burners
> 
> Mitsubishi HS-U65 (S-VHS)
> 
> Nakamichi DR-2 (Cassette)
> 
> *Stand:*
> 
> 
> Salamander Synergy Triple 30 337.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The McIntosh MC501 mono-block amp:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The McIntosh MC205 5-channel amp:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The McIntosh MCD500 SACD player:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another of the MCD500:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dual PPPs PS Audio Power Plant Premier*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Martin Logan Theater center channel speaker:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Martin Logan Script right side:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Martin Logan Script left side:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Autographed by the TNG crew, except for Michael Dorn (Worf):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JVC DLA-HD950 projector:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Martin Logan Scripts left & right rear, plus the BD/DVD/CD collection:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wireworld Silver Eclipse speaker cables:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple o' vids for your entertainment. Hopefully you'll get a better feel of my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed it. And remember, turn it up!



Those ML's are sweet!

Just not sure if electro-statics are all that.....

Nice rigg!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dodger66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Those ML's are sweet!
> 
> Just not sure if electro-statics are all that.....
> 
> Nice rigg!



Oh, they're all that.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> oh, they're all that.



+1


----------



## Franin

Happy Easter to you and your family my friend.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20342880
> 
> 
> +1


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20344295
> 
> 
> Happy Easter to you and your family my friend.



Thanks, mate. A very happy Easter to you and your family too.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Dodger66* 
Those ML's are sweet!

Just not sure if electro-statics are all that.....

Nice rigg!
I guess the gent never heard electro-stats paired with McIntosh equipment.


Have fun this weekend, Wabo, hiding your Spring Spheres.................. NOT.

















Hope the kids have a great EASTER EGG hunt tomorrow morning. Darn PC idiots.


----------



## ddgtr

Absolutely, Macs and ML's are a match made in heaven! My local Magnolia has Wabo's combo and it sounds really good...


Wabo, have a Happy Easter!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20346446
> 
> 
> I guess the gent never heard electro-stats paired with McIntosh equipment.
> 
> 
> Have fun this weekend, Wabo, hiding your Spring Spheres.................. NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the kids have a great EASTER EGG hunt tomorrow morning. Darn PC idiots.



Happy Easter, HTG.










Lol. I'll be hiding the _Easter_ eggs tonight before I go to bed. Hehe, I can just picture my kids looking at me like a deer in the headlights if I called them spring spheres.







"Dad has finally lost his mind, just like mom always said."







I agree, this PC madness has gotten way out of control.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20347420
> 
> 
> Absolutely, Macs and ML's are a match made in heaven! My local Magnolia has Wabo's combo and it sounds really good...
> 
> 
> Wabo, have a Happy Easter!!



Happy Easter, dd.










Any big plans? Perhaps brunch followed by the SF's cranking out some easter rock!?


----------



## prepress

Waboman,


You will forever be associated with the Minnesota Twins in my mind. They're the first thing that comes to mind when I see your screen name.


Just thought I'd let you know. See, there it is again!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20358851
> 
> 
> Waboman,
> 
> 
> You will forever be associated with the Minnesota Twins in my mind. They're the first thing that comes to mind when I see your screen name.
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know. See, there it is again!



Hi prepress.


Lol. That's alright with me. I'm a fan. In fact, I'm watching the Rays/Twins game right now and it's snowing here.







Can you believe that?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20366321
> 
> 
> Hi prepress.
> 
> 
> Lol. That's alright with me. I'm a fan. In fact, I'm watching the Rays/Twins game right now and it's snowing here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe that?



Go Rays!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Go Rays!!



Isn't that what Steve Irwin said?


----------



## Franin

Who won Waboman? The twins or the Rays?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20366574
> 
> 
> Who won Waboman? The twins or the Rays?



The Rays won.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The Rays won.



Oh well look at the bright side you didn't lose anything.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20366321
> 
> 
> Hi prepress.
> 
> 
> Lol. That's alright with me. I'm a fan. In fact, I'm watching the Rays/Twins game right now and it's snowing here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe that?



I can absolutely believe that. Weather is anything but regular right now.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20367458
> 
> 
> I can absolutely believe that. Weather is anything but regular right now.



I agree. The last summer that just passed showed an increasing amount of cyclones in the upper west region and even a super storm in Perth.


----------



## Franin

Hey Wabo congrats on your venture to 3D. I heard through the grapevine that you have been enquiring today on the new JVC projector. Which one?


You guys just dont stop. Pics please when you upgrade.


----------



## YoMaMa84

Gorgeous set-up. Pretty blue (or teal maybe) lights everywhere.....and 2 JL audio subs, audio heaven


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YoMaMa84* /forum/post/20382876
> 
> 
> Gorgeous set-up. Pretty blue (or teal maybe) lights everywhere.....and 2 JL audio subs, audio heaven



Audio heaven is right, Jeff's rockin' room is awesome!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20367458
> 
> 
> I can absolutely believe that. Weather is anything but regular right now.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20376352
> 
> 
> I agree. The last summer that just passed showed an increasing amount of cyclones in the upper west region and even a super storm in Perth.



I read in the paper this morning that the temps here are normal... for March 1st.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20382688
> 
> 
> Hey Wabo congrats on your venture to 3D. I heard through the grapevine that you have been enquiring today on the new JVC projector. Which one?
> 
> 
> You guys just dont stop. Pics please when you upgrade.



Your grapevine must have turned to raisons. I'm just barely clinging to your coattails. Hopefully I'll be able to pick up some scraps you cast aside, Mr. 3D big shooter.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YoMaMa84* /forum/post/20382876
> 
> 
> Gorgeous set-up. Pretty blue (or teal maybe) lights everywhere.....and 2 JL audio subs, audio heaven



Hi YoMaMa84. Thanks for stopping by and your kind words.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/20386737
> 
> 
> Audio heaven is right, Jeff's rockin' room is awesome!



Hi Seth.


You're way too kind..










I think we all follow your lead, mi amigo.







Franin is a close second.










We're getting geared up for Thor here. I thought I'd give my kids a little back story so we've watched Iron Man and The Incredible Hulk. I'm pretty sure I caused some structural damage to my house with those movies.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20386793
> 
> 
> Hi Seth.
> 
> 
> You're way too kind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all follow your lead, mi amigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franin is a close second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting geared up for Thor here. I thought I'd give my kids a little back story so we've watched Iron Man and The Incredible Hulk. I'm pretty sure I caused some structural damage to my house with those movies.



Are you watching Thor in 3D Jeff??


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20386808
> 
> 
> Are you watching Thor in 3D Jeff??



I see how you're setting me up, Mr. Franin big shooter.


If my local IMAX is showing it, I will see it there (there's nothing like seeing a movie at the IMAX) . And since it is only one massively huge screen, I'm at their mercy as to how they show it. Sadly, the aforementioned IMAX is currently showing Fast & Furious 5. I don't see them getting rid of that cash cow. I can't believe they actually made 5 of those movies. One was too many for me. But I digress. We will more than likely see Thor in a regular old movie theater. It's a Regal theater and they usually offer both 2D and 3D versions of big films. Two examples of 3D movies that worked for me (don't get too excited Franin) are Drive Angry and Rio. I really enjoyed both of those in 3D. Otherwise I've noticed the 3D actually darkens the movie.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Two examples of 3D movies that worked for me (I'm going to definitely get 3D after watching these )are Drive Angry and Rio. I really enjoyed both of those in 3D. Otherwise I've noticed the 3D looks awesome I'm definitely going by the name Wabo3D



That's great to hear. Proofs in the pudding folks. I can't wait to see the pics of you new setup.


----------



## sahil1320

great work....


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That's great to hear. Proofs in the pudding folks. I can't wait to see the pics of you new setup.



You sound just like a politician. In fact, from here on out you'll be known as Senator Franin, top dawg of the double-speak.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sahil1320* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> great work....



Thanks.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Your welcome.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20391189
> 
> 
> Your welcome.



Ha! Just like a true politician. Taking credit for someone elses' work.


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Hey Merengue Man










Congrats on your amazing Home Theater!


Greetings!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20391692
> 
> 
> Ha! Just like a true politician. Taking credit for someone elses' work.



Schwarzenegger taught me that.


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* 
Hey Merengue Man










Congrats on your amazing Home Theater!


Greetings!
Whassup, RB?


How are things in sunny Rio? Wish I was there, sipping a tropical concoction, watching the sights on the beach.










Thanks for stopping by and the nice comments.


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
Schwarzenegger taught me that.








Passing the buck. Just like a true politician.


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Waboman*
Passing the buck. Just like a true politician.
Thank you.


----------



## hikarate

you two guys crack me up.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/20407169
> 
> 
> you two guys crack me up.



Yeah, that Franin. He's a card, alright.










P.S. I just noticed your User Title. Made me laugh.


----------



## hikarate

Glad that gave you a chuckle, Its my attempt at being clever







I am also a fan of your thread like everyone else.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442* /forum/post/20545392
> 
> 
> Wow! Scanning through the various systems, admiring what others have done on a budget, when I click on yours. The drool is puddling on the tile at my feet. So many names in electronics these days, but for shear vintage beauty and staying power there is no better combination than McIntosh and Martin Logan. Been around nearly forever, and have only gotten better with time. Of course the JVC projector and JL Audio subs don't hurt the presentation either.
> 
> A very capable, distinguished system. Beautiful!



Hey David. Thanks for stopping by and the kind words.







I checked out your theater build. Very nice!







I love the color combination and trim. Is that rosewood?


----------



## Waboman

I have these collectible Maquettes from the old 70's Superfriends cartoon. You know, back when it was real. I loved this show growing up. Getting up early Saturday morning to watch it. But I digress. I thought I'd take them off the shelf and let 'em ride front and center on the subs. Not sure if I like it or not. Is it too cheesy? Opinions?


*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)
















Bring it on Lex Luthor.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20554319
> 
> 
> I have these collectible Maquettes from the old 70's Superfriends cartoon. You know, back when it was real. I loved this show growing up. Getting up early Saturday morning to watch it. But I digress. I thought I'd take them off the shelf and let 'em ride front and center on the subs. Not sure if I like it or not. Is it too cheesy? Opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on Lex Luther.



It's Lex _Luthor_.







Must have been playing Luther Vandross or reading Martin Luther recently.

















I cringe looking at those shows now, but back then I only wrinkled my mouth a bit at times. I much prefer the current run of DC animated movies.


I think they could work were it not for the "Super Friends" logo.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It's Lex Luthor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have been playing Luther Vandross or reading Martin Luther recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cringe looking at those shows now, but back then I only wrinkled my mouth a bit at times. I much prefer the current run of DC animated movies.
> 
> 
> I think they could work were it not for the "Super Friends" logo.



Oops







Mr. Luthor has been fixed. Thanks.







I love those classic Hanna-Barbera cartoons. Not a fan of the new animated stuff.


I'm not sure if they'll stay on the subs or not?


----------



## amarshonarbangla

Awesome setup.


----------



## jacksojm

Wow...drool.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20555465
> 
> 
> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Luthor has been fixed. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those classic Hanna-Barbera cartoons. Not a fan of the new animated stuff.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if they'll stay on the subs or not?



If they're stuck on (tape, Blu-Tak?), or there's no significant vibration when the subs are working, maybe. But if they're not very heavy I'd think they may need reinforcement, otherwise they may shuffle off or fall over time during sub-heavy concerts or movies. Have you tried it yet? Watch/listen normally and note if they move over time. Use something harmless to the sub's finish to mark their original position.


I was more a fan of The Herculoids and Space Ghost than the others. I also liked The Galaxy Trio; for me, they could have had top billing over Birdman in their show.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amarshonarbangla* /forum/post/20555492
> 
> 
> Awesome setup.



Thank you, amarshonarbangla.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacksojm* /forum/post/20555803
> 
> 
> Wow...drool.



Thanks, jacksojm.











Thanks guys for stopping by and the nice comments.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20556050
> 
> 
> If they're stuck on (tape, Blu-Tak?), or there's no significant vibration when the subs are working, maybe. But if they're not very heavy I'd think they may need reinforcement, otherwise they may shuffle off or fall over time during sub-heavy concerts or movies. Have you tried it yet? Watch/listen normally and note if they move over time. Use something harmless to the sub's finish to mark their original position.
> 
> 
> I was more a fan of The Herculoids and Space Ghost than the others. I also liked The Galaxy Trio; for me, they could have had top billing over Birdman in their show.



They are kind of heavy and have felt on the bottom of their base. With that said, we watched Narnia: Dawn Treader last night. When I turned the lights back on, I noticed Aquaman had moved.







So, back on the shelf they go.


Lol. The Herculoids and Space Ghost rock!


----------



## g_bartman

Here's my answer to your question......


----------



## hometheatergeek

Happy Fathers Day amigo.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_bartman* /forum/post/20563181
> 
> 
> Here's my answer to your question......



Hey, g.


Who are those guy? I'm having a hard time making them out.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20588995
> 
> 
> Happy Fathers Day amigo.



Thanks, HTG. And to you too.


----------



## Capn17

Wow... I think that about sums it up... WOW!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Capn17* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow... I think that about sums it up... WOW!!



Thanks, Capn17.


----------



## prepress

Waboman,


As I mentioned over in my thread, I came over to gawk at your Salamander Synergy rack. I notice you didn't get the rear panels, or didn't put them on at least. There are some basic ones that come with the unit, and some fancier ones that are optional. Why didn't you use those? Was it for easier access, better ventilation, etc?


And yours looks like the cherry unit. It looks nice in your setup. I don't think cherry works in my room, though. And, what shelf spacing do you have in there? It looks nice and comfortable.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21018128
> 
> 
> Waboman,
> 
> 
> As I mentioned over in my thread, I came over to gawk at your Salamander Synergy rack. I notice you didn't get the rear panels, or didn't put them on at least. There are some basic ones that come with the unit, and some fancier ones that are optional. Why didn't you use those? Was it for easier access, better ventilation, etc?
> 
> 
> And yours looks like the cherry unit. It looks nice in your setup. I don't think cherry works in my room, though. And, what shelf spacing do you have in there? It looks nice and comfortable.



Whassup Prepress?


Thanks for the thread resurrection. It's the walking dead.










I did get the cherry wood. I do think black will look really good in your place. Yes, it came with a rear panel. I chose not to install it 1) for ventialtion and 2) easier access.


Let me make one big suggestion. *Get the casters!* I can't stress that enough. I didn't and I pay the price every time I need to contort my arse behind the cabinet and work on a component. As for shelf spacing I just winged it.







I made sure my AVP had plenty of room as that gets the warmest. The Mac amps, as you know, stay pretty darn cool even under heavy operation.


Looking forward to what you decide on.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21022695
> 
> 
> Whassup Prepress?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thread resurrection. It's the walking dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get the cherry wood. I do think black will look really good in your place. Yes, it came with a rear panel. I chose not to install it 1) for ventialtion and 2) easier access.
> 
> 
> Let me make one big suggestion. *Get the casters!* I can't stress that enough. I didn't and I pay the price every time I need to contort my arse behind the cabinet and work on a component. As for shelf spacing I just winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made sure my AVP had plenty of room as that gets the warmest. The Mac amps, as you know, stay pretty darn cool even under heavy operation.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to what you decide on.



I am leaning black/black; it'll stay out of the way more when watching concerts and things. The big challenge still is making it work.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20562324
> 
> 
> They are kind of heavy and have felt on the bottom of their base. With that said, we watched Narnia: Dawn Treader last night. When I turned the lights back on, I noticed Aquaman had moved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, back on the shelf they go.
> 
> 
> Lol. The Herculoids and Space Ghost rock!



Ha. I watched _Thor_ recently and the box for my new router was sitting on top of the left speaker. It fell off during an explosion.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21022695
> 
> 
> Whassup Prepress?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thread resurrection. It's the walking dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get the cherry wood. I do think black will look really good in your place. Yes, it came with a rear panel. I chose not to install it 1) for ventialtion and 2) easier access.
> 
> 
> Let me make one big suggestion. *Get the casters!* I can't stress that enough. I didn't and I pay the price every time I need to contort my arse behind the cabinet and work on a component. As for shelf spacing I just winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made sure my AVP had plenty of room as that gets the warmest. The Mac amps, as you know, stay pretty darn cool even under heavy operation.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to what you decide on.



That Synergy (full config) weighs *203* pounds! Ouch. Forget casters, I'm thinking about how to get it upstairs! The poor delivery guys! But, that's fully loaded with doors and back panels.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21054809
> 
> 
> Ha. I watched _Thor_ recently and the box for my new router was sitting on top of the left speaker. It fell off during an explosion.



Thor is an LFE juggernaut! You know it was good when things start falling down.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21054822
> 
> 
> That Synergy (full config) weighs *203* pounds! Ouch. Forget casters, I'm thinking about how to get it upstairs! The poor delivery guys! But, that's fully loaded with doors and back panels.



Most definitely, it's a solid, heavy stand. Have some lemonade for the delivery guys.







I'm telling you, prepress, get the casters. You'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## prepress

If the casters work on carpet and hard floor simultaneously, then it's good. I wasn't sure I wouldn't get just the basic rack, though, as that would blend better with the Sanus Euros on either side. There's also the matter of making space for the Synergy to begin with. If I can't figure that out, it's all for naught. Plus, I'd need to get rid of the existing cabinet. It's only a 1BR apartment, so space is at a premium.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21056821
> 
> 
> If the casters work on carpet and hard floor simultaneously, then it's good. I wasn't sure I wouldn't get just the basic rack, though, as that would blend better with the Sanus Euros on either side. There's also the matter of making space for the Synergy to begin with. If I can't figure that out, it's all for naught. Plus, I'd need to get rid of the existing cabinet. It's only a 1BR apartment, so space is at a premium.



We can make it work, prepress. I suggest the casters only out of my own short sightedness. My stand is on carpet, and impossible to move if I need to get back there and do something.


----------



## prepress

Yes, yours is too close to the back wall. I do have some space behind my setup so I can get back there, though it's a bit tight. Can you turn the components around on their shelves and get to the back that way?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21069897
> 
> 
> Yes, yours is too close to the back wall. I do have some space behind my setup so I can get back there, though it's a bit tight. Can you turn the components around on their shelves and get to the back that way?



That's good you're giving yourself some space to work on things, should the need arrive. The only way I can do any work is contorting my arse behind the stand. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21068013
> 
> 
> We can make it work, prepress. I suggest the casters only out of my own short sightedness. My stand is on carpet, and impossible to move if I need to get back there and do something.



Hey Wabo, that was the first thing I did on my stand was installing casters. The stand not loaded is at least 150-200Lbs.







Once you throw in the equipment and 60" monitor it was not going anywhere. I have moved that stand at least 5 times since I bought it. $50 on casters was well spent money.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21082200
> 
> 
> Hey Wabo, that was the first thing I did on my stand was installing casters. The stand not loaded is at least 150-200Lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you throw in the equipment and 60" monitor it was not going anywhere. I have moved that stand at least 5 times since I bought it. $50 on casters was well spent money.



I completely agree, HTG. I wish I had the foresight to add them on my stand.


----------



## ddgtr

My man Wabo is probably chilling somewhere on Wailea Beach sipping his Woodford Reserve on the rocks, chasing it with a Corona... Hence the lack of activity on AVS. I won't give up until I can get a ride on that private jet, LOL...


Just checking in my friend, to see how things are going. Peace!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21316938
> 
> 
> My man Wabo is probably chilling somewhere on Wailea Beach sipping his Woodford Reserve on the rocks, chasing it with a Corona... Hence the lack of activity on AVS. I won't give up until I can get a ride on that private jet, LOL...
> 
> 
> Just checking in my friend, to see how things are going. Peace!



What it is, dd?










Thanks for the drive-by.










I can only dream of living the dd lifestyle. I wish I was lounging on Wailea Beach, sipping some good bourbon. Hell, I may even throw an umbrella in the glass.







But in reality, it's a balmy 19° outside and instead of soft sand on the ground there's cold snow.


How have you been, amigo? Have you got those beautiful Cremona Auditor M's all broken in and fine tuned?


----------



## ddgtr

40F is about where most Kalifornians would start moving south towards the heat... 19F?? I don't think we can count that low!! Snow is nice though, everyone's Xmas lights kinda look out of whack with sunny, dry, 65F weather...


Yeah, the SF's are broken in and enjoying themselves in their new home! They sound good very accurate especially with classical.


I've been allright, finally made the move to one of them iphones. Hell, I can receive texts now! The Siri chick is great when she's in a good mood!


----------



## Waboman

We've actually had a "warm" spell the last two days. As I type this it's currently 36° outside. All the snow has melted.


Great to hear you've been enjoying your SFs. They sure are gorgeous speakers. I've not had the luxury of listening to them. How do they perform with rock n roll music? Sorry, but the Wabo can't do classical.


Hehe. You finally got rid of your rotary dial.







How is the 4S? I hear Siri is a sassy lil' wench.







I'm still slumming it with the plain old 4 version.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20562324
> 
> 
> Lol. The Herculoids and Space Ghost rock!



Yep. _The Herculoids_ arrived yesterday. The revisiting of my early teens continues.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21340221
> 
> 
> We've actually had a "warm" spell the last two days. As I type this it's currently 36° outside. All the snow has melted.
> 
> 
> Great to hear you've been enjoying your SFs. They sure are gorgeous speakers. I've not had the luxury of listening to them. How do they perform with rock n roll music? Sorry, but the Wabo can't do classical.
> 
> 
> Hehe. You finally got rid of your rotary dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the 4S? I hear Siri is a sassy lil' wench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still slumming it with the plain old 4 version.



Yeah, they can handle pretty much everything you throw at them, including rock. I mentioned classical because to my ears it was where they clearly rose up to the challenge. What kind of rock do you like?


Definitely took me a bit to get used to the iphone; overall I'm not crazy about it because it's just one more way the people can find you no matter where you try to hide...


Now Siri!!! Hmmm... I must confess that at the beginning I did talk dirty to her, haha, just to see what she replies. I stopped after she kinda got pissed and snapped back at me, how the hell can a computer get pissed?? I did get a few extremely funny replies, I was on my back laughing... They could have made her a bit softer. On another note, I hear in England Siri is a man!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The Herculoids arrived yesterday. The revisiting of my early teens continues.



Hey, prepress.


The Herculoids were great. They don't make cartoons like that anymore. Enjoy!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21345163
> 
> 
> Yeah, they can handle pretty much everything you throw at them, including rock. I mentioned classical because to my ears it was where they clearly rose up to the challenge. What kind of rock do you like?
> 
> 
> Definitely took me a bit to get used to the iphone; overall I'm not crazy about it because it's just one more way the people can find you no matter where you try to hide...
> 
> 
> Now Siri!!! Hmmm... I must confess that at the beginning I did talk dirty to her, haha, just to see what she replies. I stopped after she kinda got pissed and snapped back at me, how the hell can a computer get pissed?? I did get a few extremely funny replies, I was on my back laughing... They could have made her a bit softer. On another note, I hear in England Siri is a man!




I have no doubt the SF's can handle everything thrown at them.







I'm pretty much into anything, as long as it rocks.










I hear ya on how easy it is to track someone with these smartphones. Here's a pretty scary article. Get your tinfoil hat out.



> Quote:
> An Android developer recently discovered a clandestine application called Carrier IQ built into most smartphones that doesn't just track your location; it secretly records your keystrokes, and there's nothing you can do about it.


 How to test your Android device for the Carrier IQ rootkit. 


For the iPhone to prevent 3rd parties from spying on you:


Go to....
Settings
General
About
Diagnostics & usage
Make sure it's set to "Don't Send"


It's a brave new world out there. Sometimes I yearn for the simpler things, like a rotary dial.


----------



## hometheatergeek

*Good Afternoon and a Very Merry Christmas Jeff.*


So have you called in the HAZMAT crew after the Christmas present Nuke went off?







Have a great day sir.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Merry Christmas Wabo! Cheers to you & yours!


----------



## ddgtr

Wabo, Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21396235
> 
> *Good Afternoon and a Very Merry Christmas Jeff.*
> 
> 
> So have you called in the HAZMAT crew after the Christmas present Nuke went off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day sir.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/21396656
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Wabo! Cheers to you & yours!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21397452
> 
> 
> Wabo, Merry Christmas!!



Thanks guys.


A happy holidays to you too.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hope you and your family have a great 2012 my friend. Happy New year bud.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21424656
> 
> 
> Hope you and your family have a great 2012 my friend. Happy New year bud.



Thanks, amigo. Ditto to you and yours as well.


----------



## prepress

By the way, according to Salamander the a la carte version of the Synergy Triple 30 (frame, shelves and back panels) weighs about 170.


----------



## THE_FORCE

Where's my Haagen Dazs man ?!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21666775
> 
> 
> By the way, according to Salamander the a la carte version of the Synergy Triple 30 (frame, shelves and back panels) weighs about 170.



Howdy, prepress.


Now imagine loading that up with gear. Man, I wish I would have opted for the casters option.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/21668041
> 
> 
> Where's my Haagen Dazs man ?!



Lol.

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) The dog ate it.


----------



## ddgtr

Hi Wabo, you've been pretty quiet lately at least on this section. Good to see you back again. I trust all is well with you and yours... Any upgrades or additions in the near future?? Of course having the ML + MC combo in da house doesn't give you many upgrade options, lol...


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21669366
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) The dog ate it.



NooooOOOOOOO!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21669353
> 
> 
> Howdy, prepress.
> 
> 
> Now imagine loading that up with gear. Man, I wish I would have opted for the casters option.



I've narrowed it to the Synergy and the Billy Bags 3003 model. The BB weighs 5 lbs. less, and matches my Sanus Euros better, but the shelves are a fixed 7" height. Synergy has adjustable shelves, an advantage if I downsize my system and want/need to have only one rack; the MC501s could go into it.


In my current apartment the casters wouldn't matter much since there's only one place the rack can go so it won't move. Now with the BB, it's high enough off the floor that I could get under it to clean a bit. And for the foreseeable future I won't be moving, so the thought process continues.


I guess you wouldn't buy the casters and rework the setup to install them at this point, eh?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21670482
> 
> 
> Hi Wabo, you've been pretty quiet lately at least on this section. Good to see you back again. I trust all is well with you and yours... Any upgrades or additions in the near future?? Of course having the ML + MC combo in da house doesn't give you many upgrade options, lol...



Howdy dd.


What's going on, amigo? Yeah, I guess I have been pretty quiet here. I don't have anything I'm upgrading or anything in the pipeline. I'm still drooling over those gorgeous Cremona Auditor M's. And then I start thinking, hey! I believe the double D owes me a mai tai and some Dungeness crab.










How are things with you?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/21670927
> 
> 
> NooooOOOOOOO!!












*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21670955
> 
> 
> I've narrowed it to the Synergy and the Billy Bags 3003 model. The BB weighs 5 lbs. less, and matches my Sanus Euros better, but the shelves are a fixed 7" height. Synergy has adjustable shelves, an advantage if I downsize my system and want/need to have only one rack; the MC501s could go into it.
> 
> 
> In my current apartment the casters wouldn't matter much since there's only one place the rack can go so it won't move. Now with the BB, it's high enough off the floor that I could get under it to clean a bit. And for the foreseeable future I won't be moving, so the thought process continues.
> 
> 
> I guess you wouldn't buy the casters and rework the setup to install them at this point, eh?



I do like the Billy Bags line too. Keep in mind, it will give you a completely different look. I don't think you can go wrong either way. What's this downsizing nonsense? Downsizing? What's that? If anything, you'll need room for expansion. Possibly three more 501's?










Casters would have been nice so I could easily move the cabinet in and out and work behind it. As is, I have to contort myself back there and it's a real PITA, let me tell you.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21675422
> 
> 
> I do like the Billy Bags line too. Keep in mind, it will give you a completely different look. I don't think you can go wrong either way. What's this downsizing nonsense? Downsizing? What's that? If anything, you'll need room for expansion. Possibly three more 501's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casters would have been nice so I could easily move the cabinet in and out and work behind it. As is, I have to contort myself back there and it's a real PITA, let me tell you.



In other words, buying the casters and installing them isn't an option. Or did you miss that part of my post







?


There's also Quadraspire QAVX racks, but I need to get pricing information on them. I suspect the price lies somewhere between BB and Synergy. As for downsizing, my circumstances would change once I retire (in 9-10 years, Lord willing) and I may _need_ to downsize. You never know.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21675790
> 
> 
> In other words, buying the casters and installing them isn't an option. Or did you miss that part of my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> There's also Quadraspire QAVX racks, but I need to get pricing information on them. I suspect the price lies somewhere between BB and Synergy. As for downsizing, my circumstances would change once I retire (in 9-10 years, Lord willing) and I may _need_ to downsize. You never know.



Installing the casters now is not an option.










The Quadraspire looks like a nice, clean, contemporary design. 9-10 years will be here before you know it. Then it's nothing but cold drinks and cool tunes.


----------



## Waboman

Well, after 2900 hrs on my projector lamp, the warning light and onscreen message appeared. *Lamp Replacement* Although I do have a new lamp sitting here, I think I can get a few more hours out of this one.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21713631
> 
> 
> Well, after 2900 hrs on my projector lamp, the warning light and onscreen message appeared. *Lamp Replacement* Although I do have a new lamp sitting here, I think I can get a few more hours out of this one.



Morning Sir, 2900 hours seems to be pretty good longevity.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21713781
> 
> 
> Morning Sir, 2900 hours seems to be pretty good longevity.



Whassup, HTG?


Yeah, I got 2 1/2 years and over 2900 hrs out of the current lamp. Not too shabby. But tonight she up and died on me. Right before a move too, wouldn't you know it.


----------



## Waboman

I've never changed a lamp in a pj before. I used this opportunity to remove and clean the inner filter, which was long overdue, and also wipe down the "prism." I then slapped in the lamp, screwed in the screws and she's done. I'm still waiting for the filter to dry. The hardest part was navigating the ladder from the garage thru the house without hitting anything.


Here's the old lamp. It's a high pressure mercury lamp so it will need to be recycled properly.


----------



## prepress

^^^

Did the Borg lose a piece of one of their ships? Be sure it doesn't try to assimilate you.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, after 2900 hrs on my projector lamp, the warning light and onscreen message appeared. *Lamp Replacement* Although I do have a new lamp sitting here, I think I can get a few more hours out of this one.



Was it easy to change wabo?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21722964
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Did the Borg lose a piece of one of their ships? Be sure it doesn't try to assimilate you.



Resistance is futile, prepress.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/21726729
> 
> 
> Was it easy to change wabo?



It was very easy to change, franin. It was like having a brand new pj again. With my dieing lamp I had the iris fully opened and the power set to high. This new lamp was blinding. I closed the iris to -6 and set the power back to normal.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21675400
> 
> 
> Howdy dd.
> 
> 
> ... And then I start thinking, hey! I believe the double D owes me a mai tai and some Dungeness crab.



Any time, my friend, any time!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21728536
> 
> 
> Any time, my friend, any time!!



That's good to know, amigo. As it just so happens, I'll be in your neck of the woods in a couple of weeks. And debauchery is coming with me.


----------



## ddgtr

lol, drop me a line...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It was very easy to change, franin. It was like having a brand new pj again. With my dieing lamp I had the iris fully opened and the power set to high. This new lamp was blinding. I closed the iris to -6 and set the power back to normal.



That's good to hear how many years did the last one last you?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21730132
> 
> 
> lol, drop me a line...



Are you ready to let the dogs out?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/21730369
> 
> 
> That's good to hear how many years did the last one last you?



I got 2 1/2 years and over 2900 hrs out of my original bulb.







How many hours do you have on yours so far?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I got 2 1/2 years and over 2900 hrs out of my original bulb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many hours do you have on yours so far?



1850hrs. Hopefully im able to get another 1000hrs like you.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/21734277
> 
> 
> 1850hrs. Hopefully im able to get another 1000hrs like you.



I think you should. You've had your pj for what, 2 years now? Maybe even longer. You don't have that many hours on it at all. Keep in mind, I use my pj for everything including tv shows, and sports too.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should. You've had your pj for what, 2 years now? Maybe even longer. You don't have that many hours on it at all. Keep in mind, I use my pj for everything including tv shows, and sports too.



Did you ever clean the filter? I have to admit that ive only done it once i moved it( the installer did it actually). Apart from that I've neglected doing that job ever after that.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/21745120
> 
> 
> Did you ever clean the filter? I have to admit that ive only done it once i moved it. Apart from that I've neglected doing that job ever after that.



I've only cleaned it once too.







When I recently replaced the lamp.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I've only cleaned it once too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I recently replaced the lamp.



Well I have another 1000 hours left before I clean it. The problem its hard to get too.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/21750049
> 
> 
> Well I have another 1000 hours left before I clean it. The problem its hard to get too.



You have at least 1000 hours before cleaning duty.







Your pj is in it's own separate room. I would think access to it would be pretty easy?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You have at least 1000 hours before cleaning duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pj is in it's own separate room. I would think access to it would be pretty easy?



Nope not that easy at all.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/21753513
> 
> 
> Nope not that easy at all.



Really? I recall seeing it in it's own little house. Seemed to have easy access. I need to bring a ladder in from the garage to change mine.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I recall seeing it in it's own little house. Seemed to have easy access. I need to bring a ladder in from the garage to change mine.



Don't worry about that need a ladder as well.Its a pain.


----------



## Raymond Leggs

I'm jealous because of the star trek poster.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raymond Leggs* /forum/post/21764136
> 
> 
> I'm jealous because of the star trek poster.



Thanks. I like it too.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21751168
> 
> 
> You have at least 1000 hours before cleaning duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pj is in it's own separate room. I would think access to it would be pretty easy?



I checked mine at 1000 hours and nothing, then at 1600 I had some lint in there and the panel and lamp had a haze on it. After cleaning the pic is sharper and really pops now. Hoping for 3000 hours as well.










By the way Wabo, nice set up!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow* /forum/post/21798661
> 
> 
> I checked mine at 1000 hours and nothing, then at 1600 I had some lint in there and the panel and lamp had a haze on it. After cleaning the pic is sharper and really pops now. Hoping for 3000 hours as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Wabo, nice set up!



Hey Caboooooooo! What's happening?


I was pleasantly surprised by how many hours I got out of the original lamp. I think you will have no problem making it to 3000. At about 2000 hours I switched the pj to 'high' mode and had the aperture wide open.


When I reach about 600 hours on this new lamp I'm going to clean the "prism" and the filter again.


In the meantime I'm gonna kick back and enjoy some quality movies. Salud.

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Here's to you, amigo. *clink*


----------



## Franin

Hey Waboman did you get s message at 1900hrs to replace lamp?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Waboman did you get s message at 1900hrs to replace lamp?



Hey, Franin.


I don't think I got the message at 1900 hours. But I'm not 100% certain. I did receive it at 2900 hours though.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Franin.
> 
> 
> I don't think I got the message at 1900 hours. But I'm not 100% certain. I did receive it at 2900 hours though.



I just got it the other day everytime i turned the proj on it was on the centre of the screen. I just replaced the lamp( bought one early last year), it wasnt hard as i thought it would be so im happy about that. Resetting the lamp time was different through the remote.


----------



## prepress

GET THE CASTERS! GET THE CASTERS!


That said, I've returned for a look at your Synergy. I may be closer to deciding on one of them for myself (despite the size challenges), though likely the a la carte version since it's not as heavy plus that style will better go with the Sanus Euros already in place here.


I know you don't use the rear panels that come with the Synergy, but do they accommodate the cords coming out those back slots pretty well?


----------



## rezzy

"_Lol. It's a funny story. Michael Dorn actually signed a very small amount. It was brought to his attention there was a contract dispute and he wasn't getting paid to sign. So he took off (just like a Klingon)







. The few he did sign are worth a good chunk o' change._"



LOL!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/21860650
> 
> 
> I just got it the other day everytime i turned the proj on it was on the centre of the screen. I just replaced the lamp( bought one early last year), it wasnt hard as i thought it would be so im happy about that. Resetting the lamp time was different through the remote.



Hit any button and the message goes away. Way cool you had a back up lamp ready to go. Yeah, changing the lamp is really easy. Did you clean the filter too? Lol. It took me a good while to figure out how to reset the lamp time using the remote.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21861345
> 
> 
> GET THE CASTERS! GET THE CASTERS!
> 
> 
> That said, I've returned for a look at your Synergy. I may be closer to deciding on one of them for myself (despite the size challenges), though likely the a la carte version since it's not as heavy plus that style will better go with the Sanus Euros already in place here.
> 
> 
> I know you don't use the rear panels that come with the Synergy, but do they accommodate the cords coming out those back slots pretty well?



Hey prepress.


Sounds like you're getting closer to getting a new stand. It can be a tough decision. Once in place, it not too easy to pack up and return.


As for the back panels, IIRC, there is a hole in each section for cable management.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rezzy* /forum/post/21862472
> 
> 
> "_Lol. It's a funny story. Michael Dorn actually signed a very small amount. It was brought to his attention there was a contract dispute and he wasn't getting paid to sign. So he took off (just like a Klingon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The few he did sign are worth a good chunk o' change._"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!



I know, typical Klingon.


----------



## Waboman

Just received my limited edition 3D Yoda bust.







This was a Wondercon exclusive and limited to 1200.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just received my limited edition 3D Yoda bust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a Wondercon exclusive and limited to 1200.



That's awesome!! Yoda never looked so cool.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21864688
> 
> 
> Hey prepress.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're getting closer to getting a new stand. It can be a tough decision. Once in place, it not too easy to pack up and return.
> 
> 
> As for the back panels, IIRC, there is a hole in each section for cable management.



There are nicer racks out there, but the versatility of the Synergy is hard to argue with. The spaces at the top and bottom of the back panel seem as though they'll accommodate whatever cables I put inside that need to run outside. Either walnut or black, with black pillars at this point. Black shows dust too well (and there's plenty of that here), but that might look best with my otherwise all-black system setup.


Is there some sort of cable management system involving the pillars? I though I heard something about that but haven't noticed it on Salamander's website.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Did you clean the filter too?



Not yet!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21865861
> 
> 
> There are nicer racks out there, but the versatility of the Synergy is hard to argue with. The spaces at the top and bottom of the back panel seem as though they'll accommodate whatever cables I put inside that needs to run outside. Either walnut or black, with black pillars at this point. Black shows dust too well (and there's plenty of that here), but that might look best with my otherwise all-black system setup.
> 
> 
> Is there some sort of cable management system involving the pillars? I though I heard something about that but haven't noticed it on Salamander's website.



I think the black on black will look sexy in your room. However, it will require more dusting.










The pillars provide no interior cable management. I suppose you could use a zip cord and tie your cables to the back pillars.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/21864872
> 
> 
> That's awesome!! Yoda never looked so cool.



Mudhole? Slimy? My home this is!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/21867261
> 
> 
> Not yet!!



Yeah, didn't you just clean it a few years ago?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Mudhole? Slimy? My home this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, didn't you just clean it a few years ago?



Your right the installer did when i moved the projector in the other room but i haven't done it at all since then( and before ). Ill have to do it soon.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21865861
> 
> 
> There are nicer racks out there, but the versatility of the Synergy is hard to argue with. The spaces at the top and bottom of the back panel seem as though they'll accommodate whatever cables I put inside that need to run outside. Either walnut or black, with black pillars at this point. Black shows dust too well (and there's plenty of that here), but that might look best with my otherwise all-black system setup.
> 
> 
> Is there some sort of cable management system involving the pillars? I though I heard something about that but haven't noticed it on Salamander's website.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21873945
> 
> 
> I think the black on black will look sexy in your room. However, it will require more dusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pillars provide no interior cable management. I suppose you could use a zip cord and tie your cables to the back pillars.



Salamander calls them "posts," so I'll correct myself. You're right, black will look best with everything else. The Sanus racks are all black so to have the main rack be a different design and NOT black could look odd, even if it's the top and bottom shelves only. Maple is too light and cherry wouldn't match the room's scheme. Walnut could work if I stick with the a la carte version (which I lean toward), but black is the only choice if I decide to get the fully-loaded version (and its extra weight). Then I'd have to do something with the Sanus EFAV rack and the Hooker console. No room for them.


All this maneuvering. I have too much stuff in this 1BR.


----------



## Waboman

Thought I'd dust off this old thread. It's been awhile since I've added anything to my HT. But HTG brought the Darbee Darblet to my attention and I ended up ordering one. I ordered it thru AVScience and they can't keep 'em on the shelves. I should have it the first week of August.


Widescreen Review review here .


Website here .


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22253192
> 
> 
> Thought I'd dust off this old thread. It's been awhile since I've added anything to my HT. But HTG brought the Darbee Darblet to my attention and I ended up ordering one. I ordered it thru AVScience and they can't keep 'em on the shelves. I should have it the first week of August.
> 
> Widescreen Review review here .
> 
> Website here .



That's awesome Jeff looking forward to read your reviews.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22253530
> 
> 
> That's awesome Jeff looking forward to read your reviews.



Should have it the first week of August. Speaking of, word on the street is the Franin HT will have a Darblet soon.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22255381
> 
> 
> Should have it the first week of August. Speaking of, word on the street is the Franin HT will have a Darblet soon.



Well with all the positive buzz surrounding the darbee darblet I had to see it for myself. At that price who can say no.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22255510
> 
> 
> Well with all the positive buzz surrounding the darbee darblet I had to see it for myself. At that price who can say no.



Exactly. Did you read that Widescreen Review review of it? I'm pretty stoked to get this little box.


----------



## MIkeDuke

OK. I have seen this system for a while now. I have always thought it was top notch. The speakers, amps and projector you have must really make that room look and sound great, But I always just admired and never felt like posting for some reason. Probably because our equipment is so different. But, when I played that Youtube video, and I heard The Thunder From Down Under, I just had to say something. I have been a fan for probably 27 years. I thought "Man, this cat has got to be cool if he is playing High Voltage







." So I felt compelled to post here. Not that it was a chore because it is easy to see that your system is top notch. But like I said, I lost control of my fingers when I heard that song







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22255711
> 
> 
> OK. I have seen this system for a while now. I have always thought it was top notch. The speakers, amps and projector you have must really make that room look and sound great, But I always just admired and never felt like posting for some reason. Probably because our equipment is so different. But, when I played that Youtube video, and I heard The Thunder From Down Under, I just had to say something. I have been a fan for probably 27 years. I thought "Man, this cat has got to be cool if he is playing High Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ." So I felt compelled to post here. Not that it was a chore because it is easy to see that your system is top notch. But like I said, I lost control of my fingers when I heard that song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Waboman system is amazing his McIntosh gear, Martin logans and jl audio the man knows how to party.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22255711
> 
> 
> OK. I have seen this system for a while now. I have always thought it was top notch. The speakers, amps and projector you have must really make that room look and sound great, But I always just admired and never felt like posting for some reason. Probably because our equipment is so different. But, when I played that Youtube video, and I heard The Thunder From Down Under, I just had to say something. I have been a fan for probably 27 years. I thought "Man, this cat has got to be cool if he is playing High Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ." So I felt compelled to post here. Not that it was a chore because it is easy to see that your system is top notch. But like I said, I lost control of my fingers when I heard that song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hey there, Mike.


Thanks for stopping in. I'm glad you lost control of your fingers and started typing.







Most definitely, AC/DC rocks. In fact, they're the only arena rock band that has never made a ballad. Think about it. No Every Rose Has A Thorn for Angus and the boys. When you mentioned The Thunder From Down Under, I immediately pictured Franin workin' it.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22256550
> 
> 
> Waboman system is amazing his McIntosh gear, Martin logans and jl audio the man knows how to party.



I'm always playing catch up to the mighty Franin and his quad, yes that's four, JL Audio Fathoms.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Yea. AC\DC was my first favorite heavy rock band. I do like the fact that they never did a ballad. Angus once said something like "what's the point." "There have been tons of band that have already done the ballad" Again, your system HAS to sound great with all that great MAC gear you have, I have also like ML for some time as well. So enjoy that setup and crank up "Whole Lot of Rosie", or if you just want the blues, just some "Ride On"







.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22259396
> 
> 
> Yea. AC\DC was my first favorite heavy rock band. I do like the fact that they never did a ballad. Angus once said something like "what's the point." "There have been tons of band that have already done the ballad" Again, your system HAS to sound great with all that great MAC gear you have, I have also like ML for some time as well. So enjoy that setup and crank up "Whole Lot of Rosie", or if you just want the blues, just some "Ride On"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Whole Lotta Rosie likes her Big Balls. And she's a squealer.








Those are AC/DC songs, for those who don't rock.


----------



## Waboman

Whoo-hoo! It's here. I look forward to getting Darbletized this evening.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22279180
> 
> 
> Whoo-hoo! It's here. I look forward to getting Darbletized this evening.



Awesome waboman. Time to let me know what you think.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22279252
> 
> 
> Awesome waboman. Time to let me know what you think.



Thanks, Franin. I plan on breaking it in with the Lockout blu-ray and some Olympics tonight. Gonna get Darbeenated.


----------



## Franin

Mine is stuck in L.A. anychance you tell them to hurry up Wabo?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22279327
> 
> 
> Mine is stuck in L.A. anychance you tell them to hurry up Wabo?



I'm on it, Franin. I'll send Moose & Rocko over to help the delivery guy find the gas pedal.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22279342
> 
> 
> I'm on it, Franin. I'll send Moose & Rocko over to help the delivery guy find the gas pedal.



Thank you mate. I knew I could rely on you










Have you tried it yet? Do you adjust it by a pic at first?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22279355
> 
> 
> Thank you mate. I knew I could rely on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried it yet? Do you adjust it by a pic at first?



I gots your back, amigo.


Haven't tried it yet. In fact, I haven't opened the box yet.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22279359
> 
> 
> I gots your back, amigo.
> 
> Haven't tried it yet. In fact, I haven't opened the box yet.



What are you waiting for?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22279388
> 
> 
> What are you waiting for?



Too many things came up. Just broke the seal and took a peak inside. It's too late to watch Lockout now, but I will watch a few shows I DVR'd. I'm off to contort myself behind my cabinet and get darbeenated.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22279689
> 
> 
> Too many things came up. Just broke the seal and took a peak inside. It's too late to watch Lockout now, but I will watch a few shows I DVR'd. I'm off to contort myself behind my cabinet and get darbeenated.



Okay Jeff you have had it long enough time to give us your review with a score out of 10. Waiting. .... waiting ......


----------



## aldiallo

Please pardon my ignorance but what's the purpose of the Darblet device, can it be compare to a scaler like the Lugamen or DVDO's or is a complement to one of them?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22281692
> 
> 
> Okay Jeff you have had it long enough time to give us your review with a score out of 10. Waiting. .... waiting ......



Lol. Sorry, mate. I really dropped the ball.







Last night I had to tear down my system. So I won't be getting any time with the Darbee for awhile. I'm passing the torch to you (don't worry, it's IOC approved). You should be receiving your Darblet soon. Looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22282215
> 
> 
> Please pardon my ignorance but what's the purpose of the Darblet device, can it be compare to a scaler like the Lugamen or DVDO's or is a complement to one of them?



It's not a scaler like a Lumagen or Duo. But it can be used in conjunction with those products. In a nutshell, "The Darbee's real time digital logic-processing algorithm uses parallax disparity as the basis for local lumi- nance modulation on a per-pixel basis to embed stereo depth information into monoscopic images. Using a patented defo- cus-and-subtract method, the process is selectively applied, based upon a fast and accurate saliency map called the TM Perceptor . The real-time processing is done intra-frame so no large buffer memory or time delays are required."


Read Gary Reber's review here .


Darbee's website here .


----------



## Waboman

Getting the upgrade!


With much prodding by my good friend, Franin, i finally got off the fence and boxed up my AVP. She went in for the upgrade this afternoon. Now I can finally sit at the big boy table.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Bout damn time.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22283819
> 
> 
> Getting the upgrade!
> 
> With much prodding by my good friend, Franin, i finally got off the fence and boxed up my AVP. She went in for the upgrade this afternoon. Now I can finally sit at the big boy table.



Whoo hooo finally. I guess your butt got sore sitting on the fence too long. But just too clarify this upgrade notion all began with you.... remember


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22283700
> 
> 
> Lol. Sorry, mate. I really dropped the ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I had to tear down my system. So I won't be getting any time with the Darbee for awhile. I'm passing the torch to you (don't worry, it's IOC approved). You should be receiving your Darblet soon. Looking forward to your thoughts.



Ha by the time I get mine the new model will be out. Damn postage is slow. I even got a tracking number and it says stuck in L.A.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22284475
> 
> 
> Bout damn time.



I took the scenic route.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22284636
> 
> 
> Whoo hooo finally. I guess your butt got sore sitting on the fence too long. But just too clarify this upgrade notion all began with you.... remember



Yes, my butt was sore. But it was from you kicking it.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22284637
> 
> 
> Ha by the time I get mine the new model will be out. Damn postage is slow. I even got a tracking number and it says stuck in L.A.



That sucks, amigo. Is it still in LA? My tracking said it was in NY and it arrived that day. Not that I can use it now. I did mange to watch Lockout before I tore my system down. Glad I only rented it.


----------



## Franin

Now that you don't have the AVP I guess it's tidy up time behind the cabinet. How long btw before you get it back?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22285151
> 
> 
> Yes, my butt was sore. But it was from you kicking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, amigo. Is it still in LA? My tracking said it was in NY and it arrived that day. Not that I can use it now. I did mange to watch Lockout before I tore my system down. Glad I only rented it.



Some of these old films aren't as good as we remembered them, though jaws is a big exception. You getting Jaws?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22285181
> 
> 
> Now that you don't have the AVP I guess it's tidy up time behind the cabinet. How long btw before you get it back?



I may give it a quick wipe down. But I just don't have the patience to do fancy cable management. They told me either tomorrow (Tuesday) or Thursday it will be done. If it's tomorrow, I can pick it up. I'm going out of town on Wednesday, so if it's Thursday, I won't be able to get it until Monday. It's always something.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22285185
> 
> 
> Some of these old films aren't as good as we remembered them, though jaws is a big exception. You getting Jaws?



Lockout is brand new. Just came out on blu last week. I'm getting the Steelbook of Jaws. Remember, only steel can cage the beast. You getting Jaws?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22285191
> 
> 
> I may give it a quick wipe down. But I just don't have the patience to do fancy cable management. They told me either tomorrow (Tuesday) or Thursday it will be done. If it's tomorrow, I can pick it up. I'm going out of town on Wednesday, so if it's Thursday, I won't be able to get it until Monday. It's always something.



Hopefully tomorrow for you mate.




> Quote:
> Lockout is brand new. Just came out on blu last week. I'm getting the Steelbook of Jaws. Remember, only steel can cage the beast. You getting Jaws?



I was thinking of Lock Up Slyvester Stallones film







Defintley getting Jaws it will be out the same time as you guys get it hopefully.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22285215
> 
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow for you mate.
> 
> I was thinking of Lock Up Slyvester Stallones film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defintley getting Jaws it will be out the same time as you guys get it hopefully.



Thanks. My fingres are crossed.


Both movies are about prisons. Lockout just happens to take place in space.







It's about time you guys don't get a movie before us.







I'll be waiting a bit longer. The Steelbook is coming from the UK.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/840#post_22283723
> 
> 
> It's not a scaler like a Lumagen or Duo. But it can be used in conjunction with those products. In a nutshell, "The Darbee's real time digital logic-processing algorithm uses parallax disparity as the basis for local lumi- nance modulation on a per-pixel basis to embed stereo depth information into monoscopic images. Using a patented defo- cus-and-subtract method, the process is selectively applied, based upon a fast and accurate saliency map called the TM Perceptor . The real-time processing is done intra-frame so no large buffer memory or time delays are required."
> 
> Read Gary Reber's review here .
> 
> Darbee's website here .



Thanks Wabo!


----------



## Franin

How long now wabo for your pre amp?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22285357
> 
> 
> Thanks Wabo!



So, will there be a new Darblet in the aldiallo HT?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22305501
> 
> 
> How long now wabo for your pre amp?



I'm not sure, Franin.  I know they're waiting for the ethernet card to arrive from Denon.  Then they have to reinstall the new upgrade firmware.  I gotta tell ya, I'm sure missing my HT.







I'm hoping it will be done by this Thursday. Fingers crossed.


I've been DVRing and watching my shows in the family room. It's just not the same.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22307229
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, Franin.  I know they're waiting for the ethernet card to arrive from Denon.  Then they have to reinstall the new upgrade firmware.  I gotta tell ya, I'm sure missing my HT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it will be done by this Thursday. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I've been DVRing and watching my shows in the family room. It's just not the same.



Crossing fingers for you Jeff.


----------



## Rod#S

Very nice setup you have there. I see you are running Silver Eclipse speaker cables. How do you like them? Do you find them to be very revealing? There seems to be a lot of high praise for the Silver, Gold and Platinum cables. Are you actually using the Silver Eclipse to all speakers, if so, wow, how long are the runs to your surrounds and surround backs?


Rod


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22307989
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers for you Jeff.



Thanks, Franin.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rod#S*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22309664
> 
> 
> Very nice setup you have there. I see you are running Silver Eclipse speaker cables. How do you like them? Do you find them to be very revealing? There seems to be a lot of high praise for the Silver, Gold and Platinum cables. Are you actually using the Silver Eclipse to all speakers, if so, wow, how long are the runs to your surrounds and surround backs?
> 
> Rod



Hi Rod.


Thanks for dropping by.


I only use the Silver Eclipse to the main speakers. The surrounds have Monster in-wall speaker cable. I forget the model number.


----------



## Waboman

I know summer is coming to an end. But I couldn't resist this and just ordered one today. The McIntosh beach towel.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22348976
> 
> 
> I know summer is coming to an end. But I couldn't resist this and just ordered one today. The McIntosh beach towel.



I like that.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22349092
> 
> 
> I like that.



Thanks. I'm thinking of hanging it on a wall in my HT. It'll be like an acoustic panel. Instead of water absorption, it will now be for sound absorption.


----------



## Waboman

Just like Kim Kardashian I got some junk in my trunk. Well not junk, but an upgraded AVP. Now comes the daunting task of hooking this thing back up. I will wait until the family is in bed. I'm sure there'll be plenty of F-bombs dropped.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Nice







. But I don't envy the hook up. Hopefully it all goes smoothly. Was this an upgrade for XT32?


----------



## Waboman

Thanks.


XT32 was the biggie in the upgrade. There's also several other additions in the upgrade as well.


Here's a list of everything the upgrade encompasses.

http://avrupgrades.denon.com/


----------



## hometheatergeek

Nice Wabo....you will be stylin' and profilin' by this weekend. WOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BrolicBeast

I just want to take the time to express how stellar this theater is!!! You've got enough electrostats to tax a power plant to its knees







.


----------



## aldiallo

Maybe......!!!!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22351104
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm thinking of hanging it on a wall in my HT. It'll be like an acoustic panel. Instead of water absorption, it will now be for sound absorption.



Best sound absorption ever.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22351120
> 
> 
> Just like Kim Kardashian I got some junk in my trunk. Well not junk, but an upgraded AVP. Now comes the daunting task of hooking this thing back up. I will wait until the family is in bed. I'm sure there'll be plenty of F-bombs dropped.



Woohoo finally waboman has his AVP back.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22351656
> 
> 
> Nice Wabo....you will be stylin' and profilin' by this weekend. WOOOOOOOOOO



Thanks, HTG. I'm hoping this weekend cooperates and gives me the time to set this up properly.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22352975
> 
> 
> Maybe......!!!!!



Fingers crossed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22353340
> 
> 
> Best sound absorption ever.



Hex yeah, Franin!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22353347
> 
> 
> Woohoo finally waboman has his AVP back.



It's like an old friend has come back home.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/870#post_22352286
> 
> 
> I just want to take the time to express how stellar this theater is!!! You've got enough electrostats to tax a power plant to its knees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Howdy, B².


Thanks for dropping by and the nice comments. Lol. Yeah, those electrostats are thirsty buggers.


----------



## Waboman

The new super-de-duper XT32 mic.



















And the old "regular" Audyssey mic. Still on the stand.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22354457
> 
> 
> The new super-de-duper XT32 mic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the old "regular" Audyssey mic. Still on the stand.



Make sure you change Mics wabo before you calibrate. Dont want to be using the old one


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22356066
> 
> 
> Make sure you change Mics wabo before you calibrate. Dont want to be using the old one



Ran my first XT32 cal last night. Thanks for the guidance oh, Audyssey guru.







I did notice the new mic is smaller and lighter than the original mic. Just an observation.


----------



## goto10

Waboman, I'm mostly a lurker but your gear is enough to pull me out of the shadows. What a beautiful setup you have! It's pure a/v pr0n. *drool*


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goto10*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22362879
> 
> 
> Waboman, I'm mostly a lurker but your gear is enough to pull me out of the shadows. What a beautiful setup you have! It's pure a/v pr0n. *drool*



Howdy, goto10. Thanks for dropping by and the very kind words. You should come out of the shadows more often.


----------



## Waboman

Look what was delivered today.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) The big Mac attack towel.


----------



## Franin

That's awesome waboman btw it's father's day here today. Happy Fathers Day.


----------



## Franin

Hey wabo just use the iphone4s to send the vids.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22424981
> 
> 
> Hey wabo just use the iphone4s to send the vids.



No S. Still slummin' it with the 4. But you still got some vids last night.


----------



## Franin

Hey Wabo hows it going bud ? Have you heard from Seth?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22432443
> 
> 
> Hey Wabo hows it going bud ? Have you heard from Seth?



Not much going on over here. After the AVP upgrade and Darblet purchase, it's all quiet on the HT front. How about you? Enjoying your new projector? Have you watched any 3D movies on it? I hear from ohyeah32 occasionally. He's quite the culinary wizard. I told him he should film a pilot for FoodTV. I know he had his heart set on the big LG 84" 4k tv. But was heartbroken when it came out at $19k.


----------



## Franin

No 3D over here, don't care too much for it. So what is Seth next plan of attack?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22435364
> 
> 
> No 3D over here, don't care too much for it. So what is Seth next plan of attack?



I'm not a fan of 3D at home either. But don't mind it in the theater if done right. We went to Resident Evil: Retribution at the IMAX last week. That was some of the best 3D I've seen. Plus Milla in tight outfits kickin' zombie ass doesn't hurt.







Im not sure what ohyeah32's next move is. I guess he'll continue to play the waiting game and hope prices come down.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22438201
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of 3D at home either. But don't mind it in the theater if done right. We went to Resident Evil: Retribution at the IMAX last week. That was some of the best 3D I've seen. Plus Milla in tight outfits kickin' zombie ass doesn't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure what ohyeah32's next move is. I guess he'll continue to play the waiting game and hope prices come down.




I agree I don't mind the 3D in the cinemas. How was resident Evil: Retribution I heard there was a bit if a twist in that movie is that true? I'm glad Milla can still pull it off, she's one sexy woman.

I think Seth need to go down the projector route, get himself a Stewart and he will never look back.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22439628
> 
> 
> I agree I don't mind the 3D in the cinemas. How was resident Evil: Retribution I heard there was a bit if a twist in that movie is that true? I'm glad Milla can still pull it off, she's one sexy woman.
> 
> I think Seth need to go down the projector route, get himself a Stewart and he will never look back.



Ohyeah32's HT is in his living room, I believe. Not sure how he would control all the light with a projector. I know he's toyed around with the idea before.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22447880
> 
> 
> Ohyeah32's HT is in his living room, I believe. Not sure how he would control all the light with a projector. I know he's toyed around with the idea before.



Im sure he must have blinds or curtains or some type of window coverings. I think a projector will go well for him.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22448036
> 
> 
> Im sure he must have blinds or curtains or some type of window coverings. I think a projector will go well for him.



I think his heart is with an 84" 4k set. Whether it's the new Sony, LG, or some other upcoming set. He did mention something about a red ray laser projector. I dunno.


----------



## Waboman

Well, after much back and forth I've decided to let my Darbee go. Be free lil' Darblet.







I just listed it on eBay. In fact, I think it's the only one listed. Anyway, it was just too buggy and didn't do it for me. There's only so much magenta I can take.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22469194
> 
> 
> Well, after much back and forth I've decided to let my Darbee go. Be free lil' Darblet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just listed it on eBay. In fact, I think it's the only one listed. Anyway, it was just too buggy and didn't do it for me. There's only so much magenta I can take.



Don't blame you buddy.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room#post_17619839



Sweet, impressive your room rocks


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22469733
> 
> 
> Don't blame you buddy.



Now only if I could get the Mrs. to not blame me.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22482690
> 
> 
> Sweet, impressive your room rocks



Thanks, wse. Ohyeah32 made that for me.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22482739
> 
> 
> Now only if I could get the Mrs. to not blame me.



That's what there for lol


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22482743
> 
> 
> Thanks, wse. Ohyeah32 made that for me.



Seth did graphics for my remote once, the man is a genius.


----------



## Franin

Hey wabo how are you going, it's been awhile just want to check in and see how your doing.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22482750
> 
> 
> Seth did graphics for my remote once, the man is a genius.



Yes sir. The guy is s genius.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22528079
> 
> 
> Hey wabo how are you going, it's been awhile just want to check in and see how your doing.



Hey there, Franin.


Thanks for checking in. How goes it down under? I'm just chillin' like a villain. Any new additions to that phenomenal HT of yours?


----------



## Waboman

I was cleaning out one of our bookshelves tonight and came across these. A stack of Mobile Fidelity 24 karat gold CD-R's. I forgot I even had 'em. Score.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22528197
> 
> 
> I was cleaning out one of our bookshelves tonight and came across these. A stack of Mobile Fidelity 24 karat gold CD-R's. I forgot I even had 'em. Score.



Good score I love it when that happens.


----------



## ddgtr

That's the way Wabo rolls!! A stack of 24k baby, them NBA players with the 1k earrings got nothing on my man Wabo!!


How are you doing, my friend? Chilling to the sound of the kickass ML/Macs, I assume... Are you getting the new Halo 4? Me and Brolic are going to shoot us some grunts and elites and save the Earth...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22528197
> 
> 
> I was cleaning out one of our bookshelves tonight and came across these. A stack of Mobile Fidelity 24 karat gold CD-R's. I forgot I even had 'em. Score.



And they're unused. Perhaps you can burn a few compilations of favorites to keep by your setup to wow folks who come over. Or just put them out somewhere conspicuous. That alone will tell people you're dangerous, especially if juxtaposed with the 501s.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22529004
> 
> 
> Good score I love it when that happens.



Yeah, it's nice to find some buried "treasure".


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900#post_22550672
> 
> 
> That's the way Wabo rolls!! A stack of 24k baby, them NBA players with the 1k earrings got nothing on my man Wabo!!
> 
> How are you doing, my friend? Chilling to the sound of the kickass ML/Macs, I assume... Are you getting the new Halo 4? Me and Brolic are going to shoot us some grunts and elites and save the Earth...



Lol. That's me. Blinging with the NBA ballarz.










That's cool you guys are Halo'ing together. Those games are way over my head. I do play a mean Donkey Kong. Speaking of games/movies, Wreck it Ralph looks really good. Love the old school arcade characters.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22551749
> 
> 
> And they're unused. Perhaps you can burn a few compilations of favorites to keep by your setup to wow folks who come over. Or just put them out somewhere conspicuous. That alone will tell people you're dangerous, especially if juxtaposed with the 501s.



Hey, P².


How're things going in your area? Hopefully you weren't affected too badly by Sandy.


I haven't burned a CD in over 2 years. Nowadays it goes in my computer, then onto my phone. That's why I forgot I had these. I also found some CD-R's that look like a 45 record.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22560085
> 
> 
> Lol. That's me. Blinging with the NBA ballarz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool you guys are Halo'ing together. Those games are way over my head. I do play a mean Donkey Kong. Speaking of games/movies, Wreck it Ralph looks really good. Love the old school arcade characters.



Wreck it Ralph looks awesome I cant wait to go and see that. My son saw bowser and sonic in the movie and they very excited


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22561377
> 
> 
> Wreck it Ralph looks awesome I cant wait to go and see that. My son saw bowser and sonic in the movie and they very excited



I like how Disney got the rights to all the classic arcade characters. Looks to be a hoot.


Skyfall opened up at theaters today. I'd like to see that at the IMAX. It looks badass.


----------



## Waboman

Look what fell off the delivery truck today. Is that a new BDP-103? I think it is.


----------



## Franin

Congrats on the 103 wabo did you sell the 93?


----------



## Franin

Let me know on the differences between the two


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22574094
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 103 wabo did you sell the 93?



Thanks, Franin. Yes, I sold the 93.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22574095
> 
> 
> Let me know on the differences between the two



Will do. I'm gonna unpack it and hook it up in a little bit.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22574083
> 
> 
> Look what fell off the delivery truck today. Is that a new BDP-103? I think it is.



Ah nice!!! Welcome to the 103 club! Hey man, I don't know if your display does 3D, but if it does--check out the 2D-3D conversion.....if you keep it at level 4, it actually has a positive impact and lets you enjoy your favorite 2D materials in 3D!!


Now it's time for me to go back to the first page on this thread and drool a bit more.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22574083
> 
> 
> Look what fell off the delivery truck today. Is that a new BDP-103? I think it is.




Obi Wan has taught you well...


Nice Wabo, congrats!! Looking forward to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## Franin

I heard the loading time is quicker than the 93.


----------



## Franin

So how did you go wabo?


----------



## hometheatergeek

Congrats on an great addition to your already fantatic HT Wabo. Looking forward to your impressions of the 103 vs the 93 that you replaced.


----------



## prepress

I am mildly amazed you didn't wait for the 105.


----------



## pcweber111

Forget the player I want that Yoda figure!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22574167
> 
> 
> Ah nice!!! Welcome to the 103 club! Hey man, I don't know if your display does 3D, but if it does--check out the 2D-3D conversion.....if you keep it at level 4, it actually has a positive impact and lets you enjoy your favorite 2D materials in 3D!!
> 
> Now it's time for me to go back to the first page on this thread and drool a bit more.



Thanks, B². It's nice to be in the club.







Sadly, I'm still slumming it in a 2D world. Maybe one of these days...


Question for you, do you have your 103 set to upconvert to 4k?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22574190
> 
> 
> Obi Wan has taught you well...
> 
> Nice Wabo, congrats!! Looking forward to hear your thoughts on it.



Thanks, D². I just installed it. Obi Wan kept shouting, "Wabo, how many times have I told you to stay away from the power couplings."


We have a bday party followed by a basketball game this evening. When I finally get home I look forward to spinning a blu or two.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22574227
> 
> 
> I heard the loading time is quicker than the 93.



Yes, it's supposed to be even faster. And I thought the 93 was pretty damn fast.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22574458
> 
> 
> So how did you go wabo?



Just got her installed this afternoon. I'm hoping to watch a movie or two later tonight.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22574545
> 
> 
> Congrats on an great addition to your already fantatic HT Wabo. Looking forward to your impressions of the 103 vs the 93 that you replaced.



Thanks, HTG. Will let you know when I have some time under my belt with it.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22574855
> 
> 
> I am mildly amazed you didn't wait for the 105.



Only mildly amazed?










I bitstream so no need for the beefy dac's in the 105. Plus as you know, the MCD500 has digital inputs and can be used as an external dac. Which is how I have my Apple Airport Express set up, for when I do my very basic music streaming.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22575096
> 
> 
> Forget the player I want that Yoda figure!



Whassup, PC?


3D Yoda was a Wondercon exclusive limited to only 1200. He's pretty cool.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22575772
> 
> 
> Thanks, B². It's nice to be in the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I'm still slumming it in a 2D world. Maybe one of these days...
> 
> Question for you, do you have your 103 set to upconvert to 4k?



Hey I'm slumming it in the 2D which I still very much enjoy


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22575808
> 
> 
> Only mildly amazed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bitstream so no need for the beefy dac's in the 105. Plus as you know, the MCD500 has digital inputs and can be used as an external dac. Which is how I have my Apple Airport Express set up, for when I do my very basic music streaming.



You still a Cd man Wabo ?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22575795
> 
> 
> Yes, it's supposed to be even faster. And I thought the 93 was pretty damn fast.
> 
> Just got her installed this afternoon. I'm hoping to watch a movie or two later tonight.



Cool looking forward in reading your impressions


----------



## Franin

Hey wabo forgot to mention have you seen Authur Christmas, that's coming out next week that's a nice XMAS movie for all family to enjoy.


----------



## Franin

Hey wabo let us know how they live is?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22575808
> 
> 
> Only mildly amazed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bitstream so no need for the beefy dac's in the 105. Plus as you know, the MCD500 has digital inputs and can be used as an external dac. Which is how I have my Apple Airport Express set up, for when I do my very basic music streaming.



As opposed to my MCD301, which has outputs only. You've saved money!


----------



## Franin

Hey Wabo so how did it all go ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22576736
> 
> 
> Hey wabo forgot to mention have you seen Authur Christmas, that's coming out next week that's a nice XMAS movie for all family to enjoy.



No, I haven't seen it. It's in my rental queue. Is it any good?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22576556
> 
> 
> Cool looking forward in reading your impressions



The 103 was recently reviewed in Home Theater Mag. Makes me even happier I bought one.









http://www.hometheater.com/content/oppo-bdp-103-blu-ray-3d-player 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22577016
> 
> 
> Hey wabo let us know how they live is?



Hey, Franin. I thoroughly enjoyed They Live. It looked great for a low budget 80's movie. I was pleasantly surprised at how good the audio was. I love John Carpenter's score for it too. A fun time. When does your copy arrive?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22576550
> 
> 
> You still a Cd man Wabo ?



Oops, I missed this post. Sorry, mate.







Yes, for the most part I prefer CDs. I like my physical media. But if I'm lazy (which is happening a lot lately) I will stream music. How about you?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/930#post_22577215
> 
> 
> As opposed to my MCD301, which has outputs only. You've saved money!



And my wife says I don't know how to save money. Showed her.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22582031
> 
> 
> Oops, I missed this post. Sorry, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, for the most part I prefer CDs. I like my physical media. But if I'm lazy (which is happening a lot lately) I will stream music. How about you?



For music im streaming.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22582016
> 
> 
> The 103 was recently reviewed in Home Theater Mag. Makes me even happier I bought one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hometheater.com/content/oppo-bdp-103-blu-ray-3d-player



Im going to have to read that review




> Quote:
> Hey, Franin. I thoroughly enjoyed They Live. It looked great for a low budget 80's movie. I was pleasantly surprised at how good the audio was. I love John Carpenter's score for it too. A fun time. When does your copy arrive?



Mine should arrive soon.


----------



## Aldiggi

👍👍


----------



## Franin

Hey Wabo were have you been hiding man, what have you been up too?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22583497
> 
> 
> Im going to have to read that review
> 
> Mine should arrive soon.



Has your copy of They Live arrived yet? If so, have you watched it? if so, thoughts?










Brave was delivered from Amazon today. It's a blind buy for me. But I like almost all Pixar stuff.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aldiggi*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22586021
> 
> 
> 👍👍



Thanks, Aldiggi.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22593863
> 
> 
> Hey Wabo were have you been hiding man, what have you been up too?



Hey there, Franin. I'm just chillin' like a villain. What's new down under? We watched The Amazing Spider-Man last night.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22599546
> 
> 
> Hey there, Franin. I'm just chillin' like a villain. What's new down under? We watched The Amazing Spider-Man last night.



Your second viewing what did you think Wabo?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22599546
> 
> 
> Hey there, Franin. I'm just chillin' like a villain. What's new down under? We watched The Amazing Spider-Man last night.



Watched Arthur Christmas the other night good Christmas film. Btw gettin ready for Christmas ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22599565
> 
> 
> Your second viewing what did you think Wabo?



I liked it better the second time. I still like Raimi's better. But I like this Peter Parker better than Tobey's.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22599572
> 
> 
> Watched Arthur Christmas the other night good Christmas film. Btw gettin ready for Christmas ?



I have Arthur Christmas in my rental queue. Did I tell you we saw Skyfall at the IMAX last week? It kicked ass! Lol. I haven't even started to think about Christmas yet. You?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22599580
> 
> 
> I have Arthur Christmas in my rental queue. Did I tell you we saw Skyfall at the IMAX last week? It kicked ass! Lol. I haven't even started to think about Christmas yet. You?



Looking forward to sky fall. Daniel is my favourite Bond character. I leave Christmas to my wife for family eg cousins brothers nephews and nieces and I take care of my kids


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22599573
> 
> 
> I liked it better the second time. I still like Raimi's better. But I like this Peter Parker better than Tobey's.



Hopefully the second is even better


----------



## Franin

No sign of They Live and Jeepers Creepers yet


----------



## MIkeDuke

They Live=Awesome







. I might just have to pick that up.


----------



## pcweber111

Isn't that (They Live) coming out on BD soon? I really want to see that movie in HD again. The standard def version on Netflix leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22605629
> 
> 
> Isn't that (They Live) coming out on BD soon? I really want to see that movie in HD again. The standard def version on Netflix leaves a lot to be desired.



It's already out on Amazon


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22599646
> 
> 
> Hopefully the second is even better



I'm hoping too. Do we know who the villain will be yet? Also, who do you think the guy was at the very end talking to Dr. Connors in his prison cell?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22603424
> 
> 
> No sign of They Live and Jeepers Creepers yet



Did the currier plane get eaten by a great white?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22604253
> 
> 
> They Live=Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I might just have to pick that up.



I forgot how much fun this movie is. I thoroughly enjoyed watching it again.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22605629
> 
> 
> Isn't that (They Live) coming out on BD soon? I really want to see that movie in HD again. The standard def version on Netflix leaves a lot to be desired.



Shout! Factory recently released it on blu-ray here. I believe the only other BD of it was an Italian version released a couple of years ago.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22605739
> 
> 
> It's already out on Amazon



You can order from Amazon or Shout! Factory direct.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22608493
> 
> 
> I'm hoping too. Do we know who the villain will be yet? Also, who do you think the guy was at the very end talking to Dr. Connors in his prison cell?



I didn't notice wabo there was a scene at the end ill have to rewatch again. I thought the new villain is electro played by Jamie Foxx


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22608500
> 
> 
> Did the currier plane get eaten by a great white?



Wouldn't suprise me.


----------



## pigsbladder

Amazing setup man, love the McIntosh hardware, I hope to own some one day.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900_100#post_22605739
> 
> 
> It's already out on Amazon



Ah, just noticed. Sweet, ordered. I can't wait!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22609704
> 
> 
> I didn't notice wabo there was a scene at the end ill have to rewatch again. I thought the new villain is electro played by Jamie Foxx



Have you watched that footage yet? I'm not a Jamie Foxx fan. Was hoping for a better villain. The best Spidey villain, IMO, was Doc Ock played by the great Alfred Molina.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22609713
> 
> 
> Wouldn't suprise me.



Or a Red Back.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pigsbladder*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22610797
> 
> 
> Amazing setup man, love the McIntosh hardware, I hope to own some one day.



Thanks, PB. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22611151
> 
> 
> Ah, just noticed. Sweet, ordered. I can't wait!



It's a fun movie with a great 80's score. And Meg Foster and her eyes. Good times, man.


----------



## ddgtr

Happy Turkey day, Wabo!!


----------



## pcweber111

Happy turkey day wabo!!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/960#post_22614910
> 
> 
> Happy Turkey day, Wabo!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22615135
> 
> 
> Happy turkey day wabo!!!



Thanks, guys. It was a great day of food, family and football. Glad I'm not a Jets fan.







Hope you guys ate too much and had a great Turkey Day as well. The best part is making a turkey and stuffing sammich with the leftovers. In fact, I foresee one in my near future.


----------



## Franin

Hey Wabo hope you had a good day for thanksgiving with your family. Take care


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22617280
> 
> 
> Hey Wabo hope you had a good day for thanksgiving with your family. Take care



Hey there, Franin.


We had a really good Thanksgiving. Thanks, mate.


Took the kids to Wreck It Ralph today. It was a really fun movie. Have you seen it yet?


----------



## pcweber111

Is it worth it? I've heard the story isn't really what you think it's about so I'm kinda curious. I want to see it but I'm waiting for my son to come home next week so I can take him next weekend. I'm sure he'll enjoy it regardless.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22618126
> 
> 
> Hey there, Franin.
> 
> We had a really good Thanksgiving. Thanks, mate.
> 
> Took the kids to Wreck It Ralph today. It was a really fun movie. Have you seen it yet?



No would like to see it but its not released here yet.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22619242
> 
> 
> Is it worth it? I've heard the story isn't really what you think it's about so I'm kinda curious. I want to see it but I'm waiting for my son to come home next week so I can take him next weekend. I'm sure he'll enjoy it regardless.



I really enjoyed Wreck It Ralph. Loved the homage to old school games. I also liked how Disney got the rights to the real characters and didn't try to pass off knockoffs. It's a story of being happy with who you are. It's actually well written.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22619616
> 
> 
> No would like to see it but its not released here yet.



You guys probably have it on blu-ray already.


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah I like that they have the real video game characters. Looks pretty good, I'll take my son this next weekend.


----------



## Waboman

I think both you and your son will enjoy it. Let us know.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I wanted to see it this past weekend what the mere mention of Wreck it Ralph caused crazy faces from friends of mine. So we ended up watching Red Dawn instead SMH.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/900_100#post_22630014
> 
> 
> I think both you and your son will enjoy it. Let us know.



Don't get me wrong, I'll probably geek out on it as much as he will enjoy it.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22630398
> 
> 
> I wanted to see it this past weekend what the mere mention of Wreck it Ralph caused crazy faces from friends of mine. So we ended up watching Red Dawn instead SMH.



Was the remake of Red Dawn any good? You know it may have Thor, but he's no patrick Swayze.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22633654
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'll probably geek out on it as much as he will enjoy it.


 *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22639491
> 
> 
> Was the remake of Red Dawn any good? You know it may have Thor, but he's no patrick Swayze.



Yeah but he's Thor


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22639491
> 
> 
> Was the remake of Red Dawn any good? You know it may have Thor, but he's no patrick Swayze.



Honestly, I found it quite bland and overly predictable, which is saying something since this is a remake...I will definitely not be picking this up on blu ray when it is released.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22643252
> 
> 
> Honestly, I found it quite bland and overly predictable, which is saying something since this is a remake...I will definitely not be picking this up on blu ray when it is released.



Yeah will be giving it a miss. Still prefer the original


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22639858
> 
> 
> Yeah but he's Thor



But can he dirty dance?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22643252
> 
> 
> Honestly, I found it quite bland and overly predictable, which is saying something since this is a remake...I will definitely not be picking this up on blu ray when it is released.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22643663
> 
> 
> Yeah will be giving it a miss. Still prefer the original



I'll give it a rent when it comes out on blu. Which shouldn't be too long.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22647848
> 
> 
> But can he dirty dance?



I heard he was a bit of a dancer in Asgard


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22647851
> 
> 
> I'll give it a rent when it comes out on blu. Which shouldn't be too long.



Let us know what you think ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22647867
> 
> 
> I heard he was a bit of a dancer in Asgard



Thor can bust a move.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22647868
> 
> 
> Let us know what you think ?



Did you know the original Red Dawn was the first movie to get a PG-13 rating?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22650101
> 
> 
> Thor can bust a move.
> 
> 
> Did you know the original Red Dawn was the first movie to get a PG-13 rating?



Nope I didn't know


----------



## Franin

Will be watching they live tonight Wabo, looking forward to it.


----------



## Franin

Really enjoyed this Wabo, has good bass in it too. PQ didn't bother me it was ok for me too, I don't get bothered by it as many do on the forums.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22650655
> 
> 
> Nope I didn't know



I'm full of useless trivia.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22652165
> 
> 
> Really enjoyed this Wabo, has good bass in it too. PQ didn't bother me it was ok for me too, I don't get bothered by it as many do on the forums.



I agree, Franin. A good time watching a classic 80's movie. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22659228
> 
> 
> I'm full of useless trivia.



Hey you never know, there might be a question asking that and I would be answer that with confidence







It could even be a radio station and I could win a prize










> Quote:
> I agree, Franin. A good time watching a classic 80's movie. Glad you enjoyed it.



I did it was an awesome movie


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22659557
> 
> 
> Hey you never know, there might be a question asking that and I would be answer that with confidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could even be a radio station and I could win a prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it was an awesome movie



Lol. When KDOG, Perth's #1 rock n roll radio station calls, you'll know the answer.










Picked up my Batman Steelie today. Was gonna watch it tonight. But it just got to be too late. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1000_100#post_22663858
> 
> 
> Lol. When KDOG, Perth's #1 rock n roll radio station calls, you'll know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my Batman Steelie today. Was gonna watch it tonight. But it just got to be too late. Maybe tomorrow.



Wow that looks nice wabo. Let me know what you think of the movie.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22663858
> 
> 
> Lol. When KDOG, Perth's #1 rock n roll radio station calls, you'll know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my Batman Steelie today. Was gonna watch it tonight. But it just got to be too late. Maybe tomorrow.



Hey man, I picked up the same steel book. This was my first.....packaging is real neat and....satisfying.


----------



## Franin

Matt I have to say Waboman is the steel book king. I know he has a good selection of steel books.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22667987
> 
> 
> Hey man, I picked up the same steel book. This was my first.....packaging is real neat and....satisfying.



Welcome to the world of Steel. It's scientifically proven that any Steelbook improves on both the AQ and PQ.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/990#post_22669197
> 
> 
> Matt I have to say Waboman is the steel book king. I know he has a good selection of steel books.



Lol. Yeah, I have a few.


----------



## weird 23


What's up Wabo?

 

I see your starting to infect AVS with the SB virus.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weird 23*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22671460
> 
> 
> What's up Wabo?
> 
> 
> I see your starting to infect AVS with the SB virus.



What's happening, Aces?


Good to see you drop by.


Yes, AVS is ripe for the Steelbook love. Bwhahahaha.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Man, I got my second steelbook today: Men In Black III.....I actually went walking up and down the isle until I found it. I even skipped the 3D version in regular packaging (Which I never ever do!)


----------



## pcweber111

^ Ah man I didn't get the steelbook just the regular 3D version with slip cover. I'm tempted to get the LotR steelbooks even though they're the theatrical versions. They look too sweet!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22687243
> 
> 
> Man, I got my second steelbook today: Men In Black III.....I actually went walking up and down the isle until I found it. I even skipped the 3D version in regular packaging (Which I never ever do!)



That's a nice Steelie. Don't forget The Bourne Legacy comes out tomorrow. It's a Target exclusive Steelbook. Target recently released the first 3 Bourne's in Steelbooks too.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22687525
> 
> 
> ^ Ah man I didn't get the steelbook just the regular 3D version with slip cover. I'm tempted to get the LotR steelbooks even though they're the theatrical versions. They look too sweet!



The only way to get the MIB3 3D in a Steelbook is to import it. I have the Frenchy version.


----------



## weird 23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22685935
> 
> 
> What's happening, Aces?
> 
> Good to see you drop by.
> 
> Yes, AVS is ripe for the Steelbook love. Bwhahahaha.



The one and only.



I see you've popped a couple of cherries already, your an evil man willingly spreading your disease. I'm lucky to have been vaccinated against the deadly SB virus.


Have a good one Wabo!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weird 23*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22687890
> 
> 
> The one and only.
> 
> I see you've popped a couple of cherries already, your an evil man willingly spreading your disease. I'm lucky to have been vaccinated against the deadly SB virus.
> 
> Have a good one Wabo!



Ah yes, the first Steelbook *pop* is the best. To quote Mr. Brownstone, I used to buy a little but a little wouldn't do it. So a little got more and more.


----------



## Waboman

Watched The Bourne Legacy last night. The Steelbook version. Of course the Steelbook made it look and sound even better. In fact, scientists have shown the Steelbook is equivalent to 48 fps.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Good afternoon Wabo. So when will we see you get a gig at Cnet reviewing new Steelbook releases? You could have some really fancy technical graphs to show the relationship between the AQ/SQ of said steelbooks over the run of the mill blurays. You'd be famous.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22704324
> 
> 
> Watched The Bourne Legacy last night. The Steelbook version. Of course the Steelbook made it look and sound even better. In fact, scientists have shown the Steelbook is equivalent to 48 fps.



Lolol....yes! 100% concurrence. Atmos-Shmatmos!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22704324
> 
> 
> Watched The Bourne Legacy last night. The Steelbook version. Of course the Steelbook made it look and sound even better. In fact, scientists have shown the Steelbook is equivalent to 48 fps.



So you will be opting for the hobbit on Steelbook Wabo ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22704424
> 
> 
> Good afternoon Wabo. So when will we see you get a gig at Cnet reviewing new Steelbook releases? You could have some really fancy technical graphs to show the relationship between the AQ/SQ of said steelbooks over the run of the mill blurays. You'd be famous.



Howdy, HTG.


I like your idea. We all know graphs and waterfalls make everything better.







Soon Steelbooks will rule the world. Bwhahahaha.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22704505
> 
> 
> Lolol....yes! 100% concurrence. Atmos-Shmatmos!



Did you get your Total Recall Steelie?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22713284
> 
> 
> So you will be opting for the hobbit on Steelbook Wabo ?



You know I will, Franin. I still need to see this at the IMAX. Was planning to go this weekend, but it will be way too busy for me.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22724363
> 
> 
> Did you get your Total Recall Steelie?
> 
> You know I will, Franin. I still need to see this at the IMAX. Was planning to go this weekend, but it will be way too busy for me.



Im going to wait for it on Blu, I was going to go but I decided I can wait.


----------



## pcweber111

Wabo, Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays man! Enjoy this time of year with what's important to you; ya know, your home theater system!


----------



## ohyeah32

Merry Christmas mi amigo!


----------



## Franin

Hey Wabo hope you had a good Christmas mate.


----------



## Franin

Hey wabo I was looking into the bdp 103/105 apart from blu ray watching do you use it for anything else ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22725072
> 
> 
> Im going to wait for it on Blu, I was going to go but I decided I can wait.



I still haven't seen it yet either. At this rate I might as well wait for the BD too.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22740710
> 
> 
> Wabo, Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays man! Enjoy this time of year with what's important to you; ya know, your home theater system!



Thanks, PC. I hope you had a very merry Christmas too.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22742397
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas mi amigo!



Feliz Navidad y feliz año nuevo, señor ohyeah.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22744465
> 
> 
> Hey Wabo hope you had a good Christmas mate.



Thanks, Franin. You too, mate. I could have used a new set of Lego's.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22756661
> 
> 
> Hey wabo I was looking into the bdp 103/105 apart from blu ray watching do you use it for anything else ?



Lol. I knew you couldn't sit on the sideline with your lowly 93.







It was only a matter of time. I mainly use the 103 for BD/DVDs. I had the intention of using it for multi channel SACDs. Sadly, the only time I listen to music anymore is in my car. I have a Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here SACD I bought a year ago... it's still sealed.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1000_100#post_22759084
> 
> 
> Lol. I knew you couldn't sit on the sideline with your lowly 93.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only a matter of time. I mainly use the 103 for BD/DVDs. I had the intention of using it for multi channel SACDs. Sadly, the only time I listen to music anymore is in my car. I have a Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here SACD I bought a year ago... it's still sealed.



I'm thinking about it, my theatre is only used for movies only now and rarely listen to music in there as I hear it every day car etc.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22759603
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about it, my theatre is only used for movies only now and rarely listen to music in there as I hear it every day car etc.



Your "thinking about it" means you've already ordered one.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22759653
> 
> 
> Your "thinking about it" means you've already ordered one.



nah not yet mate, just curious if there is any advantage over the 93 especially for only blu ray watching.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22760410
> 
> 
> nah not yet mate, just curious if there is any advantage over the 93 especially for only blu ray watching.



When do you take delivery?


----------



## ohyeah32

In case I don't get a chance to post this later, Happy New Year Jeff!









 
http://www.goodlightscraps.com


----------



## Franin

Happy new year Jeff


----------



## hometheatergeek

Happy New Years Waboman. Sending you wishes for a happy year filled with health, prosperity, love and loads of rocking fun!


----------



## pcweber111

Happy New Year Wabo, let's make this our best year yet!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22767282
> 
> 
> In case I don't get a chance to post this later, Happy New Year Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.goodlightscraps.com



Muchas gacias, amigo. Here's to a great new year.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22768273
> 
> 
> Happy new year Jeff



Thank, mate. You too.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22768332
> 
> 
> Happy New Years Waboman. Sending you wishes for a happy year filled with health, prosperity, love and loads of rocking fun!



Thank, HTG. Can you believe the first week of 2013 is almost in the books?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1020#post_22769092
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Wabo, let's make this our best year yet!



Thanks, PC. Hope you have a great year too.


----------



## Waboman

For awhile I've been thinking about putting my center channel back on it's OEM stand. But the thought of running Audyssey again has not excited me. I think this weekend I'll give it a go... or maybe not. I dunno yet.


Center with stand:
 


Center without stand:


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22791292
> 
> 
> For awhile I've been thinking about putting my center channel back on it's OEM stand. But the thought of running Audyssey again has not excited me. I think this weekend I'll give it a go... or maybe not. I dunno yet.
> 
> Center with stand:
> 
> 
> Center without stand:



Yeah the whole thought of having to re-run Audyssey is not a fun one. Personally I really like the way the Theater (and Theater i) looks on its stand.


How's your weekend been mi amigo?


----------



## pcweber111

I agree, I like the look of the stand although yeah it can be a chore to have to re-run Audyssey.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22792560
> 
> 
> Yeah the whole thought of having to re-run Audyssey is not a fun one. Personally I really like the way the Theater (and Theater i) looks on its stand.
> 
> How's your weekend been mi amigo?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22793004
> 
> 
> I agree, I like the look of the stand although yeah it can be a chore to have to re-run Audyssey.




Finally stopped procrastinating and got the center channel back on her stand. The pics don't capture it, but she looks pretty intimidating.


Will run Audyssey later tonight. Maybe. I dunno yet.


 


A little blurry.


----------



## Franin

looks good Wabo, Like you I hate doing Audyssey. The Pro is even worse you have to get too the back of your pre amp to plug in the Rs232 to USB cable in


----------



## BrolicBeast

Looking great Wabo! I think it looks even better with the stand.....very modern. in Jamaican patois, there is a popular phrase: "Yuh betta than me" which essentially means "I give you kudos for doing "X" because I wouldn't do it." In terms of re-running Audyssey after the addition of the stand, I must say yuh betta than me because I know deep down that I wouldn't re-run Audyssey for such a small change..even though it's the proper thing to do. Lol.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22793317
> 
> 
> looks good Wabo, Like you I hate doing Audyssey. The Pro is even worse you have to get too the back of your pre amp to plug in the Rs232 to USB cable in



I hear ya, mate. It's not high on my "things to do that's fun" list. Next time you're in town, you should stop by with your pro kit. I'll even throw a few steaks on the barbie.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22793790
> 
> 
> Looking great Wabo! I think it looks even better with the stand.....very modern. in Jamaican patois, there is a popular phrase: "Yuh betta than me" which essentially means "I give you kudos for doing "X" because I wouldn't do it." In terms of re-running Audyssey after the addition of the stand, I must say yuh betta than me because I know deep down that I wouldn't re-run Audyssey for such a small change..even though it's the proper thing to do. Lol.



Thanks, B². I probably should have left well enough alone. Audysseey is so frustrating. It's never consistent for me. Some times it will say my subs are correctly 13.5' away. Other times it will say incorrectly they're 16' away. Which is what happened last night. So I will rerun it again tonight.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22796331
> 
> 
> I hear ya, mate. It's not high on my "things to do that's fun" list. Next time you're in town, you should stop by with your pro kit. I'll even throw a few steaks on the barbie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, B². I probably should have left well enough alone. Audysseey is so frustrating. It's never consistent for me. Some times it will say my subs are correctly 13.5' away. Other times it will say incorrectly they're 16' away. Which is what happened last night. So I will rerun it again tonight.



Hey Wabo, just a reminder, Audyssey is measuring the acoustical distance of the subs in order to set the phase properly with the main speakers. Not the actual distance of the subs. You should allow it to set that distance.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22797306
> 
> 
> Hey Wabo, just a reminder, Audyssey is measuring the acoustical distance of the subs in order to set the phase properly with the main speakers. Not the actual distance of the subs. You should allow it to set that distance.



Hey there, HTG.


I understand all that. My frustration is I could run Audyssey 10 times and every time I would get different results. There's no consistency. That's what irritates me.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22797448
> 
> 
> Hey there, HTG.
> 
> I understand all that. My frustration is I could run Audyssey 10 times and every time I would get different results. There's no consistency. That's what irritates me.



I totally understand that sir. That is why I have to fall back on my old school techniques when setting up subwoofers, using SPL meters and graphing tools, when any of the Auto cal programs cannot seem to get it right.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22797575
> 
> 
> I totally understand that sir. That is why I have to fall back on my old school techniques when setting up subwoofers, using SPL meters and graphing tools, when any of the Auto cal programs cannot seem to get it right.



Maybe you have some suggestions on why Audyssey is setting my main L/R speakers too "hot".


All my other speakers and subs (I'm running two subs as one) are almost within +/-3db of each other. The two main speakers coming out too hot. Here's two separate cals I recently did.


Channel Level;


Front L +6.5

Front R +5.5

Center +1.5

Sub -2.0

Surr L +1.5

Surr R +1.0

Surr Back L +2.0

Surr Back R +1.5


Cal 2:


Channel Level;


Front L +7.0

Front R +5.0

Center +2.0

Sub -2.5

Surr L +2.5

Surr R +1.0

Surr Back L +2.5

Surr Back R +2.0


Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## aldiallo

Wabo,


Are you running the standard audyssey calibration or the pro one? also are you sure that there's complete silence in the room when running the calibration?


when you say you run 2 sub as one, you meant that they're daisy chained, if so, have you tried them separetely during the calibration ?


----------



## Franin

Wabo read that link I sent you. The Martin Logan speakers being that there Electrostatic are very different than most speakers out there. Jonfo write up may help you. Let us know what Chris says too.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22799080
> 
> 
> Wabo read that link I sent you. The Martin Logan speakers being that there Electrostatic are very different than most speakers out there. Jonfo write up may help you. Let us know what Chris says too.



Hi Frank and Jeff. I just read that info from Jonfo and he basically said the same thing I was going to suggest to you Jeff. Make sure the Audyssey mic is not getting any interference from chair/couch by either reclining the chair or raising the mic higher than the chair back. Make sure you take closer mic positions around the LP area. The mic should be moved around the bubble around the LP no more than 2 feet left to right or front to back of the LP. Don't worry about the seats that are beyond this 2 foot bubble. Save those seats for the in-laws.







One other thing you should check is the speaker cable itself. With the boosting of the main speakers + 7 in your case the mic is calculating that your speakers are playing quieter than expected. Do you use Banana plugs, spades or bare wire. I have found out in the past that I can get better calculations when a client had bare wire by just cutting off the tips of the wire, stripping back some of the jacket, so there is a nice clean unoxidized end to the wire. Hope this helps.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22798921
> 
> 
> Wabo,
> 
> Are you running the standard audyssey calibration or the pro one? also are you sure that there's complete silence in the room when running the calibration?
> 
> when you say you run 2 sub as one, you meant that they're daisy chained, if so, have you tried them separetely during the calibration ?



I'm running Audyssey XT32, non pro. Waiting for the Franin to stop by with his kit.










The subs are ran as a .1 thru my pre/pro. They're not daisy chained.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22799080
> 
> 
> Wabo read that link I sent you. The Martin Logan speakers being that there Electrostatic are very different than most speakers out there. Jonfo write up may help you. Let us know what Chris says too.



Still waiting for Chris to reply. I did send him the email late last night. I'll read Jonfo's write up later today. I'm pretty sure I know what it says.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22799364
> 
> 
> Hi Frank and Jeff. I just read that info from Jonfo and he basically said the same thing I was going to suggest to you Jeff. Make sure the Audyssey mic is not getting any interference from chair/couch by either reclining the chair or raising the mic higher than the chair back. Make sure you take closer mic positions around the LP area. The mic should be moved around the bubble around the LP no more than 2 feet left to right or front to back of the LP. Don't worry about the seats that are beyond this 2 foot bubble. Save those seats for the in-laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other thing you should check is the speaker cable itself. With the boosting of the main speakers + 7 in your case the mic is calculating that your speakers are playing quieter than expected. Do you use Banana plugs, spades or bare wire. I have found out in the past that I can get better calculations when a client had bare wire by just cutting off the tips of the wire, stripping back some of the jacket, so there is a nice clean unoxidized end to the wire. Hope this helps.



Hey HTG.


I'm typing this on my phone in the car wash. That's why brief responses.










Yes, the mic is and always has been above the furniture. Keep in mind all other speaker and sub settings are fine. Speaker is attached using spades. Not cutting those off for bare wire.










I'll run another cal tonight using different mic positions. See what happens.


Car wash is done. Gotta go.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22799634
> 
> 
> I'm running Audyssey XT32, non pro. Waiting for the Franin to stop by with his kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subs are ran as a .1 thru my pre/pro. They're not daisy chained.
> 
> Still waiting for Chris to reply. I did send him the email late last night. I'll read Jonfo's write up later today. I'm pretty sure I know what it says.
> 
> Hey HTG.
> 
> I'm typing this on my phone in the car wash. That's why brief responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the mic is and always has been above the furniture. Keep in mind all other speaker and sub settings are fine. Speaker is attached using spades. Not cutting those off for bare wire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll run another cal tonight using different mic positions. See what happens.
> 
> Car wash is done. Gotta go.



Spades are good. I use Banana plugs. 12 guage Monster cable no less. Like I said try doing a smaller bubble of multiple readings closer to your LP.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22800629
> 
> 
> Spades are good. I use Banana plugs. 12 guage Monster cable no less. Like I said try doing a smaller bubble of multiple readings closer to your LP.



It's the inconsistencies with Audyssey that give me gray hair. Audyssey had previously set my mains at L +5.0 and R +3.5. Now Audyessy is coming back with a +2.0db hotter setting on both speakers. Just more gray hair, HTG.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22796331
> 
> 
> I hear ya, mate. It's not high on my "things to do that's fun" list. Next time you're in town, you should stop by with your pro kit. I'll even throw a few steaks on the barbie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, B². I probably should have left well enough alone. Audysseey is so frustrating. It's never consistent for me. Some times it will say my subs are correctly 13.5' away. Other times it will say incorrectly they're 16' away. Which is what happened last night. So I will rerun it again tonight.



[email protected] the B(squared) and the animation! Man I understand your frustration with Audyssey. One of the first things I Do after running Audyssey is correct speaker distances. (Grrr) Then, level match my subs to 75db (arghjh) and change the crossover (grrrttt). Just running Audyssey is a headache...the fine-tuning makes me want to pull my beard-hairs out with a lawnmower.....but then.....thennnn.....I play music or a movie clip, and I forget the horror!


----------



## Franin

Good luck wabo on the next try


----------



## Franin

How did you go mate


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22802466
> 
> 
> [email protected] the B(squared) and the animation! Man I understand your frustration with Audyssey. One of the first things I Do after running Audyssey is correct speaker distances. (Grrr) Then, level match my subs to 75db (arghjh) and change the crossover (grrrttt). Just running Audyssey is a headache...the fine-tuning makes me want to pull my beard-hairs out with a lawnmower.....but then.....thennnn.....I play music or a movie clip, and I forget the horror!



What's shaking, B²?


Lol. Audyssey voodoo can be maddening. I almost hired a witch doctor to sacrifice a chicken. Probably wound't have hurt. I ran it again last night and just by changing the mic stand positions, not the mic, I shaved 2.0db off the front L/R's. Like I said, sacrifice a chicken and you'll get the same if not better results. I then watched Dredd. That movie has a nice aggressive soundtrack, with good LFE and very active surrounds. I felt like I was in the battle. This movie will have you grinning from ear-to-ear. Check it out.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22803726
> 
> 
> Good luck wabo on the next try



Thanks, Franin. Audyssey has a way of bringing out the colorful metaphors in me.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22804398
> 
> 
> How did you go mate



Not too bad. Being the glutton for punishment I am, I may even run it again tonight.










Have you watched Dredd yet?


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah I definitely like the look of the center on it's stand. Pretty intimidating looking.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22807735
> 
> 
> Thanks, Franin. Audyssey has a way of bringing out the colorful metaphors in me.



lol it certainly does that










> Quote:
> Not too bad. Being the glutton for punishment I am, I may even run it again tonight.



We all do that, as much as we dislike in doing it.


> Quote:
> Have you watched Dredd yet?



Ordered on a blind buy with other movies hopefully by Monday.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22808153
> 
> 
> Yeah I definitely like the look of the center on it's stand. Pretty intimidating looking.



Thanks, PC. I like it's looks a lot more on the stand too. You seen any good movies lately?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22808493
> 
> 
> lol it certainly does that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all do that, as much as we dislike in doing it.
> 
> Ordered on a blind buy with other movies hopefully by Monday.



Why do we do this to ourselves, Franin?










I will be adding it to my collection next week when Best Buy resumes their u/s program.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22808708
> 
> 
> Why do we do this to ourselves, Franin?



Because we're nuts


> Quote:
> I will be adding it to my collection next week when Best Buy resumes their u/s program.



Excellent


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22807415
> 
> 
> What's shaking, B²?
> 
> 
> Lol. Audyssey voodoo can be maddening. I almost hired a witch doctor to sacrifice a chicken. Probably wound't have hurt. I ran it again last night and just by changing the mic stand positions, not the mic, I shaved 2.0db off the front L/R's. Like I said, sacrifice a chicken and you'll get the same if not better results. I then watched Dredd. That movie has a nice aggressive soundtrack, with good LFE and very active surrounds. I felt like I was in the battle. This movie will have you grinning from ear-to-ear. Check it out.



Ah I will indeed scoop it up! You had me at "LFE". Lol...I recall Stallone and Assante in the original....'twas quite cheesy, but I hear this one is grittier and more fulfilling! Can't wait to pop it in!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22809858
> 
> 
> Ah I will indeed scoop it up! You had me at "LFE". Lol...I recall Stallone and Assante in the original....'twas quite cheesy, but I hear this one is grittier and more fulfilling! Can't wait to pop it in!


Same hopefully it arrives Saturday


----------



## Franin

Wabo are you content with Audyssey final settings or are you going again ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22809858
> 
> 
> Ah I will indeed scoop it up! You had me at "LFE". Lol...I recall Stallone and Assante in the original....'twas quite cheesy, but I hear this one is grittier and more fulfilling! Can't wait to pop it in!



This could be the new reference soundtrack. Great dynamics, aggressive LFE and very active surrounds. Plus it's a great shoot 'em up too. Definitely not as cheeseball as Sly's.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1050#post_22810709
> 
> 
> Same hopefully it arrives Saturday



Have you watched it yet?


----------



## Franin

Watching looper first


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_22819055
> 
> 
> Wabo are you content with Audyssey final settings or are you going again ?



Not gonna do another one. I'm as happy as a pig in a peach orchard. It sounds even "tighter" now. The last cal was great. Chris finally replied to me and said the numbers are fine. Plus your suggestion of Audyssey flat was spot on. In fact, I'm thinking of firing up a BD in a bit. Have a craving for The Thing prequel.


----------



## Franin

That's good to hear mate, now leave it and enjoy those blu rays







That's what I did.


----------



## Franin

Hey Wabo watched Wreck it Ralph today awesome film definite buy for me on Blu ray.


----------



## ddgtr

Wabo, what is up!!! It's been a while...


I've got a quick question for you, I also posted this in prepress' thread since he's also running a pair of 501's. Do you consider them neutral or a bit on the warm side? My friend is thinking about getting a pair. What other speakers (if any) have you considered to go with the 501's?


Thanks!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_22822434
> 
> 
> That's good to hear mate, now leave it and enjoy those blu rays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I did.



I have been. Have you watched Dredd yet? I took advantage of BBY's u/s program and snagged me a copy.







*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_22827061
> 
> 
> Hey Wabo watched Wreck it Ralph today awesome film definite buy for me on Blu ray.



Wreck It Ralph is a fantastic movie. Day one purchase fo' shizzle.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_22835446
> 
> 
> Wabo, what is up!!! It's been a while...
> 
> 
> I've got a quick question for you, I also posted this in prepress' thread since he's also running a pair of 501's. Do you consider them neutral or a bit on the warm side? My friend is thinking about getting a pair. What other speakers (if any) have you considered to go with the 501's?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



What's happening, D²?


Would this "friend" happen to be the one and only double d?







The 501's are a very musical amp. They may be just a bit on the warm side, but I hesitate to say that. The 501's are perfect for my Martin Logan speakers. I never get listening fatigue, and I do enjoy turning it to 11. I've seen several setups pairing the 501's and SF's. B&W is another speaker that pairs great to Mac amps. In fact, Fine Sounds, the parent company of Sonus Faber and Audio Research, recently purchased McIntosh from D&M Holdings. I believe this is a much better place for Mac to be. So when do you take delivery of your new amps?


----------



## Waboman

My new Alien Anthology Steelbook arrived today. And it came with a friend.


----------



## ddgtr

LOL, you're killing me!!


No it's not me, but how can anyone say no to such beauties... It is a friend of mine, he's going all out on his room: 19' x 30' x 11' tall, 137" Stewart screen, 2 rows of 5 seats each, 3 ea JL fathoms, the whole shmiegel-biegel... He's set on either a pair of SF Amati, Elipsa or Revel ultima salon 2 although he wants to give Thiels's flagship 3.7 a listen. It's just hard to do that here in Sac, he'll have to drive to San Francisco and I will most likely go also 'cause I'm a sucker for that kind of stuff....


Thanks for the input on the 501's, Charles is of the same opinion as you. As usual, you guys have been really helpful !!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_22840016
> 
> 
> My new Alien Anthology Steelbook arrived today. And it came with a friend.



Thats awesome Waboman. Best Steelbook yet.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_22839921
> 
> 
> I have been. Have you watched Dredd yet? I took advantage of BBY's u/s program and snagged me a copy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)



I really liked Dredd. Fun film to watch.


> Quote:
> Wreck It Ralph is a fantastic movie. Day one purchase fo' shizzle.



Same


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_22840133
> 
> 
> I really liked Dredd. Fun film to watch.
> 
> Same



Yep, Dredd was fun.


----------



## Franin

Hey Waboman have you seen the The Hobbit yet?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_22889035
> 
> 
> Hey Waboman have you seen the The Hobbit yet?



Hey Franin,


Never made it to The Hobbit. Did you?


----------



## ddgtr

Hobbit was AWESOME!!!


Wabo,


With your 501 monos: did you use bi-wiring, bi-amping or conventional connection to your ML's. If you did use any of the bi-, did you notice a difference??


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_22906181
> 
> 
> Hey Franin,
> 
> 
> Never made it to The Hobbit. Did you?



Nope, won't be long before it hits blu ray so will wait for that now.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_22906430
> 
> 
> Hobbit was AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> Wabo,
> 
> 
> With your 501 monos: did you use bi-wiring, bi-amping or conventional connection to your ML's. If you did use any of the bi-, did you notice a difference??



How's it hangin', D²?


I bi-wire from my 501's to the ML's. Just for shoots and giggles, awhile back I switched out the speaker cables to standard connections and put the jumpers back on the speaker terminals. I noticed a difference right away. So back to bi-wireing I went. What you have up your sleeve?


Any big plans for the game tonight?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_22907873
> 
> 
> Nope, won't be long before it hits blu ray so will wait for that now.



I'll wait for the BD too.


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks Wabo, Mike(kahuna) said exactly the same thing. I'm helping my friend, he ended up getting the BW 800 Diamonds, Mac 601 monos and a C48 preamp. He did invite me to see the big game on his 156" but I'm having a couple of really good friends come over, they're bringing slow cooked (8 hours) baby back ribs, fried rice and a bottle of Woodford Reserve over. I'll be happy watching it on my 60"... Hell, I can't believe the freaking niners are in the superbowl, it's been a while. Are you having a big party?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_22919147
> 
> 
> Thanks Wabo, Mike(kahuna) said exactly the same thing. I'm helping my friend, he ended up getting the BW 800 Diamonds, Mac 601 monos and a C48 preamp. He did invite me to see the big game on his 156" but I'm having a couple of really good friends come over, they're bringing slow cooked (8 hours) baby back ribs, fried rice and a bottle of Woodford Reserve over. I'll be happy watching it on my 60"... Hell, I can't believe the freaking niners are in the superbowl, it's been a while. Are you having a big party?



That's quite a system "your friend" wink-wink, is putting together. I'd love to see pics of it when you're he's ready.










What a game last night. Even though the 49ers lost, you were a winner with slow cooked ribs and the Woodford Reserve.







We just went over to a neighbors house for homemade chicken tacos and beer.


----------



## ddgtr

Haha!!


Seriously, it's not mine... I wish...


I will post some pics though, because it's an awesome room. We're still working on it. As I was saying in Charles' thread, my initial impression was that the 800's are a tad too bright. Incredibly detailed, clean and powerful, but definitely on the bright side. But those Mac monos are freaking unbelievable, pictures don't do them justice they are simply beautiful...


I'm going to crawl out of my deep hole just to say that the niners definitely looked like sissies out there. Baltimore made us their *****... Had Jim H. not cut the power cord behind the niners' bench to cause the blackout comeback, it would have probably ended 34 to 6. How weird was that game?!?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_22924691
> 
> 
> Haha!!
> 
> 
> Seriously, it's not mine... I wish...
> 
> 
> I will post some pics though, because it's an awesome room. We're still working on it. As I was saying in Charles' thread, my initial impression was that the 800's are a tad too bright. Incredibly detailed, clean and powerful, but definitely on the bright side. But those Mac monos are freaking unbelievable, pictures don't do them justice they are simply beautiful...
> 
> 
> I'm going to crawl out of my deep hole just to say that the niners definitely looked like sissies out there. Baltimore made us their *****... Had Jim H. not cut the power cord behind the niners' bench to cause the blackout comeback, it would have probably ended 34 to 6. How weird was that game?!?



If it helps...

http://www.stereophile.com/content/bampw-800-diamond-loudspeaker


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_22924691
> 
> 
> Haha!!
> 
> 
> Seriously, it's not mine... I wish...
> 
> 
> I will post some pics though, because it's an awesome room. We're still working on it. As I was saying in Charles' thread, my initial impression was that the 800's are a tad too bright. Incredibly detailed, clean and powerful, but definitely on the bright side. But those Mac monos are freaking unbelievable, pictures don't do them justice they are simply beautiful...
> 
> 
> I'm going to crawl out of my deep hole just to say that the niners definitely looked like sissies out there. Baltimore made us their *****... Had Jim H. not cut the power cord behind the niners' bench to cause the blackout comeback, it would have probably ended 34 to 6. How weird was that game?!?




I definitely want to see some pics of your friends system. Sounds like it will be off da hook. Besides the amps and speakers, what other gear will he be using? Yeah, the 601's sure are purty.


Lol. When the blackout happened the conspiracy theories started flying at our get together. It's amazing what beer and tequila can conjure up.









*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## Franin

Hi Wabo its been awhile bud. How is the AVP going now ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_23034122
> 
> 
> Hi Wabo its been awhile bud. How is the AVP going now ?



Hi Franin,


I'm doing well. How're things Down Under? My kids and I watched a Scooby Doo movie where the gang is in OZ attending a music festival, only to be wrapped up in the Yowie Yahoo vampire mystery. Made me think of you.







The AVP is still impressing me every day. Did the new 3 minute update last week. How about yours? Watch anything good lately?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_23039445
> 
> 
> Hi Franin,
> 
> 
> I'm doing well. How're things Down Under? My kids and I watched a Scooby Doo movie where the gang is in OZ attending a music festival, only to be wrapped up in the Yowie Yahoo vampire mystery. Made me think of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AVP is still impressing me every day. Did the new 3 minute update last week. How about yours? Watch anything good lately?



You can't go wrong with scooby doo, we enjoy them. Don't think I've seen the one you have watched, will have to look for it. It's good to see Shaggy and Scooby down under there is a mystery to be solved everywhere.


You know that 3 min update was for pioneer systems. It's good to see Denon is still actively updating the pre amp. Just to think a member ( who doesn't even own an AVP ) wanted to sunset the thread from a sticky.


Watched 007 Skyfall the other night awesome Pq and Aq. I think Daniel Craig is the best bond.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_23041684
> 
> 
> You can't go wrong with scooby doo, we enjoy them. Don't think I've seen the one you have watched, will have to look for it. It's good to see Shaggy and Scooby down under there is a mystery to be solved everywhere.
> 
> 
> You know that 3 min update was for pioneer systems. It's good to see Denon is still actively updating the pre amp. Just to think a member ( who doesn't even own an AVP ) wanted to sunset the thread from a sticky.
> 
> 
> Watched 007 Skyfall the other night awesome Pq and Aq. I think Daniel Craig is the best bond.



Scooby rocks. Perhaps you can take the lil' Franins camping at Vampire Rock,







http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0357139/ 


I don't own anything Pioneer. But kudos to Denon for the continued support. Lol. Yeah, why he came into the AVP thread and said that is bizarre.


I do like Craig as Bond, but Connery is the best.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_23041735
> 
> 
> Scooby rocks. Perhaps you can take the lil' Franins camping at Vampire Rock,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0357139/
> 
> 
> I don't own anything Pioneer. But kudos to Denon for the continued support. Lol. Yeah, why he came into the AVP thread and said that is bizarre.
> 
> 
> I do like Craig as Bond, but Connery is the best.



Thanks for that ill have too look into that scooby doo movie.

Yeah I found it a bit strange how he posted that. I could not understand why he cared if its a sticky. I'm not big on Sean Connery, ill guess ill be the same when they will replace Craig further down the track. People will be saying the new bond is better than Craig and I will be supporting Craig.


----------



## Franin

Hey wabo are you getting ' The Hobbit ' ? I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1080#post_23041776
> 
> 
> Thanks for that ill have too look into that scooby doo movie.
> 
> Yeah I found it a bit strange how he posted that. I could not understand why he cared if its a sticky. I'm not big on Sean Connery, ill guess ill be the same when they will replace Craig further down the track. People will be saying the new bond is better than Craig and I will be supporting Craig.



It must be heat stroke from wandering around the Outback. Everyone knows Connery is the best Bond.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23041843
> 
> 
> Hey wabo are you getting ' The Hobbit ' ? I'm looking forward to it



Yes sir. Already have it preordered... the Steelbook of course.







I'm looking forward to it too.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23041909
> 
> 
> It must be heat stroke from wandering around the Outback. Everyone knows Connery is the best Bond.



Maybe but Craig is the best











> Quote:
> Yes sir. Already have it preordered... the Steelbook of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to it too.



Glad I waited and didn't spend the money to see in theatres. To see it in comfy chairs would of cost too much and to sit in economy chairs would of stiffen my back.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23041957
> 
> 
> Maybe but Craig is the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I waited and didn't spend the money to see in theatres. To see it in comfy chairs would of cost too much and to sit in economy chairs would of stiffen my back.



Yeah, it'll be better in the Franin HT anyway. You're probably 48 fps equipped by now.


P.S. Connery is still the best.








*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23044095
> 
> 
> Yeah, it'll be better in the Franin HT anyway. You're probably 48 fps equipped by now.
> 
> 
> P.S. Connery is still the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)



I wish. That's double jeopardy was funny.


P.S. Overuled Craig takes Bond title


----------



## Franin

Hey wabo let us know how Wreck it Ralph is on your system.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23044958
> 
> 
> I wish. That's double jeopardy was funny.
> 
> 
> P.S. Overuled Craig takes Bond title



Craig takes Bond title and hands it to Connery.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23046217
> 
> 
> Hey wabo let us know how Wreck it Ralph is on your system.



Will do, Franin. When do you get your copy?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23047177
> 
> 
> Craig takes Bond title and hands it to Connery.


Connery then realises "hey what am I doing " and gives it back. He retires at the farm and never to be seen again.



> Quote:
> Will do, Franin. When do you get your copy?



Next week my kids are waiting with great anticipation. I'm curious to read your reviews on it.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23050467
> 
> 
> Connery then realises "hey what am I doing " and gives it back. He retires at the farm and never to be seen again.
> 
> Next week my kids are waiting with great anticipation. I'm curious to read your reviews on it.



Connery retires knowing he's the best Bond. Craig works at Connery's farm in the horse stable.


Not Wreck It Ralph caliber, but we watched Hotel Transylvania tonight. All I can say is, glad it was a rental.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23055342
> 
> 
> Connery retires knowing he's the best Bond. Craig works at Connery's farm in the horse stable.
> 
> 
> Not Wreck It Ralph caliber, but we watched Hotel Transylvania tonight. All I can say is, glad it was a rental.



Kids love Hotel Transylvania


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23055515
> 
> 
> Kids love Hotel Transylvania



It was tough to get thru.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23055554
> 
> 
> It was tough to get thru.



I ended up nodding off


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23055342
> 
> 
> Connery retires knowing he's the best Bond.



Id say Connery and Craig are the best didn't care for the rest.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23055663
> 
> 
> I ended up nodding off



Yeah, it wasn't very good. And those damn auto tuned songs drive me battier than Dracula.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23056055
> 
> 
> Id say Connery and Craig are the best didn't care for the rest.



I'm just a James Bond fan all around. I grew up watching Roger Moore as Bond on tv. As cheesy as they say he was, I still really enjoy him as Bond. Here's my breakdown:


Connery

Moore

Craig

Brosnan

Lazenby

Dalton


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23057699
> 
> 
> Yeah, it wasn't very good. And those damn auto tuned songs drive me battier than Dracula.
> 
> I'm just a James Bond fan all around. I grew up watching Roger Moore as Bond on tv. As cheesy as they say he was, I still really enjoy him as Bond. Here's my breakdown:
> 
> 
> Connery
> 
> Moore
> 
> Craig
> 
> Brosnan
> 
> Lazenby
> 
> Dalton



Here's my break down

Craig


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23058421
> 
> 
> Here's my break down
> 
> Craig



Lol. Me thinks you've had too much Vegemite.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23058427
> 
> 
> Lol. Me thinks you've had too much Vegemite.



Yuck can't stand vegemite, kids like it though.


----------



## Waboman

Thinking about buying the Roku streaming stick for my 103. Oppo is offering it for $50. It's normally $99. It just defeats the purpose of having my BD player do all the streaming. Not sure I want to buy another "box".

http://www.roku.com/streamingstick


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23058442
> 
> 
> Thinking about buying the Roku streaming stick for my 103. Oppo is offering it for $50. It's normally $99. It just defeats the purpose of having my BD player do all the streaming. Not sure I want to buy another "box".
> 
> http://www.roku.com/streamingstick



What will you be streaming ??


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23058440
> 
> 
> Yuck can't stand vegemite, kids like it though.



Craig lovers like it too.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23058468
> 
> 
> Craig lovers like it too.



Lol here we go.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23058451
> 
> 
> What will you be streaming ??



Right now I'm using my 103 to stream Netflix. I want to stream Amazon shows too. Unfortunately, Oppo doesn't have an Amazon app. Need the Roku for that.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23058483
> 
> 
> Right now I'm using my 103 to stream Netflix. I want to stream Amazon shows too. Unfortunately, Oppo doesn't have an Amazon app. Need the Roku for that.



Well for the price there offering you can't go wrong. How do you find streaming, does it at times pause or does it run smoothly?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23058481
> 
> 
> Lol here we go.














> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23058489
> 
> 
> Well for the price there offering you can't go wrong. How do you find streaming, does it at times pause or does it run smoothly?



Yeah, the price seems right, I guess. They also have the new Roku 3. Which is a box similar to the Apple TV. But that's $99. As far as streaming goes, I've only been doing classic tv shows. My two favorites are Magnum, P.I. and The Rockford Files. I haven't had any issues (knock on wood), such as freezing or pausing goes. It's great watching these shows again.


----------



## Waboman

You know, after thinking about it, I'm gonna pass on buying a Roku. I really don't stream much at all.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23058990
> 
> 
> You know, after thinking about it, I'm gonna pass on buying a Roku. I really don't stream much at all.



Not worth it especially if you don't stream as much.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23059261
> 
> 
> Not worth it especially if you don't stream as much.



Yeah, for now the 103 is sufficient enough.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23059363
> 
> 
> Yeah, for now the 103 is sufficient enough.



103 is an awesome player i've been told.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23058990
> 
> 
> You know, after thinking about it, I'm gonna pass on buying a Roku. I really don't stream much at all.



Wise choice. Save the money for something important, like gourmet vegemite samples. The ones with Colin Hay's autograph on the package.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23059685
> 
> 
> Wise chice. Save the money for something important, like gourmet vegemite samples. The ones with Colin Hay's autograph on the package.



Exactly will be worth a mint 10 years down the track.


----------



## ChronicStoned

Lol gimmie that system sir!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23059646
> 
> 
> 103 is an awesome player i've been told.



You've been told? Lol. You own it. It's one of the 17 BD players you have in your collection.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1110#post_23059685
> 
> 
> Wise choice. Save the money for something important, like gourmet vegemite samples. The ones with Colin Hay's autograph on the package.



Hey there, prepress.


How ya been? Haha, I'll leave the gourmet (is there such a thing) Vegemite to our thunder from down under pal, the Franin. Colin Hay... who can it be now?


----------



## Waboman

We watched Wreck It Ralph tonight. What can I say that hasn't already been said about this movie? It looks and sounds fantastic. Unlike Brave (which won best animated picture) you actually like these characters. My kids and I got a kick out of the pause feature. This is one of the rare films I want to watch the extras on. WIR is just a fantastic movie


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23065759
> 
> 
> We watched Wreck It Ralph tonight. What can I say that hasn't already been said about this movie? It looks and sounds fantastic. Unlike Brave (which won best animated picture) you actually like these characters. My kids and I got a kick out of the pause feature. This is one of the rare films I want to watch the extras on. WIR is just a fantastic movie



Thanks Wabo, Im looking forward in watching it this week. Im the opposite regarding Brave I loved it.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23066191
> 
> 
> Thanks Wabo, Im looking forward in watching it this week. Im the opposite regarding Brave I loved it.



I enjoyed WIR even more this time than when we saw it in the theater. Make sure you pause the movie and enjoy the little bonus feature.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Wreck It Ralph was a great movie with great characters...I absolutely love the Pause feature. This is definitely one edge that discs have over digital storage. I reckon even after importing it, I'll probably still use the disc for that movie in the future...just because of the pause feature.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23068720
> 
> 
> I enjoyed WIR even more this time than when we saw it in the theater. Make sure you pause the movie and enjoy the little bonus feature.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23070337
> 
> 
> Wreck It Ralph was a great movie with great characters...I absolutely love the Pause feature. This is definitely one edge that discs have over digital storage. I reckon even after importing it, I'll probably still use the disc for that movie in the future...just because of the pause feature.



What is this Pause feature and do i need to activate profile 2.0 on my player?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23070337
> 
> 
> Wreck It Ralph was a great movie with great characters...I absolutely love the Pause feature. This is definitely one edge that discs have over digital storage. I reckon even after importing it, I'll probably still use the disc for that movie in the future...just because of the pause feature.



Yeah, this should have won best animated picture. The AQ/PQ are fantastic as well.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23070405
> 
> 
> 
> What is this Pause feature and do i need to activate profile 2.0 on my player?



Hit pause during the movie and it takes you to a bonus feature where they point out little details of the movie. 2.0 activation is not required. Just plop it in and enjoy.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23070579
> 
> 
> Yeah, this should have won best animated picture. The AQ/PQ are fantastic as well.
> 
> Hit pause during the movie and it takes you to a bonus feature where they point out little details of the movie. 2.0 activation is not required. Just plop it in and enjoy.



Thanks buddy. Im also getting the Life of Pi. Amazon is shipping them separately from the same place which I found very annoying.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23070595
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy. Im also getting the Life of Pi. Amazon is shipping them separately from the same place which I found very annoying.



Do you order your movies from Amazon here in the States? I've read mixed reviews on Pi so I will rent it first. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23070616
> 
> 
> Do you order your movies from Amazon here in the States? I've read mixed reviews on Pi so I will rent it first. Let me know what you think of it.



Yeah I order form the States. We actually dont have Amazon over here. Btw did they have that short called the paperman ( I think thats what its called )on Wreck it Ralph?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23070644
> 
> 
> Yeah I order form the States. We actually dont have Amazon over here. Btw did they have that short called the paperman ( I think thats what its called )on Wreck it Ralph?



Do you guys have stores similar to Best Buy, Target and/or Walmart down there? I'd think it'd be cheaper and faster to buy locally. Plus you can pick up some Vegemite and Fosters while you're out.







Yes, Paperman is included.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23070679
> 
> 
> Do you guys have stores similar to Best Buy, Target and/or Walmart down there? I'd think it'd be cheaper and faster to buy locally. Plus you can pick up some Vegemite and Fosters while you're out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Paperman is included.



We have Target but there Blu ray stock is horrible. Sometimes Amazon get there movie earlier than we do so its easier to buy from them. Nothing like Fosters and Vegemite sandwiches when watching a movie


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23071333
> 
> 
> We have Target but there Blu ray stock is horrible. Sometimes Amazon get there movie earlier than we do so its easier to buy from them. Nothing like Fosters and Vegemite sandwiches when watching a movie



Yeah, Targets BD selections aren't that great. But they do stock new releases. I occasionally buy some BDs (Steelbooks) from Amazon.UK. What does Amazon.com (U.S.) charge to ship a BD to you in OZ? Lol. I haven't had lunch yet. Sign me up for the Franin special.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23072179
> 
> 
> Yeah, Targets BD selections aren't that great. But they do stock new releases. I occasionally buy some BDs (Steelbooks) from Amazon.UK. What does Amazon.com (U.S.) charge to ship a BD to you in OZ? Lol. I haven't had lunch yet. Sign me up for the Franin special.



I usually go courier. I could pay which includes the DHL around $30 a movie but I will pay that over here esp for new ones anyway.


Btw how was Rise of the guardians?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23074812
> 
> 
> I usually go courier. I could pay which includes the DHL around $30 a movie but I will pay that over here esp for new ones anyway.
> 
> 
> Btw how was Rise of the guardians?



Nothings cheap anymore.


Rise was a lot better than I thought it would be. It was a rental, but after watching it my kids said I should buy it. Yeah right. As soon as they pick up their rooms.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23075157
> 
> 
> Nothings cheap anymore.
> 
> 
> Rise was a lot better than I thought it would be. It was a rental, but after watching it my kids said I should buy it. Yeah right. As soon as they pick up their rooms.



Lol the kids expect the parents to do everything for them these days. My kids are notorious for that.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23075157
> 
> 
> Nothings cheap anymore.
> 
> 
> Rise was a lot better than I thought it would be. It was a rental, but after watching it my kids said I should buy it. Yeah right. As soon as they pick up their rooms.



We loved Rise of the guardians, I thought it was going be another Christmassy type film but I was wrong.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23075462
> 
> 
> Lol the kids expect the parents to do everything for them these days. My kids are notorious for that.



Lol. I know.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23090126
> 
> 
> We loved Rise of the guardians, I thought it was going be another Christmassy type film but I was wrong.



I agree. It was a fun all around movie.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23101618
> 
> 
> Lol. I know.
> 
> I agree. It was a fun all around movie.



Did you end up buying it wabo?


----------



## Franin

Hey Wabo how is your holidays going ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23106372
> 
> 
> Did you end up buying it wabo?



Not yet. But probably will if/when it goes on sale. Have you you added it to your collection?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23129508
> 
> 
> Hey Wabo how is your holidays going ?



Hey there, Franin.


My vacation was well needed and fun. Thanks for asking. We're back in the US of A now. But still keeping it going with an extra day in Florida. The kids are out swimming, and I'm just killing time in the hotel room. How have you been, mate? Add any new blu's to your collection?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23150643
> 
> 
> Not yet. But probably will if/when it goes on sale. Have you you added it to your collection?



Yeah I did


> Quote:
> Hey there, Franin.
> 
> 
> My vacation was well needed and fun. Thanks for asking. We're back in the US of A now. But still keeping it going with an extra day in Florida. The kids are out swimming, and I'm just killing time in the hotel room. How have you been, mate? Add any new blu's to your collection?




Got Lincoln today I'm hoping to watch on the weekend. How about you any new blu rays ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23162826
> 
> 
> Yeah I did
> 
> Got Lincoln today I'm hoping to watch on the weekend. How about you any new blu rays ?



Let me know what you think of Lincoln. I have it in my rental queue. I recently received these two blu's. The Roger Rabbit Steelbook is gorgeous.







And of course the ball is back, baby.









*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23167846
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think of Lincoln. I have it in my rental queue. I recently received these two blu's. The Roger Rabbit Steelbook is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the ball is back, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)



Will do on Lincoln. The Roger Rabbit Looks good never seen the other one.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23171383
> 
> 
> Will do on Lincoln. The Roger Rabbit Looks good never seen the other one.



I broke down and bought Rise of the Guardians for the kids. What can I say? I'm a softy.










On a different topic, we watched Life of Pi tonight. Watched it with my kids and two of their friends. Lol. When the movie was supposed to be dramatic and sensitive, all I heard was giggling and muffled talking.







Also, kids make some good observations. Such as when they're stranded on the boat in the ocean, one kid says, how come the animals don't poop? Where's the poop? Which then lend into a whole other discussion.







All in all, it was a pretty decent movie.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23198290
> 
> 
> I broke down and bought Rise of the Guardians for the kids. What can I say? I'm a softy.



Well done, good film.


> Quote:
> On a different topic, we watched Life of Pi tonight. Watched it with my kids and two of their friends. Lol. When the movie was supposed to be dramatic and sensitive, all I heard was giggling and muffled talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, kids make some good observations. Such as when they're stranded on the boat in the ocean, one kid says, how come the animals don't poop? Where's the poop? Which then lend into a whole other discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a pretty decent movie.



That is a very good observation I guess we got to look pass the poop and make our own conclusion on what happened to it


----------



## Franin

Hey Wabo I know you have just finished watching Star Trek, I loved it! What was your thoughts on it being that you are a bigger Star Trek fan than me?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23354996
> 
> 
> Hey Wabo I know you have just finished watching Star Trek, I loved it! What was your thoughts on it being that you are a bigger Star Trek fan than me?



Hey there, mate.


Glad you liked it. This is a really fun movie. The new Kirk & Spock are really coming into their own. Wish they'd give Shatner a cameo though. He cracks me up.










I think JJ set a new lens flare world record. After my pupils returned to normal and I can finally see my keyboard all I have to say is, this is one badass motion picture. They crammed even more action scenes in this than in IM3. And I'm not saying that in a bad way. This movie is pure entertainment. It's what a summer blockbuster should be. I agree with your assessment 8/10 and a day one purchase on blu.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23355120
> 
> 
> Hey there, mate.
> 
> 
> Glad you liked it. This is a really fun movie. The new Kirk & Spock are really coming into their own. Wish they'd give Shatner a cameo though. He cracks me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think JJ set a new lens flare world record. After my pupils returned to normal and I can finally see my keyboard all I have to say is, this is one badass motion picture. They crammed even more action scenes in this than in IM3. And I'm not saying that in a bad way. This movie is pure entertainment. It's what a summer blockbuster should be. I agree with your assessment 8/10 and a day one purchase on blu.



Good morning Wabo, you forgot to tell Frank what you pre-ordered.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23355128
> 
> 
> Good morning Wabo, you forgot to tell Frank what you pre-ordered.



Howdy, HTG.


You have me at a disadvantage. I don't recall what I preordered?







I have a few Steelbooks on preorder.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23355177
> 
> 
> Howdy, HTG.
> 
> 
> You have me at a disadvantage. I don't recall what I preordered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few Steelbooks on preorder.



And you call me an old dude. 







Did you not do a pre-order that includes a phaser?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23355185
> 
> 
> And you call me an old dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not do a pre-order that includes a phaser?



Lol. Yes I did.







My brain goes into weekend mode at 5 o'clock Friday.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23355210
> 
> 
> Lol. Yes I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brain goes into weekend mode at 5 o'clock Friday.



So back to the OP... are you going to show Frank what you pre-ordered?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23355282
> 
> 
> So back to the OP... are you going to show Frank what you pre-ordered?



Ok, ok, ok. Someone is feisty today.


Dammit, Jim. I'm a doctor, not a phaser technician.










Star Trek Into Darkness Starfleet Phaser Limited Edition Gift Set
 


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CTT9646/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p74_d1_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0JYBK63NWJYFR0KF2VAV&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23355660
> 
> 
> Ok, ok, ok. Someone is feisty today.
> 
> 
> Dammit, Jim. I'm a doctor, not a phaser technician.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Trek Into Darkness Starfleet Phaser Limited Edition Gift Set
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CTT9646/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p74_d1_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0JYBK63NWJYFR0KF2VAV&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846



Bout time you posted it, but I'm pretty sure Frank got tired of waiting and has since gone to bed.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1140#post_23355120
> 
> 
> Hey there, mate.
> 
> 
> Glad you liked it. This is a really fun movie. The new Kirk & Spock are really coming into their own. Wish they'd give Shatner a cameo though. He cracks me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think JJ set a new lens flare world record. After my pupils returned to normal and I can finally see my keyboard all I have to say is, this is one badass motion picture. They crammed even more action scenes in this than in IM3. And I'm not saying that in a bad way. This movie is pure entertainment. It's what a summer blockbuster should be. I agree with your assessment 8/10 and a day one purchase on blu.



It was fantastic and I enjoyed it more than IM 3. Best film for 2013 for me.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23355128
> 
> 
> Good morning Wabo, you forgot to tell Frank what you pre-ordered.



Hey Al have you seen Star Trek yet? Worth watching I tell you.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23355177
> 
> 
> Howdy, HTG.
> 
> 
> You have me at a disadvantage. I don't recall what I preordered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few Steelbooks on preorder.



What else did you order? Do not order Bait 3D, worst B movie to date.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23355660
> 
> 
> Ok, ok, ok. Someone is feisty today.
> 
> 
> Dammit, Jim. I'm a doctor, not a phaser technician.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Trek Into Darkness Starfleet Phaser Limited Edition Gift Set
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CTT9646/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p74_d1_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0JYBK63NWJYFR0KF2VAV&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846



I saw that looks awesome Wabo.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23355678
> 
> 
> Bout time you posted it, but I'm pretty sure Frank got tired of waiting and has since gone to bed.



Lol I did end up going to bed


----------



## Waboman

It's been a long time since I've upgraded anything major in my system (BD players don't count). It was time. The Marantz AV8801 is in da house.


----------



## hometheatergeek


Congrats buddy. That's gonna be a great addition to your system. I want a full report on how the SubEQ HT takes your Fathoms to a whole nuther level.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23355177
> 
> 
> Howdy, HTG.
> 
> 
> You have me at a disadvantage. I don't recall what I preordered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few Steelbooks on preorder.



What steelbooks do you have ordered? There are a bunch of new Universal steelbooks coming out right about now and I have them all ordered. I think I'm up to 30 steelbooks now lol.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23452891
> 
> 
> Congrats buddy. That's gonna be a great addition to your system. I want a full report on how the SubEQ HT takes your Fathoms to a whole nuther level.



Thanks, HTG.


Looking forward to getting it up and running. Hopefully next week will work. I've been holding a few movies to break her in. Last Stand and Oz. Both of which I hear have stellar soundtracks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23452961
> 
> 
> What steelbooks do you have ordered? There are a bunch of new Universal steelbooks coming out right about now and I have them all ordered. I think I'm up to 30 steelbooks now lol.



Hey there, PC.


Way cool on your SB collection. I have a good handful on order. They're mostly UK exclusives. I'll be approaching the century mark.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23452984
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, HTG.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting it up and running. Hopefully next week will work. I've been holding a few movies to break her in. Last Stand and Oz. Both of which I hear have stellar soundtracks.
> 
> Hey there, PC.
> 
> 
> Way cool on your SB collection. I have a good handful on order. They're mostly UK exclusives. I'll be approaching the century mark.


Good choices on the movies. I have heard The Last Stand was a fun movie.







 I'm back to thinking of getting the Oz movie again. I know another case of the flip-flops.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23452984
> 
> 
> Hey there, PC.
> 
> 
> Way cool on your SB collection. I have a good handful on order. They're mostly UK exclusives. I'll be approaching the century mark.



Nice. I have an addiction now though between these and the book-style releases. I have quite a few movies that I have double copies of because one was a book-style and one was a steelbook (Matrix, Goodfellas, Shawshank, etc..). I was looking around for a recent thread on them on the BD software board but haven't seen one so I might start one or just update my system thread and post them there. I've changed some stuff around anyway so I need to throw updated pics up. That new AVP is pretty sweet btw, can't wait to see pics and impressions.


----------



## prepress

Ok. What's the fascination with steelbooks? Are they better in some way, or is it about features?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23452869
> 
> 
> It's been a long time since I've upgraded anything major in my system (BD players don't count). It was time. The Marantz AV8801 is in da house.



Wabo you have upgraded to a marantz congratulations. Looking forward in reading your impressions.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23454155
> 
> 
> Ok. What's the fascination with steelbooks? Are they better in some way, or is it about features?



It's just collectible casing really. Nothing too special but to those of us who like to collect stuff like this it's like moths to a flame.


An example:


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23454975
> 
> 
> It's just collectible casing really. Nothing too special but to those of us who like to collect stuff like this it's like moths to a flame.
> 
> 
> An example:



Ok, thanks. I haven't felt the urge, so I won't start. It wouldn't be financially responsible anyway (which is easy to say when there's no interest to begin with).


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23452869
> 
> 
> It's been a long time since I've upgraded anything major in my system (BD players don't count). It was time. The Marantz AV8801 is in da house.



Welcome to the club bro! Make suuuuuure that you run the full setup, otherwise, some inputs won't pass the signal (first reported by Seth(Ohyeah32) and definitely confirmed by me, after much frustration. It's a great piece of gear!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23455635
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club bro! Make suuuuuure that you run the full setup, otherwise, some inputs won't pass the signal (first reported by Seth(Ohyeah32) and definitely confirmed by me, after much frustration. It's a great piece of gear!


You left something out of your post.







 Who told you about Seth's problem?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23454155
> 
> 
> Ok. What's the fascination with steelbooks? Are they better in some way, or is it about features?



Improved AQ and PQ.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23454494
> 
> 
> Wabo you have upgraded to a marantz congratulations. Looking forward in reading your impressions.



Thanks, Franin. This seens to be a hot piece. It's great to read so many positive reviews on it too. Plus, if the Franin owns one, then you know it has to be first class.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23454975
> 
> 
> It's just collectible casing really. Nothing too special but to those of us who like to collect stuff like this it's like moths to a flame.
> 
> 
> An example:
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)
> 
> 
> ALT=""] [URL='http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/229174/width/500/height/1000%5B/IMG']http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/229174/width/500/height/1000[/IMG[/URL] ]
> [URL='http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/229175/'][IMG]http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/229175/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL[/URL]



Lookin' good, PC.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23455635
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club bro! Make suuuuuure that you run the full setup, otherwise, some inputs won't pass the signal (first reported by Seth(Ohyeah32) and definitely confirmed by me, after much frustration. It's a great piece of gear!



Thanks, Double B.


Can't wait to get this hooked up. I'm out of town this weekend so it has to wait until next week. I ordered a few HDMI cables with Redmere too. Thanks for the heads up on the setup.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23456166
> 
> 
> You left something out of your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you about Seth's problem?



The Factor?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23452997
> 
> 
> Good choices on the movies. I have heard The Last Stand was a fun movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back to thinking of getting the Oz movie again. I know another case of the flip-flops.



Yeah, I heard Last Stand got the satis-Factor seal of approval.










Have you bought Oz yet? Take off your flip-flops and git-r-done.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23453218
> 
> 
> Nice. I have an addiction now though between these and the book-style releases. I have quite a few movies that I have double copies of because one was a book-style and one was a steelbook (Matrix, Goodfellas, Shawshank, etc..). I was looking around for a recent thread on them on the BD software board but haven't seen one so I might start one or just update my system thread and post them there. I've changed some stuff around anyway so I need to throw updated pics up. That new AVP is pretty sweet btw, can't wait to see pics and impressions.



SBs are fun to collect and it looks like you have quite the nice collection. Did you do some upgrading to your system? You tease. Looking forward to seeing what you've done.


----------



## TheFactor

Howdy Wabo,

Congrats on the new pre/pro she's a beauty







!


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23456707
> 
> 
> Improved AQ and PQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Franin. This seens to be a hot piece. It's great to read so many positive reviews on it too. Plus, if the Franin owns one, then you know it has to be first class.
> 
> Lookin' good, PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Double B.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get this hooked up. I'm out of town this weekend so it has to wait until next week. I ordered a few HDMI cables with Redmere too. Thanks for the heads up on the setup.
> 
> The Factor?


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23456873
> 
> 
> 
> SBs are fun to collect and it looks like you have quite the nice collection. Did you do some upgrading to your system? You tease. Looking forward to seeing what you've done.



Maybe, I'll know this Friday.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23459502
> 
> 
> Howdy Wabo,
> 
> Congrats on the new pre/pro she's a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Thanks, Factor.



I'm hoping those darn cables arrive today so I can finally unbox her. She needs to see daylight.







I'll break her in with The Last Stand BD. It comes highly recommended.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23460088
> 
> 
> Maybe, I'll know this Friday.



You're such a tease.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1170#post_23465883
> 
> 
> Thanks, Factor.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping those darn cables arrive today so I can finally unbox her. She needs to see daylight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll break her in with The Last Stand BD. It comes highly recommended.


So it looks like its going to be show time tonight


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23468182
> 
> 
> So it looks like its going to be show time tonight



Finally ran an Audyssey last night. Was getting late and so didn't watch a movie. I did demo the beginnings of TF3 and Avengers. Will try and watch Last Stand tonight.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23476623
> 
> 
> Finally ran an Audyssey last night. Was getting late and so didn't watch a movie. I did demo the beginnings of TF3 and Avengers. Will try and watch Last Stand tonight.


Cool man ! So did you fire her up and run a movie threw that baby yet ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23478470
> 
> 
> Cool man ! So did you fire her up and run a movie threw that baby yet ?



You know, time got the better of me last night. Still haven't watched a movie on it yet.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23480078
> 
> 
> You know, time got the better of me last night. Still haven't watched a movie on it yet.



What is going to be your first film Wabo ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23480578
> 
> 
> What is going to be your first film Wabo ?



Hey Franin,


Last Stand is my first movie on the 8801. In fact, I'm watching it now.


----------



## Franin

I like that film.


----------



## Franin

Watching OZ with kids soon, good audio.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23480078
> 
> 
> You know, time got the better of me last night. Still haven't watched a movie on it yet.


It's show time !!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23480995
> 
> 
> I like that film.



So did I.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23481000
> 
> 
> Watching OZ with kids soon, good audio.



Still need to see that one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23481017
> 
> 
> It's show time !!!



And what a time it was.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23482450
> 
> 
> So did I.
> 
> Still need to see that one.
> 
> And what a time it was.


That's great news Wabo !! I'm glad your enjoying it ! So what movies Are on the agenda for today/Evening ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23482501
> 
> 
> That's great news Wabo !! I'm glad your enjoying it ! So what movies Are on the agenda for today/Evening ?



Yeah, that was my kinda movie. Don't think there'll be any movies tonight. The ol' DVR is bursting at the seems. Need to make some room.







What's your plan of attack today? BBQ, cold ones and cool tunes on the 2 channel rig?


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23482574
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was my kinda movie. Don't think there'll be any movies tonight. The ol' DVR is bursting at the seems. Need to make some room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your plan of attack today? BBQ, cold ones and cool tunes on the 2 channel rig?


I know all about DVR seem busting : ) yup I think you made a great suggestion for my Sunday afternoon !


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23480969
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Franin,
> 
> 
> Last Stand is my first movie on the 8801. In fact, I'm watching it now.


 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23481000
> 
> 
> Watching OZ with kids soon, good audio.


 

Gentlemen,

 

How were those respective movie experiences? Both movies didn't have very strong marketing plans but I've been hearing very good things about both films.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23487011
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen,
> 
> 
> How were those respective movie experiences? Both movies didn't have very strong marketing plans but I've been hearing very good things about both films.


Both were very fun movies with outstanding AQ and PQ IMO .


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23487054
> 
> 
> Both were very fun movies with outstanding AQ and PQ IMO .



I agree. I also enjoyed Jack The Giant Slayer which I thought was top notch as well. If I remember correctly the main character is Waboman's favourite.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23487645
> 
> 
> I agree. I also enjoyed Jack The Giant Slayer which I thought was top notch as well. If I remember correctly the main character is Waboman's favourite.



Nice! How was the bass in this movie? Ralph's review had piqued my interest but I never followed up.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23482631
> 
> 
> I know all about DVR seem busting : ) yup I think you made a great suggestion for my Sunday afternoon !



Seems I can't make a dent in my DVR. It's like whack-a-mole. I watch one show and another two more show up.







How's your vaca going? I'd be grillin' everyday.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23487011
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen,
> 
> 
> How were those respective movie experiences? Both movies didn't have very strong marketing plans but I've been hearing very good things about both films.



Haven't seen Oz yet. I definitely recommend Last Stand. Stellar AQ/PQ and just a fun movie to watch. You'll crave a grilled cheese sammy afterwards.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23487054
> 
> 
> Both were very fun movies with outstanding AQ and PQ IMO .



Haven't opened my Oz up yet. Does it get the satis-Factor seal?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23487645
> 
> 
> I agree. I also enjoyed Jack The Giant Slayer which I thought was top notch as well. If I remember correctly the main character is Waboman's favourite.



Lol. A giant should have eaten that kid in the first five minutes. That's it. Movies over, folks. Tip your ticket taker.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23489116
> 
> 
> Seems I can't make a dent in my DVR. It's like whack-a-mole. I watch one show and another two more show up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's your vaca going? I'd be grillin' everyday.


LoLI hear that I gave up trying to catch up on my DVR . Vacate is going great amigo on the way to the hot rod shop as we speak







A BBQ does sound real good !!


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23489181
> 
> 
> Haven't seen Oz yet. I definitely recommend Last Stand. Stellar AQ/PQ and just a fun movie to watch. You'll crave a grilled cheese sammy afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't opened my Oz up yet. Does it get the satis-Factor seal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. A giant should have eaten that kid in the first five minutes. That's it. Movies over, folks. Tip your ticket taker.


Yes sir Oz gets the Satis-Factor seal of approval


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23489181
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen Oz yet. I definitely recommend Last Stand. Stellar AQ/PQ and just a fun movie to watch. You'll crave a grilled cheese sammy afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't opened my Oz up yet. Does it get the satis-Factor seal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. A giant should have eaten that kid in the first five minutes. That's it. Movies over, folks. Tip your ticket taker.


+ 1 on The Last Stand Frank. @Wabo


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23489597
> 
> 
> + 1 on The Last Stand Frank. @Wabo


Wow didn't realize you saw that one


----------



## BrolicBeast

Wow....The Last Stand is the most fun I've had watching a movie in a long time. There are so many wow moments and the a/v is stellar!


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23490262
> 
> 
> Wow....The Last Stand is the most fun I've had watching a movie in a long time. There are so many wow moments and the a/v is stellar!


For sure !! I liked it so much that Even though I rented it I'm going to buy it to give it a few more views and add it to my collection .


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23489854
> 
> 
> 
> Wow didn't realize you saw that one


----------



## TheFactor











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23490345


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23490300
> 
> 
> 
> For sure !! I liked it so much that Even though I rented it I'm going to buy it to give it a few more views and add it to my collection .


Yeah man--I picked it up after seeing endoresements from Wabo, Frank, HTG, and TheFactor for it on this thread.  Wow, am I glad that I did.  Honestly, when I saw the preview for *The Last Stand*, I thought to myself "Look at the governator trying to make a comeback--his day is done."  But as I watched this movie, I found that he is playing a role that is commensurate with his age.  He is not trying to lug around three heavy machine guns at a time, while swinging from a vine, throwing ninja stars at villains.  This role is humble and, more importantly, believable.  I still can't believe how great it was. Never judge a book by its cover (AVS translations: never judge a receiver by its power ratings?  Never judge an LP by its jacket?  Never judge a Projector by its contrast ratio? I could go on for days.....  )


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23491562
> 
> 
> Yeah man--I picked it up after seeing endoresements from Wabo, Frank, HTG, and TheFactor for it on this thread.  Wow, am I glad that I did.  Honestly, when I saw the preview for _The Last Stand_, I thought to myself "Look at the governator trying to make a comeback--his day is done."  But as I watched this movie, I found that he is playing a role that is commensurate with his age.  He is not trying to lug around three heavy machine guns at a time, while swinging from a vine, throwing ninja stars at villains.  This role is humble and, more importantly, believable.  I still can't believe how great it was. Never judge a book by its cover (AVS translations: never judge a receiver by its power ratings?  Never judge an LP by its jacket?  Never judge a Projector by its contrast ratio? I could go on for days.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I agree 100% on all accounts !


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23492630
> 
> 
> I agree 100% on all accounts !



+1!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23489854
> 
> 
> Wow didn't realize you saw that one



I don't think he's seen it yet. We keep recommending it to him too.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23490262
> 
> 
> Wow....The Last Stand is the most fun I've had watching a movie in a long time. There are so many wow moments and the a/v is stellar!



Exactamundo.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23490300
> 
> 
> For sure !! I liked it so much that Even though I rented it I'm going to buy it to give it a few more views and add it to my collection .



Have you bought it yet? Inquiring minds want to know.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1200#post_23491562
> 
> 
> Yeah man--I picked it up after seeing endoresements from Wabo, Frank, HTG, and TheFactor for it on this thread.  Wow, am I glad that I did.  Honestly, when I saw the preview for _The Last Stand_, I thought to myself "Look at the governator trying to make a comeback--his day is done."  But as I watched this movie, I found that he is playing a role that is commensurate with his age.  He is not trying to lug around three heavy machine guns at a time, while swinging from a vine, throwing ninja stars at villains.  This role is humble and, more importantly, believable.  I still can't believe how great it was. Never judge a book by its cover (AVS translations: never judge a receiver by its power ratings?  Never judge an LP by its jacket?  Never judge a Projector by its contrast ratio? I could go on for days.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



It's a fun one, alright. I still need to watch Oz. Jack the Giant Slayer just arrived today. They all should have stellar AQ/PQ.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23494681
> 
> 
> +1!



Buenas noches, mi amigo.


----------



## TheFactor

Hey there, Wabo.

I haven't picked it up yet maybe this weekend . Have you ran some more movies threw your Marantz yet ?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23509718
> 
> 
> Hey there, Wabo.
> 
> I haven't picked it up yet maybe this weekend . Have you ran some more movies threw your Marantz yet ?


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha....Wabo watch movies??????? You a funny man Factor.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23509718
> 
> 
> Hey there, Wabo.
> 
> I haven't picked it up yet maybe this weekend . Have you ran some more movies threw your Marantz yet ?



Whassup, Factor?


I'm sad to report I've only watched one movie on the 8801.







But I have a lot of DVR'd shows under my belt.







Now go buy that BD. Don't be an HTG.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23511179
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha....Wabo watch movies??????? You a funny man Factor.



Lol. Don't you have some Drablet issues to try and solve?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23511506
> 
> 
> 
> Whassup, Factor?
> 
> 
> I'm sad to report I've only watched one movie on the 8801.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have a lot of DVR'd shows under my belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go buy that BD. Don't be an HTG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Don't you have some Drablet issues to try and solve?


 

 


>


I have no Darblet issues. Why... cause I know how to make things work. You on the other hand seem to be electronicallly challenged.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23512163
> 
> 
> 
> I have no Darblet issues. Why... cause I know how to make things work. You on the other hand seem to be electronicallly challenged.



Lol. Those Drablets are made cheaper than a 10 cent toy at Kmart and buggier than a Louisiana swamp in August.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23512334
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Those Drablets are made cheaper than a 10 cent toy at Kmart and buggier than a Louisiana swamp in August.


Only in your theater. No problems on my end. Oh that's right you're on the short bus when it comes to electronics.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23512354
> 
> 
> Only in your theater. No problems on my end. Oh that's right you're on the short bus when it comes to electronics.



My theater doesn't need a plastic signal manipulation device (PSMD). I read in Popular Science the Drablet was designed for you old geezers with old man eyes. The short bus rocks. We have a/c and get to wear these neat helmets.


----------



## Brown Eye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23511506
> 
> 
> Whassup, Factor?
> 
> 
> I'm sad to report I've only watched one movie on the 8801.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have a lot of DVR'd shows under my belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go buy that BD. Don't be an HTG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Don't you have some Drablet issues to try and solve?



That's freakin ridiculous! Don't be a Leather Cheerio! Watch some BDs!


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23511506
> 
> 
> Whassup, Factor?
> 
> 
> I'm sad to report I've only watched one movie on the 8801.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have a lot of DVR'd shows under my belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go buy that BD. Don't be an HTG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Don't you have some Drablet issues to try and solve?


Howdy, Wabo.

It's all good my friend it'll make that Marantz Appreciate you more when you do give it some love and like wise







DVRs count to BTW !


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brown Eye*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23512473
> 
> 
> 
> That's freakin ridiculous! Don't be a Leather Cheerio! Watch some BDs!



Lol. Leather cheerio?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23512860
> 
> 
> Howdy, Wabo.
> 
> It's all good my friend it'll make that Marantz Appreciate you more when you do give it some love and like wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVRs count to BTW !



Thanks, amigo. The Marantz will see some movie action this weekend... Maybe... Probably...


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23515450
> 
> 
> Lol. Leather cheerio?
> 
> Thanks, amigo. The Marantz will see some movie action this weekend... Maybe... Probably...


Cool buddy time to enjoy ! Only 2 more days







!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23515978
> 
> 
> Cool buddy time to enjoy ! Only 2 more days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!



I forgot we have the State tournament this weekend. Will be difficult, but I'm still penciling in a movie.







On a brighter note, our first game is at 11am Friday. Know what that means? Wabo has a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23516489
> 
> 
> I forgot we have the State tournament this weekend. Will be difficult, but I'm still penciling in a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a brighter note, our first game is at 11am Friday. Know what that means? Wabo has a 3 day weekend.



Which movie your watching wabo?


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23516489
> 
> 
> I forgot we have the State tournament this weekend. Will be difficult, but I'm still penciling in a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a brighter note, our first game is at 11am Friday. Know what that means? Wabo has a 3 day weekend.


Well that sounds like a good deal to me


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23516489
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot we have the State tournament this weekend. Will be difficult, but I'm still penciling in a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a brighter note, our first game is at 11am Friday. Know what that means? Wabo has a 3 day weekend.


Wabo, what sport do you play (or do you coach)?  Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23516489
> 
> 
> I forgot we have the State tournament this weekend. Will be difficult, but I'm still penciling in a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a brighter note, our first game is at 11am Friday. Know what that means? Wabo has a 3 day weekend.



Thanks for the heads up. I'll be locking my door tonight.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23516652
> 
> 
> Which movie your watching wabo?



Not sure. Any suggestions?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23516857
> 
> 
> Well that sounds like a good deal to me



It looks good on paper. Hoping it manifests into a good time.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23516983
> 
> 
> Wabo, what sport do you play (or do you coach)?  Good luck tomorrow.



Thanks, BB.


My sons baseball team made state. For some reason they scheduled our first game at 11am on Friday. Not to mention its an hours drive to get there. But I'm a proud papa.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23517339
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I'll be locking my door tonight.


----------



## prepress

Waboman,


Is this softball, baseball, basketball . . .what sport is the tournament in?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23517718
> 
> 
> Not sure. Any suggestions?



OZ or Jack the Giant Slayer


----------



## Franin

What did you end up watching Wabo?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23518853
> 
> 
> Waboman,
> 
> 
> Is this softball, baseball, basketball . . .what sport is the tournament in?



Hey there, Prepress.


It's the state baseball tournament. After two really long days, we made it into the championship bracket. We start again tomorrow at 8am. No rest for the wicked.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23519805
> 
> 
> OZ or Jack the Giant Slayer




Both good suggestions. However, the next movie watched on the Marantz will be this:
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


































> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23525488
> 
> 
> What did you end up watching Wabo?



Nothing yet. Been a couple long days. A little bird told me you're seeing the new Superman today. I thought it kicked ass. Looking forward to your thoughts on it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23525979
> 
> 
> 
> However, the next movie watched on the Marantz will be this:
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)



I cant believe they actually made a film like that. Sharknado lol isnt that the guy from Beverley Hill 90210 and its also got Tara Reid. I guess when times are tough and no roles are handed to you sharknado looks great. Still laughing that some funny ****.


> Quote:
> Nothing yet. Been a couple long days. A little bird told me you're seeing the new Superman today. I thought it kicked ass. Looking forward to your thoughts on it.



Mate the audio at the theatre was horrible. The dialog was low but the LFE was too hot absolutely horrible. No balance in the audio, when the action scenes came on the lfe takes precedence while the surrounds and fronts were lower. I remember watching star trek in the theatre, fantastic perfect balance. Anyway I will wait until it comes out on blu.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Sharknado!!!! lol....maybe the surround mixing of the Sharknado is reference quality?  Perhaps the LFE of the sharks impacting the ground goes down to 3Hz?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23526778
> 
> 
> Sharknado!!!! lol....maybe the surround mixing of the Sharknado is reference quality?  Perhaps the LFE of the sharks impacting the ground goes down to 3Hz?



Im curious for Wabos review on it.







might look good on 3D sharks flying around the room lmao


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23526487
> 
> 
> I cant believe they actually made a film like that. Sharknado lol isnt that the guy from Beverley Hill 90210 and its also got Tara Reid. I guess when times are tough and no roles are handed to you sharknado looks great. Still laughing that some funny ****.
> 
> Mate the audio at the theatre was horrible. The dialog was low but the LFE was too hot absolutely horrible. No balance in the audio, when the action scenes came on the lfe takes precedence while the surrounds and fronts were lower. I remember watching star trek in the theatre, fantastic perfect balance. Anyway I will wait until it comes out on blu.



This is some of Hollywoods finest cheese. C'mon, Franin. You know you wanna watch it. Have you seen Sharktopus ? Or Mega Python vs. Gatoroid , starring Debbie Gibson and Tiffany? Instant classics with extra cheese.










Yeah, too much LFE ruins the whole experience. You want a nice balance. Makes you appreciate our HTs a lot more.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23526778
> 
> 
> Sharknado!!!! lol....maybe the surround mixing of the Sharknado is reference quality?  Perhaps the LFE of the sharks impacting the ground goes down to 3Hz?



You know this will have a reference soundtrack.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23527002
> 
> 
> Im curious for Wabos review on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might look good on 3D sharks flying around the room lmao



Sadly, it's not released on blu until Sept. 3rd.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23527269
> 
> 
> This is some of Hollywoods finest cheese. C'mon, Franin. You know you wanna watch it. Have you seen Sharktopus ? Or Mega Python vs. Gatoroid , starring Debbie Gibson and Tiffany? Instant classics with extra cheese.



I will watch it, have to with sharks stuck in a tornado flying everywhere.


> Quote:
> Yeah, too much LFE ruins the whole experience. You want a nice balance. Makes you appreciate our HTs a lot more.
> 
> You know this will have a reference soundtrack.



I agree, the movie looked good regardless.. Cant wait till it hits blu ray.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23528674
> 
> 
> I will watch it, have to with sharks stuck in a tornado flying everywhere.
> 
> I agree, the movie looked good regardless.. Cant wait till it hits blu ray.



Don't know if you guys get the Syfy channel down there. They will be airing it (here at least) 7/18. Set your DVR.










I thought the movie both looked and sounded great. We saw it in IMAX 3D. The battles with Zod were nothing less than epic.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23526487
> 
> Mate the audio at the theatre was horrible. The dialog was low but the LFE was too hot absolutely horrible. No balance in the audio, when the action scenes came on the lfe takes precedence while the surrounds and fronts were lower. I remember watching star trek in the theatre, fantastic perfect balance. Anyway I will wait until it comes out on blu.


 

Frank--I saw this in a top notch theater with proper audio.  Believe me--the audio in the *Man of Steel* film is absolutely absolutely absolutely amazing!!!  Everything about this film screamed reference; I can't wait until it comes out on Blu Ray.  This and Star Trek Into Darkness are the two A/V Powerhouses of 2013.  I am curious about Elysium though--it looks like it might have the elements of an A/V treat and the director, Neil Blomkamp, is a favorite of mine from his District 9 days. (He was supposed to direct the *Halo* movie, until that fell through the cracks.)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23531574
> 
> 
> Frank--I saw this in a top notch theater with proper audio.  Believe me--the audio in the _Man of Steel_ film is absolutely absolutely absolutely amazing!!!  Everything about this film screamed reference; I can't wait until it comes out on Blu Ray.  This and Star Trek Into Darkness are the two A/V Powerhouses of 2013.  I am curious about Elysium though--it looks like it might have the elements of an A/V treat and the director, Neil Blomkamp, is a favorite of mine from his District 9 days. (He was supposed to direct the _Halo_ movie, until that fell through the cracks.)



Reading that from both you and Wabo there is a sigh of relief. I can't wait to pick it up on Blu


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1230#post_23531574
> 
> 
> Frank--I saw this in a top notch theater with proper audio.  Believe me--the audio in the _Man of Steel_ film is absolutely absolutely absolutely amazing!!!  Everything about this film screamed reference; I can't wait until it comes out on Blu Ray.  This and Star Trek Into Darkness are the two A/V Powerhouses of 2013.  I am curious about Elysium though--it looks like it might have the elements of an A/V treat and the director, Neil Blomkamp, is a favorite of mine from his District 9 days. (He was supposed to direct the _Halo_ movie, until that fell through the cracks.)



Get to the theater as soon as you can and see" Pacific Rim", and if you can see it on a 4k 85ft Imax with Dolby Atmos sound and I bet you'll revise that list







Oh and it was the best bass I've ever heard in a movie theater period with dynamics off the scale!


have fun!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23532528
> 
> 
> 
> Get to the theater as soon as you can and see" Pacific Rim", and if you can see it on a 4k 85ft Imax with Dolby Atmos sound and I bet you'll revise that list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and it was the best bass I've ever heard in a movie theater period with dynamics off the scale!
> 
> 
> have fun!


Although I won't get into details, I try to stay away from Guillermo Del Toro's movies.  There is a common theme in many of them that leads me to believe they are not fit for *my* consumption.  That being said, I hope the demo disc masters of AVS (Superleo, Scubasteve, and Jindrak) pull clips from that film once it hits blu ray so that I can view just the heavy action scenes! 

 

Interestingly, I have yet to experience Dolby Atmos.  I know it has expanded its reach significantly since its debut with the movie *Brave. *  I've got to research the theaters in the DC/MD area that have it for future offerings in that format.

 

Edit: Found One about an hour away in Tysons Corner, VA


----------



## Franin

I have to say Guillermo del Toro Pans Labyrinth is his best, absolutley loved it.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23532926
> 
> 
> Although I won't get into details, I try to stay away from Guillermo Del Toro's movies.  There is a common theme in many of them that leads me to believe they are not fit for _my_ consumption.  That being said, I hope the demo disc masters of AVS (Superleo, Scubasteve, and Jindrak) pull clips from that film once it hits blu ray so that I can view just the heavy action scenes!
> 
> 
> Interestingly, I have yet to experience Dolby Atmos.  I know it has expanded its reach significantly since its debut with the movie _Brave. _  I've got to research the theaters in the DC/MD area that have it for future offerings in that format.
> 
> 
> Edit: Found One about an hour away in Tysons Corner, VA



Shame, Hellboy 2 was a pretty decent movie. For personal reasons though I can fully understand. I won't see any films by Roman Polanski and I'm missing out on what are probably very good movies.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23533312
> 
> 
> I have to say Guillermo del Toro Pans Labyrinth is his best, absolutley loved it.


 

I used to love that movie too.  I saw it theatrically and bought the blu ray on its release date.  I considered it the first true fairy tale for grown-ups.  But a few events in my personal life made me throw Pan's Labrynth, the LOTR Trilogy, the first six Harry Potter movies, Hellboy 1 & 2, the first two Twilight movies, Stir of echoes, and a few other movies in a garbage bag and haul them outside for the garbage men to take the following morning.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23533337
> 
> 
> 
> Shame, Hellboy 2 was a pretty decent movie. For personal reasons though I can fully understand. I won't see any films by Roman Polanski and I'm missing out on what are probably very good movies.


 Bro, I avoide Guillermo del Toro's films for the same reason you avoid Roman Polaski's (I also avoid Polaski).


----------



## BrolicBeast


Wabo, quick question for you man.  I know your electro-static speakers are bi-pole and the effects that your treatments has on the sound is different from what one would hear from a monopole speaker.  My questions is--how did you arrive at the conventional treatment placement for an unconventional speakers.  I ask because I think i'm going to end up with Bi-Pole surround speakers (Phantoms) eventually, and I'm not sure if I'll need to change the conventional way I view rear-room treatments.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23532108
> 
> 
> Reading that from both you and Wabo there is a sigh of relief. I can't wait to pick it up on Blu



MoS will be outstanding on BD. Especially in your HT. Just make sure you run your subs super hot. It's not an "experience" unless you get 10Hz and the LFE overpowers the rest of the soundtrack.


















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23532528
> 
> 
> Get to the theater as soon as you can and see" Pacific Rim", and if you can see it on a 4k 85ft Imax with Dolby Atmos sound and I bet you'll revise that list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and it was the best bass I've ever heard in a movie theater period with dynamics off the scale!
> 
> 
> have fun!



My kids want to see this. Looks like a fun action packed monster movie.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23532926
> 
> 
> Although I won't get into details, I try to stay away from Guillermo Del Toro's movies.  There is a common theme in many of them that leads me to believe they are not fit for _my_ consumption.  That being said, I hope the demo disc masters of AVS (Superleo, Scubasteve, and Jindrak) pull clips from that film once it hits blu ray so that I can view just the heavy action scenes!
> 
> 
> Interestingly, I have yet to experience Dolby Atmos.  I know it has expanded its reach significantly since its debut with the movie _Brave. _  I've got to research the theaters in the DC/MD area that have it for future offerings in that format.
> 
> 
> Edit: Found One about an hour away in Tysons Corner, VA



Now you have my curiosity piqued. Did Del Toro pull a Polanski? I really don't know.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23533312
> 
> 
> I have to say Guillermo del Toro Pans Labyrinth is his best, absolutley loved it.



I loved Pans Labyrinth too.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23533337
> 
> 
> Shame, Hellboy 2 was a pretty decent movie. For personal reasons though I can fully understand. I won't see any films by Roman Polanski and I'm missing out on what are probably very good movies.



Hellboy 2 rocked. I enjoyed Hellboy 1 too.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23534035
> 
> 
> I used to love that movie too.  I saw it theatrically and bought the blu ray on its release date.  I considered it the first true fairy tale for grown-ups.  But a few events in my personal life made me throw Pan's Labrynth, the LOTR Trilogy, the first six Harry Potter movies, Hellboy 1 & 2, the first two Twilight movies, Stir of echoes, and a few other movies in a garbage bag and haul them outside for the garbage men to take the following morning.
> 
> 
> Bro, I avoide Guillermo del Toro's films for the same reason you avoid Roman Polaski's (I also avoid Polaski).



Now I'm even more curious_er_ as to why. PM me if you like. I will agree on the Twilight moves. Vampires don't shimmer.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23534054
> 
> 
> Wabo, quick question for you man.  I know your electro-static speakers are bi-pole and the effects that your treatments has on the sound is different from what one would hear from a monopole speaker.  My questions is--how did you arrive at the conventional treatment placement for an unconventional speakers.  I ask because I think i'm going to end up with Bi-Pole surround speakers (Phantoms) eventually, and I'm not sure if I'll need to change the conventional way I view rear-room treatments.



Whassup, BB?


I used to visit the Martin Logan forum years ago. Ethan Winer from Real Traps posted there too. We started chatting and I emailed him pics of my room. He, along with other ML members, recommended the two traps I have now and their placement. Of course the plan was to get more traps. One for each speaker, plus a couple of bass traps. Well, as you can see, I'm still working on that part.










P.S. unrelated, but your new Legacy's are gorgeous.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23534592
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


 *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) What's the Twilight series about? A girl that has to choose between necrophilia or beastiality. lol


Hope that doesn't get me banned.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23534592
> 
> 
> Now I'm even more curious_er_ as to why. PM me if you like. I will agree on the Twilight moves. Vampires don't shimmer.
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


 

HAHAHAHAHAH This picture makes me laugh every time I see it.  (first encountered on Facebook)--it is...perfect in its humor!! lol.  Yeah, I'll shoot you a PM regarding what I mentioned earlier.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23534652
> 
> 
> 
> Whassup, BB?
> 
> 
> I used to visit the Martin Logan forum years ago. Ethan Winer from Real Traps posted there too. We started chatting and I emailed him pics of my room. He, along with other ML members, recommended the two traps I have now and their placement. Of course the plan was to get more traps. One for each speaker, plus a couple of bass traps. Well, as you can see, I'm still working on that part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. unrelated, but your new Legacy's are gorgeous.


 

I got ya!--the general consensus, backed by a professional who creates sound treatments, certianly is a "can't go wrong" scenario. I'm glad the speakers have the new WAF--Wabo Approval Factor!  









 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23536464
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) What's the Twilight series about? A girl that has to choose between necrophilia or beastiality. lol
> 
> 
> Hope that doesn't get me banned.


 

Not to mention:

 
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) 
 

It also promoted another "philia".....100 year-old vampire....16 year old high-school girl...simply unacceptable. 

 

Although I will admit, there is one (and I do mean ONE) decent A/V moment in the first Twilight--when the main character's Audi comes out of nowhere to protect his juvenile squeeze--it sounds incredibly realistic at reference. When I saw it (about 4 years ago) It made me look to make sure a car didn't just drive through my wall.


----------



## Franin

Hey wabo just came back from despicable me 2, wasn't too bad


----------



## pcweber111

It looks pretty funny. Did you see the first? How does it compare? The animated movie(s) I'm most looking forward to are 'Lego: The Movie' and 'Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs 2'. Lego for obvious reasons but Cloudy because going by the trailer it looks like it will be a reference BD with color fidelity and because it looks genuinely hilarious.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23539694
> 
> 
> It looks pretty funny. Did you see the first? How does it compare? The animated movie(s) I'm most looking forward to are 'Lego: The Movie' and 'Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs 2'. Lego for obvious reasons but Cloudy because going by the trailer it looks like it will be a reference BD with color fidelity and because it looks genuinely hilarious.



Yeah I saw the first. I did prefer the first over the second but still very much enjoyed it. Im looking forward to Cloudy With A Chance OF Meatballs 2 and my son keeps bugging me about the lego movie. Cant wait


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23536464
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) What's the Twilight series about? A girl that has to choose between necrophilia or beastiality. lol
> 
> 
> Hope that doesn't get me banned.



Thank goodness that Twilight crap will never see the inside of my Oppo. Ha! Lets see them shimmer now.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23536893
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAH This picture makes me laugh every time I see it.  (first encountered on Facebook)--it is...perfect in its humor!! lol.  Yeah, I'll shoot you a PM regarding what I mentioned earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> I got ya!--the general consensus, backed by a professional who creates sound treatments, certianly is a "can't go wrong" scenario. I'm glad the speakers have the new WAF--Wabo Approval Factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention:
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) It also promoted another "philia".....100 year-old vampire....16 year old high-school girl...simply unacceptable.
> Although I will admit, there is one (and I do mean ONE) decent A/V moment in the first Twilight--when the main character's Audi comes out of nowhere to protect his juvenile squeeze--it sounds incredibly realistic at reference. When I saw it (about 4 years ago) It made me look to make sure a car didn't just drive through my wall.




Lol. The Wabo Approval Factor. That made me laugh.







I'm guessing the Brolic is an Audi guy. I bet your daily driver is the A8L with Bang & Olufsen sound system. With the RS8 reserved for the weekends and taking Mrs. Brolic out to dinner.










I received your PM. Now it may take me a bit to read it all.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23539235
> 
> 
> Hey wabo just came back from despicable me 2, wasn't too bad



My kids and I are fans of Despicable Me. Want to see this in the theater. I heard Vector's not in this one.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23539694
> 
> 
> It looks pretty funny. Did you see the first? How does it compare? The animated movie(s) I'm most looking forward to are 'Lego: The Movie' and 'Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs 2'. Lego for obvious reasons but Cloudy because going by the trailer it looks like it will be a reference BD with color fidelity and because it looks genuinely hilarious.



I must be living in a cave. I haven't heard anything about a new Lego movie.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23539736
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw the first. I did prefer the first over the second but still very much enjoyed it. Im looking forward to Cloudy With A Chance OF Meatballs 2 and my son keeps bugging me about the lego movie. Cant wait


 *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23540751
> 
> Lol. The Wabo Approval Factor. That made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the Brolic is an Audi guy. I bet your daily driver is the A8L with Bang & Olufsen sound system. With the RS8 reserved for the weekends and taking Mrs. Brolic out to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received your PM. Now it may take me a bit to read it all.


Lolol--nah I'm a Lexus guy for now, but that Audi A8L is, to me, the perfect car.  I wouldn't want to double-park the L model on a DC street, but I'd sure like it to park itself as I sit back and read about the RS8, thinking of ways to enter the movie business so I can afford one.

 

LOL, yeah man--the PM should have been divided into Chapters, preceded by a Table of Contents.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23540751
> 
> 
> I must be living in a cave. I haven't heard anything about a new Lego movie.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23540751
> 
> 
> 
> My kids and I are fans of Despicable Me. Want to see this in the theater. I heard Vector's not in this one.



The Villian in the new one ain't too bad, not better than Vector though. Vector was the best.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23541242
> 
> 
> Lolol--nah I'm a Lexus guy for now, but that Audi A8L is, to me, the perfect car.  I wouldn't want to double-park the L model on a DC street, but I'd sure like it to park itself as I sit back and read about the RS8, thinking of ways to enter the movie business so I can afford one.
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah man--the PM should have been divided into Chapters, preceded by a Table of Contents.



I can see you cruising the Beltway in your LS 460 F Sport.







How are you handling the heatwave out there? I bet it's a frosty 68° in the cockpit of your LS.


I replied to your PM. Sorry it's not very pithy. I was running low on coffee this morning.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23541391



That looks hilarious.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23542032
> 
> 
> The Villian in the new one ain't too bad, not better than Vector though. Vector was the best.



Watched Sharknado last night. You'll be happy to know they've already green lit Shaknado 2.







Grilled cheese sandwich, anyone?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23546872
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you cruising the Beltway in your LS 460 F Sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you handling the heatwave out there? I bet it's a frosty 68° in the cockpit of your LS.
> 
> 
> I replied to your PM. Sorry it's not very pithy. I was running low on coffee this morning.


LOL, nah the LS 460 is too rich for my blood. Adding the F Sport package would make my eyes water every time I checked my "bills" account. lol. Maybe if I make VP next year, I can blame you as I stroll into the dealership--responding to any self-doubts with "Wabo made me do it."







.

 

Man, this heat-wave is ridiculous out here. Felt like this all week:


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23547484
> 
> 
> LOL, nah the LS 460 is too rich for my blood. Adding the F Sport package would make my eyes water every time I checked my "bills" account. lol. Maybe if I make VP next year, I can blame you as I stroll into the dealership--responding to any self-doubts with "Wabo made me do it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Man, this heat-wave is ridiculous out here. Felt like this all week:



Hoochie Mama! That's hot. Any cooler temps forecasted? Stay hydrated, my friend.


I'm ready to go car shopping with the new VP.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23552005
> 
> 
> 
> Hoochie Mama! That's hot. Any cooler temps forecasted? Stay hydrated, my friend.
> 
> 
> I'm ready to go car shopping with the new VP.


 

Mannnn, it was indeeeed that hot....but this week is a little better.  I think we topped out at 88 today (quite overcast for much of the day.)  'Twas a good evening to stay inside and catch more Star Trek: Voyager on Hulu Plus  I'm out of movies to watch....literally, there haven't been any decent releases since the Dream Team of Oz, Last Stand, and Jack and the Giant something or other.


----------



## pcweber111

Lol you east coast wussies. Come out yonder to Texas and enjoy summer with us.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23554012
> 
> 
> Lol you east coast wussies. Come out yonder to Texas and enjoy summer with us.



I went to Dallas when I was in high school.....haven't been back since! Texas streets are clean...because the sun evaporates liquids and incinerates solids every 30 minutes.


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah the sun can be pretty oppressive during the summer. You leave the house and can feel it pushing down on you. It's a reason I have a plan to move out to the northwest/Seattle area once my son is in college. I'd like a change but still have a ways to go lol. Maybe I can just vacation every summer to get away. I never take vacations.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23553890
> 
> 
> Mannnn, it was indeeeed that hot....but this week is a little better.  I think we topped out at 88 today (quite overcast for much of the day.)  'Twas a good evening to stay inside and catch more Star Trek: Voyager on Hulu Plus  I'm out of movies to watch....literally, there haven't been any decent releases since the Dream Team of Oz, Last Stand, and Jack and the Giant something or other.



Glad to hear some cooler temps have arrived. Thank goodness for climate control. It's been ages since I've seen a Voyager episode. That 7 of 8 is firmly imprinted in my medulla oblongata.










It's been slim pickings for movies lately. The New G.I. Joe comes out next week. There's a Walmart exclusive Steelbook for those interested. Other than that, tumbleweeds and crickets.


We watched I, Robot last night. I couldn't get over how incredibly, for lack of better adjectives, clean and clear it sounded thru the 8801. I could have sworn Sonny was in my room. I've seen this movie several times on BD. But it's never sounded so good.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23554012
> 
> 
> Lol you east coast wussies. Come out yonder to Texas and enjoy summer with us.



Yeah, what he said.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23554081
> 
> 
> I went to Dallas when I was in high school.....haven't been back since! Texas streets are clean...because the sun evaporates liquids and incinerates solids every 30 minutes.



The streets are clean because everyone is inside with their steers.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23555041
> 
> 
> Yeah the sun can be pretty oppressive during the summer. You leave the house and can feel it pushing down on you. It's a reason I have a plan to move out to the northwest/Seattle area once my son is in college. I'd like a change but still have a ways to go lol. Maybe I can just vacation every summer to get away. I never take vacations.



Been to Seattle and the Pacific Northwest many times. It's a gorgeous area. A bit different landscape than TX.










P.S. Dr. Wabo says you need to start taking vacations. Good for the soul.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23556443
> 
> 
> Glad to hear some cooler temps have arrived. Thank goodness for climate control. *It's been ages since I've seen a Voyager episode. That 7 of 8 is firmly imprinted in my medulla oblongata*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been slim pickings for movies lately. The New G.I. Joe comes out next week. There's a Walmart exclusive Steelbook for those interested. Other than that, tumbleweeds and crickets.
> 
> 
> We watched I, Robot last night. I couldn't get over how incredibly, for lack of better adjectives, clean and clear it sounded thru the 8801. I could have sworn Sonny was in my room. I've seen this movie several times on BD. But it's never sounded so good.
> 
> Yeah, what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The streets are clean because everyone is inside with their steers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been to Seattle and the Pacific Northwest many times. It's a gorgeous area. A bit different landscape than TX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Dr. Wabo says you need to start taking vacations. Good for the soul.



It sure has. She was Seven of *Nine*.


----------



## pcweber111

She can be seven of whatever in my book


----------



## BrolicBeast

Mercy.....firmly imprinted indeed. The torso protrusions of her uniform exposed us to glasses-free 3D well before its time.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23557138
> 
> 
> It sure has. She was Seven of *Nine*.



Why is 6 afraid of 7?
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Because 7 _*8*_ 9. Get it?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23557203
> 
> 
> She can be seven of whatever in my book



Amen, brotha.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1260#post_23557308
> 
> 
> Mercy.....firmly imprinted indeed. The torso protrusions of her uniform exposed us to glasses-free 3D well before its time.



She made Starfleet proud.


----------



## Waboman

Good news for connoisseurs of fine films. Sharknado is heading to theaters. Fire up that chainsaw.









http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=820049


----------



## Franin

How was Sharknado ?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1290#post_23566989
> 
> 
> Good news for connoisseurs of fine films. Sharknado is heading to theaters. Fire up that chainsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=820049



That may be because only 1.4 million actually watched it, despite the hype.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1290#post_23567817
> 
> 
> How was Sharknado ?



It was pure cheesy goodness. Only Vegemite and Fosters could have made it better.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1290#post_23567834
> 
> 
> That may be because only 1.4 million actually watched it, despite the hype.



You been hanging around Buzz Killington again?
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1201028/my-rockin-room/1290#post_23567856
> 
> 
> It was pure cheesy goodness. Only Vegemite and Fosters could have made it better.



Awesome even better


----------



## Franin

Hey Wabo whats been happening man


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Hey Wabo whats been happening man


The walking dead thread. Just chillin' like a villain. Wondering what happened to summer. How have you been, mate?


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> The walking dead thread. Just chillin' like a villain. Wondering what happened to summer. How have you been, mate?



Just popped my head in and nearly got hit by a tumble weed. It's a ghost town here mate. Been good my end we're going to now take your summer soon. Any new upgrades??


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Just popped my head in and nearly got hit by a tumble weed. It's a ghost town here mate. Been good my end we're going to now take your summer soon. Any new upgrades??
> 
> 
> Frank












I'm not ready to let you have my summer yet. Nah, no new upgrades. I'm content with my system. How about you?


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> I'm not ready to let you have my summer yet. Nah, no new upgrades. I'm content with my system. How about you?



Nah no upgrades for me. Had issues with my installer but that's for another day.


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Nah no upgrades for me. Had issues with my installer but that's for another day.
> 
> 
> Frank


Installer issues? Not Bobby? He does good work. Do tell. 

Say, have you heard anything from our good friend, ohyeah32?


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Installer issues? Not Bobby? He does good work. Do tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Say, have you heard anything from our good friend, ohyeah32?



Lol Bobby, bobby was s genius he's retired now. I was thinking the same thing about ohyeah32 disappeared like a candle in the wind. Hope he's okay


Frank


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> It's been a long time since I've upgraded anything major in my system (BD players don't count). It was time. The Marantz AV8801 is in da house.


Hey buddy Ive just noticed you upgraded to the 8801 congratulations


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Theater under construction
> 
> 
> Will be back soon


Man best theatre here. I love the construction theme


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Franin*
> 
> Will do on Lincoln. The Roger Rabbit Looks good never seen the other one.
> 
> 
> I broke down and bought Rise of the Guardians for the kids. What can I say? I'm a softy.


Rise Of the Guardians, didn't realise it was released. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Franin

ohyeah32 said:


> That is AWESOME!!!!!!! I have been waiting for a very long time to see some in depth pics of the "Fortress of Solitude. All I can say is WOW!!!! That is one amazing setup you have mi amigo! And the photos you took are primo! I love all the different angles you took of all the gear. Your system is definitely magazine worthy.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your system on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's going to get a lot of responses.
> 
> 
> Seth


Hey Seth longtime no hear mate hows it going buddy !!


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Lol Bobby, bobby was s genius he's retired now. I was thinking the same thing about ohyeah32 disappeared like a candle in the wind. Hope he's okay
> 
> 
> Frank


Yes, Bobby was a genius. I hope he's enjoying his retirement. 



Franin said:


> Hey buddy Ive just noticed you upgraded to the 8801 congratulations


Lol. Nah, I went with a HTiB. So much simpler. 



Franin said:


> Man best theatre here. I love the construction theme


A couple of hardhats and a jackhammer. That's all you need. 



Franin said:


> Rise Of the Guardians, didn't realise it was released. Let me know what you think.


Yeah, just came out. I'll let you know once I watch it. 



Franin said:


> Hey Seth longtime no hear mate hows it going buddy !!


Is ohyeah32 back? That's awesome. Missed him.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Yes, Bobby was a genius. I hope he's enjoying his retirement.


I'm sure he is. 









> Lol. Nah, I went with a HTiB. So much simpler.


Same I'm rockin a LG ( Lifes Good )









> A couple of hardhats and a jackhammer. That's all you need.


Bobby knows all about that









> Yeah, just came out. I'll let you know once I watch it.


Thanks mate much appreciated









> Is ohyeah32 back? That's awesome. Missed him.



Don't blink because he's fast and he will go again.


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> I'm sure he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same I'm rockin a LG ( Lifes Good )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby knows all about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blink because he's fast and he will go again.
> 
> 
> Frank


How is that LG? Life is good down under. 

Ohyeah32 moves fast. He's the roadrunner. We're Wily E. Coyote and the ACME rocket just blew up on us.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> How is that LG? Life is good down under.
> 
> Ohyeah32 moves fast. He's the roadrunner. We're Wily E. Coyote and the ACME rocket just blew up on us.


Not bad at all. 15W each speaker and a booming 25w on the sub it will shake the house down. 

Beep! Beep! He's gone again


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Not bad at all. 15W each speaker and a booming 25w on the sub it will shake the house down.
> 
> Beep! Beep! He's gone again


My HTiB only has 10wpc and a gnats fart goes deeper than the sub. Knew I should have went for the LG. 

Wonder if ohyeah32 has done any upgrading. Perhaps he's enjoying Atmos as I type this.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> My HTiB only has 10wpc and a gnats fart goes deeper than the sub. Knew I should have went for the LG.


Don't mess around with the gnats fart.




> Wonder if ohyeah32 has done any upgrading. Perhaps he's enjoying Atmos as I type this.



Ohyeah32 already has ATMOS and DTS x sold his datasat because they were not delivering 




Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Don't mess around with the gnats fart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohyeah32 already has ATMOS and DTS x sold his datasat because they were not delivering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank


Lol. 

Good on ohyeah32 for ditching the Datasat. Wonder if they'll ever get Atmos. Last I heard he went with the Trinnov because they deliver.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Good on ohyeah32 for ditching the Datasat. Wonder if they'll ever get Atmos. Last I heard he went with the Trinnov because they deliver.



ohyeah32 did well with Trinnov. 


Frank


----------



## Franin

Hey wabo a little birdie told me your getting the Yamaha Cx-A5100? Is that true ? Tell me more mate.


Frank


----------



## prepress

With all the talk around here, it's almost as if you guys are into this A/V stuff.


----------



## Franin

prepress said:


> With all the talk around here, it's almost as if you guys are into this A/V stuff.



We try  how have you been Prepress?


Frank


----------



## prepress

Franin said:


> We try  how have you been Prepress?
> 
> 
> Frank


Franin, I've been tired but okay. I need a week's sleep, I think. As for gear, I'm considering how to manage getting some new power cords, interconnects, and even a Pioneer BDP-88FD player; that's almost $5K all together (or $4K depending upon which interconnect) and not likely, plus my current BDP-09 is still chugging along just fine.


----------



## Franin

prepress said:


> Franin, I've been tired but okay. I need a week's sleep, I think. As for gear, I'm considering how to manage getting some new power cords, interconnects, and even a Pioneer BDP-88FD player; that's almost $5K all together (or $4K depending upon which interconnect) and not likely, plus my current BDP-09 is still chugging along just fine.



I know what you mean regarding sleep. I could with a 1 week sleep as well. 
Regarding power cords have you looked at isotek? There quite good. English company.


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Hey wabo a little birdie told me your getting the Yamaha Cx-A5100? Is that true ? Tell me more mate.
> 
> 
> Frank


Nah, keeping the Marantz. It's still king of the hill. Although that new 64 bit YPAO had me intrigued. Seems it's the same as least years. 



prepress said:


> With all the talk around here, it's almost as if you guys are into this A/V stuff.


Look what the cat dragged in. How ya been, prepress?


----------



## Waboman

prepress said:


> Franin, I've been tired but okay. I need a week's sleep, I think. As for gear, I'm considering how to manage getting some new power cords, interconnects, and even a Pioneer BDP-88FD player; that's almost $5K all together (or $4K depending upon which interconnect) and not likely, plus my current BDP-09 is still chugging along just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Franin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean regarding sleep. I could with a 1 week sleep as well.
> Regarding power cords have you looked at isotek? There quite good. English company.
> 
> 
> Frank
Click to expand...

Sorry guys. I just don't buy into the magic cable flimflam.


----------



## prepress

Waboman said:


> Sorry guys. I just don't buy into the magic cable flimflam.


You'd need to see my thread for the whole story, but this is not me going after hype. This is the result of an in-home test where I swapped out one interconnect for another one and the difference in sound wasn't subtle. The low frequencies filled in and there was more weight to the sound. This was Transparent MusicLink Plus (now just "Plus") replacing Kimber Hero on my BD player. The Transparent's not cheap—$400 for a 1m pair—but I'm wondering whether to take the plunge. The next model down is MusicLink, at $200/1m pair. I want to investigate if there's a big difference between the two, maybe the cheaper cable will be almost as good; but, it's a lighter gauge. Before I go for either of them, I'm going to put the system back as it was to see what I think of the Kimber again. The Plus is, I believe, a heavier gauge than the Hero also, so that's a factor for sure.

I don't believe all the hype either. But I believe what I heard here yesterday.


----------



## prepress

Franin said:


> I know what you mean regarding sleep. I could with a 1 week sleep as well.
> Regarding power cords have you looked at isotek? There quite good. English company.
> 
> 
> Frank


I've heard and read a lot of good things about Isotek. I watched their videos for Audio Advisor and enjoyed them. I haven't looked at their power cords specifically, though. I already have the lower-end Wireworld cords mostly, and will probably go that route.


----------



## Franin

Hey wabo what you been doing? Have you seen mad max ?


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Hey wabo what you been doing? Have you seen mad max ?
> 
> 
> Frank


Haven't had a chance yet. How about you? I hear the audio is nuts! Nuts being good.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Haven't had a chance yet. How about you? I hear the audio is nuts! Nuts being good.



Yeah I did, audio is nuts. Good film


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Yeah I did, audio is nuts. Good film
> 
> 
> Frank


I saw it in the theater. It's a fun movie. Glad to hear the audio is nuts on the BD. Looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> I saw it in the theater. It's a fun movie. Glad to hear the audio is nuts on the BD. Looking forward to watching it.



Hey wabo did you watch mad max ?


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Hey wabo did you watch mad max ?
> 
> 
> Frank


Not yet, Franin. Hopefully this upcoming week.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Not yet, Franin. Hopefully this upcoming week.



Cool


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Cool
> 
> 
> Frank


Watched it last night, Franin. I enjoyed it even more at home than in the theater. The stunts and cars are crazy awesome.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Watched it last night, Franin. I enjoyed it even more at home than in the theater. The stunts and cars are crazy awesome.



It was great wasn't it 


Frank


----------



## Franin

Hey wabo when are you getting Ultron? Don't get too excited though the audio ain't that great.


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Hey wabo when are you getting Ultron? Don't get too excited though the audio ain't that great.
> 
> 
> Frank


Hey there, Franin. Avengers 2 comes out Oct. 2nd here. I've been reading how bad the audio is on it. Not sure what they were thinking. A high profile movie such as this deserves nothing less than Atmos. Even so, I'll still buy a copy. You know, for the kids.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Hey there, Franin. Avengers 2 comes out Oct. 2nd here. I've been reading how bad the audio is on it. Not sure what they were thinking. A high profile movie such as this deserves nothing less than Atmos. Even so, I'll still buy a copy. You know, for the kids.


I agree a high profile movie like Ultron should of had Atmos or even the upcoming DTS X. But my son still enjoys it that's the main thing.


----------



## Franin

So what else has been going on Wabo ? Looking forward to San Andreas?


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> So what else has been going on Wabo ? Looking forward to San Andreas?
> 
> 
> Frank


Just chillin' like a villain, Franin. Anything exciting happened to you lately? Yeah, we saw San Andreas at the IMAX. Should be an outstanding BD. With Atmos too. Plus Alexandra Daddario and Carla Gugino have just the right bounce factor.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Just chillin' like a villain, Franin. Anything exciting happened to you lately? Yeah, we saw San Andreas at the IMAX. Should be an outstanding BD. With Atmos too. Plus Alexandra Daddario and Carla Gugino have just the right bounce factor.



Just laying around  those ladies certainly have the bounce factor. 

Btw are you still looking at the Yamaha?


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Just laying around  those ladies certainly have the bounce factor.
> 
> Btw are you still looking at the Yamaha?
> 
> 
> Frank


You laying around at home or somewhere else?

Was never really looking at the Yamaha. Just curious about it's new 64 bit YPAO. However it still only EQ's the subs down to 31Hz.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> You laying around at home or somewhere else?
> 
> 
> 
> Was never really looking at the Yamaha. Just curious about it's new 64 bit YPAO. However it still only EQ's the subs down to 31Hz.



Hospital bud, hospital. Waiting for op this Sat. Bored.


Frank


----------



## Franin

The Yamaha still looks impressive on paper. 


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Hospital bud, hospital. Waiting for op this Sat. Bored.
> 
> 
> Frank


I tried to tell you, stay away from the expired Vegemite.



Franin said:


> The Yamaha still looks impressive on paper.
> 
> 
> Frank


Yes it does. When do you get yours?


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> I tried to tell you, stay away from the expired Vegemite.


I know but I love it so much. Have it with a can of Fosters you can't go wrong.




> Yes it does. When do you get yours?



not for awhile yet. I was actually waiting for a review by the Waboman 


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> I know but I love it so much. Have it with a can of Fosters you can't go wrong.


Vegemite and Fosters is a young mans game. Sends old timers to the hospital.



> not for awhile yet. I was actually waiting for a review by the Waboman
> 
> 
> Frank


My review: Only EQ's subs to 31Hz. But looks good on paper.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Vegemite and Fosters is a young mans game. Sends old timers to the hospital.


That's why I'm here 



> My review: Only EQ's subs to 31Hz. But looks good on paper.



Awesome review very detailed as well. Move over Kal and Dave, Wabo the detailed reviewer is in town. 


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> That's why I'm here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome review very detailed as well. Move over Kal and Dave, Wabo the detailed reviewer is in town.
> 
> 
> Frank


My reviews are how I like my crab cakes. All meat, no filler. Lol. I think their jobs are secure. Speaking of Dave, he's supposed to be getting his hands on a new Yammie here soon.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> My reviews are how I like my crab cakes. All meat, no filler. Lol. I think their jobs are secure. Speaking of Dave, he's supposed to be getting his hands on a new Yammie here soon.



No need your review says it all mate 


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> No need your review says it all mate
> 
> 
> Frank


Thanks. I sent my resume into _Stereophile Guide to Home Theater_. Wonder why they haven't gotten back to me.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Thanks. I sent my resume into _Stereophile Guide to Home Theater_. Wonder why they haven't gotten back to me.



I guess there following protocol when one leaves wabo will pick up the slack.


Frank


----------



## wse

I can't find the pictures where are they?


----------



## Franin

Testing 1.2.3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franin

Hey wabo how's it going mate what's been happening? You going to watch the new SW? 


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Hey wabo how's it going mate what's been happening? You going to watch the new SW?
> 
> 
> Frank


Hey there, mate. How're things down under? Yeah, we're going to see the new SW. Think I'm more excited than my kids. Will let the hype die down a bit first. I may pull them out of school. SW > education. How about you guys? Gonna take the fam to see it in the cinema?


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Hey there, mate. How're things down under? Yeah, we're going to see the new SW. Think I'm more excited than my kids. Will let the hype die down a bit first. I may pull them out of school. SW > education. How about you guys? Gonna take the fam to see it in the cinema?



Yeah the kids are excited as myself. Can't take them out of school wife doesn't care if it's SW or any other movie for that matter. Where going to see Mockinjay hopefully soon.


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Yeah the kids are excited as myself. Can't take them out of school wife doesn't care if it's SW or any other movie for that matter. Where going to see Mockinjay hopefully soon.
> 
> 
> Frank



Yeah, gotta figure a way to sneak it by the wife. Don't need any more lumps on me noggin.









Let me know how Mockingjay is. Will wait for that on BD. I hear that Moby Dick movie is pretty good. Will wait for that on blu too.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Yeah, gotta figure a way to sneak it by the wife. Don't need any more lumps on me noggin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how Mockingjay is. Will wait for that on BD. I hear that Moby Dick movie is pretty good. Will wait for that on blu too.



Lol regarding the nogging on the head. 

My daughter is waiting with anticipation to watch the third instalment as well as I. That Moby Dick film looks quite promising I'll be buying that on Blu on its release.


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Lol regarding the nogging on the head.
> 
> My daughter is waiting with anticipation to watch the third instalment as well as I. That Moby Dick film looks quite promising I'll be buying that on Blu on its release.
> 
> 
> Frank


Will you be seeing Mockingjay in the cinema? I'm not a huge fan, Peeta bugs me and Katniss is too whiney, but will probably buy it. Kids like it. Lol.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Will you be seeing Mockingjay in the cinema? I'm not a huge fan, Peeta bugs me and Katniss is too whiney, but will probably buy it. Kids like it. Lol.


Yep going to cinema to watch it.


----------



## mbsaph

Waboman said:


> Will you be seeing Mockingjay in the cinema? I'm not a huge fan, Peeta bugs me and Katniss is too whiney, but will probably buy it. Kids like it. Lol.


Hi Waboman - sorry to hijack the thread. Do you still have any photos posted of your (current) system? I was looking in an old thread, but the image seems broken. Thanks!


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Yep going to cinema to watch it.


Have you seen it yet? Any good?



mbsaph said:


> Hi Waboman - sorry to hijack the thread. Do you still have any photos posted of your (current) system? I was looking in an old thread, but the image seems broken. Thanks!


Howdy mbsaph. I don't think I have any pics. Is there anything in particular you're looking for? Or have any questions? Let me know.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Have you seen it yet? Any good?
> 
> .



It wasn't bad Wabo personally I'd wait for Blu Ray 



Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> It wasn't bad Wabo personally I'd wait for Blu Ray
> 
> 
> 
> Frank


Thanks, mate. That's what I'll do. Saving my limited theater going time for The Force Awakens. Actually pretty excited about that one.:nerd:


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Thanks, mate. That's what I'll do. Saving my limited theater going time for The Force Awakens. Actually pretty excited about that one.:nerd:



Yeah I think everyone is. I saw the trailer on the big screen and seeing the millennium falcon flying and hearing the score again gave me goose bumps. Bigger :nerd:


Frank


----------



## Scott Simonian

This thread is six years old. Are there any pictures of your HT room at all in here? I wanna see!


----------



## prepress

Franin said:


> Yeah I think everyone is. I saw the trailer on the big screen and seeing the millennium falcon flying and hearing the score again gave me goose bumps. Bigger :nerd:
> 
> 
> Frank


I've seen too many commercial tie-ins. I'm somewhat burned out already. I probably will wait for the blu-ray, if I bother at all, else wait until the fervor dies down some. I'm more interested in _Superman Vs. Batman: Dawn of Justice_ and _Captain America: Civil War_, both due next year.


----------



## Franin

prepress said:


> I've seen too many commercial tie-ins. I'm somewhat burned out already. I probably will wait for the blu-ray, if I bother at all, else wait until the fervor dies down some. I'm more interested in _Superman Vs. Batman: Dawn of Justice_ and _Captain America: Civil War_, both due next year.



I'm more excited about superman vs batman and especially Capt America : civil war. 


Frank


----------



## audiofan1

Franin said:


> I'm more excited about superman vs batman and especially Capt America : civil war.
> 
> 
> Frank


Same here! Odd but perhaps I'll be persuaded by the darkside to venture out to see The Force Awakens"


----------



## Franin

audiofan1 said:


> Same here! Odd but perhaps I'll be persuaded by the darkside to venture out to see The Force Awakens"



I will go and see the force awakens but I'm no rush. Will wait till it dies down


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Scott Simonian said:


> This thread is six years old. Are there any pictures of your HT room at all in here? I wanna see!


Well, look who the cat dragged in.



prepress said:


> I've seen too many commercial tie-ins. I'm somewhat burned out already. I probably will wait for the blu-ray, if I bother at all, else wait until the fervor dies down some. I'm more interested in _Superman Vs. Batman: Dawn of Justice_ and _Captain America: Civil War_, both due next year.


Not excited for Supes and the Bat.



Franin said:


> I'm more excited about superman vs batman and especially Capt America : civil war.
> 
> 
> Frank


Superman vs Batman excites me not.



audiofan1 said:


> Same here! Odd but perhaps I'll be persuaded by the darkside to venture out to see The Force Awakens"





Spoiler













Franin said:


> I will go and see the force awakens but I'm no rush. Will wait till it dies down
> 
> 
> Frank


Ha! You'll be first in line with your Wookie costume on.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Ha! You'll be first in line with your Wookie costume on.



Ha ha  not a chance 


Frank


----------



## audiofan1

Franin said:


> Ha ha  not a chance
> 
> 
> Frank


Still at the dry cleaners ehh!


----------



## Franin

audiofan1 said:


> Still at the dry cleaners ehh!



Hey... I told you that in private 


Frank


----------



## prepress

Correction: it's _Batman vs. Superman: Dawn of Justice_. And Wonder Woman's in it, too. The latest trailer:

http://batmanvsuperman.dccomics.com

I like this one better:

https://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=aaplw&p=batman+vs+superman+movie+trailer


----------



## Franin

prepress said:


> Correction: it's _Batman vs. Superman: Dawn of Justice_. And Wonder Woman's in it, too. The latest trailer:
> 
> http://batmanvsuperman.dccomics.com
> 
> I like this one better:
> 
> https://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=aaplw&p=batman+vs+superman+movie+trailer



Seen the trailer I'm looking forward to it 


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Seen the trailer I'm looking forward to it
> 
> 
> Frank


I'm partial to Hanna-Barbera's Challenge of the Superfriends. You guys remember that show? #MakingSaturdayMorningsSpecial. 




Spoiler


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> I'm partial to Hanna-Barbera's Challenge of the Superfriends. You guys remember that show? #MakingSaturdayMorningsSpecial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZL8i_AnZQ18



Don't remember ever watching that show Wabo.


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Don't remember ever watching that show Wabo.
> 
> 
> Frank


It was a Saturday morning cartoon that aired in the 70's. I remember getting up early before mum and dad and watching it. This is back before cable when there were only 4 channels. Have you been following CES? Anything interesting stand out? Wonder when we're getting DTS X?


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> It was a Saturday morning cartoon that aired in the 70's. I remember getting up early before mum and dad and watching it. This is back before cable when there were only 4 channels. Have you been following CES? Anything interesting stand out? Wonder when we're getting DTS X?



Sat morning for me, damn I've actually forgotten. I think it was He-Man 

Didn't even know CES was on again. Don't know what's coming out. I think we should be getting DTS X in the next couple of weeks.


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Sat morning for me, damn I've actually forgotten. I think it was He-Man
> 
> Didn't even know CES was on again. Don't know what's coming out. I think we should be getting DTS X in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> Frank


You remember the He-Man movie starring Dolph Lundgren? Good stuff. 

I haven't been following CES either. Nothing of interest for me. We need more DTS X titles. All Marvel movies should be DTS X or Atmos. We're getting robbed.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> You remember the He-Man movie starring Dolph Lundgren? Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been following CES either. Nothing of interest for me. We need more DTS X titles. All Marvel movies should be DTS X or Atmos. We're getting robbed.



I remember watching Dolph as He man, don't remember if I like it or not ( going by my age I think I did ).

Yeah we shall see once DTS X hits how it will preform vs Atmos


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> I remember watching Dolph as He man, don't remember if I like it or not ( going by my age I think I did ).
> 
> Yeah we shall see once DTS X hits how it will preform vs Atmos
> 
> 
> Frank


The He-Man movie was pretty cheesy. Will need extra Fosters to make it thru. 

Now that CES is over anything stand out to you? To be honest I haven't followed it at all.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> The He-Man movie was pretty cheesy. Will need extra Fosters to make it thru.
> 
> Now that CES is over anything stand out to you? To be honest I haven't followed it at all.



I haven't followed CES either. I don't think I will be buying anything related to HT in 2016


Frank


----------



## Scott Simonian

For HT related things...

The big item is UHD-Bluray which is right around the corner. Players and movies hit the streets this March.


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> I haven't followed CES either. I don't think I will be buying anything related to HT in 2016
> 
> 
> Frank


CES is all about wifi and streaming now. Just don't care about that. CEDIA is more exciting.


----------



## Franin

Scott Simonian said:


> For HT related things...
> 
> The big item is UHD-Bluray which is right around the corner. Players and movies hit the streets this March.



I guess we just have to wait and see how that pans out


Frank


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> CES is all about wifi and streaming now. Just don't care about that. CEDIA is more exciting.



I don't care for wifi and streaming. My internet is crap anyway plus I want the full HD audio ( Atmos etc )


Frank


----------



## Scott Simonian

Franin said:


> I guess we just have to wait and see how that pans out
> 
> 
> Frank


Will be especially interesting for those of us interested in immersive audio. Lots of Atmos coming out in UHD BD.


----------



## Franin

Scott Simonian said:


> Will be especially interesting for those of us interested in immersive audio. Lots of Atmos coming out in UHD BD.



That's good news 


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> I don't care for wifi and streaming. My internet is crap anyway plus I want the full HD audio ( Atmos etc )
> 
> 
> Frank


I don't mind streaming shows off of NF. 



Scott Simonian said:


> Will be especially interesting for those of us interested in immersive audio. Lots of Atmos coming out in UHD BD.
> 
> 
> 
> Franin said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's good news
> 
> 
> Frank
Click to expand...

Yeah, will be cool, but expensive. 4k BD is $30. And there's no way I'll be rebuying all my legacy movies. #BeenThereDoneThat


----------



## Scott Simonian

Meh. That's about how much a new 3D BD costs so at worst it's like a $5 premium for 4K and Atmos.

Big whoop. I'd do that in a heartbeat.

I'm not even interested in the 4K video. I'll buy/re-buy my movies exclusively for the immersive audio.

Remember, Fox and Disney *will not* produce any regular Bluray with Atmos, ever. They held out for UHD. So, if immersive audio is important to you...


----------



## Waboman

Lol. They still make 3D discs? Sure 4k BDs are fancy, but it's hard to beat a $19 blu and a Jersey Mike's #13 meal deal for under that 4k price. Damn son, I know what I'm having for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Hey, I know the feeling.

I break down the cost of ALL my purchases into "how many pizzas could I have got for that".


----------



## Franin

Scott Simonian said:


> Meh. That's about how much a new 3D BD costs so at worst it's like a $5 premium for 4K and Atmos.
> 
> Big whoop. I'd do that in a heartbeat.
> 
> I'm not even interested in the 4K video. I'll buy/re-buy my movies exclusively for the immersive audio.
> 
> Remember, Fox and Disney *will not* produce any regular Bluray with Atmos, ever. They held out for UHD. So, if immersive audio is important to you...



I will be selective in what I will rebuy especially for the immersive audio. It would have to be a night and day difference for me. I will keep an eye on Ralph's reviews when they are released.


Frank


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Lol. They still make 3D discs?



I agree I thought the 3D format died. But then again I'd rather spend the extra $$ on 3D Blu Rays which include 2D than $20000 on a boat anchor. 



Frank


----------



## Scott Simonian

Franin said:


> I will be selective in what I will rebuy especially for the immersive audio. It would have to be a night and day difference for me. I will keep an eye on Ralph's reviews when they are released.
> 
> 
> Frank


I will do the same. I don't have to have every movie in an immersive format. But some will be worth the upgrade! Some others, not so much.


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> I agree I thought the 3D format died. But then again I'd rather spend the extra $$ on 3D Blu Rays which include 2D than $20000 on a boat anchor.
> 
> 
> 
> Frank


Lol. Would this boat anchor have Atmos yet? 



Scott Simonian said:


> I will do the same. I don't have to have every movie in an immersive format. But some will be worth the upgrade! Some others, not so much.


Bah. Deep dish pizza pie with green olives > 4k


----------



## Franin

Just come back from watching the good dinosaur. Not bad but rather of waited for Blu release 


Frank


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Lol. Would this boat anchor have Atmos yet?


Don't think so 



> Bah. Deep dish pizza pie with green olives > 4k



I'm hungry 



Frank


----------



## Scott Simonian

Waboman said:


> Bah. Deep dish pizza pie with green olives > 4k


Agh! Deep dish crust is the work of Satan, himself. 



Franin said:


> Don't think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry
> 
> 
> 
> Frank


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Just come back from watching the good dinosaur. Not bad but rather of waited for Blu release
> 
> 
> Frank


The latest offerings from Pixar just aren't doing it for me. Still haven't seen Inside Out and really have no desire to.



Scott Simonian said:


> Agh! Deep dish crust is the work of Satan, himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too.


Ha! The Horned One knows. You stick to eating Kale.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Lol! Where does any interest of kale come from disliking deep dish? Ugh *shudder*

Enjoy your loaf of bread with some pizza toppings.


----------



## Waboman

Lol. You Kalifornians put kale on everything. 

Watched Hitman 47 last night. Zzzzzz


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Lol. You Kalifornians put kale on everything.
> 
> Watched Hitman 47 last night. Zzzzzz



Hitman 47 was a sleeper Wabo?


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Hitman 47 was a sleeper Wabo?
> 
> 
> Frank


Yeah, it's just a boring movie.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Yeah, it's just a boring movie.



I'll pass then. Btw mate I've read that we should be getting the DTS :X upgrade in Feb 4


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> I'll pass then. Btw mate I've read that we should be getting the DTS :X upgrade in Feb 4
> 
> 
> Frank


Yeah, the 7200 will get it a few days before us. Gives the engineers some time to work out the bugs.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Yeah, the 7200 will get it a few days before us. Gives the engineers some time to work out the bugs.



I will watch ex machina first 


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> I will watch ex machina first
> 
> 
> Frank


Lol. Don't have much of a choice.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Lol. Don't have much of a choice.



I know and I got a feeling it won't be anything spectacular.


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> I know and I got a feeling it won't be anything spectacular.
> 
> 
> Frank


You haven't seen it? It's pretty good. I was saying you don't have a choice referring to slim pickings on DTS X titles.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> You haven't seen it? It's pretty good. I was saying you don't have a choice referring to slim pickings on DTS X titles.



Yeah I've seen it I was meaning that the audio won't be anything spectacular when watching on DTS:X. I don't think it will be a night and day difference to what we're hearing not with that film. Hope I'm wrong.


Frank


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Thank you, everyone. I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spend the Eve with my wife's side. Trying to get the kids in bed after opening their gifts is like trying to herd cats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn near impossible. Our house is covered in wrapping paper... got to clean that up, because we're gonna do it all over again tomorrow morning (not too early I hope).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting into the show Fringe. Netflix delivered a couple BDs from the first season yesterday. I do believe it's time to make a Christmas cocktail and adjourn into the HT. Cheers, my friends.



I had a great XMAS eve Wabo thanks 


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Yeah I've seen it I was meaning that the audio won't be anything spectacular when watching on DTS:X. I don't think it will be a night and day difference to what we're hearing not with that film. Hope I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> Frank


You know what will be spectacular? A Sharknado in DTS X. Come to think of it, a DTS X double feature with Lavalantula will be the bees knees. #DTSXWinning


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> I had a great XMAS eve Wabo thanks
> 
> 
> Frank


That's great to hear, Franin. Happy new year.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> That's great to hear, Franin. Happy new year.



Whoo hoo


Frank


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> I've been waiting for FedEx to deliver my new toy all morning. It finally arrived. The new iPhone 4G. Oh yeah, it's party time.



iPhone 4G ??? Sorry to be the bearer of bad news Wabo but apple is up too iPhone 6s Plus. 

I think it's time for you too step outside bud  


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> iPhone 4G ??? Sorry to be the bearer of bad news Wabo but apple is up too iPhone 6s Plus.
> 
> I think it's time for you too step outside bud
> 
> 
> Frank


Lol. I went back to rotary dial. Now pass me some of that red.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Lol. I went back to rotary dial. Now pass me some of that red.



How do you know I'm drinking red :hic: 


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> How do you know I'm drinking red :hic:
> 
> 
> Frank


Digging up 6 year old posts was my first clue.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Digging up 6 year old posts was my first clue.



 


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Frank


I read you got your Datasat. You have it hooked up? I guess there's no hurry. Not like it has Atmos yet.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> I read you got your Datasat. You have it hooked up? I guess there's no hurry. Not like it has Atmos yet.



Yes I have mate it's on the SS FRANIN and used it when I found the right spot for fishing. 


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Yes I have mate it's on the SS FRANIN and used it when I found the right spot for fishing.
> 
> 
> Frank


Lol. Dirac will work as a great fish finder. It'll let us know if the floor has peaks and valleys underneath.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Lol. Dirac will work as a great fish finder. It'll let us know if the floor has peaks and valleys underneath.



Will do mate  


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Will do mate
> 
> 
> Frank


The SS Franin pulling out of port.


Spoiler


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> The SS Franin pulling out of port.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Who hoo 


Frank


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Yeah, it's just a boring movie.



I tried watching this tonight talk about a sleeper. I couldn't make it through the whole film. Nothing gripes me more than wasting a movie night.
The aq was okay but still a **** film. Did you make it all way through Wabo? 


Frank


----------



## Franin

Just thinking about it maybe it could of been the espresso ?!


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> I tried watching this tonight talk about a sleeper. I couldn't make it through the whole film. Nothing gripes me more than wasting a movie night.
> The aq was okay but still a **** film. Did you make it all way through Wabo?
> 
> 
> Frank


Yeah, I made it through to the end. It was tough tho.



Franin said:


> Just thinking about it maybe it could of been the espresso ?!
> 
> 
> Frank


You need a double shot of espresso just to make it through. I did see a really good movie on Netflix last night. Turbo Kid. It's a post apocalyptic movie with an 80's music score and some great gore. It's a hoot.


----------



## Franin

Hey Wabo have you upgraded to DTS:X yet?


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Hey Wabo have you upgraded to DTS:X yet?
> 
> 
> Frank


Not yet, Franin. How are you liking it?


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Not yet, Franin. How are you liking it?



Doing some more testing. Though it's hard to do a comparisons of up mixers as you can't use DSU with DTS. So I find it surprising how some members find it better than others without actually doing a side by side comparison ( with the same movie )


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Doing some more testing. Though it's hard to do a comparisons of up mixers as you can't use DSU with DTS. So I find it surprising how some members find it better than others without actually doing a side by side comparison ( with the same movie )
> 
> 
> Frank


I've been reading that Neural X is the end all, be all of upmixers. Pack your bags Dolby and don't let the door hit you on the way out. I dunno, mate. You'll have to take that extra step and set your BDP to PCM.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> I've been reading that Neural X is the end all, be all of upmixers. Pack your bags Dolby and don't let the door hit you on the way out. I dunno, mate. You'll have to take that extra step and set your BDP to PCM.



**** that !!


Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> **** that !!
> 
> 
> Frank


How I feel about it too.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> How I feel about it too.



If we're going to do that we might as well rocked the old dinosaur ( DENON AVP A1HD ) and added the pro kit in for measure. Talk about going back in time. Will even play Huey Lewis And The News.




Frank


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> If we're going to do that we might as well rocked the old dinosaur ( DENON AVP A1HD ) and added the pro kit in for measure. Talk about going back in time. Will even play Huey Lewis And The News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank


Lol. The A1 and pro kit? Fuhgeddaboudit. That's all you had to say. I think you can get an A1 cheap too.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Lol. The A1 and pro kit? Fuhgeddaboudit. That's all you had to say. I think you can get an A1 cheap too.



There giving them away. They were an expensive boat anchor now sitting in the bottom of the ocean soon to be joined by another Datasat in the next couple of years. 

The Indian Ocean is full of these expensive relics

Bad thing we lost with the DENON good thing we weren't stupid enough to do it again. Lol 




Frank


----------



## Franin

Hey mate any updates on your theatre ?


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Hey mate any updates on your theatre ?


How are things in the FraninMAX?

No updates. I am thinking of going the soundbar route. I hear they’re the bees knees. Any thoughts?


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> How are things in the FraninMAX?
> 
> 
> 
> No updates. I am thinking of going the soundbar route. I hear they’re the bees knees. Any thoughts?




Same lol, but my son he stops me he enjoys the theatre room 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Franin

Hey Wabo, Word on the street is you might be buying a new TV.


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Hey Wabo, Word on the street is you might be buying a new TV.


Nah, I’m just gonna wrap my kids in extra tinfoil and make them touch the old tv. Probably pull in an extra channel or two. And if you use the fancy tinfoil the picture is almost HD


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Nah, I’m just gonna wrap my kids in extra tinfoil and make them touch the old tv. Probably pull in an extra channel or two. And if you use the fancy tinfoil the picture is almost HD




Get the mrs wrapped as well and you might even get UHD


----------

